# My Journey For Australia PR



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

[Disclaimer : Looooooooong thread, can surely be boring at places. Information accuracy nowhere proclaimed and all are just an individual's personal experience]​
*Hi All Fellow Expatriates*

This thread is what we call in this forum as “yet-another-grant-story”! However, I want to make it a bit different. I understand that an inspirational story certainly boosts morale of the
wishing expats but to me as an individual, bullet points on steps to be done always helped more than emotional write-ups. Pardon me as in that light this is not at all a story rather just
a depiction of what I did throughout the journey for my PR.

Little background first - I am an ICT professional from India with 10 years of experience and I am the only applicant. My ANZSCO code is 2613111 (Analyst Programmer). My skill assessment 
was done by ACS. Therefore, this thread will be more relevant to the people from Indian IT field. However, I believe in overall it can help at least in some way to all the expats browsing this 
wonderful forum.

Due to post size limitation, the whole content is broken into 7 parts as follows:

1. How did I initiate the process?
2. Why no Agent?
3. IELTS preparation and study materials
4. ACS skill assessment document preparation
5. EOI submission (189 and 190 for Vic SS)
6. Invitation and Visa application process with document list
7. PCC and Medicals

Furthermore, this post assumes that reader is familiar with the basic steps that need to be done for Australian PR visa. Primary intention of this post is not to educate that PR process
rather to highlight the minute steps at each stage of the application.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*How did I initiate the process?*

Honestly, there were not many inspirations for the first thought of migration rather it was limited to some change of circumstances in my private life. Nevertheless, once I sold the
idea of immigration to myself, the reality touched me. How to start? Where to go? At this point I must admit that I was amazed by the details present in the website
*REMOVED BY MODERRATOR*. Although the content is slightly outdated now, still this is a superb website with almost all details. I really did not look further to start with. 
I believe the author is a member here, too; my heartfelt thanks to him.

Next was this website - Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. Surprised? Let me explain. You can create a website 
with real cool look and feel and stuff it with a plethora of information and possibly every link at the first page to show how content rich the website is. Exactly at all these points DIBP has 
done the correct thing in the right way. Navigation is brilliant, information is grouped together expertly. Pin-pointing a particular piece of data is not a challenge. In overall, an excellent 
website with very easy access to all the information I need. Reading all, I mean literally going through almost all the relevant links in the website, gave me high confidence that yes I know
the process on how to get a PR.

Then I found *expatforum*! My early days of 'visiting' this website... someone named 'felix2020' answering almost everyone's query... one moderator named 'espresso' 
answering so proficiently, to the point, like professional agent – I was indeed impressed. I did not find '_shel' till then. Realisation reached soon that this place is best source after 
official website. This website goes more into the role than just saving the money for an agent. I decided to register and participate. In P2P terms, don't be a lecher. Join in. Take and give information.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Why no Agent?*

As I did all on my own, there is no migration agent in my story. However, the thought of using agents came to me in the initial days. It is not the requirement of agent which bugged me 
but in general so many people (not people in this forum but people in real life with whom I talked to) expressed various opinions about some so called the best agent offices that I felt 
kind of suspicious that what makes them such a special entity. My initial impression after talking with some people (again readers - my experience, yours obviously can differ) was that I
have not done anything regarding migration unless I have talked to some professional agents. The more I interacted in some circles, deeper the impression came to me that this PR process
is close to climbing a mountain and without agent means without “sherpa”!

On the contrary, my experience of reading DIBP website constantly told my conscience that it is not a rocket science rather a series of events where each action is clearly documented. 
All you need is to read the correct source and act upon. To give it a shot, I planned some communication with the agents. Again, spending money for an agent did not trouble much rather 
what special they can do intrigued me. In fact, that was going to tell me what I missed by reading official documentation. Luckily, I did not do any of these. In stead what happened, is more interesting.

Meanwhile, a colleague of mine in the same process, already content with the belief that migration agent is the only option and I am just fooling around reading websites, proposed to 
accompany him in a meeting with an agent. The person with whom we talked was representing the most popular name (let's be discrete) in Bangalore city. Note, that was second meeting
and before that my colleague already paid around 2k INR to the agent office for first interaction. Our meeting was really eye opener to me. For my colleague, he became more confused.
I am not going into further what my colleague did but what that agent proposed to us and what were my thought processes were like these (readers – you are welcome to judge me in
any way you like – I promise I would not mind any bashing):

* Elaborate end to end migration assistance by payment of 60k INR (~ 1k USD)
Understood, your fee.

* Doing all office work for applicant
Question after question and final understanding – they are just going to do the 'important' and 'complex' 'document upload into website' part. Collecting the document and may be attestation 
are my responsibility. Their payment is just for the expert step in using DIBP/ACS website. Very well!

* Special case arrangement and premier treatment by payment of 75k INR
Now this went to my nerve! WTH ? Can you go and bend the rules of a foreign country immigration office just because someone paid you more? How can my position to DIBP suddenly become 
special if I give you more money? No no you are not kidding with me, you are just alluring me to a trap covered with an excellent wrapping (I admired the agent for his voice intonation and being 
very proficient to portray the picture like a guide in moonless night's jungle suffery – my colleague's face was worth watching)

* Finally, with additional 40k INR (~ 750 USD), special Job Assistance
I am too bad. First word only knocked me! Assistance? Not Assurance? That means you can just forward CV! What else – please be specific what you will do for me to get a job once I am in Oz!!
No direct answer rather just deeper cloud and use of some jargons. A simple question to answer. Who can assure job? Nobody. Then why the advertisement sounds in every means that they 
will give you job but always very careful in using correct words such that a client can not complain back! Later I found (please no offence) multiple people in this forum who got fooled by this 'assistance'.

* Lastly the Q&A answer session
As you, my reader, can guess now - I went guns blazing. 

- How do we do 189 & 190 combined? 
- How both you (agent) and me (applicant) together access the online application?
- I know you have told me DIBP rules but what was the history of changes in these rules? How the process has been modified in the recent past? 
- How to correct things if it is found that there was mistake in step# N while we are at step# N+1?

All I was looking for, if not boolean, then discrete and to the point answers. All I received were longer English sentences with heavier jargons.

In conclusion, the bubble of super power of agents busted for me. My colleague was still awestruck to the agent. May be good for him!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*IELTS preparation and study materials*

I took the exam at BC centre. Till now, only mantra of IELTS success I believe is practice. I feel sorry for people who jeer the system complaining it as a money making machine and what all
I can say is that please channelize your frustration into correct way to prepare. Don't just work very hard for IELTS. Find out what you need to improve and concentrate there.

I crawled the internet looking for materials. Few were easy to find but many were corrupted, incomplete. Some were too hard to locate in free web. In overall, world of P2P makes so much 
content available! But not always legal. If you can search really good - you can find out almost every material in the internet. Else purchase books as you can afford. But the key is to do more
and more practice.

I personally have a staggering collection of more than 3 GB of IELTS materials. This in turn contains more than 100 full practice tests. Note, these are not blind downloads rather categorized and 
formatted content after download. Audio files are cleansed using software. A screenshot from my hard drive where the collection is kept is shown in the below image. Explanation for the contents 
of each folder is given inline. I doubt sharing this whole thing would be feasible.



Having talked about study materials, here are my 2 cents for the exam preparation.

*Reading*
Read all guide books once just to get the idea and take out any tips if you find useful. Next, start practice tests in time-bound environments. Only practice will sharpen your skills and as marks here
are absolute objective hence with ample practice it is really possible to score all correct. Beyond this, if you like reading books
(I, personally, a voracious reader - favourites are David Baldaaci, James Rollins, Tom Clancy etc.) then that would help you great. Because what I believe is that reading novels boosts your
paragraph scanning speed. I got 9 in exam.

*Listening*
Same as Reading. Do more tests at home such that by exam day you can repeat the exam instructions. Likewise with reading, watching English news channels help. But what I think helps 
more is listening news channels. The point is with TV, even if you could not get the speaker, by the video you will understand the message. But by using only audio (like Radio or Internet Radio),
interpretation of message solely lies in understanding the speech correctly. I got 9 in exam. 

*Speaking*
Here I made the mistake! I was over confident on my language fluency. I ignored the fact that fluency is indeed a part but how varied your vocabulary is that also crucial. I suggest wishing 
expats to practice via Skype like tool. What to look into is about describing an object or incident for 2 minutes. There you will be caught if same adjective is repeated. Hence practice more. 
Target is not to speak totally error free rather to speak fluently with rich choice of words. I scored mere 7.

*Writing*
This is an area where lot of people lack behind. What I mean is that performance does not match expectation. Me too was an victim. Not in the exam! This is a place where I will strongly 
recommend purchasing online professional writing correction services. You can choose any as per your budget. No endorsing here. An IELTS teacher's correction will open your eye 
(for those only who are lagging here) on all the small points where you were making mistakes. Position of 'the', correct usage of 'in'/'at' etc makes a huge difference. 
Why so special? Remember the rule - writing paragraph with superb vocabulary fetches less marks than writing paragraph with standard vocabulary but with no grammatical mistakes. 
Root cause of less marks is sentence construction and grammatical errors; not the popular belief of not having a paragraph with sophisticated punch lines. I purchased 8 correction services 
and realised how same writing with just mistakes removed takes score from 6.5 to 8. I scored moderate 7.5.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*ACS skill assessment document preparation*

With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main 
purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application. 

*Employment Reference Letter.doc* is a sample work reference letter which is coming from HR of a company. Replace the red marked sections within the document, re-word 
as per your job duties and you shall be good. I tried my best to keep the document covering all requirements of ACS in direct words. *experience_certificate.pdf* is the final copy
which I uploaded into ACS website. I personally always felt having a look beforehand both to the draft and final copy helps hence this is my paying it forward. Note that the PDF is blurred
in few areas to cover privacy but you shall be able to get the idea what goes where.

*Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc* is a sample document which your ex-manager will sign for you. The major mistake committed by many people is blind copy of the sample 
available online. Remember, “Commonwealth Statutory Declaration” is invalid outside Australia. People usually directly copy paste the document available at Australian website but
law of statutory declaration is different in different countries. ACS/DIBP ignores these in most of the cases although better not to do (I have seen exception at this forum). 
For India, this is Indian Notary Act 1952, please find out the law/act name for your country. Likewise direct HR letter, editing the document for the red marked sections and rewording
duties shall produce final copy. At the last page, advocate's name is to be written who will sign the document. 

*statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart.pdf* is the final document that I uploaded into ACS website for this. First page has to be printed in a court paper, amount can be any 
(at India it can be of INR 20/50/100). There are 2 additional sheets within the PDF which shows organisation hierarchy and ex-manager's employee identification card scan with employee
visiting card scan. Organisation hierarchy is your relation with your ex-manager and the same is graphically depicted. Note, these are the only “document type”s available at ACS website
hence preparing this set you shall be okay. I was not sure whether manager's employee cards are required but anyway I collected them from my ex-manager and added here. 
Note: Recent ACS changes indicate you shall produce payslip also along with this.

*Some General Notes:*

Certified True Copy: I have seen a lot of people get confused in the early stage that what really is this and is there a constraint on the exact text. The point is, certified true copy
is a very general legal term and it becomes bit confusing mainly due to the reason that most of us visit notary for first time during ACS document preparation. 
Otherwise, certified true copy is just a stamp from an authority who vouches that this is a correct photocopy and not a doctored document. In addition, the text appearing in the stamp
can vary from court to court but in generally it remains the same.

Valid International Stamp: This is another dubious point. Does a notary stamp at country X will be valid at Australian Department? This question bothered many and I saw a good
number of people reporting in online forums that they applied a special (costly) stamp to validate the same. Even I fell for this as you can find in the attached PDF. Now what all I can say
that this is absolutely not necessary. Don't worry about international validity. DIBP/ACS is asking to validate against law of the land where you are residing.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*EOI submission (189 and 190 for Vic SS)*

This is the simplest step in the whole PR process. Root cause is nothing to add as an attachment! I filed promptly as soon as I received the ACS assessment. 
The only check to do here is to be sure not to over-claim points. This in turn says to correctly interpret ACS result and to omit the years ACS found not relevant. 

However, at first submission, I only selected 189. Then I came to know that Victoria still has spaces left for 261311 nomination. Hence I applied for that also and 
came back and updated my EOI to include 190, too. Good part I found is that DIBP system clearly maintains two separate submission dates for 189 and 190. 
Although, I received invitation before my Victoria State Sponsorship received a response hence with the invitation I sent a mail to Victoria to cancel my nomination request.
I did not receive any response but probably they got the job done.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Invitation and Visa application process with document list*

“The step” where faint-hearted tends to think wish I had an agent... What I loved maximum in this forum is watching so many people fumbling at this stage to gradually gain confidence just by interacting with fellow members and not by paying money to someone. Finally all succeeded submitting alone with only help from official document and forum friends. Therefore, in this post I will detail in maximum for the benefit of all the future travellers in this journey.

To start with, here are all the files that I uploaded. I kept them ready such that I can file visa as soon as the invitation comes. All documents are color xerox, certified true copy and then color scan (except payslips). Minimum requirement is either b/w xerox and notary stamp or color scan. I exercised all these just because I had access to means.



In the assembly of screenshots above, *Image 1* shows the top level folder structure in which way I grouped my documents. Company names are hidden for privacy. You can see there are documents for 5 of them. *Image 2* shows what all documents I uploaded for 'Personal Details'. I uploaded aadhaar and pan card as additional identity proofs. They are Not mandatory. These are some special documents which work as an Id Proof for Indian citizens. Rest are self explanatory. 

The document 'character_statutory_declaration' is a special case for me. I visited a country 9 years back for 1.5 years from where all my attempts to procure a PCC failed. This sealed the fate for me to not to have direct grant. I explained to my CO what all I did to obtain the same. In response, CO asked me to submit a self prepared statutory declaration. The template of that is attached here as character-statutory-declaration.pdf. You won't find this document anywhere in the DIBP website. This is asked for exceptional cases only. Hence sharing if there are future aspirants in the same boat. *Image 3* shows the content of the folder 'ACS and IELTS'.

*Image 4* is the content of 'Qualifications' folder. This is the same set that I submitted to ACS. For graduation and post graduation, as the marks were in grades, I scanned the back of the mark sheet also and added that as 'legend'. It was suggested in ACS website. I am not sure whether 10th and 12th documents are required or not (I mean mandatory) but I uploaded them anyway.

*Image 5* is the content which is identical for 4 of the employment sub-folders. One was little different - that is the current one which does not have a release letter yet. The fifth one out is in the *Image 6* as it had statutory declaration as employment reference in stead of HR letter (experience certificate in this image is the standard one without roles and responsibilities). You can see that each document followed the same nomenclature to have company name added in the file name. I scanned all increment letters and clubbed them into single document. I merged ALL payslips into single document. This may be overkill and you can produce one payslip per quarter - I think that's fair enough.

Tax documents, *Image 7*, I added separately and grouped them here under 'Tax Retunrs'. This document varies from country to country. For India, people usually upload Form 16. I preferred return acknowledgement. Why? Firstly, if there are 2 companies then 2 Form 16 to submit. Secondly, Form 16 is just company declaration for TDS and there can be other incomes. Thirdly, I ignored ITR too because that also what I am submitting. IT Return acknowledgement is the one where Govt. of India acknowledged my tax submissions and status should show whether I am paying it fully or not. This is a reasoning of mine, yours may defer my dear reader. I uploaded since day 0 of my employment.

Lastly, *Image 8* shows the content for 'Bank Statements'. As you can see, I submitted for last 6.5 years. I highlighted the document thoroughly where salary credit is shown.

Software I used for PDF file save / print / split / merge: PDF Redirect
To compress big size PDF: PDFCompress! - Compress PDF files online for free.
To unlock secured PDF: PDFUnlock! - Unlock secured PDF files online for free.

Next is the *document type listing* as I used while uploading to IMMI account. I have seen multiple question in this forum regarding this... hope this helps who are still in the process. Again, some document can surely be uploaded into other categories but this is what I did. I believe this shall give a true complete picture.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*PCC, Medicals and finally Grant!*

This thing varies hugely from country to country. Like majority of the applicants, I too did this proactively. I had same current address as written in the passport hence received the PCC on the spot. One point of advice to fellow people who are applying for PCC in Indian metro cities, there is no need to wait for any appointment. You can just walk in for PCC in the next morning after submitting the request online.

For medicals, I have seen varied responses hence nothing standard here. The requirement from DIBP is same to all but how hospitals honor that - varies tremendously. I have seen people reported here going into birthday suit and various tests, similarly people reporting practically no test being done. My experience felt in the second category. The general physician took less than 100 seconds to complete my form. I had spectacles but without looking at me he wrote 6/6 vision. He asked me my weight and height, nothing he verified/checked. Keeping apart the aspect of blood and urine test, the whole process looked like a mockery to me. Anyway, I take that as an one off incident.



*What NEXT ??*

I received grant in about 7 weeks since lodgement and in exact one month since CO contacted. Grant letter is in hand now for around 3 days. I am not an emotional guy... hence excitement receded quickly. I know I am not migrating right now as there are things to settle and ends to tie up. Life will slowly go back to more time in stackoverflow / carwale / 500px than in expatforum. So the real battle - getting a job and settling in Oz land - is yet to start. Hope that would be another story!

Thank you all. If you reached till here (without quick scroll down) then I admire your patience. Thank you so much for reading my post!

*God bless
Mainak (yes its my name, not forum id)*


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow! This thread has staggering amount of information! Great job m8!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mainak,

Awesome write up and incredible amount of information for anyone at any stage of Immigration.

Congrats on your grant and Good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Great job mainak!! 

All the best for the future! 

Hope to stay in touch, through this forum.


----------



## Dave H (May 27, 2014)

Just a friendly note. I suggest you remove some of your ACS document attachments for two reasons:

1) Potential for plagiarism
2) Your blurring hasn't worked as well as you'd like: your details are still visible.

Otherwise, great post 

Dave


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello Mainak,

Today I registered to the forum ..and what a complete informative post I could get to read..!! Hats off to you.
I am in process to collect docs-
I have few doubts..pls clarify:
1. I am collecting work exp letter from ex employer, do I need to collect declaration letter also from manage or ex colleague? I think you have got both.
2. I do not want to disclose this to my current employer/manager. I am planning to get reference letter from colleague. will that be enough?
3. check list shows Org chart is optional. I am planning to skip this. what you say?

Thanks.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

A very comprehensive post and I was thinking of doing the same thing, along with a flow chart, once I get my grant. Great job! This should really be made a sticky  The main reason people tend to hire an agent is, for doing the leg work. Isn't that the general tendency for other jobs? Just the document collection process is the hard part in case you have moved through many companies. After that, the job is done. It's only a matter of uploading whatever information you have sorted out 

Congrats on the grant again and all the best for you r move


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

jpjkp said:


> Hello Mainak,
> 
> Today I registered to the forum ..and what a complete informative post I could get to read..!! Hats off to you.
> I am in process to collect docs-
> ...


Hi

Answers as I think...

1. You need either. If you get letter from HR at company letter head, then no need for SD document.
2. That is the only way out here mate!
3. Yes it is optional - but in immigration - it's like filling a form where people just do not take chance and fill up both mandatory and optional inputs

Regards


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Mainak

Great Post !!

I think you should convert this into a blog and place in your signature for other people also.

Loved your posts and after reading it clears all my doubts and has perfect description on each and every steps.

Keep it up bro. But one thing, can u just remove your personal information in stat deceleration and company letter, those are clearly readable.

Thanks

prgeek001


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Also, why don't you add a link to this thread in your signature? Will be easier for you to redirect whoever is interested/needs information!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

bond_bhai said:


> Also, why don't you add a link to this thread in your signature? Will be easier for you to redirect whoever is interested/needs information!


would do... correct saying


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Maniak:

I know everybody in this forum is so helpful and some even have shared their whole personal documents such as Form 80 and few other originals too to help me when I needed help.

But, you have outperformed everybody and have wrote an EXCELLENT information worth rupees 1 lakh. I am sure you get all the bliss of every soul who uses this. 

It's fantastic and you've shared almost everything that is critical (Only critical thing in whole visa process is skill ref letter and or SD, both of which you shared it, how generous you are  ) Hats of to you.

You are truly pure and white by heart   God bless you 

I am telling you, you got your visa, because you would have already gained so much of blessings and wishes from people like their earlier in your life 

All the best for your journey ahead.


----------



## jatadi (Apr 16, 2014)

mainak said:


> This thing varies hugely from country to country. Like majority of the applicants, I too did this proactively. I had same current address as written in the passport hence received the PCC on the spot. One point of advice to fellow people who are applying for PCC in Indian metro cities, there is no need to wait for any appointment. You can just walk in for PCC in the next morning after submitting the request online.
> 
> For medicals, I have seen varied responses hence nothing standard here. The requirement from DIBP is same to all but how hospitals honor that - varies tremendously. I have seen people reported here going into birthday suit and various tests, similarly people reporting practically no test being done. My experience felt in the second category. The general physician took less than 100 seconds to complete my form. I had spectacles but without looking at me he wrote 6/6 vision. He asked me my weight and height, nothing he verified/checked. Keeping apart the aspect of blood and urine test, the whole process looked like a mockery to me. Anyway, I take that as an one off incident.
> 
> ...


very informative and helpful.Good job Mainik!
God bless u with success and happiness in every walk of life.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Maniak:
> 
> I know everybody in this forum is so helpful and some even have shared their whole personal documents such as Form 80 and few other originals too to help me when I needed help.
> 
> ...


That's go generous. Thank you so much


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Uploaded missing attachment*



mainak said:


> “The step” where faint-hearted tends to think wish I had an agent... What I loved maximum in this forum is watching so many people fumbling at this stage to gradually gain confidence just by interacting with fellow members and not by paying money to someone. Finally all succeeded submitting alone with only help from official document and forum friends. Therefore, in this post I will detail in maximum for the benefit of all the future travellers in this journey.
> 
> To start with, here are all the files that I uploaded. I kept them ready such that I can file visa as soon as the invitation comes. All documents are color xerox, certified true copy and then color scan (except payslips). Minimum requirement is either b/w xerox and notary stamp or color scan. I exercised all these just because I had access to means.
> 
> ...


I see that the attachment mentioned in the original post - character-statutory-declaration.pdf, is actually missing there. Hence in this reply I have attached the same.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome man, hats of to you again 

All the best dear


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

mainak said:


> Hi
> 
> Answers as I think...
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Mainak, I appreciate your reply.


----------



## gauravoz (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Buddy...Really a great thread specially for people when they are searching for data on this whole process


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

You all are welcome


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

mainak, It's indeed very informative in almost all stages of Australian PR process and I appreciate your efforts to put all of your work in writing!!!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

it just blew me OFF !!!


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Salute to this post and its author..


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

fantastic post... i got a couple of questions...

1. What are the requirements for the photograph? Like background color, face position etc..
2. Was school and highschool documents needed? Becauae i didnt submit them in ACS...
3. Are payslips necessory? I dont seem to have proper payslips from past employers.
4. Is financial status evidence needed? I think some other person in anothr post told me not needed.

thanks


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Also, i have a problem with payment... i cant find anyone with such high credit card limits.... what to do?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> fantastic post... i got a couple of questions...
> 
> ...


1. Standard Visa photo - light background - full face - centered etc.
2. For ACS- No. For DIBP - Very good to have, not sure whether mandatory
3. Absolute mandatory - CO will definitely ask for this
4. Not directly financial status - but bank statements kind of must have


----------



## papushka (Jun 22, 2014)

*Query on doc for ACS*

Request your assistance with the below

Ref Letter

- I was able to get the ref letter from my pervious company as per the format provided
- My current company where I am still working if it ok if i get a ref from a peer or should it be a manager ?
I have also requested HR but I am not sure if I would get one in the same format.

Mark Sheets

- Is it ok of I take the mark sheets and get it certified as original copy by any notary or should I get it done at the university ?

Do I also need to provide pay slip\offer letters etc for ACS skill assessment ?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

1. Letter for peer - recent ACS update has made it strictly NO - you need advisably from a guy who is 2 level up than you

2. Yes notary stamp is thoroughly okay, university stamp is not required

3. No, ACS does not require this if you have HR letter. However, DIBP will require them


----------



## papushka (Jun 22, 2014)

So if I get the HR ref the signatory would not be my manager or managers manager, that is ok ?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

If it's HR letter - then any sign would be okay
If it is statutory declaration - then that shall come from senior colleague


----------



## papushka (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank You.

Just to confirm the docs I need for ACS

1. Mark transcripts
2. Degree cert
3. Work ref letter from the two companies I have worked at

Anything else I would require ?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

That's all... if ref letter is from HR


----------



## papushka (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank You


----------



## harysh (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Maniak, 

Congrats for your visa, and a BIG.... BIG.... Thank you, for such a very useful information and with wonderful writeup of every document in detail. .. hats off to you.Your post is very useful for a beginner like me. Currently im at Stage 1 gathering all the experience letters and documents to be submitted to ACS


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

I am happy that it is helping someone... that was the sole purpose!


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Marvelous efforts in making all these documents so systematic. I am now truly impressed by your contribution. It make no sense of taking any consultant as my frnds who are taking help are just repenting why they have paid the money in advance when I have said to them that I have filed my ACS without any consultants help. Also the information which you have given is absolutely accurate and perfect in every sense !!

Fantastic job done ! All the very best for your future and hope to see you in Austrailia as I am applying from Code 261313 and having almost 9 years of Exp in Induastry.

Thanks again Matey !
Regards
Yashdeep Sisodia


----------



## pdhadhal (Apr 22, 2014)

Very helpful !! Good Detailed Writing & perfectly demonstrated. 

Excellent , Much Appreciated your efforts !!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

This is an awesome post.

I would suggest you to remove the attachments containing your personal information. Attach the template, not the actual documents. Blurring did not hide the details completely and one can easily read all those details. This can be a potential problem for you and the people who gave you the reference letters as their contact details, etc is still visible and worst freely available on internet.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

editing a post is not allowed!

and mods can only delete post...


----------



## papushka (Jun 22, 2014)

Basic question maybe

1. For the copy to be certified as a copy of the original is done by the notary ?
2. The statuary declaration is printed on a 200 rs stamp paper and notorised ?

If I have got this wrong please shed some light


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Ask _shel, she may be able to help you with editing post. 



mainak said:


> editing a post is not allowed!
> 
> and mods can only delete post...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

papushka said:


> Basic question maybe
> 
> 1. For the copy to be certified as a copy of the original is done by the notary ?
> 2. The statuary declaration is printed on a 200 rs stamp paper and notorised ?
> ...


1. Yes
2. I wrote in my post - it can be anything starting from 20 rs (I did on 50 rs - that's most popular)


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

*self declaration*

Hi Mainak,

I have got the employment letter from my current company where roles and responsibilities are not mentioned. It just list the details of my employment and also they have mentioned that it is issued for Australian visa ( I had mentioned the reason). for roles and responsibilities only manage can give that too not on company letter head.
I do not want to ask my manager for Roles & responsibility letter. 
Now what should I do- 
Whether self declaration with employment letter + salary slips will be fine?

Thanks.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

NO. It will not be fine. ACS will reject it.

You need either - MUST HAVE - HR letter with roles and responsibilities OR senior colleague writing statutory declaration for you.

Note: ACS has made it explicit recently that this SD must come from senior colleague (they say recommended is 2 level up) and certainly not a peer


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

mainak said:


> NO. It will not be fine. ACS will reject it.
> 
> You need either - MUST HAVE - HR letter with roles and responsibilities OR senior colleague writing statutory declaration for you.
> 
> Note: ACS has made it explicit recently that this SD must come from senior colleague (they say recommended is 2 level up) and certainly not a peer



Thanks Mainak for your valuable feedback. In that case, I will be taking it from a senior colleague. 

But in org chart, do I need to mention Manager's name or just a hierarchy showing my self, senior colleague and his manager? 
my doubt is - Mentioning manager name will ultimately disclose the matter to manager at the time of inquiry.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

I think you may skip that...


----------



## krishnaAus (Feb 1, 2014)

Good Amount of information for the whole PR process.I too recommend to go about this PR process by our own.
Even my story is inline with yours and currently waiting for CO allocation. My medicals and PCC are also completed.

Question 1 : For "Evidence of Overseas Qualification", I have uploaded only my Engineering degree certificate and Marks Transcript. 

Do I need to upload relevant documents starting from my secondary education?

Question 2: I have uploaded colour scan documents of all my original documents but not the certified copy of the original documents as I have read some where, that colour scan docs of originals will do.

Please confirm me this point. If I was mistaken, I will redo the upload activity by getting certified copies of all my original documents.

Questions 3 : while I see most of the document types you have listed, in my immi account page, I wonder why I do not see any document type relavant to "Personal Financial Status - Evidence of ". Any idea on this?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

#1: Good to have, ACS does not need them but for DIBP it is good to upload all of your history
#2: You are okay, notary stamp is not mandatory with DIBP
#3: Sorry no idea on this


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Mainak,

It looks to me my docs are ready for ACS- here is the list of docs I have:

1. High School Certificate
2. High School Mark sheet

3. Intermediate Certificate
4. Intermediate Mark sheet

5. BE Certificate
6. BE Mark sheet (showing all years marks seperately)

7. ME Certificate
8. ME Mark sheet (for all terms)

9. Ex employer:
Offer letter
Relieving letter
work exp letter

10. Current Employer
Offer letter
Employment letter from HR
Statutory declaration from a senior colleague

I will take color xerox and get True copy certified by Lawyer. I request your feedback on-

1. if any doc I am missing?
2. My BE is electronics and Communication and ME is in CS. I am planning to applying for software engineer job code. Do u see any issue here?

3. My High school and Enter are from state board. details on certificate like- DOB, Name, Subject Name, Grade..etc are in English but the board name is in Hindi. Do i need to get it translated? 

4. Is there any format for preparing resume also?

Thanks.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi

Here is what I see as best fit answers:

*1.* You need only these documents for ACS:

5. BE Certificate
6. BE Mark sheet (showing all years marks seperately)
7. ME Certificate
8. ME Mark sheet (for all terms)
9. Ex employer:
work exp letter
10. Current Employer
Employment letter from HR
Statutory declaration from a senior colleague
[Payslips may be necessary as per latest ACS rules]

*2.* ACS will deduct 4 years instead of 2 years - that's all

*3.* Only graduation onwards documents are required for ACS

*4.* Resume not required at any stage Australia PR (unless you go for SS)

Reagrds


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you very much Mainak !!

I will include only suggested docs. I have got salary certificate as well.

Need your help to understand few more point about statutory declaration-
1. for 'Before me' - Notary lawyer will sign and attest it. But do we need any other witness also to sign? for - 'Identified by Me' or something like that? 
2. Lawyer will 'Attest' (seal) the signature and 'Certify True copy' (seal) on color xerox copies. And on both places lawyer should put 'Notary' (seal) as well. Am I write?

Sorry if these are very basic questions.

Thanks.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

1. Identified By Me - Yes, required - and in 99% cases that is done by the assistant of the advocate...

2. Yes - for this sort of questions only I uploaded my final certified copy scan - take a look


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have a question.. Do I submit the Work Experience and all the documents as Certified copes? or only the Educational Documents as certified copes with the rest as color copes?

I already got all my documents certified with stamp and wordings... so shall I use them instead of the color copy?

Thanks.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

For ACS - all certified true copy
For DIBP/Visa Application - Either color scan or certified true copy


----------



## JitenJ (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Mainak,

First of all Heartily thanks for the wonderful post and detailed information about your visa process. 

I had planned to file the application by own and your guidance will help a lot.

I have one query. 

My wife is working in IT since last six years (Presently her second organization.) Her first company was Wipro. Recently we tried to contact HR in wipro for latest recommendation letter but till now unsuccessful. Moreover no senior who earlier worked with her at that time, is in Wipro now (no possibility of statuary declaration). She worked in Wipro for approximately two years and got a letter on relieving which is less or more similar to what ACS Expect. My query is, will that letter be acceptable as reference letter? (Letter given is attached here.)

(She has managed to get recommendation letter from her current employer and for my application I am also able to get rec. letter from all my employers. I want to claim additional 5 points for working spouse.)

Thanks in Advance,
Jiten


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

JitenJ said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> First of all Heartily thanks for the wonderful post and detailed information about your visa process.
> 
> ...


No mate it won't work

Short answer: The roles and responsibilities are too small where ACS expect you to write goddamn details if not a novel.

Long answer: You have missed a point. Ex colleagues need not to be in same company. In general terms: Person A can write SD for Person B (provided Person A is senior) detailing what work B did with A while they were at Company X. It is well accepted that currently A is at company Y and B is at company Z. All you need is
- Person A's current employee id card scan
- Person A's current visiting card scan


----------



## JitenJ (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok Thanks, That will solve the problem I think. Because she knows many persons who are senior and are working in other organization.

Though I have further queries....

1. Since I am going to be the primary applicant (arranged letter from both my Ex and present employers) and in future also I can arrange any required document easily. Is it really required to have a letter from her previous employer? She is working in current organization since last four years and she got a letter from it. Will that not be sufficient to get 5 points for working spouse (even if they count lesser experience)?

2. Can the statuary declaration be on a plane paper signed by the person, accompanied by current Id card and Visiting Card?

Thanks,


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

1. Good to have - ACS is unpredictable at times...

2. No it should be a legal document - pls take bond paper of 50rs or similar


----------



## JitenJ (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok Thanks Mainak once again.

Clears my doubt at the moment. Though I will come back later if I have more queries.


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

Good Job for spending so much time to educate newbies..Good Luck for your future.. 
Happy writing


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

mainak said:


> No mate it won't work
> 
> Short answer: The roles and responsibilities are too small where ACS expect you to write goddamn details if not a novel.
> 
> ...


Mainak,

Your thread is very helpful and fueled my desire to apply for ACS myslef without the help of agent.

Can you please let me know if it is mandatory to have the Employee ID card and Vistinng card of the colleague who is giving the statutory declaration?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

chsekharbabu said:


> Mainak,
> 
> Your thread is very helpful and fueled my desire to apply for ACS myslef without the help of agent.
> 
> Can you please let me know if it is mandatory to have the Employee ID card and Vistinng card of the colleague who is giving the statutory declaration?


Not mandatory but very good to have. It's just the old saying that 'do not keep chance factor with immigration'


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

mainak said:


> Not mandatory but very good to have. It's just the old saying that 'do not keep chance factor with immigration'



Appreciate your prompt response!!!


Agree with your statement and no harm in having more evidences in the arsenal for quicker evaluation.


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Mainak,

Thank you very much for all the checkpoints and suggestions provided by you.
Mostly with the help of your thread, I had made up my mind to apply on my own. And-
I applied for ACS on 6th-July. Today, 16th July I got the assessment result +ve. 

They have even considered my BE in electronics engineering as major in computing.

But I still do not have IELTS score to apply for EOI, I was not expecting the ACS result so fast.

Next--I have started working IELTS test.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

It's a miracle. Nothing sort of !!!!

ACS in 10 days - this is the BEST I ever heard!


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

jpjkp said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Thank you very much for all the checkpoints and suggestions provided by you.
> Mostly with the help of your thread, I had made up my mind to apply on my own. And-
> ...




Congrats!!!. I was also in the pipe line to apply for ACS and your post is pushing me to do it ASAP


----------



## papushka (Jun 22, 2014)

While showing bank statement how much balance should we show ? Should this this be only the salary account ?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

no special balance requirement... and yes only salary account shall suffice


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

papushka said:


> While showing bank statement how much balance should we show ? Should this this be only the salary account ?


Also to avoid overkill of statements show only the page with salary credits highlighted. I am planning to do the same.


----------



## JitenJ (Dec 19, 2013)

mainak said:


> It's a miracle. Nothing sort of !!!!
> 
> ACS in 10 days - this is the BEST I ever heard!


Ok I also got my ACS accessment today on 11th day of my filing :bounce: I applied on 11th July. 


@mainak : thanks once again for your help. I couldn'y have gathered courage to file so soon without your help...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Also to avoid overkill of statements show only the page with salary credits highlighted. I am planning to do the same.


Mate, sorry - beg to differ..

This won't do good I believe - you should provide all history

I know a guy in this forum - who submitted all pages for last 5 years - the guy had around 11 years of experience - CO asked him to submit last 8 years - he had to do that by paying money to bank...

Bank statement is almost mandatory document now - submit full history if possible


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

JitenJ said:


> Ok I also got my ACS accessment today on 11th day of my filing :bounce: I applied on 11th July.
> 
> 
> @mainak : thanks once again for your help. I couldn'y have gathered courage to file so soon without your help...


That's really good news, have you done IELTS?
Then you may be candidate for 28th invitation round...


----------



## JitenJ (Dec 19, 2013)

mainak said:


> That's really good news, have you done IELTS?
> Then you may be candidate for 28th invitation round...


No...  I was not expecting the accessment before Sept. End. Have booked 6th Sept for it....


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

mainak said:


> 1. Identified By Me - Yes, required - and in 99% cases that is done by the assistant of the advocate...
> 
> 2. Yes - for this sort of questions only I uploaded my final certified copy scan - take a look





JitenJ said:


> No...  I was not expecting the accessment before Sept. End. Have booked 6th Sept for it....



Congratulations.. it seems ACS is doing better that our expectations. 

Me to have booked for ielts on 6th sept, in Bangalore. How is your preparation going?

Mainak, 
One suggestion required: wanted to know any tried online service for writing skill improvement for ielts. You can send me the info as private message to avoid looking it as an endorsement.

Thanks.


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

chsekharbabu said:


> Congrats!!!. I was also in the pipe line to apply for ACS and your post is pushing me to do it ASAP


Thanks. I got quickly ready for ACS only because help provide by Mainak's post is very clear.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

not an issue

I found ryan too costly

so I opted for ielts-blog.com - 3$ for each task - I found them fully worth


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

*How I can apply for Sub class 190 if I have already filed ACS by 189 Subclass*

Hi Mainak,

As I have said in my previous quote , you h ave done a fantastic job and you deserve a consultation fees for this op2:

Here I wanted to know is , if i have already applied ACS for 189 Subclass then is there any chance now to apply for 190 as well ? I have already have ACS positive last year but I am struggling to get 7 in each subject of IELTS. So is there any possibility to apply Subclass Visa 190 with score of over all Band 7 ( Reading 6.5 rest all 7 and above ) ? I am applying under cosde of 261313 ( Software Engineer ). 

Thanks for you views in advance !

Cheers 
Yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

More over if i wanted to apply for 190 then is below is the requirement mandatory ?

- offer of employment
- Finances declaration of 40 K Aud for 2 dependents ? ?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

for 190 - NOTHING special need to be done... you are mixing up the offer part for onshore candidate...

ACS has nothing to do with 189 or 190

once you have received ACS assessment, you have to apply via EOI... at this EOI - you can select ANY number of visa types... for your case - select both 189 and 190 - that's it

however, selecting 190 in EOI does not make the nomination application. once you select 190 option in EOI and mention preferred state - the YOU only have to separately go to that state's website and find out how to apply for their nomination...

If you get 189 invite first, 190 option will automatically close down... same for 190 - if state invites you then 189 will automatically get suspended


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

mainak said:


> Mate, sorry - beg to differ.. This won't do good I believe - you should provide all history I know a guy in this forum - who submitted all pages for last 5 years - the guy had around 11 years of experience - CO asked him to submit last 8 years - he had to do that by paying money to bank... Bank statement is almost mandatory document now - submit full history if possible


Thank you! I saw this post just about time I was compiling my bank statements. My final 6 years statement is about 127 pages and 4.6 mb. Hope this is fine?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

it should be - check 189 & 190 visa applicants thread

lovetosmack & rohit_sharma1 shared great tips for optimizing PDF files


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

*Tax Documents*

For the tax documents, am planning to submit the ITR-V form and the email Acknowledgement receipt of ITR-V the IT dept sent me. In this case form-16 is not required I guess. Or should I add this also?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

I detailed this in the main topic - the reason too...

Here again - with more explanation:

ITR has 3 stages -> 3 PDF

Pre-stage/Step 0 : Form 16 from one or more companies, this is just TDS and NOT certified by any authority that it is actual tax due balanced!

Now, 

Step 1: You submit tax details online, get a PDF, sign and send that to IT -> this is as good as Form 16 combined in one PDF along with other source of incomes - still this is not full-proof

Step 2: IT sends you acknowledgement - this is pretty much nothing

Step 3: FINAL : Here IT checks your claim and verifies all of that with their database (status Y as per India Govt.) - then they sent you final document as PDF -> and this is full proof the document "government is agreeing to what you have claimed as per tax return"

If you meant the third - go ahead... I did the third with this reasoning - people get away with just form 16 but this a sure-shot way


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

mainak said:


> I detailed this in the main topic - the reason too... Here again - with more explanation: ITR has 3 stages -> 3 PDF Pre-stage/Step 0 : Form 16 from one or more companies, this is just TDS and NOT certified by any authority that it is actual tax due balanced! Now, Step 1: You submit tax details online, get a PDF, sign and send that to IT -> this is as good as Form 16 combined in one PDF along with other source of incomes - still this is not full-proof Step 2: IT sends you acknowledgement - this is pretty much nothing Step 3: FINAL : Here IT checks your claim and verifies all of that with their database (status Y as per India Govt.) - then they sent you final document as PDF -> and this is full proof the document "government is agreeing to what you have claimed as per tax return" If you meant the third - go ahead... I did the third with this reasoning - people get away with just form 16 but this a sure-shot way


Thanks for the detailed info. Are you referring to the mail titled intimation u/s 143(1) which details status of either demand or refund?
I was hoping the receipt of the signed physical ITR-V at CPC would suffice.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes for first query
No (IMO) for second query


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

posting to subscribe


----------



## Bandu (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello Mainak,

Wonderful post indeed. Is there a place where I can get the entire list of documents required for ACS and for DIBP? Of course, your post has all the details, but still, would like to see some official source of information for these documents.

Your post has indeed convinced me to not go with any agency if at all I decide to go with the AU immigration route. As such I've never used any sort of agent ever so far- be it my driving license, used car re-registrations, or home rentals. I prefer to do things myself. I am sure your post will encourage many aspirants to follow your footsteps.

I have a few queries regarding the IT returns, bank statements, and pay slips:
*1.* Are all pay slips from the first day of your employment required? I am in my 12'th year and may not have payslips going as far back as 2002.
*2.* Same with bank statements. But someone already mentioned about last 8 years of statements. Correct?
*3.* Tax returns - again are all required or just latest few years' proof of tax returns?

Moreover,
*4.* With my employment, I was posted onsite (abroad) for about 4 years and I did not receive any Indian income and hence no tax filing or returns during these 4 years (2006 - 2010). Moreover, my overseas payment was not coming from the client whom I was working for, but from my employer as "allowances" with no pay-slips as such. I do have bank statements though. What could be the implications of this situation? What can I do (i.e. ask from my employer) to prevent any rejection/ delays due to this "gap" in tax filings.

*5.* I am into the Software Consulting and Development business. I started as a Software Developer. Then was promoted to Senior Software Developer, Tech Lead, Software Architect, ... and so on. Since you too are from the same industry, would like to ask which _ANZSCO Code_ should I be looking at for prospective employments? To me it looks like I could be _261112 (Systems Analyst)_ or _261311 (Analyst Programmer)_ or _261312 (Developer Programmer)_ or _261313 (Software Engineer)_. What is your opinion?

And finally,
*6.* What happens if one falls short of certain documentary requirements at ACS or Visa application step? Do they ask us to provide the requisite documents or straight away reject the application? Rejection would mean a huge monetary loss as the visa fees are too high.

Thanks,


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Bandu said:


> Hello Mainak, Wonderful post indeed. Is there a place where I can get the entire list of documents required for ACS and for DIBP? Of course, your post has all the details, but still, would like to see some official source of information for these documents.


Here's for ACS : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Bandu said:


> Hello Mainak,
> 
> Wonderful post indeed. Is there a place where I can get the entire list of documents required for ACS and for DIBP? Of course, your post has all the details, but still, would like to see some official source of information for these documents.



hey,

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

above link has all the required document checklist.

When you click on link, go to visa applicants, under that there is document checklist.

Above is only for 189, for 190 it's Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).. should be all similar except some state sponsorship document if any


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Bandu said:


> Hello Mainak,
> 
> Wonderful post indeed. Is there a place where I can get the entire list of documents required for ACS and for DIBP? Of course, your post has all the details, but still, would like to see some official source of information for these documents.
> 
> ...



Hi Bandu

I probably have answers for all of your queries. However, I have leave in next few minutes to attend an invitation. I hope some other member answers your query meanwhile. Else, I can do the write up at late evening.

Finally, I assure you that you CAN DO this without paying a penny to any 'agent'

Regards


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Bandu said:


> Hello Mainak,
> 
> Wonderful post indeed. Is there a place where I can get the entire list of documents required for ACS and for DIBP? Of course, your post has all the details, but still, would like to see some official source of information for these documents.
> 
> ...


Here are the answers (IMO) for your queries:

1. Payslips - if you can procure at least 1 for every 6 months -> that should be okay

2. Bank statements - nobody for sure knows how many years are preferred by CO -> so rule of thumb : gather as many as possible

3. Tax returns - at least last 5 years are required if not less

4. Tricky - as allowance cannot come alone - either you get foreign salary or indian salary + DA... in your case it is only DA [strange!!!]... however, in absence of direct payslip what people do is request company for a salary transcript statement which would show (in company letterhead) that for these X months you are paid these much amount - kind of one page statement

5. Choose yours - you can get PR for X skill and after landing at Oz you can work for Y sort of job... hence go for that skill code for which it is easiest for you to get the employment reference

6. ACS - unfortunately, likely YES, I have seen them behaving too un-professionally at times but in few cases they request missing doc... For DIBP - Never, they will always come back asking missing documents as they know visa decision is a big deal


----------



## Bandu (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks a ton Mainak. Your inputs will surely help me if I decide to go with the PR. As I said earlier, I am not too sure yet. Just sitting at the fence and watching/ deciding.
One thing for sure I've known so far is that potential for savings isn't much in AU. For instance, now in India, I am ending up saving between 20K to 22K AUD (11 to 14 lacs INR) per annum. Yes, thats pure savings after all expenses. This is the single most strongest reason making it difficult for me to take the decision.

Well, whatever be the case, if not for me, I hope my queries and your replies would help aspiring candidates.

Once again, thank you for such a wonderful writeup. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jgandhi84 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Best info*

Mainak,

Very detailed info. All aspirants like me would very much be benefited from the kind of info you have provided.

Even I am planning to apply for an Australian visa under Subclass 189. Collecting the documents as of now.

One quick question - Are there any additional documents that need to be submitted apart employment reference letters during the 'Skill Assessment' phase ?

Thanks again.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## neerukhanna (Jul 28, 2014)

awesome. Thanks for sharing so many formats.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

jgandhi84 said:


> Mainak,
> 
> Very detailed info. All aspirants like me would very much be benefited from the kind of info you have provided.
> 
> ...


Short answer: No
For Skill Assessment - its only education and employment details


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Mainak,

I have given My IELTS on 2nd of Aug again now, Speaking is pending on 8th though, Results will be out on 15th  butterflies this time in the stomach .. lol.. So you said you are going to Sydney on Feb 7th ? Have you got the Job ? or any plans in Sedney ?

Cheers Matey !
Yash


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Mainak,
I appreciate the patience with which you jotted down the details of each step. It's a wonderful effort, which will be useful to so many. Congratulations for getting the grant and happy to know you have already booked your tickets for February.
Just a small doubt, why did you upload so many salary slips and ITR's? Is it required for lodging visa application? I thought just one salary proof for every company is enough, and for the recent company maybe 3 salary slips!
Cheers


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

mainak said:


> Here are the answers (IMO) for your queries:
> 
> 1. Payslips - if you can procure at least 1 for every 6 months -> that should be okay
> 
> ...


Thansk Mainak again,

But can we produce the Promotion letter of Revised pay slip if we do not have the Salary slip ?

Thanks 
Yahs


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Thanks Mainak,
> 
> I have given My IELTS on 2nd of Aug again now, Speaking is pending on 8th though, Results will be out on 15th  butterflies this time in the stomach .. lol.. So you said you are going to Sydney on Feb 7th ? Have you got the Job ? or any plans in Sedney ?
> 
> ...


Nope

I haven't started job search yet... wont do from offshore too - will start only once I land - at last that is the plan till now


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Mainak,
> I appreciate the patience with which you jotted down the details of each step. It's a wonderful effort, which will be useful to so many. Congratulations for getting the grant and happy to know you have already booked your tickets for February.
> Just a small doubt, why did you upload so many salary slips and ITR's? Is it required for lodging visa application? I thought just one salary proof for every company is enough, and for the recent company maybe 3 salary slips!
> Cheers


I think salary slip is required => min 2
one for first month of the job and another for the last month of that job
this would show your salary progression

However, it is recommended that you submit salary slips for at least 1 in each 6 month span. Submitting every months salary slip is surely overkill but I did that just because I had them stored in my PC

Similar logic for tax returns


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Awsome thread !!! 

Salute & Respect !


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Surfer127 said:


> Awsome thread !!!
> 
> Salute & Respect !


I agree... When lodging my visa and uploading documents... i served Maniac's thread as official guide 

In fact, I have prepared my folders/file name and descriptions as Maniac has done... 

Cheers !


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

mainak said:


> This thing varies hugely from country to country. Mainak (yes its my name, not forum id)[/B]


Hi Mainak,

Really appreciate the hard work done to detail about the immigration process.
It is an immense detail about the immigration process.
I must say, really a tight slap on the face of fraud, so called, immigration consultants. I rather did that to my consultant and completed the latter half of my immigration process on my own. I was rather granted my via in less than a month (see my signature).
This will surely motivate people to apply on their own. 

I just wanted to discuss my case, if you can guide in some way, as you are already there in sydney.

I received my PR (189) in April end 2014 and I have been looking for a job in Australia even since earlier to that. As you might have known it must nicely by now, Australia do not provide fluency in job search like US. One really has to fight it out. I am going through the same mental pain these days.

These days I am vigorously trying to search for a job in Australia as the time towards first entry is running out fast and christmas will make the market to shut down too. My first entry timeline is in mid Feb15.

I am looking for some help from you in guiding on how you approached to move to Australia?
Were you holding a job in Aus before you moved there or you moved jobless there ?
How you arranged for an accommodation ? and how are you searching for a job there ?
What all things are to be kept in mind and done before planning to migrate to Aus ?

I would really appreciate if you could detail these things as much as you can, like as you have done in your write-up for the immigration process. I am easily searchable on linkedin with my name below. If you can give some clue to search you on linkedin, I will search for you and we can discuss things in detail.

Best Regards

Lalit Kumar Mittal


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

lmittal said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Really appreciate the hard work done to detail about the immigration process.
> It is an immense detail about the immigration process.
> ...


I am sorry mate, you misinterpreted my signature. I am still in India and will be moving to Oz only on 2015 Feb..


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

mainak said:


> I am sorry mate, you misinterpreted my signature. I am still in India and will be moving to Oz only on 2015 Feb..


If you please to share your contact details in some indirect way (like via linkedin) ?

Lalit


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi lalit, getting a job while you are in India is almost next to impossible, you will have to save money for your survival for 3-6 months, go there and hunt for a job. As far as accomodation is concerned you can go there hire a small hotel for a few days, then looking for a house can be easier, booking a house online might be risky, better to visit and rent.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi lalit, getting a job while you are in India is almost next to impossible, you will have to save money for your survival for 3-6 months, go there and hunt for a job. As far as accomodation is concerned you can go there hire a small hotel for a few days, then looking for a house can be easier, booking a house online might be risky, better to visit and rent.


Stay in a hostel, its much cheaper compared to a hotel.


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

mainak said:


> [Disclaimer : Looooooooong thread, can surely be boring at places. Information accuracy nowhere proclaimed and all are just an individual's personal experience]​
> *Hi All Fellow Expatriates*
> 
> This thread is what we call in this forum as “yet-another-grant-story”! However, I want to make it a bit different. I understand that an inspirational story certainly boosts morale of the
> ...


Mainak, thanks so much for this post. Excellent one and very very helpful! So have you moved to AUS now?


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, can someone help with this?

For ACS - Skill Assessment - Employment Reference - I am unable to receive the Reference letter from one of my previous companies. Can I provide a statutory declaration from an ex-colleague? But he is no more with that company now. 

Also, do we have to provide payslips for the previous companies, too?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

indeinde said:


> Hi, can someone help with this?
> 
> For ACS - Skill Assessment - Employment Reference - I am unable to receive the Reference letter from one of my previous companies. Can I provide a statutory declaration from an ex-colleague? But he is no more with that company now.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can provide a statutory declaration, but there are a few conditions that person has to satisfy. 
1. He/she was a senior to you
2. He/she left the organization after you
3. He/she joined the organization before you (this condition, even i am not sure of)

So it does not matter if the person is not working in that company right now.

You would need to show some payment proof of all the companies for which you are going to claim points. The proof can be a form-16 too

Hope this helps. 

Cheers


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Padmakarrao, thanks for the quick reply.

Can you pls mention where this information is published on the website? especially those 3 points. I was looking for it and could not see it. So wanted to be sure I read up everything (especially because I am doing away with my agent now).

Also, looking at your signature....Training and Development - that one is closed now, right? This means when you lodged the visa, it would have been in Open state? Or when applying for Skill Assessment, it should be in Open State?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

indeinde said:


> Padmakarrao, thanks for the quick reply. Can you pls mention where this information is published on the website? especially those 3 points. I was looking for it and could not see it. So wanted to be sure I read up everything (especially because I am doing away with my agent now). Also, looking at your signature....Training and Development - that one is closed now, right? This means when you lodged the visa, it would have been in Open state? Or when applying for Skill Assessment, it should be in Open State?


You can refer this post regarding getting a stat declaration from a manager/senior who is no longer working with the organization.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=4805497


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

indeinde said:


> Padmakarrao, thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Can you pls mention where this information is published on the website? especially those 3 points. I was looking for it and could not see it. So wanted to be sure I read up everything (especially because I am doing away with my agent now).
> 
> Also, looking at your signature....Training and Development - that one is closed now, right? This means when you lodged the visa, it would have been in Open state? Or when applying for Skill Assessment, it should be in Open State?


Hi,

I was given this information by an agent, who said this is the most safest declaration compared to taking it from a person who is at the same level as you. I cant track any information online, which i am sure would be there somewhere.

Yes Training and Development is not in SOL it is in CSOL. The only state which opened it for a brief period was SA, and after i applied in a day or two, they too made it special category (kind of closed for us). Now i am waiting for the sponsorship, if it happens, i will go for lodging visa (yet to be done).

If i understand your second question correctly, you can go for assessing your skills till the time you can see your occupation in one of the lists, SOL or CSOL. Once your skills are assessed positively, then you will have to check if you can apply for 189 or 190, depending on where your occupation is. I hope this answers what you want.

Cheers


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Mainak or someone from the forum - can you please help with this info?

In the employment letter to be submitted for Skills Assessment (ACS), is there a rule that there should be atleast 8 job duty points per year of experience? For example, if I have 3 years of experience, should I need to show 8*3 = 24 job duty points in the employment letter? 

I have got my letter from 2 of my employers,; but they just have 7-10 points that match closely with the nominated occupation. 

Please advise. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

indeinde said:


> Hi Mainak or someone from the forum - can you please help with this info? In the employment letter to be submitted for Skills Assessment (ACS), is there a rule that there should be atleast 8 job duty points per year of experience? For example, if I have 3 years of experience, should I need to show 8*3 = 24 job duty points in the employment letter? I have got my letter from 2 of my employers,; but they just have 7-10 points that match closely with the nominated occupation. Please advise. Thanks in advance!


Nope no such rule AFAIK. Where did you hear this? If what is there on the letter closely matches the occupation code it should be enough. You can check the samples in this thread too.

Edit*: Grammar


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Indeinde, I was shared the same brief by my agent, but my research says it's not mandatory, though advisable. Having some 7-10 points which match your occupation shows you are possessing those skills. So having 7 points is good enough. Relax


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

Can I have email ID, I have small doubt.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

feel free to post your query here - no question is silly question


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> This thing varies hugely from country to country. Like majority of the applicants, I too did this proactively. I had same current address as written in the passport hence received the PCC on the spot. One point of advice to fellow people who are applying for PCC in Indian metro cities, there is no need to wait for any appointment. You can just walk in for PCC in the next morning after submitting the request online.
> 
> For medicals, I have seen varied responses hence nothing standard here. The requirement from DIBP is same to all but how hospitals honor that - varies tremendously. I have seen people reported here going into birthday suit and various tests, similarly people reporting practically no test being done. My experience felt in the second category. The general physician took less than 100 seconds to complete my form. I had spectacles but without looking at me he wrote 6/6 vision. He asked me my weight and height, nothing he verified/checked. Keeping apart the aspect of blood and urine test, the whole process looked like a mockery to me. Anyway, I take that as an one off incident.
> 
> ...




God bless you Brother !!!!!!!!!!!!!

You shall benefit ....what you sow so shall you reap !!!!

Cheers
Vinay


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

*statutory declaration from Last Employer*

Hi All,

I have question regarding statutory declaration from Last Employer. ACS Guidelines say ST document be Sworn before authorized witness by the referee and signed by authorized witness. What does this statement mean.

Question 1- In the ST document we should have Witness and Notarized by same or different People.
Question 2 - In the ST document what type of stamp we should be from Notary Public
"Attested Copy" or "Attested" or "Certify that this is xerox True Copy"

----------------------------------------------------
Signature of person making the declaration

Declared at (name of city) on 16th of August 2014

Before me,

Signature of person before whom the declaration is made



Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)



Sign of notary & notorized stamps 
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

AkhiAmu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have question regarding statutory declaration from Last Employer. ACS Guidelines say ST document be Sworn before authorized witness by the referee and signed by authorized witness. What does this statement mean.
> 
> ...



1 -> Can be same, but usually assistant of notary advocate signs as witness
2 -> Exact wording does not matter much - True Copy Stamp is a generic concept to all Notary court across countries and each advocate has his/her own stamp and wordings on that stamp might vary slightly...


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed information Mainak...


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have just submitted the application... Could someone please tell me if the documents I have to attach can be certified from the same person/authority as I did for my ACS assessment? Or if a Notary Public is mandatory?

Thanks..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just submitted the application... Could someone please tell me if the documents I have to attach can be certified from the same person/authority as I did for my ACS assessment? Or if a Notary Public is mandatory?
> 
> Thanks..


For DIBP - you do not need to submit certified copies - color scan is fine enough


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

mainak said:


> For DIBP - you do not need to submit certified copies - color scan is fine enough


Ok fantastic... Please also tell me if some of my documents are not clear, will my CO ask me to upload it again? or simply reject it?

Thanks..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Ok fantastic... Please also tell me if some of my documents are not clear, will my CO ask me to upload it again? or simply reject it?
> 
> Thanks..


Not clear means? Scanned image not readable? Obviously CO will come back asking for clear copy... else s/he might suspect fraudulent copies..


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

indeinde said:


> Hi Mainak or someone from the forum - can you please help with this info?
> 
> In the employment letter to be submitted for Skills Assessment (ACS), is there a rule that there should be atleast 8 job duty points per year of experience? For example, if I have 3 years of experience, should I need to show 8*3 = 24 job duty points in the employment letter?
> 
> ...


No, I dont think so, not in my case atleast. For example, a big Indian company furnishes only 5-7 lines worth of job description which is provided by you. 
So instead of saying it in plain terms, you can mention lines very specific to your SOL code. Of course, that goes through the manager who has to approve it so don't mention something you didnt do. I made my lines longer for each point. My ACS went fine. Although I must admit, my statutory declarations were very long at around 5-7 pages, just to cover everything. My friend on the other hand had 3 pages of statutory declarations and that just went fine as well. All the best!


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

Mainak - Thanks !


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

you are welcome


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

Mainak,

Can you give me the list of documents that is requested by the case officer(prior to a grant), apart from the ones that we submitted during ACS ? I don't have an extensive list as yours  but just want to know what the least mandatory set of documents are?

I have 5-8 years of WorkEx, Computer Engg B.Tech Fulltime Grad, Expecting 7 in IELTS, 31 years of age and in the 190 VISA Class. 
I am planning for my spouse VISA and my kids(2 minors) VISA too

I have applied for a PCC for me and my wife and my youngests passport but what are the other documents that I can keep ready?

I have three years ITR-V. 2010 looks missing but I got the ones (2007-2009) before that too.

Thank you.


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

mainak said:


> NO. It will not be fine. ACS will reject it.
> 
> You need either - MUST HAVE - HR letter with roles and responsibilities OR senior colleague writing statutory declaration for you.
> 
> Note: ACS has made it explicit recently that this SD must come from senior colleague (they say recommended is 2 level up) and certainly not a peer


Mainak, it can be written by a peer too, but not a junior colleague but preferably someone higher up the ladder.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

Could you please tell me how many days do I have to upload all the documents? Or do I have to upload them asap (like in 1 day of application submission)?

Thanks.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Also, please tell me if Certified True Copy of Form80 is also required? or just fill-print-scan is enough? Thanks a lot..


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me how many days do I have to upload all the documents? Or do I have to upload them asap (like in 1 day of application submission)?
> 
> Thanks.


After you loge your visa ?

After visa lodge, you easily have 2 months and even more to upload your documents which is more than enough. Only PCC can be a reason for delay. 

No one is getting case officer before 2 months so not to worry.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Also, please tell me if Certified True Copy of Form80 is also required? or just fill-print-scan is enough? Thanks a lot..


no need to get form 80 certified by notary.

It's attested by you only with signature and date.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> Mainak,
> 
> Can you give me the list of documents that is requested by the case officer(prior to a grant), apart from the ones that we submitted during ACS ? I don't have an extensive list as yours  but just want to know what the least mandatory set of documents are?
> 
> ...


In the original post you will see the document list... check that again - if still confused let me know

Regarding mandatory documents - DIBP website does not explicitly mark anything at the beginning (all are with status 'recommended') until and unless CO comes and marks document that s/he needs.... if you do not upload anything now (which is also okay) then CO will come and set status of documents 'requested' which s/he needs - by that you will get the idea that what are mandatory for you

Now, to sum up, from all previous experience that had been reported here, CO requires minimum of these set:

- Passport
- DOB proof
- All documents used for skill assessment
- Payslip / Proof of Income for each company you worked for
- Tax return for last few years ('few' is not fixed - it will increase with your total experience)
- Bank statement for last few years ('few' - same explanation)
- Proof of relationship if applying with spouse


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

mainak said:


> In the original post you will see the document list... check that again - if still confused let me know
> 
> Regarding mandatory documents - DIBP website does not explicitly mark anything at the beginning (all are with status 'recommended') until and unless CO comes and marks document that s/he needs.... if you do not upload anything now (which is also okay) then CO will come and set status of documents 'requested' which s/he needs - by that you will get the idea that what are mandatory for you
> 
> ...



In the list, Payslip, TR and Bank Statement are posing problems for me.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have the ITR-V for the last four years and some payslips(not all) for all the companies I worked for. Does Form 16 work? I was in the US for some time and I changed company during a financial year and therefore, Form 16 for some months in 2010 is missing. Just emailed my old company to forward me if they have so that I can file. Otherwise, I have ITRV's for again 2006-2009

I have applied for Bank Statement too.

I wished I had saved all. Argh!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> In the list, Payslip, TR and Bank Statement are posing problems for me.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I have the ITR-V for the last four years and some payslips(not all) for all the companies I worked for. Does Form 16 work? I was in the US for some time and I changed company during a financial year and therefore, Form 16 for some months in 2010 is missing. Just emailed my old company to forward me if they have so that I can file. Otherwise, I have ITRV's for again 2006-2009
> 
> ...


bank statement is not a problem - just walk into any branch and get it (for closed accounts)

for payslip - you need at least two - one for start month of employment and one for last month of employment

for tax return - form 16 / itr-v / itr-ack -> any would work


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

mainak said:


> 1 -> Can be same, but usually assistant of notary advocate signs as witness
> 2 -> Exact wording does not matter much - True Copy Stamp is a generic concept to all Notary court across countries and each advocate has his/her own stamp and wordings on that stamp might vary slightly...


Thanks Mainak for the reply. 
Statutory declaration – Do the original copy of statutory document need to be notarized and then need to be scan. I believe all the other documents (Passport, Degree, Employment reference etc) must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF files. In this case what stamp we should ask Notary to put on ST. 

What Stamp you had on your Statutory declaration and employment reference from the Notary. 

To give you background I am asking this question because below extract from “Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf”.

_The following Statutory Declarations or Affidavits are NOT suitable: 
• Does NOT contain words to the effect “Sworn Before” or “Signed Before” or “Witnessed Before”. 
• From a junior colleague 
• Stating the referee agrees with what the applicant has written in another document 
• Stamp and signature of Notary Public doesn’t state that the referee’s signature is witnessed 
• Signature of Notary Public only states “Attested Copy”. _

Apart if we have employment Letter from my employer in the specified format ACS format do we still need to submit statutory declaration to support the case.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Answers in line



AkhiAmu said:


> Thanks Mainak for the reply.
> Statutory declaration – Do the original copy of statutory document need to be notarized and then need to be scan. [YES]
> 
> I believe all the other documents (Passport, Degree, Employment reference etc) must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF files. In this case what stamp we should ask Notary to put on ST. [Stamp of Attestation]
> ...


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

mainak said:


> Answers in line


Thanks Mainak
I have my document Passport,Marksheet,Degree & employment reference in Color. Means These document has the colored text.
I need to do Colored Photocopy or B&W photocopy for the cerification by notary. Then the cerified color document need to scan and uploaded into the online ACS application form as PDF files

In the forum I followed "If they're colour you don't need to get them certified, just upload and send. If B&W then get a certified copy and upload that."


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

AkhiAmu said:


> Thanks Mainak
> I have my document Passport,Marksheet,Degree & employment reference in Color. Means These document has the colored text.
> I need to do Colored Photocopy or B&W photocopy for the cerification by notary. Then the cerified color document need to scan and uploaded into the online ACS application form as PDF files
> 
> In the forum I followed "If they're colour you don't need to get them certified, just upload and send. If B&W then get a certified copy and upload that."



Take colored photocopy, notarize it and scan it.

The last statement is not true, All documents must be notarized.

Why do you want your application to come to stage 4 of the ACS process and then back to Stage 3? 
Never take chances !


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

mainak said:


> This is the simplest step in the whole PR process. Root cause is nothing to add as an attachment! I filed promptly as soon as I received the ACS assessment.
> The only check to do here is to be sure not to over-claim points. This in turn says to correctly interpret ACS result and to omit the years ACS found not relevant.
> 
> However, at first submission, I only selected 189. Then I came to know that Victoria still has spaces left for 261311 nomination. Hence I applied for that also and
> ...


Mainak- I do not understand how one can qualify for two types of VISA.

262113 comes under CSOL and falls under 190 category. How do I qualify for 189 then?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> Mainak- I do not understand how one can qualify for two types of VISA.
> 
> 262113 comes under CSOL and falls under 190 category. How do I qualify for 189 then?


obviously applicable as per your job code... above experience was against my job code - if for someone it is there in the SS list then does not work for him/her


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

AkhiAmu said:


> Thanks Mainak
> I have my document Passport,Marksheet,Degree & employment reference in Color. Means These document has the colored text.
> I need to do Colored Photocopy or B&W photocopy for the cerification by notary. Then the cerified color document need to scan and uploaded into the online ACS application form as PDF files
> 
> In the forum I followed "If they're colour you don't need to get them certified, just upload and send. If B&W then get a certified copy and upload that."


For ACS - take either colour or b/w Xerox and then colour scan them

For DIP - just do colour scan


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

mainak said:


> obviously applicable as per your job code... above experience was against my job code - if for someone it is there in the SS list then does not work for him/her


Thanks, remember what you said " No question is stupid !"


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I got a question about Form 80:

Could you please tell me if all fields are required? For example, I am not sure what to enter in the "Suburb of birth" field..

Thanks..


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Also, please tell me what evidence is required with form 80.. for example, address, parent, sibling info etc..

Any document required with form 80 itself? 

Thanks


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> Take colored photocopy, notarize it and scan it. The last statement is not true, All documents must be notarized. Why do you want your application to come to stage 4 of the ACS process and then back to Stage 3? Never take chances !


Hi, you need not notarize the docs, a colour scan is perfectly acceptable. Notarizing was a process followed a few years back, now even on the dibp site it is clearly written color scan is good.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi... I got a question about form 80..

Is it ok to answer the question "*Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?*" with "No"? I mean I hope this doesnt have a negative impact on my case...

Thanks..


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, you need not notarize the docs, a colour scan is perfectly acceptable. Notarizing was a process followed a few years back, now even on the dibp site it is clearly written color scan is good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


i dont think so...some docs are need to be notarized and others could be a simple color scan

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Also, please tell me what evidence is required with form 80.. for example, address, parent, sibling info etc..
> 
> Any document required with form 80 itself?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think any evidence are to be uploaded against form 80. 

I believe it's just a declaration about yourself.

We upload evidence only that are against the checklist.

Let someone else also comment..


----------



## ropri (Jun 23, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> I don't think any evidence are to be uploaded against form 80.
> 
> I believe it's just a declaration about yourself.
> 
> ...


Correct. no evidence required with form 80; you just need to submit the form.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Need help..

My Visa application is still in progress. I got my passport renewed and have new one with me now.

What's the process of form 929? 

When I click on *Change of passport details *on my immi login application, it says : 
*
Certain clients are not able to submit a change of passport details online. Please use the link below to complete the relevant PDF form. Return the completed form via email to the area of the department processing your current application.*

The link is actually form 929.


Now, 
1) Where do I email form 929 ?
2) Do I upload new passport copy on the IMMI website?
3) How would I get a confirmation?

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a question about Form 80:
> 
> ...


Fill as best as you can - if CO needs more, s/he will ask for updated Form 80 mentioning the required field. Like this way happened before...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Hi... I got a question about form 80..
> 
> Is it ok to answer the question "*Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?*" with "No"? I mean I hope this doesnt have a negative impact on my case...
> 
> Thanks..


Yes it is okay to mention NO here


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Need help..
> 
> My Visa application is still in progress. I got my passport renewed and have new one with me now.
> 
> ...


Have you got CO assigned. If online link does not work, then wait for him to come by and then forward the form to his/her email. Meanwhile, you can just upload the new passport copy in IMMI account


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> i dont think so...some docs are need to be notarized and others could be a simple color scan
> 
> Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


Not really bro... I personally notarized everything and that's a personal choice, otherwise - the rule for DIBP is that color scan is okay for every thing


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

mainak said:


> Have you got CO assigned. If online link does not work, then wait for him to come by and then forward the form to his/her email. Meanwhile, you can just upload the new passport copy in IMMI account


no email from CO yet. 

i will upload new passport copy too...good idea.


shall i upload form 929 also on the website so CO can look from there also.

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> no email from CO yet.
> 
> i will upload new passport copy too...good idea.
> 
> ...


sounds okay to me given the current condition


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

Mainak,

Can you tell me at what stage should we start with the front-loading of documents?
For 190, is it after SS is received and before a CO is allocated?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> Mainak,
> 
> Can you tell me at what stage should we start with the front-loading of documents?
> For 190, is it after SS is received and before a CO is allocated?


The exact answer is :- Immediately after paying the Visa fee


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

mainak said:


> The exact answer is :- Immediately after paying the Visa fee


You are referring to the SS visa fee, right?

At what stage do I have to pay the entire VISA fees?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> You are referring to the SS visa fee, right?
> 
> At what stage do I have to pay the entire VISA fees?


Does your SS have fees? I wasn't aware of...

Ok anyway - I was not talking of that... I was taking about "applying for visa" through IMMI account

Once you receive an invitation in your EOI - you will see 'Apply' button enabled at SkillSelect page - through that you will apply - fill a 17 pg form - and then you will pay the visa fee (~3500 AUD pp) - once that is done - then only you will be able to upload any document in IMMI account


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes SS fee is 330$AUD 
Thanks

I am wondering how to pay that much of fees(3 dep plus me) in one go. Can we split in two payments ? Possibly I will look at direct deposit



mainak said:


> Does your SS have fees? I wasn't aware of...
> 
> 
> Ok anyway - I was not talking of that... I was taking about "applying for visa" through IMMI account
> ...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> Yes SS fee is 330$AUD
> Thanks
> 
> I am wondering how to pay that much of fees(3 dep plus me) in one go. Can we split in two payments ? Possibly I will look at direct deposit


Yes this payment is not easy. Moreover,

- no part payment possible
- AFAIK - bank deposit too not feasible

Therefore option remains basically getting a travel card... however - you are not first in that lane - look into this super duper thread for this... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## -Avi- (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Mainak,

Could you please help on the below query.

My spouse is already in Sydney, Australia on a 457 visa and she's planning to apply for PR - 189 Visa.
This is her second company. She has got the experience letter for the previous company from HR as per the template suggested by ACS.
For the current company she's got the following options:
1. Approach the HR for the work experience letter for which she has to take approval from Manager. Which doesn't look feasible. Also, her current manager may not give her a SD.
2. One of her current colleague(at same level) in australia is ready to give the statutory declaration for the latest project that she's working on and with a mention about the company joining date. Note that this SD will cover only the work that she's doing since she has joined this project and not the older projects.

Could you please let me know if point No. 2 will suffice or she has to get SD for all the projects that she has worked on?
Please advice.

Appreciate your help on this.

Thanks,
-Avi-


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

-Avi- said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Could you please help on the below query.
> 
> ...


Hi

At first, note that ACS requires a document covering duties in that organisation in general and NOT specifically for every projects separately. When I applied for the same, just because I had the scope so I mentioned all projects in different paragraphs within the SD document. However, it is not mandated and ACS guideline also says that Client / Project names also can be withheld and ACS obliges with the corporate information security here.

Having said these, the best bet for you to prepare a letter where the colleague mentions only that s/he knows this person as they worked together and these are job done by this person... - without mentioning any project name. By this way - you are not making a lie in the document.

Nonetheless, I would recommend to get a senior colleague for this document. At my time ACS guideline were not so clear but now this is mentioned prominently in ACS guidelines that SD is strongly recommended to be prepared by senior colleagues only (preferably 2 level up). Therefore, having a manager writing this SD - there will be less questions from there side I believe.

Finally, remember that ACS do sometime make calls to verify the SD author and the document credentials.

Regards


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Hi Mainak,
I worked in four companies. Is Role and Responsibility letter is required from each individual company?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

apandey said:


> Hi Mainak,
> I worked in four companies. Is Role and Responsibility letter is required from each individual company?


YES without any doubt


----------



## -Avi- (Aug 23, 2014)

mainak said:


> Hi
> 
> At first, note that ACS requires a document covering duties in that organisation in general and NOT specifically for every projects separately. When I applied for the same, just because I had the scope so I mentioned all projects in different paragraphs within the SD document. However, it is not mandated and ACS guideline also says that Client / Project names also can be withheld and ACS obliges with the corporate information security here.
> 
> ...


Hi Mainak,

thanks for the help brother. We are getting the SD done. Will share it for a review with you. I hope it's fine.

Also, in the ACS guidelines as below the preference is given to manager. Since we don't have any option we are going with a peer for SD.

[A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level. ]

Thanks,
Avinash


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I started preparing online application on ACS site for Skill Assessment.
There is CV, Birth Certificate and Passport to be submitted under Personal Tab.

Question 1 : First do we need to submit the CV.
Question 2 – Do CV also to be certified. I think not required.
Question 3 - Any format need to be followed.

Please confirm.


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

apandey said:


> Hi Mainak,
> I worked in four companies. Is Role and Responsibility letter is required from each individual company?


If you are aiming to claim points on work experience in all the 4 companies, then yes!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

AkhiAmu said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I started preparing online application on ACS site for Skill Assessment.
> There is CV, Birth Certificate and Passport to be submitted under Personal Tab.
> ...


AFAIK - CV is not mandatory for ACS


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

mainak said:


> not an issue
> 
> I found ryan too costly
> 
> so I opted for ielts-blog.com - 3$ for each task - I found them fully worth


Hi Mainak,

Sorry if it is too much to ask for but I was wondering if you can post for me the list of Ryan's important videos you had selected or had found useful. Although, I have gone through few of them, just wanted to make sure that I am not missing available useful stuffs.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

jpjkp said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Sorry if it is too much to ask for but I was wondering if you can post for me the list of Ryan's important videos you had selected or had found useful. Although, I have gone through few of them, just wanted to make sure that I am not missing available useful stuffs.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Sure...

Here is the listing:


01 How to write an argument essay outline.mp4
02 How to write a discussion essay outline.mp4
03 How to write a cause and effect or problem and solution essay.mp4
04 How to begin your essay.mp4
05 Argument essay writing.mp4
06 How to start sentences in your essay.mp4
07 How to link an essay's paragraphs together.mp4
08 Discussion essay writing.mp4
09 Letter writing.mp4
10 Essay wording choices quiz.mp4
11 Adjectives challenge.mp4
12 Prepositions challenge.mp4
13 Verbs challenge.mp4
14 How to use commas in your writing.mp4


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

mainak said:


> Sure...
> 
> Here is the listing:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Mainak!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

pleasure


----------



## Bingi (Aug 6, 2014)

Hai can someone tell me, I had my own business recent 4 years so I would not have pay slips, now planning for a 189 PR visa what kind of documents should I submit just ITR is sufficient?


----------



## Bandu (Aug 1, 2014)

@Bingi: Why would you not have payslips? You do have ITR. So, I presume you paid yourself salaries. Just print out the payslips on your business letterhead. Since own business, I think you might not have paid yourself regularly/ on-time. But, thats OK. Whenever you paid yourself, get the salary slips prepared from those months. Your CA should be able to guide you regarding this.


----------



## Bingi (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Bingi (Aug 6, 2014)

Hai need your suggestion, passport expiring on 8/03/16, I am yet to submit my EOI would my passport expiry date will have any impact on my visa approval or rejection?? Thanks in advance


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

NO - as it is expiring on 2016... hopefully by March your visa would be processed


----------



## varun98us (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi mainak,

It was good see your post with lots of information , i want to start ACS Assessment could you help me with list of doc's needed to be uploaded for this assessment.

I am in my current orgn since July 2008 and prior to that i worked with one company for 1.5 yr.So what all doc i should be ready with 

Will it be 

1st company offer letter , 1st two pay slips, last 3 pay slips and experience letter.

2nd / current company offer letter, first 2 pay slips , last appraisal letter and last 3 pay slips

Will this cover my experience stuff or i need something more ?

How do i get below doc's for company i left in 2008, they wont be helping me now.

Employment Reference Letter.doc 
Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc
statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart.pdf


----------



## varun98us (Aug 19, 2014)

Also for engineering do we upload all semester mark sheets with the final degree , it that all needed for engineering documents ?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

varun98us said:


> Hi mainak,
> 
> It was good see your post with lots of information , i want to start ACS Assessment could you help me with list of doc's needed to be uploaded for this assessment.
> 
> ...


The documents you mentioned are NOT required for ACS. Read ACS guideline carefully. You only need one document for each company you worked - that is a letter from company letter head where your duties are detailed along with standard employment details. If your ex-org does not give you that - then approach old colleagues who can write a statutory declaration for you. Format for all these documents are attached in the first few posts.


----------



## varun98us (Aug 19, 2014)

Required Documents
1. Birth Certificate or Passport – Applicant details page only, not full passport
2. Degree or Award Certificate
? Title of Degree or Award
? Name of University or Awarding Institution
? Date the Degree or Award was completed – the qualification will be assessed as NOT suitable if there is no documented evidence that the degree has been completed and awarded.
3. Degree or Award Transcript
? Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved
4. Employment References


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

varun98us said:


> Also for engineering do we upload all semester mark sheets with the final degree , it that all needed for engineering documents ?


YES - all semesters' mark sheets and final certificate... that's it for education


----------



## varun98us (Aug 19, 2014)

ok , let me think about Employment References from ex company , would have to find someone to do it for me.


----------



## varun98us (Aug 19, 2014)

i want to avoid hiring a consultan , will try my best to avoid..


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

Dear Members,

I am from Delhi ready with all the photocopies to be attested by Public Notary. Near my place I visited 3-4 notaries but they donot have stamp stating "True Copy" or "Certified Xerox true copy of the original". They have stamp stating "Attested" plus "Notary Name, Degree and Registration number".

Question 1 : Can someone from Delhi please suggest me a Public notary who has stamp meeting ACS requirement. I think there should be view around Nehru place, Delhi.

Question 2 : In Statutory declaration "SWORN TO BEFORE ME" section. After signature there is requirement as per "Commonwealth of Australia" ST declaration format that Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters). If we have this information in Notary Stamp would that be a problem.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

AkhiAmu said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am from Delhi ready with all the photocopies to be attested by Public Notary. Near my place I visited 3-4 notaries but they donot have stamp stating "True Copy" or "Certified Xerox true copy of the original". They have stamp stating "Attested" plus "Notary Name, Degree and Registration number".
> 
> ...


1 -> I am sorry man - you did not look carefully - this is just sheer impossible that a notary does not 'true copy' stamp... Majority of the earning of notary people coming from certifying Xerox copies... the exact text may differ a bit but there has to be this stamp with them... just has to be.. may be you asked something which the notaries did not understand hence you presumed they are not having such a seal...

2 -> Usually good notary advocate shall have access to laptop & printer... carry the last page soft copy in a pen drive - ask him to edit that page in his laptop and then take print of that page, add with other SD pages and get attested... I did in this way and know a lot did in this way too... hence don't worry


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

mainak said:


> 1 -> I am sorry man - you did not look carefully - this is just sheer impossible that a notary does not 'true copy' stamp... Majority of the earning of notary people coming from certifying Xerox copies... the exact text may differ a bit but there has to be this stamp with them... just has to be.. may be you asked something which the notaries did not understand hence you presumed they are not having such a seal...
> 
> 2 -> Usually good notary advocate shall have access to laptop & printer... carry the last page soft copy in a pen drive - ask him to edit that page in his laptop and then take print of that page, add with other SD pages and get attested... I did in this way and know a lot did in this way too... hence don't worry


Thanks man...let me dig more


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

hey there,

i looked up the dibp website and it says here (Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist) that "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."

Could you please let me know where it says color scan is OK without certified copy?



mainak said:


> Not really bro... I personally notarized everything and that's a personal choice, otherwise - the rule for DIBP is that color scan is okay for every thing


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Addy11 said:


> hey there,
> 
> i looked up the dibp website and it says here (Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist) that "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."
> 
> Could you please let me know where it says color scan is OK without certified copy?


Sure.. 

Reason 1: Plenty of people have done it successfully by color scan only

Reason 2: Just scroll down, and read document requirement for each section - there they talk about just color scan... e.g. this is the excerpt from Passport:



> Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mainak said:


> 1 -> I am sorry man - you did not look carefully - this is just sheer impossible that a notary does not 'true copy' stamp... Majority of the earning of notary people coming from certifying Xerox copies... the exact text may differ a bit but there has to be this stamp with them... just has to be.. may be you asked something which the notaries did not understand hence you presumed they are not having such a seal...
> 
> 2 -> Usually good notary advocate shall have access to laptop & printer... carry the last page soft copy in a pen drive - ask him to edit that page in his laptop and then take print of that page, add with other SD pages and get attested... I did in this way and know a lot did in this way too... hence don't worry


Hello Mainak,

Can you give an idea about how much does this stamping thing cost for all the documents? Any tips on how to go about this process? I am interested in knowing how to approach these people and if any negotiations are possible?

Thanks.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

For any notary across India - per document it would be 20-50 Rs (depending on number of total documents and your bargaining skill)


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mainak said:


> This thing varies hugely from country to country. Like majority of the applicants, I too did this proactively. I had same current address as written in the passport hence received the PCC on the spot. One point of advice to fellow people who are applying for PCC in Indian metro cities, there is no need to wait for any appointment. You can just walk in for PCC in the next morning after submitting the request online.
> 
> For medicals, I have seen varied responses hence nothing standard here. The requirement from DIBP is same to all but how hospitals honor that - varies tremendously. I have seen people reported here going into birthday suit and various tests, similarly people reporting practically no test being done. My experience felt in the second category. The general physician took less than 100 seconds to complete my form. I had spectacles but without looking at me he wrote 6/6 vision. He asked me my weight and height, nothing he verified/checked. Keeping apart the aspect of blood and urine test, the whole process looked like a mockery to me. Anyway, I take that as an one off incident.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for sharing all the details. Really appreciate your effort to help others.
Its a complete guide for everyone.

How's your experience in Sydney. Have you got any job.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

I am yet to land there - will be going on next year Feb


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mainak said:


> I am yet to land there - will be going on next year Feb


Ok, Great. Wish you all the very best 
May I know, is there any specific reason for you to select Sydney.

We were thought of Melbourne first, but nowadays getting more job notifications from Sydney for JAVA and .NET. Don't know the actual scenario there, just started the process.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Ok, Great. Wish you all the very best
> May I know, is there any specific reason for you to select Sydney.
> 
> We were thought of Melbourne first, but nowadays getting more job notifications from Sydney for JAVA and .NET. Don't know the actual scenario there, just started the process.


The same reason. Sydney is no doubt costliest - but it has the highest ICT opportunity. And as the saying goes...

"Shoot for the moon and you will land among stars"


----------



## anith (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Mainak,

First i want to say thanks for your MY PR story.It is very helpful. Could you help us on the below query

We are in the process of lodging our visa and have below query in employment history.

1. My husband has IT experience from 2005 to till date and ACS has considered experience after Oct 2009 as relevant. In such case, do we need to mention experience from 2005 - 2009 in employment history ? IF YES, should we add them and check relevant as 'NO'?

2. If I check relevant as No, do I need to provide them experience letters and payslips for those years? While creating EOI, we have just mentioned experience from 2009 onwards.

Please suggest.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

anith said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> First i want to say thanks for your MY PR story.It is very helpful. Could you help us on the below query
> 
> ...


I am sorry - a bit confused

Are you talking about the EOI/SkillSelect or eVisa/IMMI Account?


----------



## anith (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion,I am referring to IMMI Account...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

You have to declare ALL - DIBP will want your complete history, irrespective of whether you are claiming points for that experience or not


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mainak said:


> This is the simplest step in the whole PR process. Root cause is nothing to add as an attachment! I filed promptly as soon as I received the ACS assessment.
> The only check to do here is to be sure not to over-claim points. This in turn says to correctly interpret ACS result and to omit the years ACS found not relevant.
> 
> However, at first submission, I only selected 189. Then I came to know that Victoria still has spaces left for 261311 nomination. Hence I applied for that also and
> ...


Hi 

I have a doubt regarding this "This in turn says to correctly interpret ACS result and to omit the years ACS found not relevant. "


My total experience is from Oct 2004 to till date. ACS has considered relevant work experience after OCT 2006

so while submitting EOI in last 10 years experience section: should I start form NOV 2006 or OCT 2004

Please advise.. it's important


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a doubt regarding this "This in turn says to correctly interpret ACS result and to omit the years ACS found not relevant. "
> 
> ...


At SkillSelect, you should write all of your employment - but make sure to mark that employment 'not relevant' which is not accessed by ACS


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

JitenJ said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> First of all Heartily thanks for the wonderful post and detailed information about your visa process.
> 
> ...


Hi Jiten,

I have received experience letter from wipro. 
If you are still looking for the same contact in this id :

[email protected] 

Those guys were very supportive for me.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mainak said:


> At SkillSelect, you should write all of your employment - but make sure to mark that employment 'not relevant' which is not accessed by ACS



Thanks a lot for quick reply.

I have on more query regarding the the tax document you have used.
Is that the Form ITR V

or 

the Income tax Intimation U/S 143(1) which we receive by mail after sending the singned ITR V. If this is the one you have filed, could you please let me know whether we can download this form income tax site.

Thanks again.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

It is Income tax Intimation U/S 143(1) which we receive by mail after sending the singned ITR V

I am sorry I do not know for sure whether you can download this from Govt of India site... I think not... 26AS can only be obtained such way - not exact this document

However, plenty of people has received grant by just form 16... hence give whatever you have


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mainak said:


> It is Income tax Intimation U/S 143(1) which we receive by mail after sending the singned ITR V
> 
> I am sorry I do not know for sure whether you can download this from Govt of India site... I think not... 26AS can only be obtained such way - not exact this document
> 
> However, plenty of people has received grant by just form 16... hence give whatever you have


Thanks for the clarification.

Sorry again I have query. 
The bank statements , I have collected online statements which shows salary only ( by filtering credit txn and set a limit ) for almost entire period. Is that sufficient or do we need to get the complete statement.

I thought we are submitting bank statement as a supporting evidence for salary / employment. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Do we need to notarize ACS and IELTS result also.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

for bank statement - collect full history and then edit the pdf to highlight the salary credit
reg acs & ielts - no need to notarize


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have a question about Form 1221. I saw over the expact form, that some were asked for this form.. However, it was not on your list...

So do I need to get this form ready as well?

Thanks..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

It is for secondary applicant (age > 18)... so basically for wife
I didn't have one


----------



## jenritz (Oct 3, 2013)

mainak said:


> At SkillSelect, you should write all of your employment - but make sure to mark that employment 'not relevant' which is not accessed by ACS


Hi.. In the immi account also, we put all work experience right? And show evidence for all employment right? Even if the skills assessment has found less years of relevant experience?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

jenritz said:


> Hi.. In the immi account also, we put all work experience right? And show evidence for all employment right? Even if the skills assessment has found less years of relevant experience?


yes...


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

mainak said:


> yes...


but no need to upload proof of those employment which are not being assessed right... ?

I hvae worked in 4 companies till date, but I got assessed for just 2... I uploaded proof of only the assessed one... do i need to upload for the mysterious 2 ?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> but no need to upload proof of those employment which are not being assessed right... ?
> 
> I hvae worked in 4 companies till date, but I got assessed for just 2... I uploaded proof of only the assessed one... do i need to upload for the mysterious 2 ?


Yes, you need to. As DIBP wants your complete history, irrespective of your point claiming status...


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

mainak said:


> Yes, you need to. As DIBP wants your complete history, irrespective of your point claiming status...


Won't that be in Form 80? 

I don't have complete set of documents for my other 2 employments


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

any good tool for unlocking pdf files? I saw the online one but i'm a bit skeptical uploading bank statements and form 16 on an "unknown" website!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy11 said:


> any good tool for unlocking pdf files? I saw the online one but i'm a bit skeptical uploading bank statements and form 16 on an "unknown" website!


I did it thru online sites... but now i feel i should not do it


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

If you have access to a Linux system, then the linux based PDF document viewer comes with a "Save a copy..." option which should get the job done.

I too would be wary of uploading personal documents anywhere online.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mainak said:


> “The step” where faint-hearted tends to think wish I had an agent... What I loved maximum in this forum is watching so many people fumbling at this stage to gradually gain confidence just by interacting with fellow members and not by paying money to someone. Finally all succeeded submitting alone with only help from official document and forum friends. Therefore, in this post I will detail in maximum for the benefit of all the future travellers in this journey.
> 
> 
> Next is the *document type listing* as I used while uploading to IMMI account. I have seen multiple question in this forum regarding this... hope this helps who are still in the process. Again, some document can surely be uploaded into other categories but this is what I did. I believe this shall give a true complete picture.


Hi Mainak,

Could you please share the information , how did u pay the visa fee.
I have seen various opinions in this forum, but couldn't conclude which one is the best option.

Can we increase the credit limit of credit cards. If using credit card , how much will be the approximate service charges .

Is it possible to get travel card , is that same as forex card.

Please share the information from your experience.

Thanks again
Remya


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Pls check the thread - how to pay Australian visa fees - all of your queries have been answered there already...
For me it was different as I had access to a corporate credit card which can do these foreign currency transactions at best rate & without charges - but that's nt applicable to general...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't post links, but search for 175873 on this forum and the first thread by author manojpluz (titled "How to Pay Australlian Visa Fees") is the one to follow.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> I can't post links, but search for 175873 on this forum and the first thread by author manojpluz (titled "How to Pay Australlian Visa Fees") is the one to follow.


make 2 more posts, then you would be able to.. 

okay - as someone has already tried - here is the link - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

all the options are discussed in thorough detail here


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mainak said:


> Pls check the thread - how to pay Australian visa fees - all of your queries have been answered there already...
> For me it was different as I had access to a corporate credit card which can do these foreign currency transactions at best rate & without charges - but that's nt applicable to general...



Thanks for the info.. I already checked that thread ,saw some debates..so thought of checking with you 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif

Have you used Amex card


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Thanks for the info.. I already checked that thread ,saw some debates..so thought of checking with you
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif
> 
> Have you used Amex card


No.

As I said (and as I did not detail this in my original post) - I had a corporate credit card who can do these transactions easily... for general people who don't have such access - that thread is best - I read that thread a bit - I think the winner was ICICI travel card... not sure about latest status though


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Thanks for the info.. I already checked that thread ,saw some debates..so thought of checking with you
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif
> 
> Have you used Amex card


In brief, if you have Citi credit card, you can make advance payment to your credit card and make the transaction... confirm with citi helpdesk too... i think it should be same with other banks too...

For better exchange rate, contact icici bank for a travel card.... other banks ask for visa and tickets.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Addy11 said:


> Just realized I've made as spelling mistake in the form with the name of my organization. It's really small and almost unnoticeable. What should I do?
> 
> Secondly also realized I've made a small mistake in the content of one of the documents uploaded. Again, what do you all advise?


Simple - fill form 1023 and upload... this form is for this purpose only...


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Maniak, Wanna say thanks to this thread and you especiall for writing this thread and helping everyone out here.

Got my grant and to be honest, I had your post set up as my mozilla favourite for any reference after DIBP document checklist... 

It won't have been a easy ride for me otherwise after EOI without this post.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

My pleasure Ankur... 
And *Congrats on the grant*...


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Found in the linkedin thread....it would help in movement planning

review about recruitment market. 

here financial starts at 1st of july. 
for july - very few jobs because companies close their financial turnover or tax year. 
August- mid of October best time arrive in australia , because companies again boot up production until chrismas so recruitement process is over for enormous production in November-december. 
November-december- very few opportunities left. 
after 25 december to 31 january- holidays in all offices - no job 
Feb - people come back from holidays industries starts up in slow pace. 
March - Again bootup of production till end of may . 
june slow down of industries for closing financial year.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

OZIND said:


> Found in the linkedin thread....it would help in movement planning
> 
> review about recruitment market.
> 
> ...


Helpful info, but I still believe that getting a job is dependent on individual's skill/experience.

A person with 9 years of work-ex just monitoring the systems won't be able to compete, but a 4 year work ex with rich knowledge and talent will land up a job more quickly


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the Great Post Mainak!!!


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome writeup. Thanks for the info. This will surely help all those who need A to Z details for PR Process.
Since you said you are form Bangalore, One question. 
From which hospital did you do Medicals? Was it from Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd? or some other? 


Thanks,
VVP.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Awesome writeup. Thanks for the info. This will surely help all those who need A to Z details for PR Process.
> Since you said you are form Bangalore, One question.
> From which hospital did you do Medicals? Was it from Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd? or some other?
> 
> ...


Go with fortis, benarghatta road.... i had no problems there.


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

This is awesome Mainak  A place where you can find all the answers for all the stages - appreciate your detailed writeup which would have incurred extensive efforts from your side.

I am certain this is going to help all the fellow aspirants.

btw did you manage to get a job in AUSSIE?

Once again - A BIG MAGNIFIED THANKYOU


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

I have one question regd EOI - 

As of today - I have secured 60points (Age:30, IELTS : 10, skills assessment : 5, Education : 15)

The skills assessment points are 5 because per ACS my employment starts from Oct 2009 - and based on that I have only 4+ years of experience which would accrue 5 points.

Now, next month Oct2014 - I will complete 5 years as per ACS - SO - should I file my EOI in OCT? or it does not matter when I file EOI against how I am calculating my points?

Appreciate your help in this regard.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

You can file EOI straightaway - and you should do that...

SkillSelect is an intelligent system - with time it will calculate your progression of age (so with time you will see automatically SkillSelect reduces your point for Age) and as well as your progression of experience (similarly with time SkillSelect will award you more points for Experience)

You can check this out immediately after filing EOI. SkillSelect will give you option to download your submitted EOI. The PDF you which you will receive from the system - you will find there is a timestamp written there clearly - this will guide you that you had those X points on that particular date


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

pbalavinod_s said:


> Thanks for the Great Post Mainak!!!


You are welcome


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Awesome writeup. Thanks for the info. This will surely help all those who need A to Z details for PR Process.
> Since you said you are form Bangalore, One question.
> From which hospital did you do Medicals? Was it from Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd? or some other?
> 
> ...


I did it from Fortis at Bannerghata road (opposite to IIM) - again simply because I found some negative review in internet for Elbit (specifically for immigration health check)


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

mainak said:


> I did it from Fortis at Bannerghata road (opposite to IIM) - again simply because I found some negative review in internet for Elbit (specifically for immigration health check)


I saw that you had a ton of materials for preparation.
Can you share some good links if you dont mind. 

Thanks,
VVP


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

well i did not bookmark them.. so right now not having anything :|


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi there,

I have a small concern here... u see, with co not being assigned yet, and with even after that, it could take like 2 yrs for a final decision... i wounder if i am travel bound hre? I mean, i dont know if i can do international travel or not?

also, what about job switch? Can i change a job?

thanks


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

mainak said:


> My pleasure that the thread came to your help...
> You may consider giving the thread some rating


Sure why not  Didnt know about rating before - have done it now


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

mainak said:


> You can file EOI straightaway - and you should do that...
> 
> SkillSelect is an intelligent system - with time it will calculate your progression of age (so with time you will see automatically SkillSelect reduces your point for Age) and as well as your progression of experience (similarly with time SkillSelect will award you more points for Experience)
> 
> You can check this out immediately after filing EOI. SkillSelect will give you option to download your submitted EOI. The PDF you which you will receive from the system - you will find there is a timestamp written there clearly - this will guide you that you had those X points on that particular date


Hi Mainak 

Thanks a lot for the prompt response on this - I will not loose any time filing my EOI now.

While checking your step around filing EOI : 

{quote}

This is the simplest step in the whole PR process. Root cause is nothing to add as an attachment! I filed promptly as soon as I received the ACS assessment. 
The only check to do here is to be sure not to over-claim points. This in turn says to correctly interpret ACS result and to omit the years ACS found not relevant. 

However, at first submission, I only selected 189. Then I came to know that Victoria still has spaces left for 261311 nomination. Hence I applied for that also and 
came back and updated my EOI to include 190, too. Good part I found is that DIBP system clearly maintains two separate submission dates for 189 and 190. 
Although, I received invitation before my Victoria State Sponsorship received a response hence with the invitation I sent a mail to Victoria to cancel my nomination request.
I did not receive any response but probably they got the job done.

{quote}

Few Questions on this regard: 

1. If we submit for both 189 and 190 - we dont have to pay the fees for both right?
2. How did you get to know that "Victoria still has spaces left for 261311 nomination" - where do i check for this?
3. My ANZSCO code is : 261313 (Software Engineer) - so do you think the positions are still available in the above two - 189 and 190?

Thanks
Deep


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sgToAus said:


> Hi Mainak
> 
> Thanks a lot for the prompt response on this - I will not loose any time filing my EOI now.
> 
> ...


1 => you do not pay a single penny for filing EOI... you pay only when you apply for visa... hence no bother
2 => check Victoria immigration website - they will tell whether your job code has vacancy left (vacancy does not mean 190 SS - it merely states that they are accepting application only and you can very well get rejected)
3 => check DIBP website -> skill select page -> 4th tab (reports)


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a small concern here... u see, with co not being assigned yet, and with even after that, it could take like 2 yrs for a final decision... i wounder if i am travel bound hre? I mean, i dont know if i can do international travel or not?
> 
> ...


you can certainly do travel - just inform when CO comes with all data - else you can prepare form 80 yourself and submit

you can also change job, but CO won't give credit to the new job for point system as this new one is not accredited by assessment authority... however, that is not a big worry because points are frozen at invitation time


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

First of all , thank you very much mainak for your wonderful post.

In order to apply for ACS , I have few questions.

1. do I need to get notary or self attached(signature) my passport(color scan) in pdf format ?
2. In one of the experience letter, my pervious company has mentioned only 3 job responsibilities( of2.4 years). would that be sufficient?

*Responsible for design,development,testing,debugging and deployment of applications in Java programming language
*Documents and demonstrates solutions by developing documentation, flowcharts, layouts , diagrams, charts , code comments and clear code
*Develop quality code adhering to Java coding standards and best practices 


3. For current company, statuary declaration which was notarized in Meerut but I am working in Bangalore. would that be ok? also I couldn't mention organisation chart. can I mention it by BLUE PEN on it? 

4. I am associate and my manager is also associate(AVP), so not 2 level above, would it be ok? I have also got a experience letter from current company HR stating application for online course(without job responsibilities). I will attach both of them in ACS application for showing current experience.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Answers inline.. as per my opinion



atmahesh said:


> First of all , thank you very much mainak for your wonderful post.
> 
> In order to apply for ACS , I have few questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

mainak said:


> Answers inline.. as per my opinion


Thanks for the prompt reply. 

I will get my passport copy notarized. 

do I need to notarize mark-sheets/certificates as well?

One more question, I am not clear with the statement of one PDF given in the 
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Document-Checklist.pdf

every qualification and employment entry needs to go in separate pdf?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

yes - both of your assumptions are true


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

mainak said:


> yes - both of your assumptions are true


Thanks mainak.

Good night and have a good week ahead.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

mainak said:


> yes - both of your assumptions are true


may be silly question --wondering does experience letter on company letter head also needs notary declaration?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

YES - every thing man...

For ACS - every damn thing need to be certified... 

For DIBP - color scan is okay


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

mainak said:


> YES - every thing man...
> 
> For ACS - every damn thing need to be certified...
> 
> For DIBP - color scan is okay


Thanks. Thank god I asked this silly question. This is really ridiculous to notary photo copy of experience letter. anyways, thanks again. 

I hope to get ACS before 14th Oct so that I can apply for NSW sponsorship.


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Mainak

I am filing my EOI - I have a doubt on Page 7 - while putting in Education History.

FYI - I have done my education from India - 10th standard, 12th Standard and than Engineering

In the form it says - 

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? - My answer is Yes

While adding the Qualifications - 

- What all should i add? 
- Should I add 10th and 12th details like course taken up for eq. Biology, Maths, Physics etc? If yes, under what qualification - what should i select in the drop down.
- For selecting for my degree - I have chosen "Other Qualification accessed by the Accessing Authority" - I hope this is correct - I had referred to other posts in the forum for this. 

Please advise on this. 

Appreciate your help as always.

Thanks
Deep


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

sgToAus said:


> Hi Mainak I am filing my EOI - I have a doubt on Page 7 - while putting in Education History. FYI - I have done my education from India - 10th standard, 12th Standard and than Engineering In the form it says - Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? - My answer is Yes While adding the Qualifications - - What all should i add? - Should I add 10th and 12th details like course taken up for eq. Biology, Maths, Physics etc? If yes, under what qualification - what should i select in the drop down. - For selecting for my degree - I have chosen "Other Qualification accessed by the Accessing Authority" - I hope this is correct - I had referred to other posts in the forum for this. Please advise on this. Appreciate your help as always. Thanks Deep


No where in EOI you have to mention 10 or 12th education details. The above question is for the education qualification as per the assessing authority. I.e your highest education, For engineering you have to select bachelors science and technology business.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*Regarding Income Tax return acknowledgement.*

Hi Mainak,

Firstly, Thanks for such a wonderful attempt. May be it's just a good deed to you, but for many people, this is an eye-opening post.

I had a question regarding the documents I'm uploading in eVisa panel. I have worked in three companies so far and according to my appointment letters from all these companies, I have to pay the income taxes, in any. Now I have my personal Tax Identification Number(TIN) and I pay tax for my assets and other things every year. I have the Income Tax Return Acknowledgements for those. Should I upload these? I am confused. Please reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shireenanief (Sep 22, 2014)

Mainak,

Thanks....it was informative post....
I m also interested in Australia PR.....
But I m not an professional....I m from commerce bacground and my husband ITI, with 10 years
experience in hardware n networking.presently working for qatar airways, doha.

Can you pls suggest n guide me for PR?
Thanks
Shireen Anief


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Firstly, Thanks for such a wonderful attempt. May be it's just a good deed to you, but for many people, this is an eye-opening post.
> 
> I had a question regarding the documents I'm uploading in eVisa panel. I have worked in three companies so far and according to my appointment letters from all these companies, I have to pay the income taxes, in any. Now I have my personal Tax Identification Number(TIN) and I pay tax for my assets and other things every year. I have the Income Tax Return Acknowledgements for those. Should I upload these? I am confused. Please reply. Thanks in advance.


Yes you should. CO will inevitably ask for it..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

shireenanief said:


> Mainak,
> 
> Thanks....it was informative post....
> I m also interested in Australia PR.....
> ...


Hi Shireen

To get Aus PR, at first you have to find a skill that you have and also Australia have in demand (supposedly). Therefore, first look into DIBP website at SOL & CSOL list (google this, very first link will take you there). In that list, find an occupation that closely matches yours. From that point, follow the guideline.

Cheers


----------



## shireenanief (Sep 22, 2014)

Mainak,

Thanks for the swift response.....

I will google it right away....

Cheers
Shireen


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

First question for ACS application

the documents like work experience and degree/marksheets need to be notaried without Rs 30 revenue stamp or with it? 


Second --

Based on my year of experience(total 9 years),age and education qualification, I am eligible for 55 points. However, I attempted IELTS twice and I scored overall 6.5 score only, S/W/L/R -6.5/6/8/6. I know I can improve on this but it gonna take time may be 4-5 months because I am tide up with Office work and GMAT preparation. Without wasting much time, I would like to apply for NSW sponsorhip which will give me 5 more points and then apply for 190 Visa with 60 points in total.

I am hoping I will get ACS result in 10 days. is there any other prerequiste for NSW sponsership apart from ACS evalution. does EOI needs to be applied after NSW sponsership?

Also, guys I would like to take your views on this?


----------



## dd.dhyani (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow Mainak,

Thanks such a good experience of yours and step by step guide, thanks so much and hope you r in oz now with a job in hand.

Kind regards,
Deepa




mainak said:


> This thing varies hugely from country to country. Like majority of the applicants, I too did this proactively. I had same current address as written in the passport hence received the PCC on the spot. One point of advice to fellow people who are applying for PCC in Indian metro cities, there is no need to wait for any appointment. You can just walk in for PCC in the next morning after submitting the request online.
> 
> For medicals, I have seen varied responses hence nothing standard here. The requirement from DIBP is same to all but how hospitals honor that - varies tremendously. I have seen people reported here going into birthday suit and various tests, similarly people reporting practically no test being done. My experience felt in the second category. The general physician took less than 100 seconds to complete my form. I had spectacles but without looking at me he wrote 6/6 vision. He asked me my weight and height, nothing he verified/checked. Keeping apart the aspect of blood and urine test, the whole process looked like a mockery to me. Anyway, I take that as an one off incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. 



mainak said:


> Yes you should. CO will inevitably ask for it..


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quick questions on Form 80 & 1221

80

Q22: Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events

Q24: Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?
No
Yes Give details of proposed arrival in Australia
Arrival date
Day Month Year
Flight number or vessel details (if known)
City of arrival
Give details of countries you will visit on your way to Australia
(write ‘N/A’ if not applicable)
List the towns/cities you will visit during your time in Australia

Q32: Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?
No Go to Part J
Yes Give the residential address and contact numbers
Note: A post office box is not acceptable.
Address (including hotel name and/or unit and building number and
street name)

1221

Q18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
Intended date of arrival
DAY MONTH YEAR
Flight number
or vessel details
(if known)

Q19: Intended date of departure

Q20. Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Places of intended stopovers

Q21 Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia

Q22 Are you fully funding your trip?
No
Yes
Give details of the person/institution funding your trip
Since my wife is dependent, should we give my details as finding the trip?


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mainak,

I have query regarding maximum number of documents allowed for 189 visa.

I have read in the DIBP guidelines that the maximum number of files for Skilled migration is 60. 

(Attach documents to an online application)

Please help if you have any idea.

Is that include both primary and secondary?
I am claiming spouse skills also, please confirm 60 in total or 60 each for primary and spouse

Thank you in advance


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

I thought once it is 60 for each applicant - but later got corrected by a guy who said it's for the whole application... so you see - I am not fully confident here


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Answers inline...



Addy11 said:


> Quick questions on Form 80 & 1221
> 
> 80
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Many thanks!



mainak said:


> Answers inline...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mainak said:


> Answers inline...





> Q21 Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
> from Australia
> Home country name


Since you are immigrating to Oz and not just passing through, shouldn't the answer to this question be *NA*?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes if it is the final move
The above holds good if it is just visa validation trip


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

ok, and in 1221, Q43 Part N - Additional Information says

Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia

Heard from another forum that I need to leave it blank, just want to reconfirm


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

well not sure on this as I personally never filled form 1221... let others reply


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh, that's strange. Is there any specific rule about whom they ask for this information via 1221?


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mainak said:


> I thought once it is 60 for each applicant - but later got corrected by a guy who said it's for the whole application... so you see - I am not fully confident here


Thanks Mainak.

I will keep it below 60 (total) to be on the safe side


----------



## atiker (May 29, 2013)

Your post#7 was of great help in consolidating records to upload.
One quick question - 
after uploading all docs, do I need to click on "Submit Application" button on the main page ? Will then only a CO will be allocated ?








?

My PCC is pending other than that all from my end is done.

PS: I am panicking because my 60 day limit for applying is near. I don't know what is the meaning of this 60 day limit from the invitation date. I paid the requisite fee on 40th day and then took around 10 days to gather and upload all missing docs and getting medical done. PCC is going to take its own sweet time. 

PS2: Mods please remove the image url link if its not allowed as per your policy.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

atiker said:


> Your post#7 was of great help in consolidating records to upload.
> One quick question -
> after uploading all docs, do I need to click on "Submit Application" button on the main page ? Will then only a CO will be allocated ?
> 
> ...


Don't worry - paying the visa fee consolidates your application. You do not need to 'submit' anything anymore. If you try, that will say it is already submitted. That option is for paper application - not online like yours


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Mainak,

Could you please confirm whether you have submitted "Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc" in stamp paper or normal white paper.

For ACS I have submitted notarized statutory declaration in normal white paper , and ACS accepted the same.

Now for visa lodging , I am thinking whether that's enough. Or do I need to submit the same in Stamp paper with notary seal.
I am the secondary applicant, we are claiming 5 points for spouse skills that's why reference letter is needed.

Thank you in advance .


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Could you please confirm whether you have submitted "Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc" in stamp paper or normal white paper.
> 
> ...


It is quite strange that ACS had accepted white papre declaration. However, now that you have gone past them, the same document shall be good for DIBP. In principle, you shall submit SAME document regarding skill as you submitted for skill assessment.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mainak said:


> It is quite strange that ACS had accepted white papre declaration. However, now that you have gone past them, the same document shall be good for DIBP. In principle, you shall submit SAME document regarding skill as you submitted for skill assessment.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kamalgarg010 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks a ton Mainak for providing this information.
All the best for your next move. God bless u !!


----------



## Kamalgarg010 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Mainak,

I am applying for the Visa sub class 190. I have started collecting the required documents. 
Could you please advise on the following:

1. For educational documents, Transcript and syllabus are mandatory to submit (as I have all semester marksheets and degree certificates) ?

2. What is the best time to apply for all the stages i.e. for 
(1). Skill Assessment (2). EOI (3).State Sponsorship (4). Apply for Visa ? 

3. What is diff between Visa 190 and 489, as both require candidate to live in nominated State in 2 years, but for Visa 190 we get 5 points and for 489 we get 10 points. What is the exactly difference in case we don't have any relatives living in Australia ?

4. What is total cost of processing Visa 190 from very beginning stage to final stage, any rough idea ? 


Thanks in advance.
Kamal


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Kamal, answers are in line with your questions, please refer. Cheers



Kamalgarg010 said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> I am applying for the Visa sub class 190. I have started collecting the required documents.
> Could you please advise on the following:
> ...


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

*Trying to answer the questions*



Kamalgarg010 said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> I am applying for the Visa sub class 190. I have started collecting the required documents.
> Could you please advise on the following:
> ...


1. You would need your consolidated mark sheet and the degree certificate.

2. 1. Apply ASAP when you have collected all the relevant documents. For assessment, collect the relevant reference letters/affidavit, consolidated marksheet, degree certificate and payslip or proof from employer that you're working for the organization and apply ASAP. Some certifying bodies take more time to validate. Lookup the anzsco code relevant to your occupation and choose the certifying body as recommended. 

2. 2. You would need the IELTS Test Report Form Number and Assessment outcome certificate to submit your EOI. Please note, you can always create a skillselect account and keep the details updated. This will help you understand the intricate details required to submit an EOI.

2. 3. Follow up with the each state website and check if the ANZSCO code is being sponsored by the State before applying for sponsorship. Some states allow to apply through out the year where as state like NSW opens every quarter for applications and closes in about ten minutes of time (due to large no. of applications). Each state has a cap and once that closes they dont sponsor anymore.

2.4 Refer point 2.2. in addition you would need the sponsorship approval document(or the certificate number) to apply for the Visa.

3. 489 would require you to live in regional areas and restrict you to not work in City. 489 is not a permanent resident visa. Once you have lived in the concerned state for 2 years with full time employment, you need to apply for 885 to get the PR. 

190 is a PR on condition that you don't skip the state for 2 years living there and contributing to the economy.

4. Applying a sponsorship for Victoria does not cost you anything where as for NSW, it would cost you about 400 AUD. for skills assessment, refer the certifying body's website. For IELTS, it costs about 9500 INR per test. For EOI it costs nothing. When you apply for a Visa, it costs you 3520 AUD per person; including additional dependent applicant above 18yrs of age will cost half the money, 1720 AUD and additional dependent applicant below 18yrs of age will cost half of that (i.e) 860 AUD. 


Hope this helps!!


----------



## Kamalgarg010 (Oct 6, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Kamal, answers are in line with your questions, please refer. Cheers



Thanks a lot Padmakarrao for providing detailed answers of my queries.


----------



## Kamalgarg010 (Oct 6, 2014)

skksundar said:


> 1. You would need your consolidated mark sheet and the degree certificate.
> 
> 2. 1. Apply ASAP when you have collected all the relevant documents. For assessment, collect the relevant reference letters/affidavit, consolidated marksheet, degree certificate and payslip or proof from employer that you're working for the organization and apply ASAP. Some certifying bodies take more time to validate. Lookup the anzsco code relevant to your occupation and choose the certifying body as recommended.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Skksundar for providing detailed information. I have 3.1 yrs of work ex in IT as software engineer. I looked ANZSCO and code 261313 suits my work profile. 
Could you please advise on one more query, is it required to mention Project/Client name also in the work reference letter ? 

Regards,
Kamal


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Got a direct grant today, buddy, exactly 2 months from date of application. 

Wanted to take a moment and say a huge thank you to you and this thread for helping me organize and submit the right documents. God bless you, mate!




mainak said:


> YES - every thing man...
> 
> For ACS - every damn thing need to be certified...
> 
> For DIBP - color scan is okay


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*A big congratulation*


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

*Unable to access attachments*



mainak said:


> “The step” where faint-hearted tends to think wish I had an agent... What I loved maximum in this forum is watching so many people fumbling at this stage to gradually gain confidence just by interacting with fellow members and not by paying money to someone. Finally all succeeded submitting alone with only help from official document and forum friends. Therefore, in this post I will detail in maximum for the benefit of all the future travellers in this journey.
> 
> To start with, here are all the files that I uploaded. I kept them ready such that I can file visa as soon as the invitation comes. All documents are color xerox, certified true copy and then color scan (except payslips). Minimum requirement is either b/w xerox and notary stamp or color scan. I exercised all these just because I had access to means.
> 
> ...


Hi Mainak,

Your post is very informative. 

I'm unable to access any of the attachment you mentioned in the post. List of documents are crucial for me. Could you please massage me those attachments. 

Thank you for creating this thread. 

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

just a (stupid) question: after we get the grant letter, do we need to take any steps? like confirming to dibp or registering the grant number on their website or anything like that? 

or is just the grant letter sufficient for planning the move?




mainak said:


> *A big congratulation*


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Addy11 said:


> just a question, after the grant letter, do we need to take any steps? like replying to dibp or registering the grant number or anything like that? or is just the grant letter sufficient?


Next Step :flypig:


----------



## puneimmiaussie (Mar 20, 2014)

mainak said:


> Superb write up..Million thanks for sharing the info. Good luck for the best job and OZ life.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Guys, 

Can any one clarify below doubts. May the same is discussed but unable to find relevant information. 

1. I am reappearing IL's. To start with EOI can I make a dummy login and check for documents/information requirements? 

2. Till I get my IL's results, I would like to know what else is needed other than our employment and educational with Skill Assessment results. 

4. What is this skillselect? and how is it different from EOI? 

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can any one clarify below doubts. May the same is discussed but unable to find relevant information.
> 
> ...


Here are my responses:

1) What is IL?

2) EOI doesn't require any documents. It's just a form and you don't have to attach anything; Nor it gives any info which you may have to seek.

3) For submitting EOI, nothing else is needed except IELTS result and skill assessment result. They will be needed just to calculate your points while filling up EOI form. 

To post more questions on these lines, you can use this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1721.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can any one clarify below doubts. May the same is discussed but unable to find relevant information.
> 
> ...


Hi sourabh, firstly you need to know the difference between SkillSelect & EOI. SkillSelect is a system or online platform where you can submit your Expression of Interest(EOI). Expression of Interest(EOI) is an application in which you will explain why you are interested to go to either a specific state if you are applying for a 190 visa, or to any state of Australia in case you are applying for a 189 visa.
Before that, you need to have your IELTS results in hand along with your academic certificates, transcripts and employment evidences for your assessment. By the time you'll get the IELTS score, you better start collecting the job reference letters from all your employers. The check list that Mainak has provided for visa application will be needed even in this stage, so it's ok to start collecting those documents from now.
Next get your qualifications and employments assessed by a suitable authority in Australia, it will take 1 to 4 months. 
By the time you will get the assessment results, you can do your IELTS and be prepared for submitting an EOI in the SkillSelect system. There is nothing called a dummy account so please follow the list that Mainak has provided in this thread.
If you are applying for a 190visa, it means you are going to need an invitation from a specific state where your skill is required. If you are applying for a 189 visa, you need to have the 60 points by yourself without the state sponsorship.
Lastly, after submitting your EOI in SkillSelect system, you should get an invitation from them if everything is fine with your EOI and if it meets the requirements of the visa. You will then need a police clearance certificate and your medical records for the visa application. This visa application will be submitted in a different system called the ImmiAccounts.

I think it would be better if you start working for your assessment first. You can find the details in the first few posts of this thread.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> Here are my responses:
> 
> 1) What is IL?
> 
> ...


Thanks Kettlerope!

1) I meant IELTS. 

One more thing.. how is 'Submit an EOI' and 'Login to Skillselect' are different?


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Thanks Kettlerope!
> 
> 1) I meant IELTS.
> 
> One more thing.. how is 'Submit an EOI' and 'Login to Skillselect' are different?


It's like "Submitting a form" and "Logging in to check the status of the form submitted". Hope it's clear. I guess you are confused since you haven't gone to the website and understood the process from a holistic angle.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

From the original document attachment by Mainak, I see in the current eVisa application(submitted this month) the following document types are no longer required as per available links to attach.

1. National Identity document (other than passport)
2. Photograph
3. Form 80 
4. Personal Finance Status, Evidence of ( where you add bank and tax documents)

Is there another place where we upload the above? Any other recent applicants have observed this?

Just wanted to confirm if I am not missing anything.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> From the original document attachment by Mainak, I see in the current eVisa application(submitted this month) the following document types are no longer required as per available links to attach. 1. National Identity document (other than passport) 2. Photograph 3. Form 80 4. Personal Finance Status, Evidence of ( where you add bank and tax documents) Is there another place where we upload the above? Any other recent applicants have observed this? Just wanted to confirm if I am not missing anything.


Oops! found the attach document link on the side bar to add additional documents


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey Mainak,

Thanks a lot for sharing this.
You have put in a lot of effort to make the lives of other visa aspirants a lot easier.
Really appreciate the thought and effort.

Wish you the very best in life.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi guyz,

could somebody tell me if I need a police certificate from local police station? or from somewhere else (like a central authority)?

How to know its the correct one they want....?

Thanks..


----------



## jenritz (Oct 3, 2013)

Rah1x said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> could somebody tell me if I need a police certificate from local police station? or from somewhere else (like a central authority)?
> 
> ...




Hi rah 1x 
You need the police clearance certificate from your passport office. They will issue it to you. good luck 
Regards 
Jenritz


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Folks-

I have a few questions. I was planning to apply for 190 VISA this October but due to ANZSCO job closure, I wasnt able to apply this time on.

Now, in the meanwhile, I have resigned from my current company and am going back to my old company in a higher band and profile.

Would you be knowing if I have to re-do the ACS because the timelines will change?

I plan to update my EOI after I join my old company - What happens to the EOI that I have submitted? Is changing the details there enough ?

My main worry is do I need to spend 30 K again. ACS is valid for 2 years but will such a change impact the validity of the same?

Thanks
SfS


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

sashflashysash said:


> Hi Folks-
> 
> I have a few questions. I was planning to apply for 190 VISA this October but due to ANZSCO job closure, I wasnt able to apply this time on.
> 
> ...


If you claim point for new employement then yes you have to update acs with all docs and if your acs result under 2 year then no fees.

You can change details in same eoi, no issues but if your point change then your eoi submitted date will change.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dear Mainak,

I am waiting for skill assessment from EA supposed to receive within next two weeks and getting ready the supporting documents for next step.  under 190 or 189.

As I am going to claim 5 year experience (December 2007-Februay 2013), Should I produce the employment service letters apart from that period because my last two employers refused to give service letter as I worked with them less than 6 month each.

By the way I am able to produce appointment letter and salary slips from my current employer since August 2014.

Please help me to clarify above matter.

Many thanks.


----------



## Kamalgarg010 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am applying for the Visa 190 (ANZSCO : 261313). I have 3.2 years of work experience as Software Engineer . I would be grateful if somebody clarify my below queries :


1) How many salary slips are required to submit ? Would first and last slips for each employer be fine ?

2) Which tax document needs to be submitted and for how much period bank statements are required ?

3) For reference letter by colleague, is salary slip/Offer letter of Colleague required ?

4) Which State should I select for state sponsorship ? (applying for subclass 190 and I don't have idea which state has more IT jobs)


Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


Regards,
Kamal


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Mainak bhai, 

Your post truly inspired me to take Australian PR process diligently.

My IELTS score is 8.0 in all 4 sections and i have 5.3 years of Consulting experience in IT in India and abroad. 

I am planning to take this up on my own. Please advise me on following concerns:

- My understanding is that ACS is step1, followed by EOI and Visa filing. Please confirm if i am correct.
- For ACS, I nearly have all other documents except experience letter. I do have relieving letter from my previous firm. I saw your sample and you got this from your manager. Is it absolutely ESSENTIAL to get this from manager or statutory declaration from a colleague will do good ?
- For my current organization, if i manage to get this from HR on official letterhead of firm, Do i still need statutory declaration? In case, i do not get, i 'll go for statutory declaration option

-Also, Since currently i am out of India on a short term assignment i dont have access to hard copies of my certificate. However i do have scanned copies of all documents. I intend to send them to my family back home who ll get them notarized and send back across to me. Will this approach be fine ?

Regards,
kochtobbom


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi,


Please advise me on below queries. 
I do not think my previous employer will issue me this experience letter on their letter head. I would need to ask my colleague and get it notarized. I hope that should do fine.

Also, For my current employer, they have flatly refused to issue anything like this. They only issue letters for loans etc. Thus my manager wont issue it either. Can you please confirm i can ask one of my co worker or team lead to issue a notarized statutory declaration (containing start/finish date, hours worked, country where i was working and ID of my colleague or Team lead)? 

Also, For education documents, i am planning to submit notarized xerox copies of my degree,mark sheets, course completion certificate etc. 

Regards,
koch



mainak said:


> Hi
> 
> Answers as I think...
> 
> ...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

gsena33 said:


> Dear Mainak,
> 
> I am waiting for skill assessment from EA supposed to receive within next two weeks and getting ready the supporting documents for next step.  under 190 or 189.
> 
> ...


Sorry for late reply, was on holidays.

Well I think you need this or that way - those employment documents... Because whatever be the duration of skill assessment, DIBP will be interested in your complete work history and you have to show them all documents for your experience


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Hi Mainak bhai,
> 
> Your post truly inspired me to take Australian PR process diligently.
> 
> ...


1. Yes confirmed
2. Experience letter is main document, now, it is good to have from senior people else ACS may object. However, a lot of people in this forum have got the job done by using peers
3. If HR letter is there - that is best
4. ACS requires all certified copies - just be careful on that


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Please advise me on below queries.
> ...


the other reply pretty much covers the points... revert if still in doubt


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> If you claim point for new employement then yes you have to update acs with all docs and if your acs result under 2 year then no fees.
> 
> You can change details in same eoi, no issues but if your point change then your eoi submitted date will change.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum



Does that mean I have to re-do all the letters and approvals?


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have 1 questions about Skills Assessment..

1) Did you submit a scanned and certified copy of Skills Assessment? Or directly the PDF file that came from the sills assessment authority?

Thanks


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

mainak said:


> Sorry for late reply, was on holidays.
> 
> Well I think you need this or that way - those employment documents... Because whatever be the duration of skill assessment, DIBP will be interested in your complete work history and you have to show them all documents for your experience


ank


Thank you so much for the reply.
To be honest, I am able to give only appointment letters only for the period from June 2013 July 2014. Will DIBP satisfy with appointment letters. ?? If not what should I do ?

Seeking your prompt reply.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 1 questions about Skills Assessment..
> 
> ...


the PDF is secured document - upload that


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

gsena33 said:


> ank
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply.
> ...


try to get SD for roles & responsibilities (from some colleague) and at least some salary statement proving your income


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

mainak said:


> try to get SD for roles & responsibilities (from some colleague) and at least some salary statement proving your income


Appreciate your soonest reply.
Bank Statement, Salary slips, Income Tax & Tax notices with me except experience letter.
Is there any standard format for SD,.Please note I am from Civil Engineering profession not IT.
So is SD acceptable instead of exp: letter.


----------



## Kamalgarg010 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

Which IELTS should I take BC or IDP ? 

Thanks in Advance

Regards,
Kamal


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

gsena33 said:


> Appreciate your soonest reply.
> Bank Statement, Salary slips, Income Tax & Tax notices with me except experience letter.
> Is there any standard format for SD,.Please note I am from Civil Engineering profession not IT.
> So is SD acceptable instead of exp: letter.


Hi there is no condition that Statutory Declaration does not work for civil engineers. The logic of SD is that one of your senior or colleague gives a declaration that you work for the said company since 123 till 456 at the said role. The roles and responsibilities under the role is as below.....

I did this on a stamp paper and got it from seniors in the company i worked, some have got it from peers too.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Kamalgarg010 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Which IELTS should I take BC or IDP ?
> 
> ...


You will get a mixed response on this. Some would have good experience of BC and some of IDP, so it's completely your call.

The two reasons why i chose IDP is what i will share, then it's totally your decision.

1. IDP is an Australian company, hence i thought if i am going for Oz immigration why not go with an Oz company. May be it would have better acceptance (though this can never be proven)
2. The available dates of IDP was more, so planning a test was easier.

Cheers


----------



## Kamalgarg010 (Oct 6, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> You will get a mixed response on this. Some would have good experience of BC and some of IDP, so it's completely your call.
> 
> The two reasons why i chose IDP is what i will share, then it's totally your decision.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot padmakarrao !!


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

mainak said:


> the PDF is secured document - upload that


Ok.. Actually I already did once (though I forgot to rename the file and it was a long unidentifiable name as it came from ACS... However, the CO asked for the file again. So when I replied back to CO about more clarity, they didnt reply back.

Thats why I asked..

I dont know how long will they take to reply (if they will ever reply back).


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Mainak bhai,

Thanks for your advice.

Few more questions:

1. Do we need to take color printout and then get it notarized or black and white copy with notary will do good?
2. In case of company issued letter, i just need to get it notarized. If statutory declaration by a senior colleague or manager, do i need to provide his business card/company i card as proof ? 
3. I am really confused about which code should i choose for ANZSCO code. I am a computer science graduate, 5+ years of IT Consulting experience but in packaged application like TIBCO, Webmethods etc. I have never worked on Java or C++ (stuff that possibly a plain vanilla immigration guy could relate easily to). Please advise me on this.

4. Your sample statutory declaration uses the word, 'Declared at' &'Before me'. In ACS guidelines, they mention it as 

"The following Statutory Declarations or Affidavits are NOT suitable:
 Does NOT contain words to the effect “Sworn Before” or “Signed Before” or “Witnessed Before”." I assume 'Signed Before' works as well as 'Before me'.

5. I was reading guidelines for ACS and came across following point: 

A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level.
Only one of the following additional documents will be required for all Statutory Declarations or Affidavits:
 Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
 Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
 Termination Letter with corresponding dates.

For current employer, payslip of first month of joining and the most recent month (last month) should suffice ?


6. In case if i am submitting statutory declaration for my current company, 'To- Date' will be current date as i am still employed with them. what should i write in declaration in this case?

Few of my questions may be silly but please excuse me for that. I highly value your suggestions.



mainak said:


> the other reply pretty much covers the points... revert if still in doubt


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

My opinions are inline



kochtobbom said:


> Hi Mainak bhai,
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello Mainak,

Really appreciate the help you are providing others on this thread.
I have a question regarding the visiting card- what if all the ex managers/ colleagues are no longer working for the said company and are employed elsewhere. Do they have to provide their older visiting cards from that company or newer ones?

TIA.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> Hello Mainak,
> 
> Really appreciate the help you are providing others on this thread.
> I have a question regarding the visiting card- what if all the ex managers/ colleagues are no longer working for the said company and are employed elsewhere. Do they have to provide their older visiting cards from that company or newer ones?
> ...


Newer one - because in SD the person will give his/her curent employment details at the last but one page


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Mainak,

I was referring to the visiting card of those managers/ employees who are no longer working for the said company.

For example, I worked for organization D. My only organization that I worked for. I no longer work there. Neither do any of my managers- A, B, and C. All of them are now working with organization E. Now, if my managers have to produce a reference letter, which visiting cards do they (A, B, and C) provide? One from organization D, or from organization E?

TIA.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi Mainak,

I have a small query about Medical.

My medical test results were submitted by the eClinic as it says "_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass _....." (under "*Meeting the health requirement*" heading on immiAccount).

However, there is still a "*Requested*" line in the list for documents there under "*Health, Evidence of*". When I click on "Attach Documents" for it, it shows me several items in the dropdown..

I am not sure what is missing here.. I was only told to get a medical in the email from CO.. No form was mentioned...

Any idea?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> I was referring to the visiting card of those managers/ employees who are no longer working for the said company.
> 
> ...


Exactly that I said - E


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> I have a small query about Medical.
> 
> ...


This is strange - this shall not happen

Send a mail to CO requesting if there is anything pending for your medical


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

mainak said:


> This is strange - this shall not happen
> 
> Send a mail to CO requesting if there is anything pending for your medical


Well, I have replied about another confusion which was in Skills Assessment report request.. But they havent replied back in over a week..

How to get them reply to my emails?


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Did you fill any form 160 or some other? or just medical was enough?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

just medical was enough - forms for medical will be filled up by hospital


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi everybody,I have newly joined this forum.Planning for Australia process.It will be very much helpfull for me,is anybody available to start the ACS process from chennai for Australia.
plz mail me to do together.I have seen in this thread that somany docs to be collected,i will start for them.
Plz guys and girls,i am looking for a partner for support.
mohi.as400atgmaildotcom.

Thanks alot Mr.Mainak for you effort which is very much helpfull for me now.
I was completely unknown to do this staurtup,now i got an idea of what all the docs needed.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

U r right mainak
Agents only need money. They are mere carrying and forwarding agent
I'm sufferer of this not once but twice


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

mohiseena400 said:


> Hi everybody,I have newly joined this forum.Planning for Australia process.It will be very much helpfull for me,is anybody available to start the ACS process from chennai for Australia.
> plz mail me to do together.I have seen in this thread that somany docs to be collected,i will start for them.
> Plz guys and girls,i am looking for a partner for support.
> mohi.as400atgmaildotcom.
> ...


What do you mean by Australia process, helpfull, "to do together", etc. while correct use go English isn't mandatory, it is highly encouraged and proficiency in English is also required by ACS/DIBP. What is your IELTS score?

The info asked by you is given on umpteen number of threads on this forum. Please use 'search' function on the forum.


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> What do you mean by Australia process, helpfull, "to do together", etc. while correct use go English isn't mandatory, it is highly encouraged and proficiency in English is also required by ACS/DIBP. What is your IELTS score?
> 
> The info asked by you is given on umpteen number of threads on this forum. Please use 'search' function on the forum.


Hi Kettlerope,
Thank you for your reply.I want to immigrate to Australia.I am poor in English language and planning to join training centre for learning.
My age is 27.
I have done B.E - electronics n communication engg,completed in 2006.
Started working for IT company as software developer from 2009 to 2011 at hyderabad ,but that company got closed now and no contacts of them or coleagues,appointment n resignation documents only available.
From 2011 to 2012 worked through consultancy as a contract IT developer.
And 2012 to 2013 break for job.
Again got job through a consultant in 2014 and working as contract employee as software developer and analyst.
I am newly shifted to chennai.so if anybody is planning for immigration to Australia from chennai,i would like to personally meet and discuss about my doubts on IELTS coaching centres,ACS,EOI submitting.
Needed experts advise on how to move forward ,as many breaks in my work experience and I feel that my IT job is not relevent to my education,so i have doubt wether i have to add my 4years of work experience or not,and i completed my education 8 years back.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mohiseena400 said:


> Hi Kettlerope,
> Thank you for your reply.I want to immigrate to Australia.I am poor in English language and planning to join training centre for learning.
> My age is 27.
> I have done B.E - electronics n communication engg,completed in 2006.
> ...


What is your education background?


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

I did bachelors engineering in electronics and communication.
Total years of education is 16 years.


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

mohiseena400 said:


> Hi Kettlerope,
> Thank you for your reply.I want to immigrate to Australia.I am poor in English language and planning to join training centre for learning.
> My age is 27.
> I have done B.E - electronics n communication engg,completed in 2006.
> ...


Hi Mohinseena,
The best way to evaluate your chances are to either go to as many consultants who do immigration and present your case and ask them what are your chances and how could you go around. But DONT SIGN AGREEMENT WITH ANY.
Then once you get a fair bit of idea about your chances, go to any IDP center (in chennai you will get it at "http://www.idp.com/india/contactus/officelocations?latitude=13.0706065&longitude=80.2415183"). They can evaluate your english and also guide you with your visa process. They are also partners who take the IELTS exams.
The visa processing cannot be done together. every individual have different degrees, experiences, problems and positive things. Also its not advisable to see someone and do it as it may be dangerous for yourself itself.


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

vimalnair said:


> Hi Mohinseena,
> The best way to evaluate your chances are to either go to as many consultants who do immigration and present your case and ask them what are your chances and how could you go around. But DONT SIGN AGREEMENT WITH ANY.
> Then once you get a fair bit of idea about your chances, go to any IDP center. They can evaluate your english and also guide you with your visa process. They are also partners who take the IELTS exams.
> The visa processing cannot be done together. every individual have different degrees, experiences, problems and positive things. Also its not advisable to see someone and do it as it may be dangerous for yourself itself.


Hi Vimalnair,
Thank you very much for your reply and advise.I will approach visa consultants and IDP for IELTS and inform you further status.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

vimalnair said:


> Hi Mohinseena,
> The best way to evaluate your chances are to either go to as many consultants who do immigration and present your case and ask them what are your chances and how could you go around. But DONT SIGN AGREEMENT WITH ANY.
> Then once you get a fair bit of idea about your chances, go to any IDP center (in chennai you will get it at "http://www.idp.com/india/contactus/officelocations?latitude=13.0706065&longitude=80.2415183"). They can evaluate your english and also guide you with your visa process. They are also partners who take the IELTS exams.
> The visa processing cannot be done together. every individual have different degrees, experiences, problems and positive things. Also its not advisable to see someone and do it as it may be dangerous for yourself itself.


This is Correct - evaluate your scenario with Agent (as first meeting is always free) and then ditch them and do the whole process yourself


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Mainak

Did u made ur acs payment via direct deposit or bank transfer


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Mainak
> 
> Did u made ur acs payment via direct deposit or bank transfer


I used credit card

Modes you are talking about can be done by onshore applicants only (AFAIK)


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

mainak said:


> This is Correct - evaluate your scenario with Agent (as first meeting is always free) and then ditch them and do the whole process yourself


Hi Mainak,
Thank you.I will meet the consultants first to check the possibilities.


----------



## MubaZ (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Mainak

Really nice post . I am also having same story like you where i stayed in some country 8 years before where i can't produce PCC and my CO asked to send Stats Declare form.
I have posted it yesterday to my CO.I would like to know how long will it take after submitting final set of requested documents (Charater Status) ?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

MubaZ said:


> Hi Mainak
> 
> Really nice post . I am also having same story like you where i stayed in some country 8 years before where i can't produce PCC and my CO asked to send Stats Declare form.
> I have posted it yesterday to my CO.I would like to know how long will it take after submitting final set of requested documents (Charater Status) ?


expect around 2 weeks


----------



## MubaZ (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Mainak for quick response ...


----------



## apatil7 (Nov 5, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Hi Jiten,
> 
> I have received experience letter from wipro.
> If you are still looking for the same contact in this id :
> ...


Hi Remya,

Did they provide you with a new letter even when you had received one from Wipro previously? Did you have to explain your situation to them in order for them to grant the letter or was the letter provided with no questions from their side?


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, I requested the letter stating the purpose and whom should it address.

Also they need an approval from senior manager who is still working with the company.


----------



## MubaZ (Sep 18, 2013)

Finally got my grant letter today


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

mainak said:


> This is Correct - evaluate your scenario with Agent (as first meeting is always free) and then ditch them and do the whole process yourself


Hi mainak,
I discussed with two agents in chennai and got positive feedback,
i started preparing to attend IELTS test.parallelly i made a check list what all docs required and need to collect the documents as listed,plz correct me if anything to be added or can be removed:

§ Age -Mar1985 - 29 years 
§ TRA-to be applied after ielts
§ IELTS -Under Preparation 
§ Birth Certificate Available 
§ Passport – Available but expires by 2015 nov.
§ Class 10 Available 
§ Diploma Available 
§ BE mech(part time) university- Degree Certificate and Mark lists Available
§ ID details like PAN card, Aadhar card.. Available 
§ Employer 1 from july 2004- july2010 - 6 yrs 
• Statutory declaration in stamp paper from colleague – reference letter not available, can be taken from coleague.but required?

And roles and responsibilities letter in have already taken during releiving date in 2010 ,is it acceptable ?or do i need to get recent one ,since the employer had sold the factory to other MNCs and i cant get at present.

• Offer letter i missed.how to solve this?as now no old employer.

• Service certificate Available 
• Resignation acceptance letter Available 
• Pay slips -2009 dec and 2010 jan -2 nos only available.is that okay?
• From 16 for the period Apr-2004 to Nov 2010 not available.

• Bank statements 2004-2010 not available.how to solve this?

§ Employer 2 from Dec 2010 to May 2011 - 6 months (0.5 yrs) 
• Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities can be arranged ,but required? 
• Offer letter Available 
• Service certificate Available 
• Resignation acceptance letter Available 
• Pay slips - only 1 available Available 
• Form 16 no 
• Bank statement from Dec 2010 to May 2011 - 6 months no 
§ Employer 3 from Nov 2011 to Feb 2013 - 15 months (1.3 yrs) 
• Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities can be arranged.but required?
• Offer letter Available 
• Resignation acceptance letter Available 
• Salary certificate Available 
• Pay slips for all months available Available 
• From 16 for the period 2011 to 2012 available 
• Bank statement for all period Available § Current Employer from Mar 2013 to till date - 20 months (1.8 yrs) 
• Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities not available,can be arranged by coleague satuatory decleration.
• Offer letter Available 
• From 16 -available for 2012 , 2013, 2014 Available 
• Bank statement Available 
• Statutory declaration in stamp paper from colleague – reference letter can be arranged
• Pay slips of all months Available 

Total years of work experience - 9.6 years 

My problem is due to first employer docs,since the factory sold out to others and no links available,i am tensed.its my 6 yrs experience to get points.plz suggest me.

I discussed this issue to two immigration agents also, but they are saying to pay 1 lakh rupees first to give ideas,guidance to start process.
Is any other document also required.


Thanks & Regards


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

please format the message, it is not well readable - i am not able to locate the questions


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

MubaZ said:


> Finally got my grant letter today


hey congrats 

party hard!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mohiseena400 said:


> Hi mainak,
> I discussed with two agents in chennai and got positive feedback,
> i started preparing to attend IELTS test.parallelly i made a check list what all docs required and need to collect the documents as listed,plz correct me if anything to be added or can be removed:
> 
> ...


your DOB is 1985 and you started your employment in 2004? how this is possible? well if you worked during your bachelors then it wont be considered. neither i am sure if part time bachelors will be considered.

seems you dont have enough employment evidence between 2004-2010. well i don't think there is any solution for this if you don't have pay slips, form 16 and bank statements.


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> your DOB is 1985 and you started your employment in 2004? how this is possible? well if you worked during your bachelors then it wont be considered. neither i am sure if part time bachelors will be considered.
> 
> seems you dont have enough employment evidence between 2004-2010. well i don't think there is any solution for this if you don't have pay slips, form 16 and bank statements.


Hi Danac singh,
Thanks for the reply.
I did professional diploma course through NTTF ,completed my diploma in 2004 june,got placement through campus interview and started working since july 2004.
If part time bachelors qualification is not eligible due to losing of work exp,then can i submit through diploma qualification alone.
Or can i apply through bachelors qualification,which i completed in may 2010.so can i put my experience from 2010 onwards.if yes ,then can i get points by 4.5 yrs experience(2010 to 2015).

Thanks.


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> your DOB is 1985 and you started your employment in 2004? how this is possible? well if you worked during your bachelors then it wont be considered. neither i am sure if part time bachelors will be considered.
> 
> seems you dont have enough employment evidence between 2004-2010. well i don't think there is any solution for this if you don't have pay slips, form 16 and bank statements.


Hi Danav_singh,
Thanks for the reply.
I did professional diploma course through NTTF ,completed my diploma in 2004 june,got placement through campus interview and started working since july 2004.
If part time bachelors qualification is not eligible due to losing of work exp,then can i submit through diploma qualification alone.
Or can i apply through bachelors qualification,which i completed in may 2010.so can i put my experience from 2010 onwards.if yes ,then can i get points by 4.5 yrs experience(2010 to 2015).

Thanks.


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

mohiseena400 said:


> Hi Danav_singh,
> Thanks for the reply.
> I did professional diploma course through NTTF ,completed my diploma in 2004 june,got placement through campus interview and started working since july 2004.
> If part time bachelors qualification is not eligible due to losing of work exp,then can i submit through diploma qualification alone.
> ...


Hi,
During my first employment,my salary was too less starting from Rs.4000 (in 2004) to 9000 rupees till 2010 ,due to which form 16 was not applicable for me and even tax declaration also not required from 2004 to 2010 (as income was less than 2lakh rupees/annum as per gov rules in 2010).

For bank statement,i need to check with bank whether bank can give me 2004 to 2010 details or not.

Issue is for pay slips(available only dec2009 month slip and jan 2010 month slip)-2 nos.
Need your suggestion plz.

Thanks


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Mainak bhai,

I am in process of collating my documents for ACS. I understand that these docs need to be notarized and then scanned and uploaded into ACS site for skill assessment. However, is there any document which is asked for at later stage in EOI or Visa Application that is not asked now at ACS stage? 

My intention of asking this Question is : Since i am getting all documents notarized now, why not get everything notarized now (to be needed at any later stage) instead of going to notary with bits & pieces of documents? 

Also for ACS application, Do we have to create an account at ACS site and apply for skill assessment? Please guide on the steps to be taken for applying at ACS site.

Regards,





mainak said:


> I used credit card
> 
> Modes you are talking about can be done by onshore applicants only (AFAIK)


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Hi Mainak bhai,
> 
> I am in process of collating my documents for ACS. I understand that these docs need to be notarized and then scanned and uploaded into ACS site for skill assessment. However, is there any document which is asked for at later stage in EOI or Visa Application that is not asked now at ACS stage?
> 
> ...


Read my initial post in detail - there are heaps of documents needed by DIBP later which are not needed with ACS. But DIBP accepts color scan. Regarding ACS application, yes you have to create but the process is sraight forward


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you for reply.

1. I note that since DIBP needs color xerox, i would go for color xerox for ACS step as well. Same documents will serve me at both ends. Please correct me if i wrong.

2. Also, I see you provided ALL payslips of all the employers. Like 30 for one of them, 20 for others. I do not have ALL the payslips of my previous employer. I dont think that can be procured anyhow as well. I do have tax statements for last 3-4 years out of my 5+ years of professional experience (ITR, Form -16 etc, last few month pay slips etc.) Please suggest what should be done in my case. 

3. You mention national identity document in box 1. I have my passport, pan card etc but i don't have aadhar card as you have mentioned. Is it absolutely mandatory or Passport/Pan card would be suffcient?

Regards,




mainak said:


> Read my initial post in detail - there are heaps of documents needed by DIBP later which are not needed with ACS. But DIBP accepts color scan. Regarding ACS application, yes you have to create but the process is sraight forward


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Thank you for reply.
> 
> 1. I note that since DIBP needs color xerox, i would go for color xerox for ACS step as well. Same documents will serve me at both ends. Please correct me if i wrong.
> 
> ...


1 => Good choice
2 => Try to arrange at least one payslip for every 6 months... ALL payslips are overkill, indeed
3 => Not mandatory, Aashaar/PAN will do just fine


----------



## MubaZ (Sep 18, 2013)

*Opinion......*

Guys,

I am currently living and working in UK on Tier 2 visa and recently granted Australian PR .But having lot of confusion on taking decision on moving to Australia. 
Most important factors would be life style and convenience and hesitation on leaving UK....

one more factor would be weather ...(42 degreee :smokin..not able to come to conclusion..UK or Australia.....

Please suggested .......


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

MubaZ said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am currently living and working in UK on Tier 2 visa and recently granted Australian PR .But having lot of confusion on taking decision on moving to Australia.
> Most important factors would be life style and convenience and hesitation on leaving UK....
> ...


I opine, you should think for long term perspective, of course UK is better place to live as compare to Australia considering weather and life style, but since Australia has given you the PR, you should go securing you PR first, if you can manage a PR in UK, I would suggest you choose UK, otherwise Australia also has some of the best cities in the world to live in. Hope this helps.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Mainak,
> 
> We got our grant today and very special thanks to you.
> 
> ...


Happy that my efforts paid off for fellow expats

Good luck...


----------



## pooja pandit (Sep 24, 2014)

*Australia migration process*

Hi I am looking for Australia Migration process. Can anyone please help me with entire process and list of required documents. Also I know that agents are not good to deal with. But if anyone can still suggest a better agent if required? I am currently located in Pune.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

pooja pandit said:


> Hi I am looking for Australia Migration process. Can anyone please help me with entire process and list of required documents. Also I know that agents are not good to deal with. But if anyone can still suggest a better agent if required? I am currently located in Pune.


Just read the first few pages of this thread- the whole purpose of this thread is just to answer questions from newbees


----------



## pooja pandit (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi,

I have just started for the process and not even sure about which visa category to apply. I am an engineer with 4+ years experience and thinking to migrate to Australia for work.

From where should I Start?

I have seen the website as well but not sure which category to select?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

pooja pandit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just started for the process and not even sure about which visa category to apply. I am an engineer with 4+ years experience and thinking to migrate to Australia for work.
> 
> ...


pls do more reading before you post.... get some basic ground knowledge - best place to start always is IMMI website - then come here (expat forum) for practical experience - but First, please read the Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection... and if you are really clueless then a small tip - you most probably need 189 type visa - go there and check ur eligibility - are you getting 60 points (doubtfull as you are only 4 yrs exp - see if adding partner point help!)


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Mainak bhai,

Kindly advise on below concerns: 

1. Do we need PCC ready by the time we apply for this step, i.e; next step of EOI ? I assumed we need PCC at the end of whole process (from your story). The document list and 'india_pcc' in image 2 box alarmed me. 

2. Bank statement is needed for last how many months/years ? Do we need to notarize this too ? This may run in many pages and notarization/scanning may exceed the limit of size for pdf files to be uploaded.

3. I am currently overseas for last few months. In case i am away from India for more than 6 months, do i still need to take PCC from local police station in India or should Indian embassy in my current country of stay would help ?

4. I see you have collated all payslips, i obviously dont have all previous payslips. Whatever i have, i ll try to collate and upload. This approach should be fine ? 
Also, What all documents we DONT need to notarize ? I understand payslips, tax statements are. Correct me if i am wrong. Please add if there are more documents. 

5. Once i get my ACS, i can file EOI. the next step, that is invitation and visa application process is separated by how many days approx from EOI process ? Also, Do we email notarized/scanned documents or do we upload them on DIBP site somewhere? 

6. My understanding is we need to create 2 accounts : 1 on ACS site and 1 on DIBP site for doc upload. 

Please advise on my queries. 

Regards,



mainak said:


> “The step” where faint-hearted tends to think wish I had an agent... What I loved maximum in this forum is watching so many people fumbling at this stage to gradually gain confidence just by interacting with fellow members and not by paying money to someone. Finally all succeeded submitting alone with only help from official document and forum friends. Therefore, in this post I will detail in maximum for the benefit of all the future travellers in this journey.
> 
> To start with, here are all the files that I uploaded. I kept them ready such that I can file visa as soon as the invitation comes. All documents are color xerox, certified true copy and then color scan (except payslips). Minimum requirement is either b/w xerox and notary stamp or color scan. I exercised all these just because I had access to means.
> 
> ...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Mainak bhai,
> 
> Kindly advise on below concerns:
> 
> ...


1. Your call. Learn the term - "Front-loading". You can apply for Visa by paying visa fees and keep on mum without uploading a single document. Perfectly legal. Let the CO come and ask for documents. But I never saw a person like that but all tried to upload everything beforehand for the speedy Grant. So you can gather and upload all documents immediately after visa application or play wait and watch game with CO 

2. Practical question. No fixed answer. Read my main post again. I have shared experience from different people. CO may ask for any duration of statement. Regarding notarization, again I am repeating that DIBP needs only color scan - whether to put notary stamp that's your wish only.

3. Can't comment. I think mimimum 6 months overseas stay is required for embassy to engage

4. ALL payslip is surely overkill - I already mentioned that. But try to gather at least one for each 6 months such that your salary progression is visible.

5. NO Answer. EOI to Visa invitation - every expats life's biggest wait! That is indeed the wait for a new life!!

6. DIBP site will come much later - that is actually IMMI account. Get ACS sorted before.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. You can apply for PCC at your nearest PSK by providing the visa invite letter/ email. Sometimes they may not even ask for any document for the PCC. It is suggested that you upload the PCC as early as possible.

2. Submit as much as you can, but be prepared for CO asking for more statements/ payslips. If they are not satisfied with the documents that you provide as a proof of your employment, they might ask for these additional statements/ payslips. You are generally given 28 days time to provide the requested documents.

3. Read the PCC related FAQ on passport.gov.in. That will clarify your doubts. From what I know, its 12 months.

4. Same as #2. Put yourself in the CO's position and try to assess your application and supporting documents. Do you think the candidate needs to provide some more pay slips or bank statements to support the case?

5. "Once i get my ACS, i can file EOI." - Remember: IELTS too. And there is no specific timeline. Depends on a lot of factors. Whenever a document is requested, your online account will somehow reflect this status and give you an option to upload the requested document. Always upload requested documents in your online account. If you have the CO's email address, and an email from the CO requesting the said document, then reply to the CO on the same email thread and provide the document as an attachment to your reply too.

6. As Mainak said - get your ACS and IELTS sorted our first (in any order) and then turn your attention to DIBP.


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Manik, and fellow experts

Thanks again for consistently helping the community here - it is definitely helping all of us in a great way.

I have few Questions on the Visa Lodging phase that is after we have created the ImmiAccount and fees are paid - where it shows all the links for doc upload. 
1. I understand that once we pay the fees and create the ImmiAccount - we have to upload the documents and the CO will contact us irresepctive of front-loading as explained by Mainak - just want to clarify if there is anything we have to do on our side like mailing the CO or anything else - which triggers that action from CO.

2. For PCC from different countries (eq. I need PCC from UK and Singapore) - these countries ask for a letter from the immigration authorities - how do we get such letter - I tried searching a lot but couldnt find such a letter - somewhere i read that we have to ask the DIAC for such letter - can you advise what is the email add of DIAC? or what is the process of getting such a letter.

Appreciate your help as always.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

#1: You do not know yet who or which team will be your CO. It is only at a later stage that you will get to know the CO to whom your case has been assigned.
#2: I am not sure about this, maybe others with a similar experience can answer. But, try showing the UK and Singapore authorities the visa invitation letter. If that does not work, if a PCC from those countries is required, your CO will write to you asking for the same. You can then show them such an email from the CO.


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok thanks a lot toy owner .

I think if someone knows the email id of DIAC or the immigration authority then i can ask for such letter to them.

Thanks


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

WOW. Thanks. I have to start the process very soon for my brother. I think I will do it by myself than hiring an agent.

Thanks!!!


----------



## manish777 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Help me for ACS*

Hi , I am around 14 years of experience as Director - Technical / Web Designer / Developer / App Architect .all of my role and responsibility is focus on developer some my past companies not currently running (Closed) because MNC , start up what the way i could load or explore my genuine experience . please share if any format if any . It will help me to do fast ACS assessment 

Thanks


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Query for expereince letter to be submitted to ACS*

Hi,

As in India , HR just gives us relieving letter with position and dates on letter head, is it necessary to get the duties written on company's letter head.
As I left the organisation in 2006, i dont have any contacts with the organisation. So, how do i get the experience letter as per ACS standard.

I have relieving letters from all organisations.

Thanks

Neha








mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As in India , HR just gives us relieving letter with position and dates on letter head, is it necessary to get the duties written on company's letter head.
> As I left the organisation in 2006, i dont have any contacts with the organisation. So, how do i get the experience letter as per ACS standard.
> ...


Make a new bridge - reach out to HR via official phone number and request for roles and responsibilties letter. The practice is common.

If above does not work, then you need to find a person who worked with you (preferably senior) in that company (not needed to be still in that company) and can write a statutory delcaration document for you


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Mainik,

Thanks for yor reply. But If I am uploading original docs, then i dont have to get it certified right?
Also, as I can understand I just need Statutory declaration or affidivait from my prev. employers and HR releiving letter right? But how much stamp paper should be used - 20/50/100? How do i know that?


Thanks

Neha


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

for acs - certified true copy is mandatory
for stamp paper - nothing hard and fast... 50 rs is most common


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks, but how can a scanned doc be certified in computer, this means I should get the original doc photocopied and then get it certified?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

nehajn2000 said:


> Thanks, but how can a scanned doc be certified in computer, this means I should get the original doc photocopied and then get it certified?


That is correct , it should have the seal True Copy attested. Color scan and then upload.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

mainak said:


> for acs - certified true copy is mandatory
> for stamp paper - nothing hard and fast... 50 rs is most common


can even use Rs. 10


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a few questions around the CO allocation process.

I have lodged visa under 189 category for 261313 (Software Engineer) ANZCO code.

I have lodged my visa on 15th Nov and paid the fees on 15th Nov as well.

I have not been allocated any CO as yet. I dont even have any other communication from DIAC or anyone else.

The status i see is : Application Submitted and Fees Paid.

I have below questions :

- Is there any specific time when I would get a CO assigned.
- I have not uploaded all the docs yet - should i attach all these docs immidiately or i can take time and upload at a slow pace?
- when should i go for my medicals and PCC? Should i wait for the CO to be allocated?
- I am currently in Singapore and to get a PCC - we need a letter from the CO - so I can not get PCC until a letter is obtained from CO.
- Can i ask DIAC for such letter which asks a candidate for PCC?
- What is the email id of DIAC?


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello All,

I am amazed to see the info on this thread,thanks to Manik and everyone for building it up and sharing info for everyones benifit!
I am quite new to the process and still trying to find out some answers to my questions before i file for ACS assessment.
I have almost 7.5 yrs of exp in IT and have been in the same company through out from where i started my carrier, therefore it is obvious that i have had various roles with the organization.
I have a B.Tech degree in I.T.

Some questions that i have

[1]I am confused under which ANZSCO code should i get myself assessed - Analyst programmer/Software and Application Programmer/Software Engineer as all looks similar?

[2]Somebody told me to keep the work exp letter as simple as possible and for eg if iam filling under Software Engineer category then just list out that i have been working with X company as a SE from day1 till date and list the duties,there is no need to mention whether your are a Team Lead or not as they are just intrested in the info w.r.t to your duties(corresponding to the category in which you have filed your application) and it doesn't matter whether you are a lead or not.
Also that ACS is least intrested that whether you have climbed the ladder or still performing in the same role.

However i was thinking i should list duties based on my designation in the organisation and mention the time period?

It would be great if you guyz can shed some light on my queries based on ur exp..!!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

My comments inline..



sgToAus said:


> I had a few questions around the CO allocation process.
> 
> I have lodged visa under 189 category for 261313 (Software Engineer) ANZCO code.
> 
> ...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

My comments inline..



ashbans said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am amazed to see the info on this thread,thanks to Manik and everyone for building it up and sharing info for everyones benifit!
> I am quite new to the process and still trying to find out some answers to my questions before i file for ACS assessment.
> ...


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello Mainak,

I have processed my application with the help of your document and got the invite last week. Thanks for that.

At present, I am in the process of launching the visa application and have few doubts.

In one of the page it asked if I have stayed in any other country apart from India. I have stayed in UK ( 6 months), Ireland (3 years), HK ( 1 month), Aus ( 8 months). Should I mention all these countries or mention only the county where I stayed for more than one year. 

UK, HK and AUS are all multiple business trips, however all are under work permit.

Appreciate your response, If you have encountered this scenario.

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Mainak,
> 
> I have processed my application with the help of your document and got the invite last week. Thanks for that.
> 
> ...


You must mention all countries you have visited irrespective of duration. Same holds true for any of the dependents in your application. Secondly, you must produce a character certificate from all of the countries where you stayed for more than a year.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

Any one who can let me know:

----If I completed OZ Master's degree in 2009 , can I still have Post Australian study skills assessment.?
----If yes, do I have to myself show funds while applying PR (189) or my husband can show his dependent.
----For Skilled nomination visa (190,489), we have to get skills assessment and not Post Australian study assessment, am i Correct?

Thanks

Neha


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> You must mention all countries you have visited irrespective of duration. Same holds true for any of the dependents in your application. Secondly, you must produce a character certificate from all of the countries where you stayed for more than a year.


Thanks Mate for your confirmation.

Thanks
Bala


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

mainak said:


> My comments inline..


Thanks Manik for your response.
Another confusion that i have is, should i list down my onsite exp here as well which was for the same company.
I was in UK for a duration of 7.5 months in 2010(splitted over 2 intervals) ,2 months in 2011 and 3months in 2012 and 3 months in 2014.
Do i need to mention this in my work exp letter as this would just increase the complexity or can this be ignored?

Just wanted to confirm to ensure there are no suprises for me in the later process if i don't mention this in my skill assessment.

Please advise.


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello Mainak bhai,

Just when i was about to email documents back home for notarization, i notice that you have put 'experience certificate' as well as 'stat declaration' in Image 6. 

My understanding is, when we are not able to get experience letter from our previous employers, we go for stat declaration which essentially contains our duties in detail, firm name, our employment duration, project name, designation etc written by colleague or senior and notarized by notary.

How different is 'experience certificate' in your case from 'stat declaration' ?

Regards,



mainak said:


> My comments inline..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ashbans said:


> Thanks Manik for your response.
> Another confusion that i have is, should i list down my onsite exp here as well which was for the same company.
> I was in UK for a duration of 7.5 months in 2010(splitted over 2 intervals) ,2 months in 2011 and 3months in 2012 and 3 months in 2014.
> Do i need to mention this in my work exp letter as this would just increase the complexity or can this be ignored?
> ...


Absolute no need. No need to mention any onsites. Never will add value. Just state what were your duties and what you were responsible for... you can hide client name too and that is legit to ACS


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Hello Mainak bhai,
> 
> Just when i was about to email documents back home for notarization, i notice that you have put 'experience certificate' as well as 'stat declaration' in Image 6.
> 
> ...


Check again 

Exp Cert was for company X and Stat Dec doc was for company Y


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

mainak said:


> Absolute no need. No need to mention any onsites. Never will add value. Just state what were your duties and what you were responsible for... you can hide client name too and that is legit to ACS


Thanks brother..!!
May be a silly question but a bit confused about how to mention the end date for the current job in the work exp letter..?
Should it be like 
Start date:1Jan2013 End date:25Dec2014(Ongoing/Current)

Or how..??


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ashbans said:


> Thanks brother..!!
> May be a silly question but a bit confused about how to mention the end date for the current job in the work exp letter..?
> Should it be like
> Start date:1Jan2013 End date:25Dec2014(Ongoing/Current)
> ...


see my exp. letter (attached in initial thread) for an example..


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

mainak said:


> see my exp. letter (attached in initial thread) for an example..


checked again but is a bit blurred so not very sure.
Glad if you can write an ex here.


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Mainak for all the information


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice one, thanks


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

Now I am ready to submit to application to ACS. However I did my document certification in Mid-September 2014. Due to some personal dependency not able to submit at that time.

Do I need to again get certify the document from Notary & Scan. There any issue with date validity. 

Please let me know your inputs.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

AkhiAmu said:


> Now I am ready to submit to application to ACS. However I did my document certification in Mid-September 2014. Due to some personal dependency not able to submit at that time.
> 
> Do I need to again get certify the document from Notary & Scan. There any issue with date validity.
> 
> Please let me know your inputs.


No - they are kinda life time valid


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Mainak bhai,

One of my employment references is for my current job. 

One of the line in my reference reads like this:

_"I do solemnly and sincerely declare that Mr. XYZ is an employee of ABC Software Pvt ltd and is employed on a Full-time basis from 05-Nov-2012 until current"_

Is this fine or should i edit it and give the present date instead of 'current' and write current in bracket. Just trying to be careful as they have told following in ACS site in employment references section (no relevant info in stat declaration section

-If the employment reference has no date indicating when it was written, it will be assessed as not suitable (The last part of declaration has the date, near 'declared at' and 'signed before' like in your sample pdf.

-If your employment reference is “Current”, it MUST be dated and the “To Date” will be noted as the date
of the submission of the skills assessment (this is the part i am confused about and asking your advice for. I repeat, these info is from employment reference field and no such detail is present in sta declaration section)

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf





mainak said:


> see my exp. letter (attached in initial thread) for an example..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

this is fine - anyway you will get an assessment where todate is mentioned current date - you can go ahed with that - dibp will accept the same for future dates if you carry on same job (even if your acs assessment and visa application differs by 8/10 months)


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Guyz,

The HR of my company mentioned that the letter for ACS work assessment can be issued only if approved by my current supervisor and his supervisor.I don't want to disclose this to my supervisors as it might increase the complexity in the work env for the next few months(at least till the time the formalities are completed and PR is issued).

Since my all the work exp(7.5yrs) is with this company,is it ok if i get a statutory declaration from my previous supervisor in the company who are not directly related to my work now?Followed by payslips of start and end of every year to confirm the authenticity of the employment.

Is this ok?If yes than is it mandatory to get the supervisors id card copy in this case(the reason i am asking this is because the id cards are issued for a period of 5yrs and a person's designation might change twice during this duration,so this will not be updated and might be misleading)?


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear All 
Hi ,I have some doubt if anyone can clear I received my PR in Feb 2014 under 190 class WA.Cleared the port of landing along with my family in august and stayed there for almost 3 months.I want to take clarity on below things...
1.As my visa validity is till Feb 2019 can i stay out of Australia for 1 year as I am planning to move in November again.will this affect at the time of applying citizenship 
2.As the visa says stay period indefinite do I have to apply resident return visa after Feb 2019 for travel and is there any criteria for it or does one usually gets.
3.I am from admin background and my wife is into banking which place will be best for us Sydney or Melbourne.

Please advice


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ashbans said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> The HR of my company mentioned that the letter for ACS work assessment can be issued only if approved by my current supervisor and his supervisor.I don't want to disclose this to my supervisors as it might increase the complexity in the work env for the next few months(at least till the time the formalities are completed and PR is issued).
> 
> ...


It is perfectly okay
dont worry much about id card copy - that is just good to have and not mandatory


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Good information


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

abhinav12 said:


> Dear All
> Hi ,I have some doubt if anyone can clear I received my PR in Feb 2014 under 190 class WA.Cleared the port of landing along with my family in august and stayed there for almost 3 months.I want to take clarity on below things...
> 1.As my visa validity is till Feb 2019 can i stay out of Australia for 1 year as I am planning to move in November again.will this affect at the time of applying citizenship
> 2.As the visa says stay period indefinite do I have to apply resident return visa after Feb 2019 for travel and is there any criteria for it or does one usually gets.
> 3.I am from admin background and my wife is into banking which place will be best for us Sydney or Melbourne.


If you have PR sponsored by WA, why are you going to Sydney or Melbourne.

Yest you will need to apply for resident return visa after Feb 2019. Its upto the immigration dept to grant you return resident visa, they decide based on your history living in AUS.


----------



## sbharti (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a stat declaration from my senior in team and I got it attested by Notary. Notary has put a stamp stating "Signature Attested" , he signed and put a date. Is this ok???


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

you need atleast something like 'certified true copy' written in any of the stamps


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sbharti said:


> I got a stat declaration from my senior in team and I got it attested by Notary. Notary has put a stamp stating "Signature Attested" , he signed and put a date. Is this ok???


Make sire it carries either
Signed before me or witnessed before me


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Couple of questions.
1. Where is the ELTS results being used? Isn't it required for ACS or EOI? Is it only needed for DIAC?

2. Can rejections happen at all phases(ACS, EOI, DIAC level)?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for your quick response, louisam. May I know, what complications can come with dependents?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Health problems or not able to get a PCC etc. What I meant that even if ur documents are perfect, not having proper documents for dependents can still jeopardise the entire applications. If any issue with any of the applicants then the entire visa application gets rejected.


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Mainak bhai,

One Question.

My firm recently transferred me from their India office to Singapore office. Everything else remains same email id, employee id etc. However the stat declaration procured from my colleague says i am employee of ABC software India pvt ltd, technically now i am employee of ABC software Singapore. Should it cause a conflict and affect my case ?

Also, I am enclosing additional documents to support my case (an HR reference letter from last yr, 12 payslips from last yr till now (ACS told this was sufficient), in addition i am providing stat declaration. I hope i sail thro..

Kindly advise.

Regards,





mainak said:


> this is fine - anyway you will get an assessment where todate is mentioned current date - you can go ahed with that - dibp will accept the same for future dates if you carry on same job (even if your acs assessment and visa application differs by 8/10 months)


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Mainak bhai,
> 
> One Question.
> 
> ...


difficult combination - as ACS states that experience letter shall mention clearly the employment location - i recommend to procure a new one for singapore location and submit both of them


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you for reply mainak bhai.

The stat declaration obtained from my colleague in India office lists all projects i have
Worked on and also mentions location of each project. Thus it does say that i am currently on deputation in
Singapore for XYZ client and then goes on to say my duties (just like in your stat declaration).
It mentions my client name, my start time here. Would that suffice or would i still need another ?

Endless worries even before i have applied.. :-( 

Regards, 



mainak said:


> difficult combination - as ACS states that experience letter shall mention clearly the employment location - i recommend to procure a new one for singapore location and submit both of them


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

if being in project site is temporary, then it shall be fine - but if you are relocated there for good, then i reckon getting a second one would be wise


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Mainak bhai.

The problem with procuring one declaration from Singapore is that if people in this office come to know of my Australian PR endeavour, it 'll be impossible for me to survive. Typical Indian fight for onsite, you must be aware of. If disclosed by that being in onsite, one is trying to secure a PR, his present position will be in jeopardy.

Nonetheless,therefore of all the choices i have with me, i ll go with my stat declaration saying i am in deputation at this client office. However, I was having a look at visa draft form pdf of a colleague who successfully got his PR earlier this year, it asks for a field named 'Usual country of residence' followed by 'addresses' wherein candidate has stayed in last 10-20 years or from birth. 

In my case, my usual country of residence will be India i guess. Though mentioning the addresses i have stayed in descending order, my singapore address will come first. (I hope this should be fine as people work in say infosys India and work in Netherlands on work permit. For them, usual country of residence stays as 'India' as they hold indian passport.) Please correct me if i am wrong.

Also, while notarization, i understand we need to have (1. notary stamp. 2. 'certified true copy of original' 3. 'attested' mark on each of the sheets. or only on stat declaration these 3 are needed and rest dont need 'ceritified true copy' stamp.

3. I was having a look at ACS online application process, it doesnt ask anywhere to create a userID/password in order to return back if application is saved midway. The first 2 pages i saw, they just asked for all the details and awaited 'next' to move to next page. I didnt have the scanned notarized pdfs so didnt took risk of moving forward.

I undertsand some of my concerns may come across as laughable but kindly advise, your input is highly valuable to me.

Regards, 




mainak said:


> if being in project site is temporary, then it shall be fine - but if you are relocated there for good, then i reckon getting a second one would be wise


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

as i said - if it is just onsite - no need to mention at all... just say i was working for this xyz client at abc position... but start the main letter stating that you work in india

acs application is very small - i dont think they have option for saving it in midway


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks mainak bhai.

Now when notarization was being done, I was informed that the field 'Notary Name & Address' has written ' (in print letters)'. While notary name was unknown, this field was left blank earlier but the words 'in print letters' are still there. Out of choices, notary wrote his name and address in his own handwriting and signed/stamped it. I hope this should be fine.

My colleague who signed and sent this works out of Pune and taking another copy and signing/sending to my hometown would have taken another 15 days..

Please advise..



mainak said:


> as i said - if it is just onsite - no need to mention at all... just say i was working for this xyz client at abc position... but start the main letter stating that you work in india
> 
> acs application is very small - i dont think they have option for saving it in midway


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

Do i need to just submit a copy of the transcript(which has the deatils of all the subjects and the grades awarded) or individual mark shhets of all the semesters along eith my btech degree for acs..?Also do we need to mention the calculation behind the grading system..?


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, that should be fine. go through this link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126467-marksheet-transcripts.html#post6097498



ashbans said:


> Do i need to just submit a copy of the transcript(which has the deatils of all the subjects and the grades awarded) or individual mark shhets of all the semesters along eith my btech degree for acs..?Also do we need to mention the calculation behind the grading system..?


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

When submitting a statuory decleration for ACS,should the payslips also be attested?As these are normally electornically generated payslips with the name of the company.


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Yes, that should be fine. go through this link.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126467-marksheet-transcripts.html#post6097498


Bit confused either would do or both?
From what iunderstand Marksheet is for individual semester and transcript depicts details of all courses with grades awarded.


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

People have successfully sailed thro using either as it clearly says in post. 




ashbans said:


> Bit confused either would do or both?
> From what iunderstand Marksheet is for individual semester and transcript depicts details of all courses with grades awarded.


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello Mainak bhai,

Please advise me on below query:

I am submitting multiple payslips as advised in this thread. However, becasue of X mas shutdown our payslip for december 2014 month has
not been generated and will take sometime to come. I do not want to prolong this process any further as it has already been delayed by 2-3 months. I have attached nearly 18 payslips (notarized) out of 25 months of job in current firm but the most recent payslip is of November 2014 & not December 2014. I am submitting Application in Jan 2015, Kindly advise if this should be fine or if this will cause any trouble at ACS ?

Also, is ACS known for sending mails and asking for deficient documents or they outright pass a judgement without giving another chance to provide deficient document, if any. ?

Rgeards,



mainak said:


> difficult combination - as ACS states that experience letter shall mention clearly the employment location - i recommend to procure a new one for singapore location and submit both of them


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

I cant comment about payslips as they were not required in my time... nonetheless, even DIBP does not require all monhts payslip hence few months sort shall not be bothersome

on the other hand, YES - ACS is notarious in this case about passing judgement without asking for missing documents... DIBP is opposite - CO will help you in all way... ACS is utter unprofessional in multiple of cases


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

When submitting a statuory decleration for ACS,should the payslips also be attested or not and also should it be true copy certified?As these are normally electornically generated payslips with the name of the company.
I am not sure whether it is ok to say that it(payslip) is true copy of original?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

payslip does not require to be certified in usual (for DIBP at least) as they are electronically generated.. same goes for bank statements


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like iam asking to many questions,sorry for that..But the more i dig the more questions i get.
Another one - My Btech was completed in June 2007(which is reflected in the transcript) and i started working from Jul 2007,however as we all know that convocation happens a little later, when the degree is awarded(in my case it was Mar 2008-Also mentioned on my degree),so was thinking whether ACS will consider my employment from Jul 2007 or after Mar 2008(when the degree was awarded)..?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

everybody is like that.. they will consider from jul 2007
now stop worrying and start the process.. just sitting and speculating wont change outcome


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

Mainak, just by curiosity, how much time were you given until your entry date in Australia with your grant letter? Tks in advance


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

this entry date shall never be a point of guess - the rule is crystal clear - the date is one year from the date of your police clearance certificate / medicals, whichever was earlier


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

mainak said:


> this entry date shall never be a point of guess - the rule is crystal clear - the date is one year from the date of your police clearance certificate / medicals, whichever was earlier


Good to know, thank you very much!!!


----------



## realneed (Dec 19, 2011)

@ Mainak

Dude, I must appreciate your efforts in making life easier for most of us. Thanks a lot, Mate !!!

I've two questions as of now:

1.) Reference Letter: My Ex-employer says the letter will be signed by Manager and not by the HRBP. Moreover, they won't specify the work location and type of employment (whether Full Time or not) in the Reference Letter. It is company policy and that it can not be changed for one person.

-- So, my question here is : should I go the SD way or will it be okay to approach ACS without "Full Time", and "India" mentioned in the official company Reference Letter ? Pretty confused :-/

2.) Bank statements : I am working for the last 5 years and have a pile of monthly Bank statements received in my Gmail inbox. 

-- Will they be sufficient or should I get a consolidated hard-copied Statement from the Bank ? like one long list for first employer (3+ yrs) and the other for second employer (2+yrs) ? or should I just go ahead and do the PDF merging all by myself ? What is recommended ?

TIA


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

realneed said:


> @ Mainak
> 
> Dude, I must appreciate your efforts in making life easier for most of us. Thanks a lot, Mate !!!
> 
> ...



1. You can prepare reference document on your own and ask your ex-managers or Team Leaders/Project lead to sign on it, whoever you were close with. That should work.

2. Monthly bank statements are enough. If you have random month's statements from 2007 till date that should be fine. Or you can pull the annual statement from your bank account, which is quite easy.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello All,

Is there any time limit wherein after ACS is done, then EOI should on/before 'n' days? And similarly for EOI->Visa;Visa->Land to Australia?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there any time limit wherein after ACS is done, then EOI should on/before 'n' days? And similarly for EOI->Visa;Visa->Land to Australia?
> 
> ...


You should not submit EOI before your IELTS result & ACS assessment completion (doing opposite may be considered as fraud by DIBP)

You can and should submit EOI as soon as you receive the both (I submitted within 1.5 hours of receiving ACS letter)

Once EOI is invited, you have 60 calender days to lodge the visa application by making the payment - failing so will relapse the invitation. However, you can do 'apply visa' at the moment invitation comes (I submitted visa application within 45 minutes of receiving the invitation as I had kept every sort of documents/information ready at my hand ).


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

mainak said:


> You should not submit EOI before your IELTS result & ACS assessment completion (doing opposite may be considered as fraud by DIBP)
> 
> You can and should submit EOI as soon as you receive the both (I submitted within 1.5 hours of receiving ACS letter)
> 
> Once EOI is invited, you have 60 calender days to lodge the visa application by making the payment - failing so will relapse the invitation. However, you can do 'apply visa' at the moment invitation comes (I submitted visa application within 45 minutes of receiving the invitation as I had kept every sort of documents/information ready at my hand ).


Thanks, mainak

Is it to say that there is no deadline between ACS completion and EOI submission?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks, mainak
> 
> Is it to say that there is no deadline between ACS completion and EOI submission?


Officially - NO
Practically - Yes, as ACS is valid for 36 months

Clear now?


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

mainak said:


> Officially - NO
> Practically - Yes, as ACS is valid for 36 months
> 
> Clear now?


Crystal Clear now.  Thank you very much.


----------



## realneed (Dec 19, 2011)

Vijay, Mainak

My question is not about how to get a Statutory Declaration. By now, I've understood what is an alternative to Reference Letter from an Employer. But, the actual question is : will it be okay if "Full Time", and "India" are not mentioned in the content of the letter or does ACS mark this unsuitable for the mere absence of those two words ? 'Cause, if it's doable without those two words, I would prefer to avoid the cumbersome route of going for a SD 

By the way, the letterhead will anyways have the address of the company mentioned as Pune, India. Will it suffice to answer the country where worked ?

TIA 



realneed said:


> @ Mainak
> 
> Dude, I must appreciate your efforts in making life easier for most of us. Thanks a lot, Mate !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

realneed said:


> Vijay, Mainak
> 
> My question is not about how to get a Statutory Declaration. By now, I've understood what is an alternative to Reference Letter from an Employer. But, the actual question is : will it be okay if "Full Time", and "India" are not mentioned in the content of the letter or does ACS mark this unsuitable for the mere absence of those two words ? 'Cause, if it's doable without those two words, I would prefer to avoid the cumbersome route of going for a SD
> 
> ...


Without mentioning location you can get away - many even missed that.. it is doable because company letter head covers that part..

BUT

"Full Time" OR hours worked per week - IS A MUST - No escaping from that


----------



## realneed (Dec 19, 2011)

@ Mainak

Yeah, I'll make a quick note of that. Thanks for clearing the air buddy . Now, I'll have to try my luck with an Ex-Employer to make life easier for me by including the Holy word "Full Time" :fingerscrossed:

# Bank Statements

Although, I'm kinda sure about it. I would like to get it cross-checked with an organized expert of your stature . That gives me more sleep at night .

So, could please tell me whether the e-Statements are accepted or not ? If yes, then the question comes to : whether Annual or Monthly ? 'Cause, all I get in my E-mail is a Monthly statement. If that is fine, I can somehow merge them all into a single PDF for each employment. If not, what is the alternative ? Should I visit the branch to get it signed and sealed by the Manager in person ?

If by all means, an e-Statement is well regarded, I can save a day or two by avoiding some sort of Red-tapism for now.

Please throw some light on these two concerns.

TIA 







mainak said:


> Without mentioning location you can get away - many even missed that.. it is doable because company letter head covers that part..
> 
> BUT
> 
> "Full Time" OR hours worked per week - IS A MUST - No escaping from that


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

realneed said:


> @ Mainak
> 
> Yeah, I'll make a quick note of that. Thanks for clearing the air buddy . Now, I'll have to try my luck with an Ex-Employer to make life easier for me by including the Holy word "Full Time" :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


e-statements are doable! totally okay - just make sure you remove the password from pdf...

but i did something opposite -  i told myself not to save penny when going for such big shark like immigration... thankfully that was doable because my bank did not charge me 

i ordered via phone full 5.5 years statement - a 700 gm packaged reached my home - i carried that to notary put a notary stamp there itself and then scanned all those pages (again, office printer did great job by taking the whole page feed) to finally upload a properly authentic felt bank statement (bank letter head | bank seal | notary seal)

i am sure it may sound overkill - i have seen others get through with e-statement - but i just made all corners safe by going old-school (my experience somehow reckoned me that AUS loves old-school)


----------



## realneed (Dec 19, 2011)

Ha ha ha ... You've put in a whole lot of work dude . But, of course, that's what makes Mainak thread beat the best of MARA agents in all conceivable manners :rockon:. I can only try to achieve your perfection .

And, for some reason, the documents you've uploaded on the first page of this thread are showing "Pending for Approval" and there's no click-to-view/download action enabled on them. Do you mind sending 'em over to rationalnut at g mail dot com . They might help me to avoid making any possible mistakes .


TIA bro 




mainak said:


> e-statements are doable! totally okay - just make sure you remove the password from pdf...
> 
> but i did something opposite -  i told myself not to save penny when going for such big shark like immigration... thankfully that was doable because my bank did not charge me
> 
> ...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

i dont have them - i created them as a template and then uploaded - i am left with my original ones from which i have to create the template format again...

i will seek mods if they can change the status


----------



## realneed (Dec 19, 2011)

I see ... That's okay dude, don't take the trouble of creating templates again. Please check with the admins/mods if they can be approve the docs.

So, if in an unfortunate turn of events, my ex-employer declines to include the word "Full Time" in the Reference Letter, it's better I go with SD, right ?

# regarding Statutory Declaration:

Since I am living in a different city from my ex-Manager's, how do I get it notarized ? Will it be okay if he jots down the content, signs and sends me a scanned copy ? Or should I get the hard copy through courier ? I mean, how should we resolve this without traveling thousands of miles . He still works in the same organization X located at city A and I moved to organization Y situated at city B. Please list out *ALL* of the steps involved in this scenario. Yeah, please treat us like illiterates in this matter and spoon feed us to avoid any backfiring from ACS, as I've heard that they are known for their notoriety of rejecting documents without any follow-up . I'm sure it would be of much help to future visitor of this thread as well.

TIA 



mainak said:


> i dont have them - i created them as a template and then uploaded - i am left with my original ones from which i have to create the template format again...
> 
> i will seek mods if they can change the status


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

check that with your notary - if he is okay - you can get all done in a click - if notary sticks to copybook - you have no option but ask your manager to go to court to get the job done


----------



## realneed (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmm ... It couldn't get any shorter than this. Thanks Mate :clap2:

I'll get back to you in case there arises any unavoidable confusion about anything. Please be around to save some innocent/ignorant souls like me  !!!

Have a great evening dude  !!!




mainak said:


> check that with your notary - if he is okay - you can get all done in a click - if notary sticks to copybook - you have no option but ask your manager to go to court to get the job done


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

After payment for residence proof what kind of doc required? It should be required for all member include minor?


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello All,

Following are the queries while filling, ACS Pasa Form 1.0 (General).

1. Please confirm, if the reference letters/Statutory Declaration should be dated as today's date and not rather when we had quit the organisation.

2. One of the ABC company, has been acquired by XYZ company. What should be done while 
a. Providing company details. Should it be XYZ?
b. Should we provide any supporting document that ABC has been acquired by XYZ? If yes, then which one?

3. One of old company has relocated to new address, should I provide the new address or rather old address?

4. I have done my 10+2, Diploma and Engineering. I am planning to claim points under Engineering. Should I submit documents(marks card, course completion) for 10+2 and Diploma as well?

Thank you,
Sunil Kumar


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

1. today's date
2a. "XYZ, erstwhile ABC"
2b. no
3. letter head new address, letter body mentioning old address or just city name
4. no, only graduation


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

mainak said:


> 1. today's date
> 2a. "XYZ, erstwhile ABC"
> 2b. no
> 3. letter head new address, letter body mentioning old address or just city name
> 4. no, only graduation


Thanks Mainak


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Is the marriage certificate required , even when the passport has spouse details in it? Under what circumstances is the marriage certificate required?

Thank you,
Sunil Kumar


----------



## IndoAUSGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi

Requesting help for the following :

I have got a grant for SA and IED before Aug 2015. 

1, What should I do after landing!
2. Should the PR be completed for the first time! 
3. Should I have to land in the state I have the PR!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

1. TFN, Medicare if this is your permanent move
2. Did not get the question
3. No, you can land anywhere


----------



## IndoAUSGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

mainak said:


> 1. TFN, Medicare if this is your permanent move
> 2. Did not get the question
> 3. No, you can land anywhere


Hi

My plan is visit for stamping , return back take some time get job and then come again . is this possible. Though I am the primary can my spouse start immediately and not wait for me to settle with a job!, please advice.

PR means permanent resident Visa procedures if any , like medical, bank account , address etc etc

:confused2:


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> My plan is visit for stamping , return back take some time get job and then come again . is this possible. Though I am the primary can my spouse start immediately and not wait for me to settle with a job!, please advice.
> 
> ...


Yes your spouse can move anytime after the grant but not late than FirstEntryDate.... Please check all information correctly in VEVO.....

As your spouse is PR holder, can proceed bank, medicare on his own as well....


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Mainak bhai,

I was filling up ACS form and came across few confusing points so thought of clarifying first from you then i ll submit it.

- While including experience, it asks to mention Position and company name. Say, I joined Infosys as ASE, and was promoted to SE. I left Infy as an SE so what will be entered there ? I dont feel i need to make 2 entries for ASE , SE roles as documents supporting both are essentially same. 

- Do Australians refer to 'degree' as 'testamur' ?

- My current organization experience is split between India & Singapore. Initially when they asked for address & phone no (country of residence, i have given Singapore details). But while filling relevant experience details for current job, I am not sure what should i mention. i have included my projects details in stat declaration and mentioned my project name and my start date in Singapore. It clearly says till when i worked in India and from which date onwards i am here. Pretty sure many of us would have come across this situation like working in Infy for 5 years and being in UK for 1 yr, being in NL for 2 yrs etc. What should i write in country field for my current job ? 

I ll submit my application once you advise.

Regards,



mainak said:


> check that with your notary - if he is okay - you can get all done in a click - if notary sticks to copybook - you have no option but ask your manager to go to court to get the job done


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work..only a gold medalist such as you can do such hard work..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Mainak bhai,
> 
> I was filling up ACS form and came across few confusing points so thought of clarifying first from you then i ll submit it.
> 
> ...


- Mention SE
- Can't say
- Create two different entry in EOI for India and SG chapter


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> nice work..only a gold medalist such as you can do such hard work..


How did you find that?


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, Mainak bhai.

I am still not at EOI stage. This query is related to ACS stage. While filling up Job experience details, It asks for 'Position, Country, Company name & then documents' to be attached'. AT this stage i am confused about which country should i write ? Kindly advise what you feel would be best.



mainak said:


> - Mention SE
> - Can't say
> - Create two different entry in EOI for India and SG chapter


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

Guyz,
Finally with all your help i have submitted the docs for ACS assessment,fingers crossed.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Thanks for your reply, Mainak bhai.
> 
> I am still not at EOI stage. This query is related to ACS stage. While filling up Job experience details, It asks for 'Position, Country, Company name & then documents' to be attached'. AT this stage i am confused about which country should i write ? Kindly advise what you feel would be best.


I recommend same treatment for ACS too - you are having two different RnR doc or SD doc right?


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

No mainak bhai.

Reference letter, Stat Dec etc. all documents are one. Stat Dec mentions the date of joining till the date i was in India and the date from which i was deputed at client office. I have also collated payslips & promotion letter along with HR reference letter to substantiate my case. Only confused with country part (as informed, one page 1 of ACS they ask country of origin and country of residence which i have given as India & SG respectively).



mainak said:


> I recommend same treatment for ACS too - you are having two different RnR doc or SD doc right?


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Good luck man 



ashbans said:


> Guyz,
> Finally with all your help i have submitted the docs for ACS assessment,fingers crossed.


----------



## mohankumarb (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear Mainak,

First of all, I am very thankful for the information you had shared that unlisted few confusions in my mind, its an excellent thread for all newbies to know what to do for their ACS Process. I would request you to share your QZ experience in find a job.

Regards
mkb


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello all,

While submitting ACS application, each position held and work in each country should be entered separately. That means if we worked as X,Y,Z in company ABC Softwares, then three entries need to be made. The supporting documents will be essentially same (ACS confirmed this).

Regards,


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

Would that mean you need seprate statutory declaration/refrence letters for all the roles held in a company?


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Is the references per designation or per company?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Is the references per designation or per company?


Per Company....


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Nope. Th told same set of supporting documents will do fine for each role you held in same firm, just make separate entry for each role and for each stint in different countries.


ashbans said:


> Would that mean you need seprate statutory declaration/refrence letters for all the roles held in a company?


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

sk2014 said:


> If you have PR sponsored by WA, why are you going to Sydney or Melbourne.
> 
> Yest you will need to apply for resident return visa after Feb 2019. Its upto the immigration dept to grant you return resident visa, they decide based on your history living in AUS.


Bro as there are no jobs in perth related to our domain and i have friends staying in Sydney who can help me in getting the job as all of them have established businesses


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello all,
I finally have got a positive assesment from ACS in 261313 code.
Thanks to Mainak whose docs i used as a refrence,i intend to write my story some day..!!

Just to clarify my BTech degress has been assesed as a major in computing and 5.6 yrs of exp out 7.6yrs is considered as skilled work.
So iam eligible for 15+10 points?


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello friends.

My ACS result came this morning. By the grace of god, i have syccessfully sailed thro.

It appeared like a bad joke, ACS sent result in 3 days! All along i thought it takes 12 weeks.

Thanks mainak bhai and others. Keep this thread alive. Its a great effort by fellow members.

Like ashbans said, my total exp is 5.5 yrs, they informed me that 3.5 yrs has been considered.

Next step is EOI, If i understand it right, we just need IELTS copy and ACS copy to upload at this stage. And no money to be paid ?

Regards,


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> My ACS result came this morning. By the grace of god, i have syccessfully sailed thro.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## rash_inn (Dec 21, 2014)

how much time DHL takes to deliver the documents to vetassess?


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

Is ur IELTS done?
I don't think any copy needs to be attached while submitting the EOI,its just the prerequisite which will later be validated by DIBP.
Seniors plz correct me if iam wrong..!


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Mainak bhai,

I started my career in Aug 2009. My ACS result says my work frm Sep 2011 onwards can be considered for my skill towards claiming points.

While filling EOI, Should i list my whole experience frm Aug 2009 till now or should i start from Sept 2011 and leave to DIBP to deduct the two years ?

Regards,


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

List whole experience
mark the one assessed as relevant (there is a radio button) and the other NOT (doing so will calculate points wrong - and will led to visa rejection)

I know Multiple people in this forum doing so loosing their money


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes. Done long ago. 




ashbans said:


> Is ur IELTS done?
> I don't think any copy needs to be attached while submitting the EOI,its just the prerequisite which will later be validated by DIBP.
> Seniors plz correct me if iam wrong..!


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Mainak bhai,

Glad that you marked it out. My experience is something like this:

Aug 2009 - Aug 2010 : ASE in firm A
Sep 2010 - Oct 2012 : SE in firm A
Nov 2012 - July 2014 : Assoc Consultant in firm B
July 2014 - Present : Consultant in firm B.

ACS replied saying my experience from Sept 2011 onwards is considered fine for mentioned ANZSCO code. As you can see, Sept 2011 lies right in mid of my second stage of career progression. My first exp can be said Non relevant. Last two will be relevant. What to do with SE in firm A ? If i dont claim point for this, my total relevant exp will be less than 3 yrs and i wont be able to get any point for work exp :-(

Please advise.




mainak said:


> List whole experience
> mark the one assessed as relevant (there is a radio button) and the other NOT (doing so will calculate points wrong - and will led to visa rejection)
> 
> I know Multiple people in this forum doing so loosing their money


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rash_inn said:


> how much time DHL takes to deliver the documents to vetassess?


3-4 working days.....

Also you can keep track on the shipment in online by using your reference number

Tracking, Track Parcels, Packages, Shipments | DHL Express Tracking


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Mainak bhai,
> 
> Glad that you marked it out. My experience is something like this:
> 
> ...



simple - create 2 rows for same company
day 0 to acs day-1 : mark not relevant
acs day - last day : mark relevant

a lot have done this way...


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks mainak bhai.

One more Q:

In the EOI form, It asks does the client meet Australian study requirement ? ( I think we should answer No to thid). 

Further it asks, Is client currently enrolled or has completed secondary school or above education ? (Q is somerhing like this. I just paraphrased it. I think we should answer yes here and enter college details). Please advise.

Also, in the beginning it asks, Does the client intend to bring in any family member in future ? As an unmarried man, i thought to answer no here. But what if i want to sponsor my parents or siblings few years down the line, Will it impact ?

Regards,


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

No
Yes
No, No


----------



## rash_inn (Dec 21, 2014)

hi mainak ..I have benefited a lot from the formats you had provided in the past. A sincere thanks to you for the same. is it possible for you to share your ielts study material mainly the practice tests. ? If not could you let me know the source. All the best for your journey ahead.


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello mainak bhai.

While filling EOI, i came across this line in my ACS result:

The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

So does this mean, job experience starting from Sep 01, 2011 will be considered relevant or job experience starting from Oct 01, 2011 ? It says 'after Sept 2011' thats why wanted to enquire first.

Also, as advised, 

I am making 5 entries for my role so far:


1. Aug 2009 - Aug 2010 : ASE in firm A (Not relevant)
2. Sep 2010 - 31 Aug 2011 : SE in firm A (Not relevant)
3. 1 sep 2011 - 31st Oct 2012 : SE in firm A (Relevant)
4. Nov 2012 - July 2014 : Assoc Consultant in firm B (Relevant)
5. July 2014 - Present : Consultant in firm B. (Relevant)

my confusion lies whether we can include the date 1sep or should we start from 1st oct.

I am saving my application and will update it as per suggestion and then submit..Please advise. 



mainak said:


> simple - create 2 rows for same company
> day 0 to acs day-1 : mark not relevant
> acs day - last day : mark relevant
> 
> a lot have done this way...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

start counting from oct..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

rash_inn said:


> hi mainak ..I have benefited a lot from the formats you had provided in the past. A sincere thanks to you for the same. is it possible for you to share your ielts study material mainly the practice tests. ? If not could you let me know the source. All the best for your journey ahead.


google torrent sites, mate


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow. Thanks for prompt response. Seems you already acclamatized to Aus biological clock 

One more query mainak bhai,

July 2014 was the month in which both my designation and country of work were changed. While in ACS, they didnt get into specifics of date. so it all went like 

Assoc Consultant in India: 11/2012 - 07/2014
Consultant in SG: 07/2014 till 01/2015.

Now while entering specific dates in EOI, its bit of conflict. I was promoted from Assoc Con to Consul on July 1st. I came to SG on July 12th. I didnt keep these two separate in ACS. How should i approach this now?

What i have currently done is (

Till 11/2012 - 1st July 2014 : Assoc Consul in India
1st July 2014 - Present, Consultant in SG. (I checked out a reference EOI from a friend, he used identical dates at 2 places and it worked fine, i hope they undertsand the transition from MM/YY to DD/MM/YY makes these happen.

Please advise.

Regards,




mainak said:


> start counting from oct..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Wow. Thanks for prompt response. Seems you already acclamatized to Aus biological clock
> 
> One more query mainak bhai,
> 
> ...


This is rather simple - EOI SHALL MATCH TO-TO TO ACS DOCUMENT (except for exp breakup like I said before)

Otherwise, in EOI you will create exact those many rows as many are present in the bottom of ACS letter as accredited exp


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

mainak said:


> 1. today's date
> 2a. "XYZ, erstwhile ABC"
> 2b. no
> 3. letter head new address, letter body mentioning old address or just city name
> 4. no, only graduation



Hello All,

One of my team, part of company ABC(not the complete ABC company) has been acquired by XYZ company. Does using, "XYZ, erstwhile ABC" is valid, since XYZ as entity already existed before ABC and its just that part of ABC got to an existing XYZ.

Or should we use something other wording in reference?

Please help.

Thank you,
Sunil Kumar


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

mainak said:


> [Disclaimer : Looooooooong thread, can surely be boring at places. Information accuracy nowhere proclaimed and all are just an individual's personal experience]​
> *Hi All Fellow Expatriates*
> 
> This thread is what we call in this forum as “yet-another-grant-story”! However, I want to make it a bit different. I understand that an inspirational story certainly boosts morale of the
> ...



Hi Mainik,

First of all let me congratulate you for your grant and the fabulous job that you have done by creating this thread and the guidance you are giving to the fellow aspirants, on the basis of your own experience. I received an invite for 189 on 9th Jan and am currently in the process of applying for the Visa. I have a few queries, and hope to get them addressed on this thread-

1) I have a total work exp of 10 years, out of which 3 years (Apr 2010 to Jun 2013) is relevant to my nominated occupation. This experience was earned in a separate company i.e. my entire tenure in this company is equal to my positively assessed experience. My query is that whether I should upload employment docs, which are relevant only to this company, or I need to provide docs for my entire work exp. I marked all other positions and companies as Non Relevant while lodging the EOI.

2) Are tax returns necessary to be uploaded, or other supporting docs like Bank statement showing salary credits, Salary slips, Form 16 etc will also suffice?

Cheers..and thanks once again!!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

1. do not upload them initially, wait for CO to come and ask for.. although uploading docs for non relevant exp is no harm

2. tax returns are not 100% mandatory but 99% mandatory - now your call


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

mainak said:


> 1. do not upload them initially, wait for CO to come and ask for.. although uploading docs for non relevant exp is no harm
> 
> 2. tax returns are not 100% mandatory but 99% mandatory - now your call


Thanks brother..


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Another small query, the file size if 5 MB is applicable for each individual file or is it for all 60 files.


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

NMCHD said:


> Another small query, the file size if 5 MB is applicable for each individual file or is it for all 60 files.


It is not 5 MB for all 60 files for sure.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Another small query, the file size if 5 MB is applicable for each individual file or is it for all 60 files.


Each individual file


----------



## jayambabu (Jan 19, 2015)

Mainak... Excellent... this will really help me as i have started the process now....
And could you please update one thing.... Getting Statutory Declaration from Colleague should be done with Manager or any of our colleague worked during that period... If your answer is Yes then should i get the declaration from each of the Manager (Assume if it 5 years and worked with 3 different manager and different Colleague)... Please advise..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

senior level is highly preferred than peer level colleague


----------



## jayambabu (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for quick reply mainak... any one person Statutory Declaration is fine right stating that he was my colleague who worked with me so and so date with role and responsibilities...


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

In addition to roles, ur details etc. DONT forget go mention tgat u are/were permanent employee and worked 40/45 hours per week. 
Dont forget the 'Signed before' near notary signature.
Dont forget to include organizational chart. 
Stamp paper can be 10,20 or 50. Doesnt matter.

Trust you wont have any more questions on Stat declaration 



jayambabu said:


> Thanks for quick reply mainak... any one person Statutory Declaration is fine right stating that he was my colleague who worked with me so and so date with role and responsibilities...


----------



## jayambabu (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi kochtobbom .... Thank you so much for the detail reply... As i am very new so i had lots of doubts so sorry for that....

See My Previous experience was 5 years in one company with multiple managers (apprx 4 managers) so do i need to get 4 SD from 4 Managers... or any one colleague SD is fine who had more experience than me....


----------



## Rookie88 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Description of Duties for WEbmethods*

hello kochtobbom and Mainak, 

thanks for helping beginners like us here. 
i need a little guidance here for writing my description of duties. i have worked on WEbmethods support for past 3 years n above. 
i would appreciate any of you sharing there description of duties so that i can write my own as you also have mentioned that you worked on same packaged software.

thanks and regards
Saurabh


----------



## rash_inn (Dec 21, 2014)

Do I need to upload colour scans only on the vetassess website or can I also upload the certified copies?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

certified, color scan works for dibp only


----------



## jayambabu (Jan 19, 2015)

Attestation should be done notary or any other gazated officers holding grade A example q ISRO scientists


----------



## jayambabu (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi mainak... please advise for my previous thread for collecting SD from multiple project experience with different manager with same company


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

jayambabu said:


> Hi kochtobbom .... Thank you so much for the detail reply... As i am very new so i had lots of doubts so sorry for that....
> 
> See My Previous experience was 5 years in one company with multiple managers (apprx 4 managers) so do i need to get 4 SD from 4 Managers... or any one colleague SD is fine who had more experience than me....


You can make it as complex as you want,but i would suggest you to keep it simple.
I am in an organization for more than 7yrs now and have worked in various roles with couple of managers.
So when i prepared the SD i asked one of my previous manager who i share a good repo to sign the declaration for me since the joining- tilldate,and i have got a positive skill assessment.
Obviously you will have to write on your manager's behalf and get his/her signature.


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

Can anyone share the link to the torrent from where i can download IELTS material?
I know there are couple of them available but most of them are not working,so looking for something tried and tested.


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello Mainak bhai,

With the grace of god, i received my invite today. 

I read and re-read your blog about this particular step. However before embarking on it, i wanted to ask few questions, kindly advise.

1. We need to fill up a multi-paged form here again in this step and at the end of it make payment of 3520 AUD ? The document upload part comes in which part here ?

2. For ACS, i tried to merge my pdf documents as per ONE qualification and ONE job and submitted consolidated pdfs. Here it seems (from your snapshot) that you submitted separate documents. Which will be more advisable to do ?

3. Few documents as PCC and medicals, i still do not have. What about them ? Can i proceed with this process meanwhile i continue my efforts to procure them ? I remember your term 'Front loading'. Guess this is stage where it is used..

4. I see you filled and submitted a form 80 in this step. Do we need to take printout and sign/scan to submit it ?

5. For PCC, I understand i need to contact Passport office in India and Indian embassy in my current country of stay. Please validate. 

In case, you feel i missed anything of significance, please inform me. I will read it up and be thorough before going for final push.

Regards,


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

1. once you pay, you will login into immi account and doc upload happens there
2. your decision
3. yes, start arranging pcc and med
4. dont do it now, do it if your case officer asks for it
5. yes


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Guys

Who know me on this forum, might relate to our previous exchanges of thoughts.

I have recently given IELTS 4th time on 10th of Jan, and the results are-
Reading - 8.5
Listening - 8.5
Writing - 7.5
Speaking - 7.5

With this score I can surely say I am proud of it. But honestly I haven't done anything differently. It was just my day and I cleared it.

Now for EOI do I need to wait for the physical copy of the result? Which has the embedded no with it ?

Cheers
Yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Also Mainak, 

Have you reached Sydney    ??

Cheers 
Yash


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

ashbans said:


> Can anyone share the link to the torrent from where i can download IELTS material?
> I know there are couple of them available but most of them are not working,so looking for something tried and tested.


Take PTE, I have that material, if interested, PM me your email ID


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

you need to have TRF no - you cant submit IELTS without that

reg sydney, no i am packing bags mate... last 2 weeks


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Mainak bhai,

Do we need to create fresh sccount for lodging visa (immiAccount) ?

I thought we would be using same EOI id and logging in.

Regards,


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

I created an immiAccount. In the job experience section, it mentions my current role till the day i submitted EOI (17th Jan. 2015).

Now its 25th Jan and i am in same role. Should i edit my work exp section to update date or leave it as it is ?

Regards,


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Mainak, I cannot see the images 1 - 8 for Invitation and Visa application process with document list. Can someone help?


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Mainak,

Could you please help with this?

1. Need to know when I would need to show my financial capacity evidence? During EOI or SA nomination request or during visa application?

2. I understand the finance is a combination of cash and assets. Planning to show bank balance, property valuations. Would this do? 

3. Need to know the break-down of cash+assets?

4. What is the easiest method to pay the visa fees? 

5. Currently, my occupation shows Medium available in the SA occupation list. Need to know at which process, they look for occupation availability? When I apply for visa, it should still be available, right? Or is it till the time I get an invitation to apply? 

Your response is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Mainak / all,
Do we have any samples of how to produce this evidence?
State nomination is provided to meet skills needs of this state and is granted on the basis of the applicant’s genuine interest and commitment to living and working in South Australia for two years from the date of arrival, with a view to long-term settlement.

You must confirm this commitment by:

1.1.1 Undertaking first-hand, thorough and meaningful research on South Australia and providing your reasons for wanting to migrate to South Australia in the online application form.

1.1.2 Undertaking research on job opportunities in South Australia and any occupation licensing or registration requirements.

1.1.3 If you are onshore, you may be required to provide evidence of South Australian residence and that your employment has primarily been in South Australia.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

indeinde said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Could you please help with this?
> 
> ...


Dear indeinde,

Please find the answer for the same question:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7496.html#post6272561


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

indeinde said:


> Mainak / all,
> Do we have any samples of how to produce this evidence?
> State nomination is provided to meet skills needs of this state and is granted on the basis of the applicant’s genuine interest and commitment to living and working in South Australia for two years from the date of arrival, with a view to long-term settlement.
> 
> ...


You dont want to provide any fund proof for SA, However you have to provide a commitment letter to SA in that you have to mention about the fund.

All the best


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello All,

How should the resume be? Should we copy paste the roles and responsibilities shown as part of reference letter/statutory declaration into resume?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Siva,

Do we have any format for the commitment letter, which shows fund proof? Please share if you have it.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## riaamm (Jan 20, 2015)

*Images of docs*

Dear Mainak,
where can we view screenshots (images) of docs u loaded? last week saw them but now it seems the link in not visible,


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

it seems imageshack has got my account closed 
i dont even remember the login details to that account - seems the thread is getting its time for aging


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I have the first page of this thread saved as a PDF.
@mainak- do you have the images to re-upload them to this thread? Or should I post them (or send them to you)?


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Benefit of doing masters?*

Hello All,

I had finished BE in 2003; and recently, I had finished by Masters in Computer science(part time) in 2014.

1. Should I show my masters as part of the assessment? What is the pros and cons of showing or not showing my masters?
2. Assuming, I have to show my masters, I am yet to receive my degree certificate. I only have my marks cards. The original degree 
certificate will be coming sometimes in June this year. Meanwhile, can I submit only my marks card or do I need to get and submit the 
provisional degree certificate as well?

Thank you


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

indeinde said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Do we have any format for the commitment letter, which shows fund proof? Please share if you have it.
> Thanks so much!!


Dear please find the same in your PM


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Significance of intermediate promotions in a reference letter*

Hello All,

Is it a must to mention all the intermediate promotions as part of the reference letter from HR? What are the other supporting proofs(apart from promotions letter), one need to produce, if doesn't mention the intermediate promotions as part of the reference letter?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> I have the first page of this thread saved as a PDF.
> @mainak- do you have the images to re-upload them to this thread? Or should I post them (or send them to you)?


That's great - just reply to the original thread with your attachment


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Since images have gone missing from the first page, attaching the first page (split across 2 pdf files) of this thread as a pdf document that I had saved earlier.


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is it a must to mention all the intermediate promotions as part of the reference letter from HR? What are the other supporting proofs(apart from promotions letter), one need to produce, if doesn't mention the intermediate promotions as part of the reference letter?
> 
> ...


I don't think its a must to mention all the position's held.You can go with the current one.
But if you have a major chunck of exp from one organisation, it would b good if you segregate ur roles and responsibilities as per your role (do mention start and end time of ur role).
You don't need to produce any promotion letters.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> Since images have gone missing from the first page, attaching the first page (split across 2 pdf files) of this thread as a pdf document that I had saved earlier.


Good job dear Toy Towner

:clap2:


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Bank Statement.*

Hello All,

Couple of question related to bank statement.
1. Should the uploaded bank statement be ALWAYS color or can it be in black and white as well?
2. Should the bank statement be sealed and signed, when its online based statement?
3. Should the bank statement given at branch be on letter head, when it has seal and sign in it?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

ashbans said:


> I don't think its a must to mention all the position's held.You can go with the current one.
> But if you have a major chunck of exp from one organisation, it would b good if you segregate ur roles and responsibilities as per your role (do mention start and end time of ur role).
> You don't need to produce any promotion letters.


Thank you Ashbans


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Couple of question related to bank statement.
> 1. Should the uploaded bank statement be ALWAYS color or can it be in black and white as well?
> ...


Required for..??


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for writing your experience with such details.

I have a question

My husband is Diabetic (type 1), is it going to be a issue for applying PR?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

behappy99 said:


> Thank you so much for writing your experience with such details.
> 
> I have a question
> 
> My husband is Diabetic (type 1), is it going to be a issue for applying PR?


 It depends on the severity of the Diabetic and how affected you are. Some pass the medicals, others don't. It depends on your health and whether you require expensive treatment and there is any organ damage.

Immigration wants to know whether you would be huge cost for them in future in terms of health.

Refer below links:

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

Frequently Asked Questions - Medical Questions

_A-Grade: If stable with no evidence of end-organ damage. 
B-Grade: End-organ complications known or suspected, especially renal impairment. 
Provide relevant investigation results. Specialist report not required unless requested._


As long as it is under control and no organ damage then chances are high that you would be able to clear the medical provided that you will not be making a significant impact on the Australian medicare system.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi guys

Vetassess has recently introduced some changes in their assessment process feim 1st Jan 15. They have started deducting 1 year from the post qualification experience. Should this have an impact on applicants who already have a valid positive assessment prior to jan 15. Can dibp ask for a fresh assessment?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Vetassess has recently introduced some changes in their assessment process feim 1st Jan 15. They have started deducting 1 year from the post qualification experience. Should this have an impact on applicants who already have a valid positive assessment prior to jan 15. Can dibp ask for a fresh assessment?


*No certainly not.*

This is clearly implies for those who applied on or after Ist Jan 2015.....
It is deemed skilled assessment similar to ACS kind....


On other hand: 

Suppose a fellow applied on 31 st dec and got assessed now will have old rules, but if the same fellow applied PTA now, then it implies new rule.....


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> No certainly not.
> 
> This is clearly implies for those who applied on or after Ist Jan 2015.....
> It is deemed skilled assessment similar to ACS kind....
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Siva..


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> No certainly not.
> 
> This is clearly implies for those who applied on or after Ist Jan 2015.....
> It is deemed skilled assessment similar to ACS kind....
> ...


Hi Siva

Thanks for the clarification. Another small query..My PTA from vetasses mentions about my employment, however it does not talk about my qualification. 

The covering letter of Vetassess assessment however mentions that this occupation requires qualification that is assessed as comparable to AQF bachelors degree or above. The next page of assessment letter then mentions that degree is at the required level and field of study is highly relevant.

I hope this is in order.

Thanks..


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Another small query..My PTA from vetasses mentions about my employment, however it does not talk about my qualification.
> 
> ...


Iam afraid its not.

Have you got two Point test advisory letter..

One for Qualifications
*other for Each employment with start and end date.* [I guess this might not applied ]


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Iam afraid its not.
> 
> Have you got two Point test advisory letter..
> 
> ...


No i have only one PTA letter. Did u get ur assessment from Vetassess. If yes, does ur PTA contain advice about qualification as well?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> No i have only one PTA letter. Did u get ur assessment from Vetassess. If yes, does ur PTA contain advice about qualification as well?


What is mentioned in that? Is it for education or Employment.....

I yes did through VET only....see my signature..


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> What is mentioned in that? Is it for education or Employment.....
> 
> I yes did through VET only....see my signature..


It is only for employment. 

However the other pages in the letter clearly state that my occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF bachelors or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. 

The page which contains my photo then mentions that my degree is at the required level and field of study is highly relevant to nominated occupation.

It also states that the qualification and employment meet the requirements of the nominated occupation.

Will I still require a points test advisory for qualifications. Is it issued separately. How come my PTA contains advice only for employment?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> It is only for employment.
> 
> However the other pages in the letter clearly state that my occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF bachelors or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> ...



It should be like this:If not then apply for PTA

*POINTS TEST ADVISORY LETTER GENERAL
SKILLED MIGRATION*
Name: **************
Date of Birth: 4 November ******
Nominated Occupation: ******
(ANZSCO Code: *****)


*Qualification/s*
1. ***** awarded in 2014 by ***** Univesity, India
is recognised by VETASSESS for the purpose of awarding points for qualifications under the General Skilled Migration
points test as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Doctoral degree

*Skilled Employment*
The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 40 hours
per fortnight which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of ****
(ANZSCO Code: *****)
1. From 11/2004 to 09/2010, ***designation***, ***Company name***, India
2. From 10/2010 to 10/2014, ***, ****, USA


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,
I do not have any payslip from my last (and only) employer. They do not provide any paper payslip, but it can be accessed on a system where no save as pdf functionality is available. Hence, I do not have any payslip.
As I was not really thinking about PR lately, I did not even attempt t print them and signed by supervisor. Now I am in Australia and doing PhD. 
I do have other documents like employment contract, release letter and job description though.

Do you think CO may ask for payslip in that case? What should I tell him?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ask your employer something called ' salary certificate' - an aggregated statement about yiur payments.. COs accept that


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

mainak said:


> ask your employer something called ' salary certificate' - an aggregated statement about yiur payments.. COs accept that


Thanks Mainak. I will try that. Btw, engineers Australia did not ask for my payslips. I wish CO do the same.

Another question, should I upload CDR (written for assessment with Engineers Australia, required item) in visa application?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

EA does not need all docs but DIBP will require a hell lot of info


----------



## amromalkawi (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Mainak,
Thank you a lot for this thread as it clearly shows detailed steps which is very useful for the ones who are going to lodge 189 visa... I am in the process of preparing documents before lodging 189 visa . I want to ask you if you have filled the 80 form as I am not sure if it is mandatory to fill this form...and if it is mandatory shall I list all the countries I have visited even for short vacation period ... Add to that I stayed in usa for 2 months ...do I have to add it also...what if I decided not to list any of these countries ..will DIAC be able to figure that I have spent sometime outside my country !!! Also did DIAC ask you to provide a document that proves your address in your country ?? ..thanj you a lot in advance.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

amromalkawi said:


> Hi Mainak,
> Thank you a lot for this thread as it clearly shows detailed steps which is very useful for the ones who are going to lodge 189 visa... I am in the process of preparing documents before lodging 189 visa . I want to ask you if you have filled the 80 form as I am not sure if it is mandatory to fill this form...and if it is mandatory shall I list all the countries I have visited even for short vacation period ... Add to that I stayed in usa for 2 months ...do I have to add it also...what if I decided not to list any of these countries ..will DIAC be able to figure that I have spent sometime outside my country !!! Also did DIAC ask you to provide a document that proves your address in your country ?? ..thanj you a lot in advance.


1. Form 80 is Not mandatory, do it only if CO asks for it
2. However, if you are filling it then you HAVE TO mention every single international trip - no escaping no shortcut


----------



## amromalkawi (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanx a lot Mainak for your reply ...one last question plz : in EOI I have listed all work experiences both relevant and non-relevant ...I know that when applying to 189 visa I should upload all docs of reference letter,pay slips, tax return for relevant work but what about non-relevant work :should I upload any document releated to non-relevant work ?? ...appreciate your reply


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

yes you should
dibp wants to know your full life


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Mainak,

How's your life in Sydney going.

Could you please share which suburb you are currently living. And how did you book initial accommodation.

Thanks
Remya


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> How's your life in Sydney going.
> 
> ...


I am currently living with my cousin who is here for quite a long... hence by God's grace I am not fighting the battle of 'initial accommodation'


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lucky you 

Wish you all the very best for new life in Sydney.

Thanks
Remya


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Lucky you
> 
> Wish you all the very best for new life in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Thanks..


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Lucky you
> 
> Wish you all the very best for new life in Sydney.
> 
> ...


I noticed 'Direct Grant' in your case. What is the criteria for direct grant? Who is eligible for one, and is it quicker than one that is not direct?
Do applicants have any say?


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

evangelist said:


> I noticed 'Direct Grant' in your case. What is the criteria for direct grant? Who is eligible for one, and is it quicker than one that is not direct?
> Do applicants have any say?


If we have front loaded all the required docs including PCC , medical while submitting Visa application, CO will issue a grant letter directly . ( Since it avoid waiting for submitting the requested docs and den waiting for CO process can be fast, dont make any big difference.. )


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I submitted my visa application on 27th January, however my CO isn't allotted yet. Going by posts here, i see CO allottment gap from 2 days to few months. Its more than 5 weeks. Is this taking longer than usual because of many tourists are lining up Aus shores for cricket world cup. (Just a speculation).

Kindly advise what should one do in my case. On immiAccount it says 'Processing, Please wait for department to contact you.'

Regards,


----------



## dermotw67 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi,

Just wondering can anyone help me out.
I have a 3 yr degree in Systems and Networking which I got in June 2013 although I finished college and started working in April of that same year. I have being working with a company as an IT administrator since then.
Do ACS assess me on my degree obtained or my work experience? Is 2 yrs work experience enough to pass?
Can I apply in April this year or do I have to wait until June? Only a couple of months in the difference but I'm mad to getting this thing moving 
I have done my IELTs test and obtained an overall band of 8.
I am 29 yrs old as well.
What are the chances of me passing an ACS and obtaining a skilled visa for Australia?

I would appreciate any help or advice someone can give me


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

kochtobbom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I submitted my visa application on 27th January, however my CO isn't allotted yet. Going by posts here, i see CO allottment gap from 2 days to few months. Its more than 5 weeks. Is this taking longer than usual because of many tourists are lining up Aus shores for cricket world cup. (Just a speculation).
> 
> ...


You shud post your ques in some other relevant thread..
Btw...wait for atleast 2 month to get CO

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

dermotw67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering can anyone help me out.
> I have a 3 yr degree in Systems and Networking which I got in June 2013 although I finished college and started working in April of that same year. I have being working with a company as an IT administrator since then.
> ...


ACS will access both of the things you stated.
Your degree which is not of 4 years,will bd considered as ICT Minor and hence, 4 years will be deducted ideally which you dont have currently.

Btw, did you get 8 in each module of ielts? 
If so, consider 20 points.

Do take second opinion too about your degree and exp.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## dermotw67 (Mar 5, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> ACS will access both of the things you stated.
> Your degree which is not of 4 years,will bd considered as ICT Minor and hence, 4 years will be deducted ideally which you dont have currently.
> 
> Btw, did you get 8 in each module of ielts?
> ...


Would my 3 yr degree not qualify as a ICT Major when Systems and Network Engineer is on the SOL list and I have over 33% ICT content for a 3 year course?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

dermotw67 said:


> Would my 3 yr degree not qualify as a ICT Major when Systems and Network Engineer is on the SOL list and I have over 33% ICT content for a 3 year course?


Lets take second opinion too.
As far as i know or can recall, it should be more than 60%.
Moreover, they will consider it for ICT Minor but definitely not RPL.

Though...again...lets wait for another reply

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## jollyjoe (Mar 7, 2015)

Very informative thoroughly.
Lovely wonderful Job Mainak!
Keep up the great work....


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Lets take second opinion too.
> As far as i know or can recall, it should be more than 60%.
> Moreover, they will consider it for ICT Minor but definitely not RPL.
> 
> ...


65 percent content needs to be of ict for ict major degree


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi mainak,

I took help of your thread last year to prepare ACS documentation. Hoping that the images of the folders/files required for next round still exist, I revised it but unfortunately it appears that those images do not exist anymore. 

would you mind sharing it ? please pm your email id . I will send you test email. 

Thanks, Atul



mainak said:


> “The step” where f
> 
> Again, some document can surely be uploaded into other categories but this is what I did. I believe this shall give a true complete picture.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> Hi mainak,
> 
> I took help of your thread last year to prepare ACS documentation. Hoping that the images of the folders/files required for next round still exist, I revised it but unfortunately it appears that those images do not exist anymore.
> 
> ...


Check page 55 of this thread, ToyTowner has updated two pdf files with screen shots of original post by Mainak.


----------



## dermotw67 (Mar 5, 2015)

Would anyone be able to tell me if this is over 65% content for a ICT major.

Semester 1
Introduction to Digital Media Design
Introduction to Programming 1 using C#
Mathematics 1
Game Culture and Appreciation
Computer Systems and Networking 1
Personal Development

Semester 2
Introduction to Programming 2 using C#
Introduction to Database Management
Computer Systems and Networking 2
Introduction to Web Design
Mathematics 2
Game Design and Programming

Semester 3
Mathematics 3
Networking Fundamentals
Signals and Systems in Telecommunications
Operating System Fundamentals
Computer Systems and Hardware 1
Database Development 1

Semester 4
Telecommunications Systems Structures
Routing Protocol and Concepts
Database Development 2
Managing and Maintaining a Server Network Infrastructure
Mathematics 4
Computer Systems and Hardware 2

Semester 5
LAN Switching and Wireless
Database Administration
Voice over IP Technologies
Professional Development
Directory Service Configuration

Semester 6
Accessing the WAN
Directory Service Maintenance and Troubleshooting
Unified Communications Infrastructure
Group Project - creation of an isolated virtual network environment, which will simulate a simple home user machine and a small business.


----------



## dermotw67 (Mar 5, 2015)

1 year Work Experience - 2009
Systems and Network degree - 2010-2013
1 year Work Experience - 2014

Do I satisfy the Skill Level Requirement Met Date? I know I won't be considered for any Skilled Employment points but I don't think I will need these because I think I've gathered enough points from other areas like education, age and IELTs test


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Check page 55 of this thread, ToyTowner has updated two pdf files with screen shots of original post by Mainak.


Thank


----------



## anandumesh (Mar 7, 2015)

Please ignore the below, saw page 55.

Many thanks for a detailed write-up

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Manik,

In the Invitation and Visa application process with document list" post, somehow I cannot find the attached images. Is this something that you have removed? Any possibility of sharing them?

Many thanks in advance and yes the write-up is excellent & helpful to newbies like me.


----------



## push84 (Feb 2, 2015)

mainak said:


> This is the simplest step in the whole PR process. Root cause is nothing to add as an attachment! I filed promptly as soon as I received the ACS assessment.
> The only check to do here is to be sure not to over-claim points. This in turn says to correctly interpret ACS result and to omit the years ACS found not relevant.
> 
> However, at first submission, I only selected 189. Then I came to know that Victoria still has spaces left for 261311 nomination. Hence I applied for that also and
> ...


Hi 
Thanks for the all your help in this forum.
I have applied for VT state sponsorship and they asked me to send the commitment letter, you had mentioned above that you also applied earlier for VT state sponsorship, so could you please share with me the commitment letter format. For your information my profession also 261311 analyst programmer.


----------



## push84 (Feb 2, 2015)

mainak said:


> This is the simplest step in the whole PR process. Root cause is nothing to add as an attachment! I filed promptly as soon as I received the ACS assessment.
> The only check to do here is to be sure not to over-claim points. This in turn says to correctly interpret ACS result and to omit the years ACS found not relevant.
> 
> However, at first submission, I only selected 189. Then I came to know that Victoria still has spaces left for 261311 nomination. Hence I applied for that also and
> ...


Hi Mainak,
Thanks for all your posts which lists the actions in bullet points.

In the above post you had mentioned that you previously applied for VT SS, I also applied for VT SS and they asked me to submit the commitment letter. For your information i also got acs assessment on 261311, so could you please share with me your VT commitment letter format if you had one.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Guys

Just a small clarification. While uploading employment docs for one of the company I made a combined Pdf containing appointment letter, salary increment letter, payslips and form 16 (to save on no. of files limit) and uploaded under sub category Others, under Evidence of Employment - overseas. I mentioned the detail of documents available in file in the description field. 

Is this Ok or should I upload under specific sub categories only as seperate Pdfs.

Thanks..


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys Just a small clarification. While uploading employment docs for one of the company I made a combined Pdf containing appointment letter, salary increment letter, payslips and form 16 (to save on no. of files limit) and uploaded under sub category Others, under Evidence of Employment - overseas. I mentioned the detail of documents available in file in the description field. Is this Ok or should I upload under specific sub categories only as seperate Pdfs. Thanks..


It is fine.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for visa 189 now. COuld you please answer the below question:


1} On page 13 of the application we have a question about Employment in nominated occupation. I have attached an image

Could you let me know what to select for the question " Duration of the overseas employment"

Acs has informed me that I can consider occupation from September 2014 as the relevant occupation. But this particular question does not specify if it is RELEVANT occupation or all occupation (even though the YES or NO question immediately above it specifies that it is asking for relevant occupation) I am presuming this question is asking for RELEVANT occupation and answering at as less than 3 years is this correct ?

2} There is a scheduled outage of the immiaccount website. I am not sure if it is from tonight - That 12 am Sunday or 12 am Monday ?

In skill select/ or immi website homepage it shows 12 midnight Sunday - which I presume meant tonight.

But when I logged into immiaccount it showed Monday 12 am.

I am confused - could you confirm if you know ?

Thank you


----------



## gdsrinivasan (Mar 15, 2015)

Friends,
Just getting started here and this is an awesome post. Thanks to Mainak and all the members for give us a helping hand.

I have 7 years of IT experience in Indian IT industry.

Have couple of questions:
Do I need to submit all the payslips entirely for my 7 years for ACS assessments.?

Moreover, I was deputed at abroad location for a period of 3+ years. Indian salary was not credited and it was added up as a part of my onsite salary. Hence I have my salary pay slips only for onsite salary. Is it good to submit these payslips.?


My apologies if this is a repeated question here. 

Kindly suggest,
Thanks.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

gdsrinivasan said:


> Friends,
> Just getting started here and this is an awesome post. Thanks to Mainak and all the members for give us a helping hand.
> 
> I have 7 years of IT experience in Indian IT industry.
> ...


No you do not need to submit all salary slips. At least one per 6 months shall do good. And in terms of payslip and location - there is no relation. Does not matter where you earned. If you can show you earned what (payslip) and how (bank statement) - all shall be good.


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello,

After reading all these posts I came to conclusion that ACS wont consider my first 2 years of experience due to irrelevant skills in my first job and I ended up in 5 to 8 years of category. from which I can loose 5 important points. As I already given IELTS for my Canada PR try last year, I dont want to give IELTS again. I got overall score of 6.5 which gives me 0 point as english language points. 

Not I end up with 55 points. (30 pt for age, 10 pt for employment, 15 pt for education, 0 pt for english)

Now only hope I can see to increase my IELTS score by giving the re exam which I want to avoid. 

So I can see that there are 5 points for Nomination by state or territory government. which is visa subclass 190. 

So,

1. If I am correct then and I apply for subclass 190 then can I get this 5 points So I can eligible for the process?

2. What is the difference between 189 and 190?

3. There are same chances / No of Occupation Ceilings for 189 and 190

Thanks
Benet


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Benet,

1. If your occupation is on CSOL, then yes, you can. Check which state is sponsoring your occupation and whether nominations are open. Use http://anzscosearch.com/ to find out more. This site will also help you understand about any special eligibility requirements from the sponsoring state.

2. With 190, you have to live and work in the sponsoring state for first two years. Except for this difference, they both are same.

3. If invited by the sponsoring state on 190, then processing of 190 visa is a bit faster than 189. The cost of this visa might be a bit lesser too, but not by any significant amount. Maybe it is the same. You need to find out from the visa fees estimator on immi website. Ceilings apply only for 189, and not for 190. However, mostly for ICT occupations, it is difficult (or a long wait) to get state sponsorship.

Hope that you are aware that instead of IELTS, you can try your luck at PTE as well. Search these forums to find out more about PTE exams.


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Benet,
> 
> 1. If your occupation is on CSOL, then yes, you can. Check which state is sponsoring your occupation and whether nominations are open. Use http://anzscosearch.com/ to find out more. This site will also help you understand about any special eligibility requirements from the sponsoring state.
> 
> ...


Wow that's clear most of my queries. 

Thanks a ton KeeDa.

One more question here.. PTE is easier than IELTS?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

benetfernandes said:


> Wow that's clear most of my queries.
> 
> Thanks a ton KeeDa.
> 
> One more question here.. PTE is easier than IELTS?


I have no idea about it. I did the IELTS and nothing else. But, if you search these forums, you should find quite a few threads about PTE.


----------



## kishansudeep (Mar 22, 2015)

*Job after PR*

Mainak,

Can you please share some information on what after getting a PR granted?
How to search for jobs in Australia being overseas?
What is the job market scenario for Software Engineers say Java developers
What king of salary range can be expected for 7-8yr experienced professional
How long does it take to find a job

Your guidance will help many more on this regard


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kishansudeep said:


> Mainak,
> 
> Can you please share some information on what after getting a PR granted?
> How to search for jobs in Australia being overseas?
> ...


There are already lot of threads on this... just search within the forum - all these points are constantly being discussed there


----------



## manishkatti (Mar 6, 2015)

Thx mainak, you covered every aspect here with lots of information.


----------



## rsukhera (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you very much for providing such a elaborated information. Can you please guide for preparation of ACS Project Report. I am looking for Analyst Programmer.


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

benetfernandes said:


> Wow that's clear most of my queries.
> 
> Thanks a ton KeeDa.
> 
> One more question here.. PTE is easier than IELTS?


Yes, lots of people say PTE is easier, I just gave PTE and got a perfect 90 through, so no reason to research IELTS. There are rumours Aus immi is considering excl PTE, reason enough to guess what the street thinks about PTE.


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys need quick help, i am submitting EOI, have couple of queries, please reply urgently:
1- I need to mention only graduation and post graduation in education history section as that only i got it evaluated from ACS?
2-What is Credentialled community language. 
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Do i have to select No for this as i have no clue related to this?
3-Also i have to select No for Australian study requirement as i have done in Australia, its little confusing to me? 
4-As ACS deducted mine 3 yrs of exp(Out of 4 yrs in first compnay), so i should split the 2 under skilled and non skilled while submitting EOI.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello all,

I have a question as I apply post receiving an invite -

I'm planning to combine PDF's together in a logical fashion. Does that make sense? For e.g., for ID - Adding up new passport, Old passport, driving license, etc., for Education -adding up all final degree certificates in 1 file.

Will this type of combining cause any issues as long as the 5MB size is adhered to?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ambyboy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question as I apply post receiving an invite -
> 
> ...


This indeed is more concise way of putting it. Go ahead with this approach. If you can, also add a cover index page with clickable titles named accordingly.


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> This indeed is more concise way of putting it. Go ahead with this approach. If you can, also add a cover index page with clickable titles named accordingly.


Good Idea!! Thanks


----------



## jollyjoe (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi,

Hope you're fantastic!
I'm planning to apply for 189 and I've total 3 years of experience as a software engineer & don't want to claim points for the experience.

I've have worked from July 2008 to Aug 2009 for company A & from Jan 2013 to Jan 2014 worked for company B & from Feb 2014 till date I'm working for company C.

I've all the documents like payslip, joining/increment letter, bank statement, IT returns etc. for the current company but for the previous two companies I don't have bank statement (as my old account is closed) & IT returns but I've the rest of the documents.

My concern is for my previous experience (company A & B), will ACS or DIBP require bank statement and IT return docs for the period 2008 to 2009 and from 2013 to 2014?



Many thanks,
Jollyjoe


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Bank statements are a must to prove that it was a full time and paid employment. You will also require reference letters/ declarations from those companies stating your roles and responsibilities.

Even if you don't want to claim points, you will need these to be certified as skilled in your occupation.

Bank statements can be requested for, and bank should give you those even if the account is closed. All you need is the account number and PAN.

FY 2009 onwards IT paid certificate - 26AS can be downloaded from income tax india website http://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/


----------



## jollyjoe (Mar 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Bank statements are a must to prove that it was a full time and paid employment. You will also require reference letters/ declarations from those companies stating your roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Even if you don't want to claim points, you will need these to be certified as skilled in your occupation.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for the quick response, much appreciated.
I've checked the site and not sure which form is it?
Can you please help with which form do I need to submit; is it ITR 1 or ITR V?

Thanks again


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

jollyjoe said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the quick response, much appreciated.
> I've checked the site and not sure which form is it?
> Can you please help with which form do I need to submit; is it ITR 1 or ITR V?
> ...


In principle, you need to prove 2 things to DIBP

1. You earned money
2. You paid tax

For 1 - what better than Payslip? however, that can be faked - hence DIBP wants bank statements to see that you actually got the amount

For 2 - varies from country to country - for india, people have used Form 16 / ITR-1 / ITR-1 acknowledgement etc things - what you will use that is upto you

Hope this clarifies


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jollyjoe said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the quick response, much appreciated.
> I've checked the site and not sure which form is it?
> Can you please help with which form do I need to submit; is it ITR 1 or ITR V?
> ...


Create a login using your PAN.
Login and there is a menu item for "View/ Download Form 26AS".
There is nothing to submit. We were discussing getting (downloading) some documentation for your IT from the past.


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, its a really useful forum. As i am just going to start filling my visa application as got the invite yesterday, few initial start up questions.
-What is the process for medicals, do we need to take printout of anything from immi account while going for medical and when i can get the list of panels?
- Do we have to give last 12 months of recent payslips other then 1 payslip that i will attach for each past company.
-we need to give the current balance in bank account and also do we need to give any bank statements and if yes for how many months? I am in singapore for last 5 yrs, so how many months bank statement is required and also its fine if give last 5 yrs of tax assesment?


----------



## Angela_ (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow! I wish there was something this detailed on making the move to Singapore!


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

vmahajan25 said:


> Hi Guys, its a really useful forum. As i am just going to start filling my visa application as got the invite yesterday, few initial start up questions. -What is the process for medicals, do we need to take printout of anything from immi account while going for medical and when i can get the list of panels? - Do we have to give last 12 months of recent payslips other then 1 payslip that i will attach for each past company. -we need to give the current balance in bank account and also do we need to give any bank statements and if yes for how many months? I am in singapore for last 5 yrs, so how many months bank statement is required and also its fine if give last 5 yrs of tax assesment?


I suggest you should take some efforts of reading the initial few pages of Mainaks superb post, it has all the answers, rather than just asking these questions again.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Its for you Mainak,

Thanks for your wonderful compilation. Here is my Journey too...

Folks,

whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.

Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity. 

I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!! 

Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.

But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ... 

I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well  

Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.

All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

That's some motivating one.. 

Enjoy your time...


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Its for you Mainak,
> 
> Thanks for your wonderful compilation. Here is my Journey too...
> 
> ...


Congrats mate..have a great life in Oz.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Its for you Mainak,
> 
> Thanks for your wonderful compilation. Here is my Journey too...
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## imrixkhan (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Senior members,

Need your advise.

I have completed B.com in 2003 after that I started working currently I have total 11.6 years experience in IT industry, while working I have completed few Microsoft certification like MCP/MCSA/MCSE/MCTS/MCDBA, as per ACS Vendor certifications MCTS I completed in 2010 accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level.

Recently I completed M.Sc (IT) in 2014, but if I send M.Sc for assessment I will lose all the points for experience because ACS will consider Post Master degree experience.

My queries are:

1. I have B.Com degree which is not related to my current role and experience, can you please advise ACS will consider or not consider B.com degree against ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer skill assessment.
If ACS advises to go through RPL route if RPL deduct 6 years from my 11.6 years total experience, I will end up with 5.5 years experience to claim for experience points.

In this scenario can I get 15 Points for Degree and 10 points for remaining 5.5 years experience?

2. If ACS considers my MCTS which I completed in 2010 as per ACS vendor certification accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level, will I by getting 10 points for MCTS as its comparable AQF Diploma level? Can I claim 10 points for experience Post MCTS from 2010 to 2015 I have 5 years experience or it will be deducted ACS/RPL?



Currently I am 32 years 3 months, I want to apply soon so that I don’t lose my age points, also preparing for PTE targeting to score above 79 in each module to get 20 points.


Please advise me best approach to move ahead with Australia PR.



Thanks in Advance.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

wow, thanks for the write up Mainak! really appreciate you sharing with such details.. am following this posts..


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I am gathering documents for Acs assessment. I have worked with are 5 companies. 

Company #1, 2 & 4 are giving me reference letter on company's letterhead, however, it will be signed by my Reporting manager and NOT from HR. Is this OK? 

Company # 3 - I am not going to assess this experience as it was not relevant and also i wont be getting any reference from this company. Hope this should be OK. 

Company #5 - My reporting manager is ready to give SD.

Thanks


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys, I am gathering documents for Acs assessment. I have worked with are 5 companies. Company #1, 2 & 4 are giving me reference letter on company's letterhead, however, it will be signed by my Reporting manager and NOT from HR. Is this OK? Company # 3 - I am not going to assess this experience as it was not relevant and also i wont be getting any reference from this company. Hope this should be OK. Company #5 - My reporting manager is ready to give SD. Thanks


All looks fine, make sure you get company seal as well. And don't forget to mention full time employment in each of letters and SD.


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> That's some motivating one..
> 
> Enjoy your time...


Hi Mainak

I have 8 years of IT experience. If ACS will cut down the 2 Years then I am still in 5 to 8 years bracket for skilled employment experience. 

I am now 29 years and 6 months old. 

I have done bachelor degree of IT from Mumbai University. 

I have unsuccessfully tried for Canada last year and got 6.5 in IETLS (0 point here). and I am avoiding to give it once again.

So from above calculation I would end up with 55 points. I am thinking to apply for 190. 

I fall under ICT business Analyst (261111) or Systems Analyst	(261112) as I have experience in BI technology. 

My question is what are the chances of visa 190 with 55 points in coming FY (2015-16)?

It is possible to get grant with 55 points.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

You will never get an invitation in 55 points. 60 min to be eligible to apply. Regarding time, nobody can predict but it's around 3-6 months in waiting


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

*assessment requirement*

Hi,
I have a big confusion on the fact that what all documents require notary stamps for assessment through ACS?

About me - I am a software developer, 5+ years of experience from same company.

What all I have - I have got following documents notary attested.
1) Passport
2) 10th and 12th mark sheet
3) Btech - all semester DMC's and degree

Confusion -
Do I need to get notary stamps for below documents as well?
1) Pay Slips
2) Promotion letters
3) Bank Statements 
4) Resume
5) ITR, Tax Return.

Waiting for reply, as i have already cleared PTE exam, don't want to wait more.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kanavsharma said:


> Hi,
> I have a big confusion on the fact that what all documents require notary stamps for assessment through ACS?
> 
> About me - I am a software developer, 5+ years of experience from same company.
> ...


Follow this rule:

- whatever you submit to ACS, must be notarized
- whatever you submit to DIBP, good to be notarized but color scan works perfectly


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for your helpful post. 

I am planning for 189. My first company is not ready to provide the roles and responsibility letter. In that company I was getting paychecks so they didn't generate my salary slips. Also the bank account I used to deposit my salary checks is now closed. 

So Now I dont have Roles responsibility letter and no salary slips. 

I have below documents. 
1. Form 16 provided by company
2. TAX file acknowledgement from IT department
3. Offer letter
4. Relieving letter
5. Statutory Declaration from Colleague (2 level above me)

So can ACS consider my experience without roles and responsibility letter and without payslips? 

Thanks
Benet


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

benetfernandes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your helpful post.
> 
> ...


Without roles & responsibilities letter - NO
Without payslip - Yes


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> Without roles & responsibilities letter - NO
> Without payslip - Yes


Hi Mainak,

My first company was very well known big MNC but HR is not ready to provide anything on company letterhead.

But I do have Statutory Declaration letter from Colleague who was 2 levels above me.

Will it work instead of Roles and responsibility letter?

Thanks
Benet


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

benetfernandes said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> My first company was very well known big MNC but HR is not ready to provide anything on company letterhead.
> 
> ...


yeah sure


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Its for you Mainak,
> 
> Thanks for your wonderful compilation. Here is my Journey too...
> 
> ...


Congrats !!
You are the first person i came across in this forum who had done PCC in the last. You did PCC after CO asked for it?


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thankless Post*

Indeed I owe a lot of thanks to you for putting the document uploads so elaborately.


----------



## ref_kartik (Jun 12, 2015)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Hi ,
Thanks for the info on this thread.
I am also filling for 189 without an agent.I have few concerns.I have been going in and out of various threads for the same 

Firstly, I want to understand the usage of the docs that you have attached in this post of yours.I have 6 yrs exp.Previous(5) & current(1).
With the previous firm I have offer letter ,experience letter 
With the current one I have offer letter & getting permanent letter.
Arent these enough ??
I want to understand the imp of The performa that you have attached .I men for which category of doc they come under ?
2) Secondly ,I want to know whats is this certify thing. If there are 20 doc to be attached in ACS portal,I need to get photocopy of all of them & get them notorised .Is It or anything else ?


----------



## amit_singhal (Mar 22, 2012)

Great job Mainak & thanks alot for your lovely guidance..


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

*Resume needed?*

Hi Mainak,

Did you upload your resume/CV along with the documents?
Any specific format? Can you please share your format for our benefit?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

resume is never required to dibp


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Benefits of 189 Visa?*

Can you please elaborate the benefits of 189 Visa? And how are they different than Citizenship benefits?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## naveenr (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi,

Do need to give statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart or only statutory will be enough.

also please tell me can we get the statutory from colleague with same profile or need to take from Manger only.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

naveenr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do need to give statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart or only statutory will be enough.
> 
> also please tell me can we get the statutory from colleague with same profile or need to take from Manger only.


With organisation preferred especially if the job titles (yours and the authors) do not clarify if the author was your senior. For instance, if he was TL1 and you were TL2, it does not really tell if TL1 was above TL2 in the org hierarchy. But, if the author's title was "Manager-Systems Engineering Department", and yours was "Systems Engineer", then I guess, you can do away with the org chart.

As for SD from colleague, refer this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html


----------



## Meenus (Jun 28, 2015)

Since September 2009. I am working in a reputed Software company in India. My Pay role designation as “IT Analyst”. My designation in Project Role is "Business System Analyst". 

On Mid Febuary 2015, I got a statutory declaration from a senior colleague, his designation is "Assistant Project Manager". At that time , I am unable to process ACS asssment. On March end he left the company and joined new company. 

Now Planning to do ACS Skill assesment. 

My query are follws:
1. Can I use same statutory declaration for acs skill assessment ?.
2. Did ACS deduct any experience, since Qualification is MCA (2006-2009), BACHELOR OF SCIENCE IN MATHS (2003-2006) ?.

*My age is 29 years.
*IELTS 7 overall.

*Please share your valuable feed back from your experience.*


----------



## Meenus (Jun 28, 2015)

*ACS Skill Assesment*



mainak said:


> resume is never required to dibp


Since September 2009. I am working in a reputed Software company in India. My Pay role designation as *“IT Analyst”*. *My designation in Project Role is "Business System Analyst". 
*

On Mid Febuary 2015, I got a statutory declaration from a senior colleague, his designation is "Assistant Project Manager". At that time , I am unable to process ACS asssment. On March end he (senior colleague) left the company and joined new company. 

Now Planning to do ACS Skill assesment. 

My query are follws:
1. *Can I use same statutory declaration for acs skill assessment ?.
2. Did ACS deduct any experience, since Qualification is MCA (2006-2009), BACHELOR OF SCIENCE IN MATHS (2003-2006) ?.
*

*My age is 29 years.
*IELTS 7 overall.

*Please share your valuable feed back from your experience.*:boxing:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Meenus said:


> Since September 2009. I am working in a reputed Software company in India. My Pay role designation as “IT Analyst”. My designation in Project Role is "Business System Analyst".
> 
> On Mid Febuary 2015, I got a statutory declaration from a senior colleague, his designation is "Assistant Project Manager". At that time , I am unable to process ACS asssment. On March end he left the company and joined new company.
> 
> ...


1. IMO: No. That would be giving wrong information (about your colleagues' contact details/ business card, and about his statements like "I am working with Meenus as a APM"). Better get a revised one. You can modify the current one (reword accordingly and provide his new contact details) and get it from him again.
*Edit:* I just realized that you are still working there and he is not. In this case, better get it from someone who is still working there. If you cannot, then use a new one from your previous APM for the period until Feb, and another one from the new APM for Feb till now.

2. Provide your Maths graduation and MCA to ACS. Your mathematics degree will not be assessed, and depending on how your MCA is assessed, you will end up with either 2 or 4 years of deduction.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

subscribed


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Manik
I am happy for you, you deserve all the success coming your way.

What documents did you to confirm or support financial declaration.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Teezee said:


> Manik
> I am happy for you, you deserve all the success coming your way.
> 
> What documents did you to confirm or support financial declaration.


That would be bank statements only...


----------



## saisaa (Jul 15, 2015)

OMG that is a plethora of information !!!! I was inclined towards getting an agent to get my work done , but now i Feel i could very well try it on my own !!!! Thanks a lot for consolidating and taking the effort to put all this info out here, it is so very useful to newbies like us ! Highly appreciate it !!!


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

mainak said:


> yeah sure


Hi Mainak !!

Kindly Providde List of DOCS required at the time of Visa Lodgement. As well as till date I have not received any Invite mail from SA State but in Application status its reflecting as approved. 
Should I move ahead for lodgement or wait for the mail.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Mainak !!
> 
> Kindly Providde List of DOCS required at the time of Visa Lodgement. As well as till date I have not received any Invite mail from SA State but in Application status its reflecting as approved.
> Should I move ahead for lodgement or wait for the mail.


list of docs was an image - which was main part of the thread - but that got deleted - look into pg 55 - one good samaritan KeeDa had an archive of the page which he shared there


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi,

Thanks for all the valuable information. 
I went through this thread and quite confused now. Please let me know the list of documents to be provided for ACS skill select assessment.

I have gone through this thread and found this is the list of documents to be provided for ACS. Could you please clarify my doubts.

1. BE Certificate 
2. BE Mark sheet (showing all years marks seperately) 
3. Ex employer:
- work exp letter --> Doubt: Does this work experience letter should contain roles and responsibilities. My ex exmployers given me relieving letter, experience letter only mentioning the period of employment and not roles and responsibilities. Could you please clarify.

4. Current Employer
- Employment letter from HR --> Does this mean offer letter??. Please clarify.
- Statutory declaration from a senior colleague --> I have worked on development, Automation testing, Manual testing under different managers. Do I need to get all of their signatures. Could you please clarify??

- Payslips: I have been working in the same company for 7.6 years. Do I need to provide all the payslips or one per quarter or 6 months. Could you please clarify?? 

Please let me know if these documents are sufficient or if I need to provide any more documents.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## puneet hora (Jun 13, 2015)

I am waiting for my skill assessment from vetassess and from your post I learned to keep patience.thanks a ton.


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information.
> I went through this thread and quite confused now. Please let me know the list of documents to be provided for ACS skill select assessment.
> ...



Hi Rohit,

See answers below,

3. Ex employer:
- work exp letter --> Doubt: Does this work experience letter should contain roles and responsibilities. My ex exmployers given me relieving letter, experience letter only mentioning the period of employment and not roles and responsibilities. Could you please clarify.

Answer :
Yes this letter should contain roles and responsibilities as per your work experience. Keep minimum 7 to 10 points in roles and responsiblities letter. Experience and relieving letter wont work here. 
Ask your previous company HR to provide this letter on company letterhed. I have managed to get 3 out of my 4 previous employer. 

4. Current Employer
- Employment letter from HR --> Does this mean offer letter??. Please clarify.
- Statutory declaration from a senior colleague --> I have worked on development, Automation testing, Manual testing under different managers. Do I need to get all of their signatures. Could you please clarify??

Answer :
Even you can ask your current company HR for roles and responsiblities letter. HR may ask your reporting head permission to issue this letter. If you dont want to know your reporting head that you are trying for PR then you can get statutory declaration from a senior colleague. 
statutory declaration should be from someone who is 2 level above you. You need to get only one signature from one manager. For format and other details see Mainak's first post. (page no 1 and 3 of this forum post)


- Payslips: I have been working in the same company for 7.6 years. Do I need to provide all the payslips or one per quarter or 6 months. Could you please clarify?? 

Answer : If you are manage to get all payslips then its fine but 1 payslip per quarter will suffice.



Please let me know if these documents are sufficient or if I need to provide any more documents.
Answer : Yes I guess almost you covered all documents. See Mainak's post for this. He has given screenshots of documents. 

Thanks
Benet


----------



## Sharad_wanderlust (Jul 14, 2015)

benetfernandes said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> See answers below,
> 
> ...


Hello,

First of all kudos to the writer of this thread, it's indeed a plethora of great information !!

I have a problem regarding my graduartion transcript and would appreciate if you could answer my query:-

1) My university did not provide one single consolidated document where all 8 Semester subjectwise marks are mentioned. I have 8 seperate marksheets per semeseter. However if I club all 8 marksheets in one single doc, the size of the doc will go way beyond 3 MB which is max size as prescribed by ACS. In this case what should I do?


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

Sharad_wanderlust said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all kudos to the writer of this thread, it's indeed a plethora of great information !!
> 
> ...



Hi

There are many online tools available which compress the pdf. 
else while scanning the document select less dpi i.e. 150 or so. 

Thanks
Benet


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thanks very much Benet for detailed information.

I have one more question.I have contacted my HR to provide roles and responsiblities on company letter head. He asked me to send the word template, project I have worked and also my reporting manager at that time.

Actually I dont have good relation with that manager when I was leaving the company more than 7 years before. I am getting scared now if I provide that manager name he/she may give bad feedback (or responsiblities not correct) about me then what happens?? or do I need to go for statutory declaration??. Could you please let me know.

Does the companies maintain reporting managers names even after 7 years. I am not sure whether that manager is present in the company or not. Please let me know.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



benetfernandes said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> See answers below,
> 
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thanks very much Benet for detailed information.

I have one more question.I have contacted my previous company HR to provide roles and responsibilities on company letter head. He asked me to send the word template, project I have worked and also my reporting manager at that time.

Actually I dont have good relation with that manager when I was leaving the company more than 7 years before. I am getting scared now if I provide that manager name he/she may give bad feedback (or responsibilities not correct) about me then what happens?? or do I need to go for statutory declaration??. Could you please let me know.

Does the companies maintain reporting managers names even after 7 years. I am not sure whether that manager is present in the company or not. Please let me know.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

rohit5 said:


> Thanks very much Benet for detailed information.
> 
> I have one more question.I have contacted my HR to provide roles and responsiblities on company letter head. He asked me to send the word template, project I have worked and also my reporting manager at that time.
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,

If the company follows proper HR process they should give letter to you. Mentioned only roles and responsibilities you did in your company, Manager should give approval. If he dont then why cant you have a one try else statutory declaration option is available. 

Thanks
Benet


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi 

I am in process to apply subclass 189/190.

I am married and I want to get same visa for my wife. She has completed her M Pharm and I am from IT background.

What is the procedure for her?
Do I need to get first my visa or we can work on simultaneously?
Is there any other process if I will be primary applicant for her?

Thanks
Benet


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thanks Benet.



benetfernandes said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> If the company follows proper HR process they should give letter to you. Mentioned only roles and responsibilities you did in your company, Manager should give approval. If he dont then why cant you have a one try else statutory declaration option is available.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi,

Today I have contacted from current company HR and asked for Roles and responsibilities letter. He asked why it is required??. I told lie saying I have attended the job interview and they were asking R&R letter. Immediately my HR responded that they wont provide such letter. They provide only relieving letter to the employees who put resignation. Please let me know if the only option available for me is SD from senior person. 

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I have contacted from current company HR and asked for Roles and responsibilities letter. He asked why it is required??. I told lie saying I have attended the job interview and they were asking R&R letter. Immediately my HR responded that they wont provide such letter. They provide only relieving letter to the employees who put resignation. Please let me know if the only option available for me is SD from senior person.
> 
> ...


You should disclose such reasons, tell them you're doing some online studies from outside university which requires reference from a colleague or HR.

Also reach your senior to provide you such letter and let him connect to different HR.


----------



## Sharad_wanderlust (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

I want to know whether I can update my EOI application at later stages. For e.g. I update my IELTS score later on?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Sharad_wanderlust said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to know whether I can update my EOI application at later stages. For e.g. I update my IELTS score later on?


Before invitation u can update


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi Rohitzone,

First I went to one HR and told him the real reason that I am applying for PR and I require R&R letter. He told we wont provide such letter to anyone and told to contact BP HR. When I contacted him I told that "I have attended job interview and they want R&R letter". He also told that they wont provide such letter. Only for candidates who put resignation they give relieving letter. Please let me know what do I need to do next.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



rohitszone said:


> You should disclose such reasons, tell them you're doing some online studies from outside university which requires reference from a colleague or HR.
> 
> Also reach your senior to provide you such letter and let him connect to different HR.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Hi Rohitzone, First I went to one HR and told him the real reason that I am applying for PR and I require R&R letter. He told we wont provide such letter to anyone and told to contact BP HR. When I contacted him I told that "I have attended job interview and they want R&R letter". He also told that they wont provide such letter. Only for candidates who put resignation they give relieving letter. Please let me know what do I need to do next. Thanks and Regards, Rohit


Get a statuary declaration from your manager.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Hi Rohitzone,
> 
> First I went to one HR and told him the real reason that I am applying for PR and I require R&R letter. He told we wont provide such letter to anyone and told to contact BP HR. When I contacted him I told that "I have attended job interview and they want R&R letter". He also told that they wont provide such letter. Only for candidates who put resignation they give relieving letter. Please let me know what do I need to do next.
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,

Nothing to worry, most of the Indian companies will not provide R&R letter as its against company norms....

It is very simple, Use statutory declaration (fill it with Roles & Responsibilities )get it signed from your senior colleague / supervisor/ manager / team lead/ or any known person (must have your company email id)

Then get it notarized from a notary public/Advocate.

That's it your Roles & Responsibilities is ready

Cheers....


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you very much Sivakumar.

Regards,
Rohit



sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Nothing to worry, most of the Indian companies will not provide R&R letter as its against company norms....
> 
> ...


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Rohit, Nothing to worry, most of the Indian companies will not provide R&R letter as its against company norms.... It is very simple, Use statutory declaration (fill it with Roles & Responsibilities )get it signed from your senior colleague / supervisor/ manager / team lead/ or any known person (must have your company email id) Then get it notarized from a notary public/Advocate. That's it your Roles & Responsibilities is ready Cheers....


Hi Rohit, even the person signing your letter for your past companies need not have the company mail i.d. The condition is he should have joined before you in the company and resigned after you left.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Hi jpjkp,

It was given ACS did not deducted 4 years of experience.
Please let me know if all your experience submitted to ACS
is after completing your ME or before ME??.

I am in the same situation as yours. I completed my
BTech in 2003 in electronics and Communication and 
MSc Computer science in 2011. 

Members please let me know if ACS is going to deduct 4 years
of my experience??

Also I have 11 months Australia experience. If I have 12 months
australia experience I will get 5 points but I have only 11 months.

Is this experience not going to get counted under overseas experience
also?? Am I not getting any points either under australia experience
or overseas experience for these 11 months?? Could you please let me know.

Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



jpjkp said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Thank you very much for all the checkpoints and suggestions provided by you.
> Mostly with the help of your thread, I had made up my mind to apply on my own. And-
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thank you very much Padmakarrao.



padmakarrao said:


> Hi Rohit, even the person signing your letter for your past companies need not have the company mail i.d. The condition is he should have joined before you in the company and resigned after you left.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I have contacted from current company HR and asked for Roles and responsibilities letter. He asked why it is required??. I told lie saying I have attended the job interview and they were asking R&R letter. Immediately my HR responded that they wont provide such letter. They provide only relieving letter to the employees who put resignation. Please let me know if the only option available for me is SD from senior person.
> 
> ...


Strange.. If you could ask it for a job interview you could ask for immigration as well.
They are more supportive in later scenario because you may want to explore new things and want to grow in a certain place but asking it for a Job is definitely going to be rejected by anybody.


----------



## holuphisayor (Jun 21, 2015)

hi, 
i'm a new member from nigeria. I have b.tach mathematics and post graduate diploma in GIS. I have worked for more than two years as a surveyor and i'm currently a registered surveyor. would like to know if my qualifications would be assessed as suitable for assessment as a surveyor before i proceed. Thanks


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

*Color Xerox for ACS*

Hello,

I already made my documents in black and white xerox copy and got it attested by the Notary. Now, flipping through the multiple forums, I'm confused whether should I take color xerox rather than black and white ?

Can somebody through some light on my confusion ?

Thanks in advance,

Joby Joseph


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Black and white copies with attestations are perfectly OK.

I submitted all documents in B&W.

but remember to color scan these attested copies and submit.



jjoby said:


> Hello,
> 
> I already made my documents in black and white xerox copy and got it attested by the Notary. Now, flipping through the multiple forums, I'm confused whether should I take color xerox rather than black and white ?
> 
> ...


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

*Notary seal and stamp*

Hello Suku,

Thanks allot for your prompt response, it is indeed a great relief for me.

I'll be great-full, if you can also help me with another confusion on my already made documents.

I have received the Notary seal and signature in Blue color in all of my documents, but I came to know that, many are using Red seal and signature along with red Notary stamp, is that mandatory ?

Thanks in advance,

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Hello Suku,
> 
> Thanks allot for your prompt response, it is indeed a great relief for me.
> 
> ...


Mine are blue round seal, blue stamp, blue signature. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

holuphisayor said:


> hi,
> i'm a new member from nigeria. I have b.tach mathematics and post graduate diploma in GIS. I have worked for more than two years as a surveyor and i'm currently a registered surveyor. would like to know if my qualifications would be assessed as suitable for assessment as a surveyor before i proceed. Thanks



Please contact Vetassess and if possible try out ADVISORY SERVICE from them before applying....


----------



## yesvee (Aug 5, 2015)

hi,

This is Srividya..I am from hyderabad india and I am also applying for Analyst Programmer - skill 261311.

I am a BSc Maths physcis Electronics graduate with 2 yrs of diploma in NIIT and a Microsoft certified solution developer in 1992, and I have an experience of 15yrs in programming in oracle ..Could you help me out with information on vendor certifications like MCSD ..I have a MCSD certification of 1992.. IS this a valid certification... CAn u suggest me who can guide me...

Srividya


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you for your prompt response.

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

*Employment Letter from current Company*

Hello,

I made the following documents ready for the ACS:
Educational:
1. BCA (Degree Certificates, individual and consolidated mark sheets)
2. MSc (Degree Certificates, individual and consolidated mark sheets)
Work Exp:
1. Previous employer (Experience Letter)
2. Current Employer (Statutory declaration by a senior colleague)

I'd really appreciate, if you could help me to come out of the following confusion:

I have read that, few folks have the Employment letter also from the current company. Is that really mandatory ? If it's mandatory, is there any alternative for that ? like offer letter/appoint letter etc..


----------



## salman.khosa (Aug 5, 2015)

*EOI Invite awaited*

Dear All,

I have applied with below details since March 2015 in ICT Business Analyst category under 189 through Agent but didnt get any invite so far. Any experienced people might comment on possibilities?

EOI Submitted March 11th, 2015
D.O.B June 6th 1983
ACS Skill Assessment employement after December 2009 till Feb 2015 ICT Business Analysts 261111 March 9th, 2015
IELTS Listening 7.0 Reading 7.0 Written 7.5 Speaking 8.5 Test Date Feburary 7th, 2015

Regards,

Suleman


----------



## salman.khosa (Aug 5, 2015)

Dear All,

I have applied with below details since March 2015 in ICT Business Analyst category under 189 through Agent but didnt get any invite so far. Any experienced people might comment on possibilities?

EOI Submitted March 11th, 2015
D.O.B June 6th 1983
ACS Skill Assessment employement after December 2009 till Feb 2015 ICT Business Analysts 261111 March 9th, 2015
IELTS Listening 7.0 Reading 7.0 Written 7.5 Speaking 8.5 Test Date Feburary 7th, 2015

Regards,

Suleman


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

yesvee said:


> hi,
> 
> This is Srividya..I am from hyderabad india and I am also applying for Analyst Programmer - skill 261311.
> 
> ...


Srividya- 
1. MSCD is a valid certification as per ACS skills assessment guideline. 
2. Your NIIT 2 year diploma will also help in getting your ACS assessment.

In worst case they will deduct 6 yrs from your work experience towards ACS assessment which leaves you with 9 yrs offshore experience- which will give you 15 points for work experience.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

salman.khosa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied with below details since March 2015 in ICT Business Analyst category under 189 through Agent but didnt get any invite so far. Any experienced people might comment on possibilities?
> 
> ...


what was your points break-up at the time of EOI submission? BA/SA was tough towards end of last year especially for 60 pointers. 
You should be getting an invite in the coming months.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> 1. Previous employer (Experience Letter)
> 2. Current Employer (Statutory declaration by a senior colleague)


Does #1 state your skills, roles and responsibilities to prove that you worked in the nominated occupation?
#2: Is fine, but they might ask for first and current salary slip from this employer. So, better provide that too.


----------



## salman.khosa (Aug 5, 2015)

evangelist said:


> what was your points break-up at the time of EOI submission? BA/SA was tough towards end of last year especially for 60 pointers.
> You should be getting an invite in the coming months.


Age 25
Language 10
Experience 10
Education 15
Total claimed 60


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.
I'll keep the salary slip as well.


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

I need a clarification and an expert advise please  . I am from India and currently at India, I have spent 4.5 years in UK and 2 months in US in the last 10 years. Should I obtain any additional PCC for the stay in these countries? Or just a PCC from Indian Passport office will suffice?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a clarification and an expert advise please  . I am from India and currently at India, I have spent 4.5 years in UK and 2 months in US in the last 10 years. Should I obtain any additional PCC for the stay in these countries? Or just a PCC from Indian Passport office will suffice?
> 
> ...


Indian and UK PCC. If you search, there is a thread about how to apply for UK PCC online.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

*ACS Skill assessment | Current employment letter*

Hi,
I have a confusion regarding the "to date.", in the current employment reference
I mentioned like below in the SD,
This is to certify that <emp name> is working in <company name> from 23 July 2012 to till date.


As I am working in the organization right now, I mentioned end date as word "till date". Is this correct or I need to specify a particular date for this. Please help!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Hi,
> I have a confusion regarding the "to date.", in the current employment reference
> I mentioned like below in the SD,
> This is to certify that <emp name> is working in <company name> from 23 July 2012 to till date.
> ...


Page#10 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:

If your employment reference is “Current”, it *MUST* be dated and the “*To Date*” will be noted as the date of the submission of the skills assessment.

What that means is that for your current employment, you can mention "till date" or "current" or whatever keyword you want to, but the letter itself must be dated and that date will be used for calculations.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

*ACS Skills Application*

Hello,

I have the below educational documents:
BCA (Course certificate, individual and consolidated mark sheets)
MSc (Course certificate, individual and consolidated mark sheets)

During the ACS submission, I'm bit confused between "Certificate and Transcript" under 'attachment type'.

Could you please help me on this regard ?

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

*Company Relocated*

Hello,

One of my previous company has been relocated and also changed the company name.

But, I have the experience letter from the old address, thus, the contact details are not withstanding now.

What can I do now ? Should I take a new experience letter from the present office or I can go-ahead with the old one itself ?

Please help on this regard ?

Best Regards,

Joby Joseph


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the below educational documents:
> BCA (Course certificate, individual and consolidated mark sheets)
> ...


_Course certificate_ goes under _Certificate_ attachment category.
_individual and consolidated mark sheets_ go under the _Transcript_ attachment category.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Hello,
> 
> One of my previous company has been relocated and also changed the company name.
> 
> ...


I hope you know that it is not the old experience letter that you need, but a recent reference letter (or managers statutory declaration) stating your skills, roles and responsibilities relevant to the nominated occupation. Since it would be recent, it would be on the new company letter head and you can ask the author to add a few lines about the name change. Mine reads "Mr. KeeDa was employed with ABC (formerly known as XYZ) since ...". The ACS result also reflected this as "Employer: ABC (formerly XYZ)".

Also check for the possibility of getting copies of documents related to this change from that company. There are a few documents and a memorandum that they should have. ACS does not need it, but keep them with you just in case if you are asked for at the visa stage.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I hope you know that it is not the old experience letter that you need, but a recent reference letter (or managers statutory declaration) stating your skills, roles and responsibilities relevant to the nominated occupation. Since it would be recent, it would be on the new company letter head and you can ask the author to add a few lines about the name change. Mine reads "Mr. KeeDa was employed with ABC (formerly known as XYZ) since ...". The ACS result also reflected this as "Employer: ABC (formerly XYZ)".
> 
> Also check for the possibility of getting copies of documents related to this change from that company. There are a few documents and a memorandum that they should have. ACS does not need it, but keep them with you just in case if you are asked for at the visa stage.


Hello,

Thank you very much for your prompt response.

My company has changed the building twice when I was employed and once after I left.
As you suggested, I asked for the supporting documents for the address change and then the HR said, he can issue an HR letter as a proof for address change. Is it enough to support during the visa submission ? please provide your comments.

When I asked for other documents like memorandum, he is not really aware of it. 

Note:
I thought the company name is changed, but HR confirmed that, the company name was never changed.

Thanks and Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you very much for your prompt response.
> 
> ...


Yes, that letter is enough since it is signed and stamped by the HR himself. Provide it with your employment documents in the visa application so that they know which address to visit should they decide to conduct a verification.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, that letter is enough since it is signed and stamped by the HR himself. Provide it with your employment documents in the visa application so that they know which address to visit should they decide to conduct a verification.


Thank you Very much for your prompt reply.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> _Course certificate_ goes under _Certificate_ attachment category.
> _individual and consolidated mark sheets_ go under the _Transcript_ attachment category.


Hello,

Thanks for your response, now my confusion is that, the "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants, page:7" instruct that:

"Scan and Save the certified copies into a PDF format
* Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification *and each employment entry." 

After seeing the above lines, I had made a single pdf document for each qualifications with all the pages(certificate & individual marksheet).

Could you please provide your comments on this ?

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your response, now my confusion is that, the "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants, page:7" instruct that:
> 
> ...


I don't remember exactly now, but looking at my folders and files, I have, for qualifications:
- One pdf with all marksheets. This goes under the Transcripts category
- One pdf (1 page) with the degree certificate. This goes under the Certificate category.
- One pdf (1 page) with the testamur. This goes under the Testamur category.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I don't remember exactly now, but looking at my folders and files, I have, for qualifications:
> - One pdf with all marksheets. This goes under the Transcripts category
> - One pdf (1 page) with the degree certificate. This goes under the Certificate category.
> - One pdf (1 page) with the testamur. This goes under the Testamur category.


Thanks for your reply.
I'm really sorry to have your time again.

I'm confused about 'testamur', is it the consolidated mark sheet or some other document ?

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I'm really sorry to have your time again.
> 
> I'm confused about 'testamur', is it the consolidated mark sheet or some other document ?
> ...


There is this big thick laminated certificate that you receive during the graduation ceremony (or it is posted to you if you are absent).

Random google image for testamur

Random google image for certificate

Providing testamur is optional though.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> There is this big thick laminated certificate that you receive during the graduation ceremony (or it is posted to you if you are absent).
> 
> Random google image for testamur
> 
> ...



Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your messages and most importantly your commitment. You are a valued member of this group, I wish you all the good luck.

God Bless You..!

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

salman.khosa said:


> Age 25
> Language 10
> Experience 10
> Education 15
> Total claimed 60


thought so. The delay is due to the borderline points(60). You should check in the visa tracker whether SA/BAs with 60 points with March EOI submission have received invites. 

You also have to be mindful of losing points (e.g.age), or gaining points (for experience) with the delay in receiving invite.


----------



## yesvee (Aug 5, 2015)

Miana k grt job ....Appreciate yor concern for others..your efforts of penning down your experience will be a guide for novice people who would like to migrate to australia

vidya


----------



## pratikk (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi All ,
Have a specific problem related to ACS experience documents :

I have 5 different jobs to be shown for 6 years experience .
I have experience and relieving for all 5 but none stating R and R.

So is it ok if I make Statutory for all five companies .
Will more than 1 SD be accepted ?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

pratikk said:


> Hi All ,
> Have a specific problem related to ACS experience documents :
> 
> I have 5 different jobs to be shown for 6 years experience .
> ...


Yes, SD for all the roles you are claiming points for. attach the other letters as well.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pratikk said:


> Hi All ,
> Have a specific problem related to ACS experience documents :
> 
> I have 5 different jobs to be shown for 6 years experience .
> ...


Yes, more than 1 will be accepted as TeamRanger already said. I just want to add (since you said "if I make") that the SD has to be from your ex-manager/ supervisor/ senior colleague, and it cannot be your own self declaration.


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

mainak said:


> This thing varies hugely from country to country. Like majority of the applicants, I too did this proactively. I had same current address as written in the passport hence received the PCC on the spot. One point of advice to fellow people who are applying for PCC in Indian metro cities, there is no need to wait for any appointment. You can just walk in for PCC in the next morning after submitting the request online.
> 
> For medicals, I have seen varied responses hence nothing standard here. The requirement from DIBP is same to all but how hospitals honor that - varies tremendously. I have seen people reported here going into birthday suit and various tests, similarly people reporting practically no test being done. My experience felt in the second category. The general physician took less than 100 seconds to complete my form. I had spectacles but without looking at me he wrote 6/6 vision. He asked me my weight and height, nothing he verified/checked. Keeping apart the aspect of blood and urine test, the whole process looked like a mockery to me. Anyway, I take that as an one off incident.
> 
> ...



I have a doubt for PCC , address mentioned in Passport should be the same as Current Residential Address /Permanent Address.
As in my case address in passport is different than my permanent address and current address.

Thanks


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Mainak,

I am not able to find any image(s) attachments, could you please help me with that.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shankygenie said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> I am not able to find any image(s) attachments, could you please help me with that.
> 
> Thanks


Check Page 55


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shankygenie said:


> I have a doubt for PCC , address mentioned in Passport should be the same as Current Residential Address /Permanent Address.
> As in my case address in passport is different than my permanent address and current address.
> 
> Thanks


There is a more active thread for this topic: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html*

Address can be different, and you have 2 otpions- either approach the PSK of your current address with a additional documents as address proof (rent agreement + utility bill) or travel to your home town (place of passport address) and apply at that PSK.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thanks TeamRanger. Actually I dont want to reveal to my manager that I am applying for Australia PR. 



TeamRanger said:


> Get a statuary declaration from your manager.


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

I am currently in UK and planning to lodge the visa under 189 next month. Can I get the UK PCC now itself or should i get them only after lodging my visa?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Grant letter*



shankygenie said:


> I have a doubt for PCC , address mentioned in Passport should be the same as Current Residential Address /Permanent Address.
> As in my case address in passport is different than my permanent address and current address.
> 
> Thanks


Does this grant letter comes in soft copy via an email or it comes as HARD COPY ????????
PLZ TELL ME


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Jamaloo said:


> Does this grant letter comes in soft copy via an email or it comes as HARD COPY ????????
> PLZ TELL ME


Email


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in UK and planning to lodge the visa under 189 next month. Can I get the UK PCC now itself or should i get them only after lodging my visa?
> 
> ...


I had shared my opinion on this earlier:


KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can. But why bother so early? IED depends on medicals too. IED = MIN(PCC, Medicals) + 12 months.
> This isn't a sure-shot rule though. You can get a shorter IED based on other factors too, but mostly it is this formula. For example, if you did your medicals today on 07.March.2015, your IED would most probably be somewhere near 07.March.2016. Considering current timeframes, it takes somewhere around 60 to 70 days for CO allocation and another month or so after than for the visa. So, it would be somewhere around July that you would get your visa and if you do either your PCC or Medicals now, the visa will have an IED of 07.March.2016- thus leaving you with 8 months to plan for the visa validation trip. Whereas, if you do your PCC and Meds - say 3 months from now in June, then you would have 11 months to plan and undertake the trip. The choice is yours depending on how flexible you can be about traveling to AU to get the visa validated.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> Does this grant letter comes in soft copy via an email or it comes as HARD COPY ????????
> PLZ TELL ME


*Soft copy......*

two ways : one is GOLDEN MAIL means you will get email with attachment of GRANT NOTICE

second: you download through your Online IMMI account.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in UK and planning to lodge the visa under 189 next month. Can I get the UK PCC now itself or should i get them only after lodging my visa?
> 
> ...


Dear Dheeraj,

Hope Keeda answer is crystal clear.

Taking UK pcc now is baseless. First lodge VISA means 

1. EOI
2.Visa invitation
3.Visa application
4. Medicals and PCC.

Earliest date of medials/pcc + 12 months => First/Initial Entry Date of VISA.

It always safe to have long span for FED/IED.

Cool, Rest is yours....all the best


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I have the following three queries and waiting for your feedback

1) Do I need to submit any bank certificate to prove my financial stability for 189/190(NSW)? If yes, what would be the minimum amount in dollar?

2) My younger brother lives in Sydney and have Australian citizenship. Do I need to collect any document from him such as written statement about common parent or his bank statement/any kind of local residence bill? Will it help me in my NSW process if I get any invitation from them? 

3) What is the minimum IELTS validity for spouse? My spouse have given the IELTS last year 9th September and currently I am waiting for next round invitation(7th September or NSW). In that case, does my wife need to take the IELTS again.

I am trying to collect all the required documents in advance. Thanks in advance for your fruitful answer.


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks KeeDa and sivakumar!I was bit concerned in getting my UK PCC as I am travelling back to India next month and though it would be difficult to get the UK PCC through a third party nominee. I will take your advise and wait until my Visa is lodged.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have the following three queries and waiting for your feedback
> 
> ...


1. Not sure about the NSW process, but I think they don't ask for this. At least for 189 I am sure there is no such requirement. Unless you have found out on the NSW nomination website guidelines, there is no need to provide anything.

2. No and no. Both these skilled visas are not influenced by factors such as a blood relative staying in Australia. Only place where you can (and should) just mention his details are in Form 80 in the visa application, and I am sure that too does not affect/ help the processing speed or outcome.

3. I assume you are not claiming partner points. If you lodge the visa on or before 08-September, then she won't need to re-take the IELTS. Otherwise, since it is mentioned that her IELTS has to be done within 12 months of lodgement, she will have to do it again. Ref: How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Thanks KeeDa and sivakumar!I was bit concerned in getting my UK PCC as I am travelling back to India next month and though it would be difficult to get the UK PCC through a third party nominee. I will take your advise and wait until my Visa is lodged.


Hi Dheeraj,

If you are going to apply visa after reaching India, *Then no problem in taking UK PCC now.*
I thought you are applying Aus visa from UK.


IED is based on the country where your are staying.


_Example:

Mr Sandy is an Indian residing in Canada for 2 years. Applying Aus PR visa from canada.
Here he needs PCC for India and Canada. 

IED is based on the medicals and pcc of canada not based on India.



Mr kumar is an Indian stayed in Canada for 2 years. Returned to India applying Aus PR from India.
Here he needs PCC for India and Canada. 

IED is based on the medicals and pcc of INDIA not based on Canada._

All the best
Siva


----------



## ahmadTheLast (Nov 6, 2014)

Guys ,

Please help me with one query.

For my ACS Skill assessment, I am unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from my employer, hence I am planning to upload an official Statutory Declaration written by my Manager. 

Query : On the declaration letter do I need to attach both the Official Company ID and Visiting card of my Manager ? or is Company ID enough ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ahmadTheLast said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Please help me with one query.
> 
> ...


I didn't attach any because my ex-employer (small startup) neither provides business cards nor ID cards. The author just printed his name and contact details below his signature.


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> If you are going to apply visa after reaching India, *Then no problem in taking UK PCC now.*
> I thought you are applying Aus visa from UK.
> ...


Hi Siva,

Thanks for the details and explanation, you have nailed it with a perfect example to explain my situation. I will fall under the second example.

But I have another query, apologies for being behind you guys. 

Query - I am planning to update my address in my passport once i reach India next month. In that case will the UK PCC which i apply now using my current passport will it be still valid?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ahmadTheLast said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Please help me with one query.
> 
> ...


Both company id and visiting card is not essential


Statutory declaration needs your roles and responsibilities, period, signature
your supervision/manager name, role, period of work and his signature

Attestation from notary or advocate


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Thanks for the details and explanation, you have nailed it with a perfect example to explain my situation. I will fall under the second example.
> 
> ...


Yes 100 % valid. PCC is based on a person not depend on passport
No issues in that because while applying visa you are going to give your both old and new passport numbers.

cool and stay confident


----------



## ahmadTheLast (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply buddy ...I have dropped the same query to ACS , hope they reply inline with yours


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Not sure about the NSW process, but I think they don't ask for this. At least for 189 I am sure there is no such requirement. Unless you have found out on the NSW nomination website guidelines, there is no need to provide anything.
> 
> 2. No and no. Both these skilled visas are not influenced by factors such as a blood relative staying in Australia. Only place where you can (and should) just mention his details are in Form 80 in the visa application, and I am sure that too does not affect/ help the processing speed or outcome.
> 
> 3. I assume you are not claiming partner points. If you lodge the visa on or before 08-September, then she won't need to re-take the IELTS. Otherwise, since it is mentioned that her IELTS has to be done within 12 months of lodgement, she will have to do it again. Ref: How can I prove I have functional English?



Dear KeeDa,

Thanks for your reply. I have one more query regarding the salary account bank statement. Yesterday, I collected my current office last 3 years bank statement which contains 97 pages. DO I need to upload all the pages with salary transaction highlight? 
Is there any limitation of file size as I heard about maximum number of files that can upload in immi account(may be 70 files)?
I also request other banks to generate statement of my past organization salary account. Now, is it necessary to have all the bank accounts statement uploaded upfront or each quarter payslip from past organization will work?.

Really appreciate your feedback keeda.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have one more query regarding the salary account bank statement. Yesterday, I collected my current office last 3 years bank statement which contains 97 pages. DO I need to upload all the pages with salary transaction highlight?
> Is there any limitation of file size as I heard about maximum number of files that can upload in immi account(may be 70 files)?
> ...


No, not all the pages. Just that single page which has the salary credited line. 97 pages won't fit in a single PDF file under 5MB. There is a limit of 60 files per applicant.

Mine is the same situation as yours. I prepared a single pdf file for one employer and arranged the pages as payslip-May-2004 followed by single page from the bank statement from June-2004 showing salary credited corresponding to this May payslip, then the next page with Nov payslip followed by single page bank statement, and so on...

I haven't highlighted anything either as it is only the salary credited that appears in the credits column, everything else is under the debits column- so I think it is pretty clear. Unless you had other sources of income, IMO, there is no need to highlight.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> No, not all the pages. Just that single page which has the salary credited line. 97 pages won't fit in a single PDF file under 5MB. There is a limit of 60 files per applicant.
> 
> Mine is the same situation as yours. I prepared a single pdf file for one employer and arranged the pages as payslip-May-2004 followed by single page from the bank statement from June-2004 showing salary credited corresponding to this May payslip, then the next page with Nov payslip followed by single page bank statement, and so on...
> 
> I haven't highlighted anything either as it is only the salary credited that appears in the credits column, everything else is under the debits column- so I think it is pretty clear. Unless you had other sources of income, IMO, there is no need to highlight.


Dear KeeDa,

First of all, thanks for your prompt reply and patience. I have big confusion regarding my current employer designation history and ACS assessment report.


During my ACS assessment, I provided only my current designation(Lead Engineer) without too much thought. Hence, in my ACS assessment letter, my position is mentioned as Lead Engineer from joining to still date. However, actual scenario is not the same.

Actually, I joined in my current company as "Senior Software Engineer" and worked 10 months with same designation, then I was promoted as "Lead Engineer" still my ACS assessment application date. But my past designation is not mention in my ACS letter. I asked couple of experts in this forum and they replied, this will not be an issue, so I didn't mention this breakdown in my EOI as well.

However, during my documents collection, company offer letter mention as "Senior Software Engineer" so as the payslips of first 10 months as well as the bank statement.

Now, this situation make me very perplex and I wonder how the CO takes this issue. Do I need to do the ACS Assessment again with proper breakdown of my current employee? Please be noted that, my experiment is counted total 7 yrs 1 month(after 2 yrs deduction) from 4 different companies in my acs assessment.

Kindly let me know, if my wording is not articulate enough to understand my situation/query.

Appreciate your effort


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Inconsistencies between documents is a cause for concern, it may be perceived as misrepresentation "read fraudulent claim" for purposes of the Visa Application. Dont count on the goodwill of Case Officers, they don't have time to seek finer clarifications, its a zero sum game, either your documents support your claims and you get the visa, if not except a negative response which may come with penalties. 

I recommend you withdraw and submit correct information. Note that a fraudulent claim may result in a 3-10 year ban, which is a bad record to have should one decide to consider opportunities elsewhere. The rejection for this Visa application may be taken into consideration

Its disheartening but give it some sober thought. The time you loose in resubmitting will be worthy it

Goodluck


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> First of all, thanks for your prompt reply and patience. I have big confusion regarding my current employer designation history and ACS assessment report.
> 
> ...


Like you, I too have heard about this earlier and applicants have received grants without any problems. But, we should not really count on past experiences. To me it looks like ACS mentioned you being in certain X designation for an entire duration Z whereas in reality you worked as X for only z-10 months. Not a major thing especially considering that it does not change your points claim. The decision is yours to make now- whether to go ahead as-is and overlook this fact or to get re-assessed again. If I were you, I would get reassessed just for the mental peace over the months to come and write off these additional 500 AUD towards insurance for the huge visa fees investment.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Teezee said:


> Inconsistencies between documents is a cause for concern, it may be perceived as misrepresentation "read fraudulent claim" for purposes of the Visa Application. Dont count on the goodwill of Case Officers, they don't have time to seek finer clarifications, its a zero sum game, either your documents support your claims and you get the visa, if not except a negative response which may come with penalties.
> 
> I recommend you withdraw and submit correct information. Note that a fraudulent claim may result in a 3-10 year ban, which is a bad record to have should one decide to consider opportunities elsewhere. The rejection for this Visa application may be taken into consideration
> 
> ...


I agree. We recently had a thread about "Adverse Info Received" (*www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html*). Yours could count as adverse info.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I agree. We recently had a thread about "Adverse Info Received" (*www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html*). Yours could count as adverse info.


Thanks KeeDa but my roles and responsibilities were same only the change of designation. I gone through the "adverse info" post but only the working status is verified. 

Everything was going so smooth but suddenly this issue make me very worried situation


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Thanks KeeDa but my roles and responsibilities were same only the change of designation. I gone through the "adverse info" post but only the working status is verified.
> 
> Everything was going so smooth but suddenly this issue make me very worried situation


If you read the entire thread, somewhere down the line, there is one case where applicant told the verification officer that was in office (he actually was working from clients office), and the HR on another (perhaps immediately afterwards) call said the applicant was not in office, was on leave. Just these two phone conversations landed him in trouble. In your case, it is printed in black and white on a paper. These days, after hearing about strict verification policies, I would say, play it safe, and correct things (irrespective of how insignificant they are) at the earliest possible time before proceeding.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,
For dependent English skills proof.
My Wife had given IELTS in April 2014 with 7 score overall. (7+ in each section).

However, I got to know that for dependent's English skill (Minimum req is 4.5 overall [FUNCTIONAL English] but the IELTS result should be within 1 year of VISA lodgement, so in this case re**** letter is more than 1 year old.)

Is this true?
If yes, then I have 2 optons:
1. My wife gives IELTS again
2. She can get letter from College/University that her Medium of educaton was English.

Please help e ragarding this.

But both options will take time, I suppose.
Has anyone submitted the IELTS/PTE result letter for dependent's English skills proof with date more than an year.

Note: For main applicant, The result letter is valid for 2 or 3 years, I am not sure.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nitin,

I replied to this elsewhere:


KeeDa said:


> Nitin,
> 
> You are right about 4.5 overall and the 12 months validity for *functional English*
> 
> Just a letter from university might not suffice (*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/835498-additional-info-requested-co.html*). From the help text in immiAccount: "Completed all years of primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English." I've therefore submitted 3 letters and 3 certificates for my wife- primary school, HSC, and graduation. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

I am filling form 80 and have a clarification.

During last 10 years I have stayed in more than 7 address due to my frequent foreign visits for work deputation. But for the question number 18 there is a table with only 6 rows, kindly let me know how can i mention the additonal address details? Else should I provide only the last 6 address only?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## sapap (May 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the information.
It's really great!!!!


----------



## sapap (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the valuable information!!


----------



## yesvee (Aug 5, 2015)

*MCSD validation*

Thankx Evangelist,

THE ACS guide line says the MCSD should be validatable online by Microsoft.
But Miccrosoft is not able to validate by MCSD online as the MCSD status has been expired. but Microsoft is willing to give me a email authenticating the completion of my MCSD.. IS ithis valid certificate my ACS.

Let me know..





evangelist said:


> Srividya-
> 1. MSCD is a valid certification as per ACS skills assessment guideline.
> 2. Your NIIT 2 year diploma will also help in getting your ACS assessment.
> 
> In worst case they will deduct 6 yrs from your work experience towards ACS assessment which leaves you with 9 yrs offshore experience- which will give you 15 points for work experience.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> If you read the entire thread, somewhere down the line, there is one case where applicant told the verification officer that was in office (he actually was working from clients office), and the HR on another (perhaps immediately afterwards) call said the applicant was not in office, was on leave. Just these two phone conversations landed him in trouble. In your case, it is printed in black and white on a paper. These days, after hearing about strict verification policies, I would say, play it safe, and correct things (irrespective of how insignificant they are) at the earliest possible time before proceeding.


Hello Keeda,

I got the reply from ACS which is as belows:-

Thank you for your email,

The ACS assess employment based on the description of duties performed and not the job title. ACS only assess your job responsibilities from starting to still date disregards of Sr. Software or Lead.

You may need to contact the Department of Immigration in regards to what you can do with their application form.

If they need further clarification they can contact us directly for confirmation.

Hence, I think it is ok if as my responsibilities already positively assessed by ACS.

Thanks for your concern and feedback Keeda.


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi guys. May you please help me with this question. 

Suppose i get my visa granted today, and given 1 year to do the validation trip to Australia- the one year period does it apply to the primary applicant or everyone included in the application. 

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mimimaryu said:


> Hi guys. May you please help me with this question.
> 
> Suppose i get my visa granted today, and given 1 year to do the validation trip to Australia- the one year period does it apply to the primary applicant or everyone included in the application.
> 
> Thanks


Everyone (adult or minor) in the application. Everybody receives their own grant letter with their own First Entry Date (which mostly is the same date for all in your application). All will have to make it to Australia by this date, or else they (only those who didn't travel) will lose their PR visa.


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Do we need to have all the documents to be attested by a notory or self attested before uploading them?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Do we need to have all the documents to be attested by a notory or self attested before uploading them?
> 
> ...


Keep it simple.

if it is colour just scan and upload.

In case if it is not in colour get attestation from notary....


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok Siva. Thanks!

Another question, is it sufficient to submit only last 3 months payslip from each employer?


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Ok Siva. Thanks!
> 
> Another question, is it sufficient to submit only last 3 months payslip from each employer?


Some are the cases where they have asked for 6 months, but if you dont have then ITR or other tax documents can prove your employment history, if there are any gaps then you should be able to justify ! The main goal is to get the experience verified, thats it !


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I have just changed my passport details from immi account and it seems very easy. After that I can check my vevo details with new passport number.
Is it ok? Anything should I do?
Pls seggest me.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Ok Siva. Thanks!
> 
> Another question, is it sufficient to submit only last 3 months payslip from each employer?


Hi Dheeraj,

*Only for current employer (or recent) last six months payslip.*

For other previous employer several options:

EITHER
_ Any Tax documents like ITR or form 16... for every year_

IF that is not available THEN
_Payslips for Each quarter for every year_
IF both not available THEN
_Bank statements to show salary credit. (Get attestation from bank officer)_

LAST option so cheeky if nothing available
Have to generate of your own,,,,,,,

All the best
Siva


----------



## ahmadTheLast (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Query : regarding ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT. 
For "Relevant Experience" page - 
We need to fill POSITION TITLE, FROM - TO DATE , ORGANISATION, COUNTRY OF EXP & ATTACHMENT TYPE ( Organisation Chart, Reference, Statutory Declaration) . 
In my previous company I worked as Associate software Engineer and Software Engineer and I am submitting the STATUTORY DECLARATION by a colleague. 
query 1 - Do I submit the same Statutory declaration for both the positions each time ? 
query 2 - Are the Offer Letter, Relieving letter, payslips etc not required at time of ACS submission ? coz I dont see it in document type asked to be uploaded.


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> *Only for current employer (or recent) last six months payslip.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Yash and siva!!

I do not have all the payslips from the my previous employer but I can provide the ITR forms or Bank statements showing salary credits.


----------



## ahmadTheLast (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Guys
I worked from Oct 2013 - to June 2014 in Singapore for my company 
than I worked for a brief 4 months from July 2014 - Oct 2014 in India and than back from Nov 2014 - till date in Singapore . ( note its same company and project) 
During ACS assessment should I mention these periods separately or I can mention directly from Oct 2014 - till date as Singapore. Will there be any after effect during EOI Phase ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ahmadTheLast said:


> Hi Guys
> I worked from Oct 2013 - to June 2014 in Singapore for my company
> than I worked for a brief 4 months from July 2014 - Oct 2014 in India and than back from Nov 2014 - till date in Singapore . ( note its same company and project)
> During ACS assessment should I mention these periods separately or I can mention directly from Oct 2014 - till date as Singapore. Will there be any after effect during EOI Phase ?


As far as EOI is concerned, unless it was Australian work experience, it does not really matter, but do provide the details to ACS because their guidelines specifically ask for it. I did this too. My ACS report still came out as "Country: INDIA" though.


----------



## ahmadTheLast (Nov 6, 2014)

thanks for the quick reply KeeDa. 

One more thing - does the Notarized stamp and signature (for Statutory declarations ) - needs to be on *every page* or *just the last page* mentioning NAME, SIGNED BEFORE etc etc is enough ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ahmadTheLast said:


> thanks for the quick reply KeeDa.
> 
> One more thing - does the Notarized stamp and signature (for Statutory declarations ) - needs to be on *every page* or *just the last page* mentioning NAME, SIGNED BEFORE etc etc is enough ?


Every page. That is the standard way of notarizing documents. Check the first page of this thread. Mainak has attached his statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart.pdf


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

I need another clarification in form 80. I was working in UK for last 4 years and had visited India on vacation multiple times. So under question number 19 should I mention the travel duration of stay in India or should I provide the break of dates/duration I stayed in UK.

Eg 1: 
Feb 2013 to Mar 2013 - Vacation to India
Sep 2014 to October 2014 - Vacation to India

or

Eg 2:
Apr 2011 to Feb 2013 - Intra company transfer for work
Mar 2013 to Sep 2014 - Intra company transfer for work
Oct 2014 to Aug 2015- Intra company transfer for work

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need another clarification in form 80. I was working in UK for last 4 years and had visited India on vacation multiple times. So under question number 19 should I mention the travel duration of stay in India or should I provide the break of dates/duration I stayed in UK.
> 
> ...


It is better to provide all travel details in Form 80 (even vacation trips back to India). I had an entry like below in my Form 80. I have added these details in section 19 where you need to provide exact date, month and year (Date from and Date to)

_*DD-MONTH-2012 TO DD-MONTH-2012 - VISIT BACK TO INDIA FOR VACATION, INDIA*_


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

JK684 said:


> krdheerajkumar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Yes that would be better to mention the vacation travel as well. Thanks for your response.


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

hi I have few questions can someone please answer.

1. I have heard that ACS or DIBP does not considers UPTU India degree .is it true or just a fake news. How can I checj if its fake.

2. For statutory declaration is it mandatory to get it from your actual supervisor or from any senior colleague can give that. In my case one of my supervisor of old company has left that organisation and no other direct supervisor is there but I know a senior person of that organisation and he is ready to write but i have bever reported to him so can ACS reject or DIBP wil have issues because when they will contact my previous company in official records I have not reported to that person.

Please help.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Answers inline


shankygenie said:


> hi I have few questions can someone please answer.
> 
> 1. I have heard that ACS or DIBP does not considers UPTU India degree .is it true or just a fake news. How can I checj if its fake.
> Never heard of it. Cannot confirm if its fake
> ...


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi ,It means ACS will not verify with that company it will verify with the person only.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

@mainak Did you get any job ?


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

For statutory declaration is it mandatory to get it from your actual supervisor or from any senior colleague can give that.What If supervisor of old company has left that organisation and no other direct supervisor is there, Is it possible that senior person of that organisation can declare,but i have never reported to him so can ACS reject or DIBP wil have issues because when they will contact my previous company in official records I have not reported to that person. Please help.
I want to know in case of stat declaration do they verify with organization.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

It does not have to be a supervisor, you can give a declaration from a colleague who works at your level.


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

Please help. I want to know in case of stat declaration do they verify with organization.because all my senior left the organisation.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you for all the valuable information provided. Can anyone please guide me.

I have around 8 years 7 months experience.

My experience is mostly into automation testing, Database Server administration
1+ years in development, manual testing (which involved sql coding) and performance testing

I am planning to apply for 189 visa under the code 261313 software engineer. 
I am planning to go for acs assessment for the code 261313 software engineer
I am not sure what are my chances. Please let me know what are my chances
of getting 189 visa.

Please let me know how many responsibilities I need to mention.

I am planning to mention 137 responsibilities covering 12 projects in 3 companies. 
Most of the responsibilities are related to automation testing, database server administration, development, performance testing which I have done.

Please let me know if I am mentioning too many responsibilities for acs assessment. Will it become a problem when I go for acs assessment with different job code in future. This is my first time I am going for acs assessment. Please help.

I am not sure how many responsibilities I need to submit overall. Could you please guide me.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for all the detailed information! However, I can't seem to view any of the attached photos in this post. Is it possible for you to repost them? I am preparing for my visa submission and it would be really helpful for me if I can view these images and find out exactly what documents are needed.

Thanks again!



mainak said:


> “The step” where faint-hearted tends to think wish I had an agent... What I loved maximum in this forum is watching so many people fumbling at this stage to gradually gain confidence just by interacting with fellow members and not by paying money to someone. Finally all succeeded submitting alone with only help from official document and forum friends. Therefore, in this post I will detail in maximum for the benefit of all the future travellers in this journey.
> 
> To start with, here are all the files that I uploaded. I kept them ready such that I can file visa as soon as the invitation comes. All documents are color xerox, certified true copy and then color scan (except payslips). Minimum requirement is either b/w xerox and notary stamp or color scan. I exercised all these just because I had access to means.
> 
> ...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> It does not have to be a supervisor, you can give a declaration from a colleague who works at your level.


It should be a senior colleague, supervisor, or manager or team lead.....


Sometimes assessment body will not encourage statutory declaration from colleague.

HAve to play safe......


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

shankygenie said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Please help. I want to know in case of stat declaration do they verify with organization.because all my senior left the organisation.


For previous companies no issues, can use their names.

Use the name of the senior whomsoever who had worked with your organisation.

His name, designation in that company, now his current role in his new company,
His duration period in old company.

Ensure he/she must work in that company before you join.

All the best


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for all the valuable information provided. Can anyone please guide me.
> 
> ...


Those many responsibilities are more than enough. I got positive assessment for 12+ years of experience with less than half of what you have.

Software Engineer under 2613 is listed on SOL for 189. Why would you want to go for assessment under any other code in the future? Automation testers who do programming/ scripting have successfully received positive assessment as Software Engineers in the past.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

babytux said:


> Thanks a bunch for all the detailed information! However, I can't seem to view any of the attached photos in this post. Is it possible for you to repost them? I am preparing for my visa submission and it would be really helpful for me if I can view these images and find out exactly what documents are needed.
> 
> Thanks again!


Go to page 55.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shankygenie said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Please help. I want to know in case of stat declaration do they verify with organization.because all my senior left the organisation.


Job verifications are more common these days as compared to earlier years. Lately I've seen two members here for whom the department reached out to the HR (with stat declaration in the email attachment) for verification.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thank you very much KeeDa. The reason I want to go with another code for assessment in the future is incase if I get -ve assessment now I want to have another option to go with another code. I am not sure if I need to mention so many responsibilities or do I need to decrease the number of responsibilities. Please let me know.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



KeeDa said:


> Those many responsibilities are more than enough. I got positive assessment for 12+ years of experience with less than half of what you have.
> 
> Software Engineer under 2613 is listed on SOL for 189. Why would you want to go for assessment under any other code in the future? Automation testers who do programming/ scripting have successfully received positive assessment as Software Engineers in the past.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you very much for all the valuable information provided in this forum.

For past 30 days I have followed up with my previous 2 company HRs and with very much difficulty I was able to get the Roles and responsibilities letters but to my bad luck 

1. 2nd Company HR was not willing to mention my job location country as India as per their policy but in mail chain with her one of the HR mentioned that I worked on chennai payroll which is my job location during the entire job tenure. Can I show this mail as proof to ACS for job location country. She told that they wont change the standard format letter. I requested her multiple times but no luck. Please let me know if the job location country is very important or acs is ok with the roles and responsibilities on company letter head without specifying my job location country. I dont even know any one in this company to go for statutory declaration also. I had worked in this company 8 years before. I am not sure what to do.


2. Today 1st Company HR provided the roles and responsibilities letter as per their standard format but it doesn't contains job location country. I requested her to provide the job location country. I am not sure if she is going to incorporate my job location country in the letter.
I had worked with this company also 8 years before.

8 years before I dont even have passport to travel out of India. Can i show my passport pages as proof to acs. After joining my current company I got the passport.

Could you please let me know how important the job location country on the roles and responsibilities letter provided on the company letter head. Please
let me know if acs is ok with roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head without my job location country.

For acs assessment I am planning to provide roles and responsibilities letter on the company letter head without job location country for the 1st 2 companies and statutory declaration for my current company since my current company was not willing to provide roles and responsibilities
letter.

Another important point is if ACS deducts 2 years of my experience then my first 2 companies experience will gets deducted since I have worked for 16 months in total with the first 2 companies. Does ACS first deducts the 2 years experience and then check other companies roles and responsibilities for assessment or ACS assess or checks the first 2 years experience roles and responsibilities before deducting those 2 years??. Please let me know

Can anyone please reply. Please guide me.

Thank and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Thank you very much KeeDa. The reason I want to go with another code for assessment in the future is incase if I get -ve assessment now I want to have another option to go with another code. I am not sure if I need to mention so many responsibilities or do I need to decrease the number of responsibilities. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit


You have more than enough experience. Don't worry, it will not come out as negative.



rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you very much for all the valuable information provided in this forum.
> 
> ...


Don't bother too much about specifying the country. Many applicants did not, and got their positive assessment. I specified, and the assessment still said "Country: INDIA".

The deduction happens from your relevant work experience. So, they look at your roles and responsibilities to determine since when in the past 10 years did you start working for this occupation and then deduct 2 years from that time period.


----------



## mleena (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi forum 

I have a query. I have received +ve vetassess accessment for my experience. I have total 8 years of experience but they have mentioned that 3 years is highly relevant. However they have mentioned my total years of experience. 

I have claimed 8 years of experience and points accordingly. 

Please suggest whether my 8 years will be considered or only 3.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you very much KeeDa for all your valuable guidance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



KeeDa said:


> You have more than enough experience. Don't worry, it will not come out as negative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you very much for all the help. Could anyone please guide me:

I am planning to submit following documents for acs assessment. Can anyone please
guide me if the below documents are sufficient for acs assessment or do I need to provide more documents:

1. BTech Degree Certificate 
2. BTech Mark sheet (Consolidated mark sheet showing all years marks)
3. BTech Provisional Certificate


4. Ex employer1:
- Role and responsibilities letter on company letter head
- Service or Experience Certificate (black and white copy) 
- Relieving letter (black and white copy) 

5. Ex employer2:
- Role and responsibilities letter on company letter head
- Service or Experience Certificate (black and white copy)
- Relieving letter (black and white copy)


6. Current Employer:
- Employment letter from HR mentioning the period of employment
- Roles and Responsibilities Statutory declaration from a previous manager (who left the company few years before)
- Roles and Responsibilities Statutory declaration from colleague for remaining period to till date
- Payslips --> First payslip after joining the company, Latest payslip

Please let me know if I need to provide color copies of relieving letter and service certificate or black and white copies are sufficient.
Please let me know if the above documents are sufficient or do I need to provide any more documents such as offer letter etc.

I have one doubt regarding colleague. Could you please clarify.
Please let me know colleague means he should work in the same company?? or he should work in every project I have worked in the company??

Once again thanks guys for all the help.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you very much for all the help. Could anyone please guide me:
> 
> ...



Please include offer letters for all the companies worked for.
Color copies are good else have black and white copies attested.
Colleague is someone who has worked with you in at least one project.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thank you very much Expecting189.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



Expecting189 said:


> Please include offer letters for all the companies worked for.
> Color copies are good else have black and white copies attested.
> Colleague is someone who has worked with you in at least one project.


----------



## koushikjis (Aug 11, 2015)

Is it obvious that ACS will deduct 2 years of experience from your total experience?
I am planning to apply for Programmer Developer and my entire 9 years of experience is of software development. First 6 years as Web Developers and rest till now as a developer in an ECM tool.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

koushikjis said:


> Is it obvious that ACS will deduct 2 years of experience from your total experience?
> I am planning to apply for Programmer Developer and my entire 9 years of experience is of software development. First 6 years as Web Developers and rest till now as a developer in an ECM tool.


If your relevant qualification is non-Australian, then at least 2 years deduction for sure.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Keeda,

Have the following query and need your suggestion 

1) Do I and my spouse need to fill up both the form 80 and 1221. Or I will fill up the 80 and my wife will fill up the 1221.

2) will it ok if I notarize my original experience certificate and experience document to articulate the content more clearly compare with Xerox copy. In ACS my submitted that way and no issue raise. 

3) The IELTS date of my spouse will expire at 6th September (one year). Hence, if I submit the Medical University certificate as well as English proficient certificate referring study the graduation in English will work the substitute of IELTS. Kindly, be noted, she studied in Bengali in 10 and 12 standard. 

Appreciate your reply!!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> Do I and my spouse need to fill up both the form 80 and 1221. Or I will fill up the 80 and my wife will fill up the 1221.
> 
> ...


If you are filling those forms, do it for all adult applicants.
Submit the same documents/ pdfs that you provided to ACS and there shouldn't be any problem then.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> If you are filling those forms, do it for all adult applicants.
> Submit the same documents/ pdfs that you provided to ACS and there shouldn't be any problem then.


Thanks for your reply.

But during my ACS, I didn't submit too many documents such as offer letter, clearance letter, payslip, bank statement but as everyone saying I need to submit as much document possible to DIBP, so I am collecting those document as well. 

I more help is needed for my wife IELTS. The IELTS date of my spouse will expire at 6th September (one year). Hence, if I submit the Medical University certificate as well as English proficient certificate referring study the graduation in English will work the substitute of IELTS. Kindly, be noted, she studied in Bengali in 10 and 12 standard. 

Appreciate your reply!!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> But during my ACS, I didn't submit too many documents such as offer letter, clearance letter, payslip, bank statement but as everyone saying I need to submit as much document possible to DIBP, so I am collecting those document as well.
> 
> ...


I meant submit the same attested documents to DIBP as were given for ACS. I thought the question was asking if a certain document that worked for ACS might not work at DIBP. Of course, submit additional evidence too to support your claims to DIBP. These additional documents- if b/w then attest them and upload colour scans after attestation, if coloured already, then just upload as-is without attestation.

As for wife's English, the instructions say "Completed all years of primary education *and* at least three (3) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.". In your case, it seems only secondary or tertiary education was in English and primary wasn't. So, better to sit IELTS again.


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Is It mandatory for secondary applicant to go for assessment and IelELTS OR PTE If secondry applicant want to work after PR.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

shankygenie said:


> Is It mandatory for secondary applicant to go for assessment and IelELTS OR PTE If secondry applicant want to work after PR.


Refer this, irrespective of working or not, functional english must for GSM

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Is asseswment required also for secondary applicant.if he/she wants to work after PR. And they have their education in english.
I am not sure if PTe or any english exam is mandatory for secondary applicant


----------



## koushikjis (Aug 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> If your relevant qualification is non-Australian, then at least 2 years deduction for sure.


I see. Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shankygenie said:


> Is asseswment required also for secondary applicant.if he/she wants to work after PR. And they have their education in english.
> I am not sure if PTe or any english exam is mandatory for secondary applicant


If you are not claiming points from secondary applicant, then assessment definitely is not required.
English language test- if claiming points, then required to have 6+ in all modules. If not claiming points then, either the test with overall score of 4.5 or letters from school and college stating the medium of instructions were in English.

As for work- secondary applicant can work without having any assessment or English test results. There is no such mandate. It could happen that certain jobs might require a certain English score or positive assessment, but at least I've never heard of or come across such job postings. I suggest you skip them for the secondary applicant for now.


----------



## koushikjis (Aug 11, 2015)

All of a sudden, now I am not eligible for SC 190 if I don't score 7 in all the modules of IELTS


----------



## kishansudeep (Mar 22, 2015)

*65points pausing EOI submission - Need advice*

Hey folks,

Need all your expert opinions on my situation.

I got my ACS +ve for 261311(Analyst Programmer) and PTE - Proficient. My points tally upto 65 without claiming partner points, as I thought there is no need to spend extra on that.

I was planning to hurry up my PR process as my project was coming to an end in Tokyo and would have had to rush thru the PR process and look for a job at Oz.

However, I got a new 1 year contract role in Japan, with good pay and good role, and will work at that place until Aug 31 2016.

So my need now is to look for Aus PR to start work post September 2016. 

Meantime, as we have plans to extend our family, I was thinking of submitting the EOI after say 3 months , assuming my wife would get pregnant by then, which would enable me to put the medicals on hold, and also guarantee me an invite 's application in process, and also save me from the hassles of child visa later, by possibly including the child in the same application.

However, if things do not go as planned, or if there is a delay in conceiving, that would mean that I have no grant by September 2016.

1. Should I be thinking of rushing thru the PR process now and then go for a child visa later on OR should I hold on to apply until few months to make sure that I can put the application medicals on hold due to pregnancy?

2. If I submit an EOI now and receive an invite on Sep 7th, I will have 2 months time to submit my application. What if I decide I want to apply say 4 months later from now, will I be able to re-submit my EOI after the 2 months has expired and will I get an invite again without any problems(assuming 65 backlogs won't exist & since 2613 is pro-rated, it should not run out of slots)

3. What other factors do I need to consider?

Please advice and thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kishansudeep said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Need all your expert opinions on my situation.
> 
> ...


1. There are enough seats for 2613 occupation. IMO, there is no need to hurry especially given your plans and 65 points. A child visa later on would be additional expense as well as a long wait. Moreover, if you get a PR for just you and your wife now, you will have to travel to Australia to get the visas stamped for both of you (under 12 months since PCC or Medicals) and that might not be ideal during pregnancy.

2. If not applied for, the EOI will automatically fall back into the queue with SUBMITTED status and a second invitation (based on points and eligibility of course) is guaranteed without you having to do anything else.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anyone please confirm that for 189 PR-

if I am not claiming any points for Skilled employment (as I graduate in 2013 and didn't work directly in nominated skill, doing a full time job though), do I need to provide any Experience letter / Pay slips?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SURYA123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm that for 189 PR-
> 
> ...


Which profession? Did you get positive assessment result too without having to show work experience?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Keeda,

I apply for two EOI, 189 & 190 with 65 and 70 points . Today, NSW start the invitation but I am confused with the following matters.


1) Do they mail me regarding the invite with link for application for NSW?

2) How long it takes to get the final invitation of 190?

3) As I also apply for 189. Hence, what will do happen your existing EOI of 189 of 7th September round? will I need to withdraw 189 or its already freeze after receiving invitation from NSW.

I am confused with the above query, although I don't receive the invitation yet just what to clear my queries in advace.

My breakdown point for NSW as belows:-

Age:- 30
PTE:- 10
Exp :- 10
Education :-15
State :- 5

Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Which profession? Did you get positive assessment result too without having to show work experience?


HI
233914 - Engineering Technologist

And yes, I've got my Skill assessment from Engineers Australia based on my Recognized degree (from SA).

Can you please answer my above question about employment?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Amar,

I am not too sure about 190 process, but why bother with state specific visa when you have 65 points for 189? To the best of my knowledge, you will receive an email from NSW which might also have a link to pay the fees and submit the nomination application. You will get an invite for your 190 when they accept this nomination application.

If invited for 190, it will be your responsibility to withdraw the other EOI. Both of them are separate and not linked to each other.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SURYA123 said:


> HI
> 233914 - Engineering Technologist
> 
> And yes, I've got my Skill assessment from Engineers Australia based on my Recognized degree (from SA).
> ...


Then you don't have to upload any work experience documents.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

kishansudeep said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Need all your expert opinions on my situation.
> 
> ...


Hi, I think I will second what Keeda has just suggested.

However, initially I though of another scenario - in which you get the grant by December 2015. I mean if you have/can have all the documents ready for visa application/by 7th September - then submit your EOI now. You will get invited on 7th September with 65 points. Apply for visa the same day and submit all documents within a week. Perhaps go for medicals and get the PCC in another 10 days. If you are confident that you have all the required documents and that your case is a straightforward one, then you should be able to get the grant during December 2015 - as per current trends.

This would enable you to go for your initial entry in January 2016 - you could visit Australia for holidays etc. and come back to Japan for work and then start the family planning.

Come August 2016, you will be ready to go to Australia with your pregnant wife. However, the problem in this case is delivering the baby in Australia and probably flying to Australia while your wife is pregnant - in order to avoid the hassles of a separate Child visa application. 

This will probably not be the best option. So, If I were in your situation, I will probably think BTW what are the hassles of a separate Child visa application? Is it really complicated?

I am sorry if this caused any confusion or if I misunderstood your situation. Just wanted to help. All the best! Cheers.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

@KeeDa Do we need to provide additional employment proof (bank statements..etc) to DIBP for the 2 years of experience that ACS deduct?


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Then you don't have to upload any work experience documents.


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

babytux said:


> @KeeDa Do we need to provide additional employment proof (bank statements..etc) to DIBP for the 2 years of experience that ACS deduct?


It's not required, however keep it handy in case the CO asks for it.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> It's not required, however keep it handy in case the CO asks for it.


Thanks! I don't have much documentation for that period. That's my worry. What exact docs did you 'front load'?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

goodtimes said:


> BTW what are the hassles of a separate Child visa application? Is it really complicated?


Not really complicated, but another 2400 AUD and around 14 months of wait time.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

babytux said:


> Thanks! I don't have much documentation for that period. That's my worry. What exact docs did you 'front load'?


I uploaded all documents as required in Immi Account document checklist for 189 visa. As far as employment documents are concerned, I did not upload the documents related to employment that was not considered by ACS. (My total experience is 8 years, ACS deducted 5 years.)

However I have kept all employment docs handy in case CO asks, which I doubt he/she will. So I think you can relax if you don't have the docs for the 2 years of experience that ACS deducted. Most probably it will not be required as you are not claiming points based on those 2 years.

Cheers!


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> I uploaded all documents as required in Immi Account document checklist for 189 visa. As far as employment documents are concerned, I did not upload the documents related to employment that was not considered by ACS. (My total experience is 8 years, ACS deducted 5 years.)
> 
> However I have kept all employment docs handy in case CO asks, which I doubt he/she will. So I think you can relax if you don't have the docs for the 2 years of experience that ACS deducted. Most probably it will not be required as you are not claiming points based on those 2 years.
> 
> Cheers!


About time I had a look at the documents checklist! Thanks for pointing that out. I hope the CO won't need more details than what I can provide. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

Good luck wiht your application BTW!
Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

babytux said:


> @KeeDa Do we need to provide additional employment proof (bank statements..etc) to DIBP for the 2 years of experience that ACS deduct?


Almost certain that you will not need to submit any documents for that, but you never know if the CO will request for them. After all, those years were important in acquiring the skilled title, so those are just as important. I suggest you keep these documents ready should the CO ask for the same.


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

For statutory declaration what should be the value of stamp paper any idea. Like 50;
,20,10 or 100 Rs


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

shankygenie said:


> For statutory declaration what should be the value of stamp paper any idea. Like 50; ,20,10 or 100 Rs


It's as good on 20 as on 50... I got it done on the Rs 20 one.


----------



## Sitanshu (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Mainak,

Thanks for the momentous info you provided. Could you please let me know some good links for IELTS practise test set to download from net. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Sitanshu said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Thanks for the momentous info you provided. Could you please let me know some good links for IELTS practise test set to download from net.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Ryans videos

Dcielts.com

IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Writing Samples

Ielts buddy.com

For practise Cambridge IELTS 1-9 serious is worth doing
Find in the net and Download it


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sitanshu said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Thanks for the momentous info you provided. Could you please let me know some good links for IELTS practise test set to download from net.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


In addition to the links that Siva has shared you can also have a look at:

IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free -- There are many who have shared actual question from IELTS and would help you get a good idea.

If possible also have a look at the book 'Ace for IELTS' by Simone Braverman. It has many useful tip to help prepare for the exam.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you very much for all the help.

Could you please clarify my query:

I have 457 visa lodged in 2012 and its valid till next year. Today when I am going through the following thread:

"http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/395858-software-tester-but-can-apply-261311-analyst-programmer.html"

I found the following information from moderator:

"That said, I would recommend to stick to the ANZSCO code that you were nominated for (Analyst Programmer) even if some of your parts/responsibilities match another code. On a 457 - which I assume you are currently on - you are strictly speaking not allowed to switch roles within the company."

I immediately verified my 457 visa and found my occupation as ANALYST PROGRAMMER. 

Back in 2012 at the time of visa lodging I just started the development project.
Now I have 1+ years experience in development.

Now I have removed one of the companies (which I included back in 2012 when filing 457 visa) since the company is closed and no one is available to provide statutory declaration. Done manual and automation testing during those times.

Now I have around 8 years 7 months experience.

My experience is mostly into automation testing, Database Server administration
1+ years in development, manual testing (which involved sql coding) and performance testing

Actually I am planning to apply for 189 visa under the code 261313 software engineer. 
Now after seeing my 457 visa occupation I am confused whether to go for Analyst programmer or 261313 software engineer.

Please let me know if I go for acs assessemet which occupation analyst programmer or software engineer has more chances of getting positive outcome.

Could you please clarify. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## FuturePerfect (Aug 29, 2015)

Mainak, my heartfelt gratitude to you for meticulously describing your journey. I'm sure, it has helped many friends on this forum and on the internet to move one step closer to the PR.

My journey began with the DIBP official website and the next thing I read was your post. I'm currently preparing my Statutory Declaration for the ACS skills assessment and have a few queries. I would be grateful if you could answer them. But, here's a bit of a background first:

Education: B.Tech (ECE), Tier-I college, CGPA: 9.03/10, Graduated in 2010.
Work: Campus placed in Company A; Currently employed in the same company - 5 Years & 2 Months.
Role: Senior Business Analyst
Nomination: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst

Queries:

1. Referring to the Statutory Declaration template shared by you in this thread, is it necessary to provide duties for each project separately, even if they are more or less the same? I can see that the duties repeat in your template as well and I was thinking maybe the ACS won't take it too well to read the same lines spread across paragraphs. Are they really wanting to know about the projects we did or the duties we performed in general?

2. The duties mentioned by ACS in their "ANZSCO Descriptions 2015" PDF for ICT Business Analyst is almost EXACTLY what I have been doing at my workplace for the last 5 years. Do I copy paste the same? Or do I need to mention certain technological specificites like Java, PHP, MySQL etc. embedded into their generic duties?

3. My current supervisor is a couple of months shy of completing 1 year at my company. But I've been here for 5+ Years. Can he provide the declaration or do I look for other folks who've been around for quite a while? The ACS mentions that the declarant must be preferably of a supervisory level. Does this mean direct supervisory or just in terms of grade, but can be from other teams whom I've worked with in my projects?

Thank you once again for your valuable inputs and I hope to hear from you soon.

P.S: I have a multitude of questions on PTE-A vs. IELTS vs. TOEFL iBT! Will come to that later, right now focusing on getting the ball rolling for the ACS Skills Assessment.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

FuturePerfect said:


> Mainak, my heartfelt gratitude to you for meticulously describing your journey. I'm sure, it has helped many friends on this forum and on the internet to move one step closer to the PR.
> 
> My journey began with the DIBP official website and the next thing I read was your post. I'm currently preparing my Statutory Declaration for the ACS skills assessment and have a few queries. I would be grateful if you could answer them. But, here's a bit of a background first:
> 
> ...


1. Breakup per project or designation or location. I personally chose to list by designations.

2. No, don't copy/ paste. That could count as plagiarism. ACS says "_All plagiarism will be assessed as not suitable and reported to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection._". Write your own, and yes, is perfectly okay to mention technicalities.

3. Get references only from those (preferably supervisors) who know you and your work and hence can vouch for it. Should a job verification take place (which is happening more often these days), then these authors as well as the HR should be able to verify and assert all the details written therein.


----------



## FuturePerfect (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for the crisp reply KeeDa! I have another - My first payslip has my designation mentioned as 'Trainee' as that is the norm for newly joined graduates. However, my duties were aligned with 261111. Do you think that would pose a problem? Should I go for a service certificate instead?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

FuturePerfect said:


> Thanks for the crisp reply KeeDa! I have another - My first payslip has my designation mentioned as 'Trainee' as that is the norm for newly joined graduates. However, my duties were aligned with 261111. Do you think that would pose a problem? Should I go for a service certificate instead?


Same with me. Over the period of my 10 year employment, my payslips show various designations - from Trainee, to SW Engineer, Sr. SW Engineer, Manager, etc. Not a problem. Designation hardly matters. The duties and responsibilities mentioned in your reference letter/ statutory declaration are more important and those are considered instead.

Even if you plan to get any other document (service certificate, etc), at the visa stage, you are required to upload payslips and bank statements to evidence full time paid work.


----------



## odraodra (Aug 10, 2015)

I just add, this OP, has definitely shed some impressive light and much needed advice to my migration journey. I am amazed and double astonished regarding this post. Very helpful.


----------



## koushikjis (Aug 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Even if you plan to get any other document (service certificate, etc), at the visa stage, you are required to upload payslips and bank statements to evidence full time paid work.


I don't have all the payslips from my 9 years' career with different organisations. While I can get few of them, bank statement is out of question because few of the bank account got discontinued when I left particular organisation and it is not active now to get the statement. Another issue is, my first company, where I worked for more than 3.5 years paid salary in cash and no form 16 and tax return for that matter.

What should I do about it? Is there any way around?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

koushikjis said:


> I don't have all the payslips from my 9 years' career with different organisations. While I can get few of them, bank statement is out of question because few of the bank account got discontinued when I left particular organisation and it is not active now to get the statement. Another issue is, my first company, where I worked for more than 3.5 years paid salary in cash and no form 16 and tax return for that matter.
> 
> What should I do about it? Is there any way around?


Without payslips, Form 16 or IT Returns, you may not be able to prove your employment for first three years. Even if you submit Statutory declarations, certificates from the employer you may still be asked for these when you have a CO assigned.

If it does not hurt, can you ignore the first three year ?
You may be lucky if these three years count as your non relevant experience, on then a CO may not be interested to look into your payslips but it cannot be guaranteed.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

koushikjis said:


> I don't have all the payslips from my 9 years' career with different organisations. While I can get few of them, bank statement is out of question because few of the bank account got discontinued when I left particular organisation and it is not active now to get the statement. Another issue is, my first company, where I worked for more than 3.5 years paid salary in cash and no form 16 and tax return for that matter.
> 
> What should I do about it? Is there any way around?


Indian banks have to keep the records even if accounts are closed. See if you know someone working at those banks and get the statements. I could get mine from 2 of my closed accounts at ING and ICICI by just calling up the customer service numbers. They emailed me the statements which I then took to the nearest branch and got them stamped. An yearly salary certificate works just fine in absence of payslips, but apart from that, either bank statements or tax statements are highly recommended to evidence full time paid employment.

The first company- can you skip it and mark it as not-relevant? Even if you are losing points due to it (but still are eligible for an invite), I would suggest you skip that. Better wait a few more months to get invited on lower points than to risk it.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi All,

Need clarification on how to handle this

Wife's name before marriage and all her documents without surname: *XYZ* 
After marriage also in the current passoprt : *XYZ Singh*

Singh is the surname addedto first name from husband's surname

Would it be considered as name change and need to be mentioned in Form 80 as other name? I am sure most of you might have gone through the process and inclusion of surname in your wife's name. Please suggest


----------



## koushikjis (Aug 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Indian banks have to keep the records even if accounts are closed. See if you know someone working at those banks and get the statements. I could get mine from 2 of my closed accounts at ING and ICICI by just calling up the customer service numbers. They emailed me the statements which I then took to the nearest branch and got them stamped. An yearly salary certificate works just fine in absence of payslips, but apart from that, either bank statements or tax statements are highly recommended to evidence full time paid employment.
> 
> The first company- can you skip it and mark it as not-relevant? Even if you are losing points due to it (but still are eligible for an invite), I would suggest you skip that. Better wait a few more months to get invited on lower points than to risk it.


Thanks for your reply.

I will try to get the bank statement from dormant account.

I can remove the first company from the relevant experience but then again, ACS will remove anything around 2 years. These two combined deduction will leave with not enough points to apply.

I can arrange payslip for this company but bank statement is impossible because they use to pay us in cash. I can request them for form 16 but I haven't submitted tax return at that period!

Please suggest me!

Thanks and regards,
Koushik.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need clarification on how to handle this
> 
> ...


I think it should be done; Please mention the same in Form 80. Also would be great to upload a statutory declaration related to name change/alternate names. I have attached a draft of such an affidavit that I used. [Sensitive data is hidden for obvious reasons]. Please ensure to get this affidavit notarized appropriately.

All the best!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need clarification on how to handle this
> 
> ...


Form 80 has a question:
Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
•	name at birth
•	name before or after marriage
...

So, I think yes, just adding a new surname after marriage does count as change of name.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

koushikjis said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I will try to get the bank statement from dormant account.
> 
> ...


I am not too sure about this, but do search this forum regarding having received payments in cash. I think I've read earlier that it should still work out if the company can issue a yearly salary certificate giving details of all the payments and stating that you were paid in cash.

Not filing returns is not a problem. See if you can get 26AS from incometaxindia.gov.in for that period. If you can, then 26AS is much better than form 16. Otherwise use Form 16 with sign, stamp, and seal from their CA.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need clarification on how to handle this
> 
> ...


Yes mate

Thats the reason the form 80 is asked for commonwealth records.

Also get a stautory declaration or affidavit for safer side.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks goodtimes,Keeda and Siva

In Form 80, question 5 asks abou*t Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
*
and then as usual there are two fields for Family Name and Given Name, since she had only Given Name earlier and not Family Name. Should I mention it in Given Name and leave Famiy Name blank.

I am asking this question because in Question 1, it is mentioned that if you have only First Name and no Family name then mention it in Family Name

*Note: If you have one name only, please write it in the ‘Family name’
field.*

Is the above note provided in question 1 also relevant to Question 5.Has anyone gone through similar scenario?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> Thanks goodtimes,Keeda and Siva
> 
> In Form 80, question 5 asks abou*t Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
> *
> ...


Yes, you should mention given name and leave family name blank in question 5. The note in question number 1 is not relevant to question number 5. 

All the best!


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Finally managed to read through the entire 84 pages. 

Good riddance to you Mainak for taking the time to write the post and reply to queries. Awesome stuff. Wishing you the best.

I have few queries. I have paid my visa fees for 189 on 27th August. I have most of the required documents ready. Can I upload the ones that I have already and upload the rest when I get them?

My wife is an MBA from Kerala University, 2 year course, and has a BBA prior to that, and had done all her studies in English medium. She is the secondary applicant and I am not claiming any points for her credentials. Would a certificate from her MBA college stating that the medium of instruction was English suffice for the functional English requirement?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> Finally managed to read through the entire 84 pages.
> 
> Good riddance to you Mainak for taking the time to write the post and reply to queries. Awesome stuff. Wishing you the best.
> 
> ...


IMHO
1. Yes, upload the ones that you have already and upload the rest later asap.
2. Yes, it should - however an IELTS/PTE test result would make things more streamlined.

All the best,
GT


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Guys- I have stopped receiving notifications from the forum of post updates on all of the threads since yesterday night, Did any face any such issue?


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> IMHO
> 1. Yes, upload the ones that you have already and upload the rest later asap.
> 2. Yes, it should - however an IELTS/PTE test result would make things more streamlined.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> Finally managed to read through the entire 84 pages.
> 
> Good riddance to you Mainak for taking the time to write the post and reply to queries. Awesome stuff. Wishing you the best.
> 
> ...


*Yes 100% certificate is enough for your spouse......

No need to waste time & money in IELTS/PTE for her.*

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

goodtimes said:


> IMHO
> 1. Yes, upload the ones that you have already and upload the rest later asap.
> 2. Yes, it should - however an IELTS/PTE test result would make things more streamlined.
> 
> ...


Mate, You are are doing here in the forum.....Great work.

One small clarifications, why IELTS/PTE test result will make things more streamlined? Is it required?

If extra 5 points need from spouse skill set then doing the Language test is worth. Else waste of time and money.


Sorry to say, by mistake our comments will have bigger impact for the newcomers.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate, You are are doing here in the forum.....Great work.
> 
> One small clarifications, why IELTS/PTE test result will make things more streamlined? Is it required?
> 
> ...


I am not claiming partner points hence will stick to the certificate from college for now. 

How is your life progressing in Adelaide?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate, You are are doing here in the forum.....Great work.
> 
> One small clarifications, why IELTS/PTE test result will make things more streamlined? Is it required?
> 
> ...


Dear Siva,

How is Adelaide? I hope to be there in this beautiful city some time soon.

Thanks for correcting me, you are absolutely right and I am sorry and confess that IELTS/PTE won't make it more streamlined especially when OP says he is not claiming any points for spouse skill set. 

It's just a feeling that I have at a personal level that if I were a CO and I look at a candidate's functional English proof - an IELTS/PTE score would be more comforting/satisfying/reassuring than a degree done from an institute in India - where English is declared officially the "formal" language of instruction though ground reality could be different.

My observation is that even the good educational institutions and universities in India can have professors with questionable English level. In any case, students from most of the higher educational institutes in India do have more than functional English competence.

BUT the truth is that I am NOT a CO and as per the following link - https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english we Indians can safely claim to have functional English if we have:

- Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
- Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
- Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Once again, apologies for the confusion and thank you for correcting me. Cheers!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> I am not claiming partner points hence will stick to the certificate from college for now.
> 
> How is your life progressing in Adelaide?


Basil,

From *How can I prove I have functional English?*:

• Completed all years of primary education *and* at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
• Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

A letter just from graduation college might not suffice. I submitted letters from primary school, secondary & higher secondary, and graduation college. CO has been allocated to my case and she hasn't requested anything regarding functional English, so my approach seems to have worked. Another member (forgot his name, but can search my PM Box if you want his ID) who submitted just the college letter was asked by his CO to either provide proof of functional English or pay VAC2 payment. I therefore suggest you get a letter from partners school and high school as well.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> I am not claiming partner points hence will stick to the certificate from college for now.
> 
> How is your life progressing in Adelaide?


Beautiful life.....

Was slow sometime, But now really so busy,hardly find time for myself.

In these short span, one can understand what is life and its purpose.

I almost crossed the river......hope life is will be bright.....

Wish u the same success
Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

goodtimes said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> How is Adelaide? I hope to be there in this beautiful city some time soon.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Hope my words had not hurt. Here no one boss, we all have equal rights to share.

Your words are good and helpful, why I intended means many newbie's got scare on seeing about the IELTS/PTE for spouse.......

Infact I got two PM in this same concern today. Thought of just sharing this.

Keep your good work.

Cheers

Welcome to the beautiful city soon.......


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Basil, From How can I prove I have functional English?: &#149; Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. &#149; Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. A letter just from graduation college might not suffice. I submitted letters from primary school, secondary & higher secondary, and graduation college. CO has been allocated to my case and she hasn't requested anything regarding functional English, so my approach seems to have worked. Another member (forgot his name, but can search my PM Box if you want his ID) who submitted just the college letter was asked by his CO to either provide proof of functional English or pay VAC2 payment. I therefore suggest you get a letter from partners school and high school as well.


Hi, i disagree to your observation, i had provided just a letter from my wife's graduation college, stating the three years was in English, and we got the Visa, that too direct, no mail from CO etc.


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi,

I want to understand one scenarion in my 457 Visa my position is Developer Programmer
so no when I am submitting my ACS then is it beneficial or mandatory to submit against the same occupation or I can select any other ANZSCO code, like Software Engineer.


Thanks,
Pasupatinath


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

shankygenie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to understand one scenarion in my 457 Visa my position is Developer Programmer
> so no when I am submitting my ACS then is it beneficial or mandatory to submit against the same occupation or I can select any other ANZSCO code, like Software Engineer.
> ...


Hi,

There are people who got assessed for Software Tester and later not able to find it in the SOL got re-assessed as Software Engineer or Developer Programmer or even Analyst Programmer... If you can back up enough evidence (reference letter or letter from HR with roles and responsibilities being the most important) to indicate that you worked in a certain occupation e.g. SE then it should not be a problem. 

I personally know at least three people who worked as Software Testers and got assessed as Software Engineers.

I don't think ACS is going to check details of your 457 visa. Seniors can throw some more light on this.

All the best!


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

"Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."

This is mentioned in the same link that Keeda shared, so I am going to go with just this. If need be, then can arrange the same kind of letter from her undergrad and previous schools.


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Seniors,

I have a question my 1 organisation said no to provide any reference document and supervisor is not ready/ convinced to declare on notarised paper. So is there any other option to provide statutory declaration.

Can I check with friend who is in that organisation but we never worked togeather.
will it cause any issue in my application?
Thanks,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, i disagree to your observation, i had provided just a letter from my wife's graduation college, stating the three years was in English, and we got the Visa, that too direct, no mail from CO etc.


I know. Many would disagree because they could manage just using the grad college letter. But, I had conversation with a member here whose letter from a 3 year graduation course was not accepted and she was asked to prove functional English or pay VAC2. I hope she or anyone else who had this experience replies here to confirm.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I know. Many would disagree because they could manage just using the grad college letter. But, I had conversation with a member here whose letter from a 3 year graduation course was not accepted and she was asked to prove functional English or pay VAC2. I hope she or anyone else who had this experience replies here to confirm.





basilmabraham said:


> "Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."
> 
> This is mentioned in the same link that Keeda shared, so I am going to go with just this. If need be, then can arrange the same kind of letter from her undergrad and previous schools.


Indeed! I wonder how I missed this and now have no clue about why that member's letter wasn't accepted. Maybe it was her degree that did not satisfy this criteria or maybe the letter wasn't worded properly. Anyways, Basil, ignore my earlier message then and provide just the graduation letter for now. Should work out just fine.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Indeed! I wonder how I missed this and now have no clue about why that member's letter wasn't accepted. Maybe it was her degree that did not satisfy this criteria or maybe the letter wasn't worded properly. Anyways, Basil, ignore my earlier message then and provide just the graduation letter for now. Should work out just fine.


That is the plan for now.


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

shankygenie said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a question my 1 organisation said no to provide any reference document and supervisor is not ready/ convinced to declare on notarised paper. So is there any other option to provide statutory declaration.
> 
> ...


Seniors any suggetions ..


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

shankygenie said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a question my 1 organisation said no to provide any reference document and supervisor is not ready/ convinced to declare on notarised paper. So is there any other option to provide statutory declaration.
> 
> ...


1. Mention your timeline in your signature for better/accurate responses.
2. Why do you need the statutory declaration/reference letter? ACS assessment? What is your job code?

IMHO, it's not a good idea to do it with a friend in your organization with whom you have never worked. Perhaps get it done from a senior colleague/team mate with whom you have worked. Even if the colleague is a few months senior, it should work as it worked in my case for ACS assessment. It's not required that you must get it done from your supervisor/manager.


----------



## ahmadTheLast (Nov 6, 2014)

Guys ,

Can you please help me with 1 query.
I see that IELTS requirement has been mentioned as a score of 6 in each section for Skilled Independent Visa. Has it been lowered ? coz I remember seeing it 7 earlier .
Can anyone of you comment ?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ahmadTheLast said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Can you please help me with 1 query.
> I see that IELTS requirement has been mentioned as a score of 6 in each section for Skilled Independent Visa. Has it been lowered ? coz I remember seeing it 7 earlier .
> ...


It is the same since I remember. 6 in each won't get you any points for English though. Just will make you eligible for the visa. 7+ in each gives 10 points and 8+ in each gives 20.


----------



## ahmadTheLast (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply mate ....My joy was short lived !


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Missing Images are here*

Thanks a lot *Mainak* for your efforts to provide such helping information.

I would also like to thank *KeeDa* for providing missing images in PDF files on page 55.

But the good thing is, I have the original images (originally uploaded by Mainak) which I have saved in July 2014 

I am providing these images to help everyone and it would be great if Mainak can download these images and update the links in his original posts on page 1. I am also attaching these original images with this post.


----------



## ahmadTheLast (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

I got my ACS assessment within a week , however I see little discrepancy in the report which they gave. 
I had submitted my graduation timeline as 10/ 2006 - 06/ 2010. However, in the ACS report its mentioned "your bachelor degree from XXXXX university completed "DECEMBER" 2010 ......." 

Should I bring this to the notice of ACS and ask it to be corrected or it wont matter ? while submitting EOI and post it .


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, get that corrected as that date probably might be overlapping your employment period. Don't reply to the email address who sent you the email, but instead write to the email address mentioned in the report.


----------



## ahmadTheLast (Nov 6, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, get that corrected as that date probably might be overlapping your employment period. Don't reply to the email address who sent you the email, but instead write to the email address mentioned in the report.





KeeDa said:


> Yes, get that corrected as that date probably might be overlapping your employment period. Don't reply to the email address who sent you the email, but instead write to the email address mentioned in the report.


Yes KEEDA, you are absolutely correct. Its overlapping with employment dates. I wonder how they can mention the completion of graduation as Dec 2010 , whereas just two lines down they mentioned the beginning of employment at July 2010 - ..... . 

But I am skeptical - can they ask to create a fresh application again costing 500 AUD ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

If its a mistake at their end, then they shouldn't be asking for any money. I am sure they will do it for free.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi,

I am from India. Can anyone please let me know roughly how much money is charged per single document for notarization. I am going for notarization of all the black and white copies and scanning of color copies. Not sure of the notarization charges. Could you please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India. Can anyone please let me know roughly how much money is charged per single document for notarization. I am going for notarization of all the black and white copies and scanning of color copies. Not sure of the notarization charges. Could you please let me know. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


It depends on the city, quantity..

Roughly 15/20 Rs to 50 Rs. Maximum


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> It depends on the city, quantity..
> 
> Roughly 15/20 Rs to 50 Rs. Maximum


Of in bulk like say atleast 20 to 30 copies then rs 5 per copy


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Friends, I have started a new thread especially for those who have been requested for additional info by the assessing officers at Engineers Australia....Kindly share your experiences and queries and hope we all stand with each other and help overcome the hiccups faced during assessment  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/862634-additional-info-requested-engineers-australia.html


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Of in bulk like say atleast 20 to 30 copies then rs 5 per copy


So Delhi is cheapest only 5 rs per copy......


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

vinzy said:


> Friends, I have started a new thread especially for those who have been requested for additional info by the assessing officers at Engineers Australia....Kindly share your experiences and queries and hope we all stand with each other and help overcome the hiccups faced during assessment  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/862634-additional-info-requested-engineers-australia.html


Good Initiative VINZY......

Engineeers Australia is really a tough Assessment body......


Still they are in paper application or came to online.....?

Still they need IELTS for Assessment or flexible like other bodies?

Are they started accepting other language competency tests like PTE, Toefl Ibt etc...


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Good Initiative VINZY......
> 
> Engineeers Australia is really a tough Assessment body......
> 
> ...


thanks...its become online now....and only IELTS is accepted, but then lot of us face problems with regards to submission of additional info as requested by the case officers....so I hope we all can help each other wriggle out of such siuations


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

Skill assessment guidelines says that "Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry."

Now while uploading these to ACS form, attachment types are confusing.

For Qualification :I have Degree Certificate, mark sheet and consolidated mark-sheet

- Do I need to upload one pdf for degree certificate( type: certificate.pdf) and another one for marksheet( type : transcript.pdf)?

OR

- Put degree certificate and marksheet in one pdf and upload as type (certificate) and name (certificate.pdf)


Please help.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby,

The instructions are slightly off. The online application expects you upload documents under the given categories/ types. So, have one certificate.pdf, one (with all marksheets) as Transcripts.pdf, and if you have, then the Testamur.pdf


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks,

Just to confirm
1. Degree certificate will be : certificate.pdf
2. marksheets of all semesters+ consolidated marklist will be : transcript.pdf
3. what is the testamur.pdf? Not clear to me.

Hope I should follow the same name as mentioned above, ie certificate.pdf and transcript.pdf. If its not, please correct me.



KeeDa said:


> jjoby,
> 
> The instructions are slightly off. The online application expects you upload documents under the given categories/ types. So, have one certificate.pdf, one (with all marksheets) as Transcripts.pdf, and if you have, then the Testamur.pdf


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Just to confirm
> 1. Degree certificate will be : certificate.pdf
> ...


Yes, marksheets will be the transcript.pdf.

#3 is optional. Samples from random google search:
certificate: http://www.vholistics.com/resources/site/images/doctors/dr_kirti_cert1.jpg
testamur: http://www.suhasgokhale.com/images/university-of-pune-diploma-in-busiess-managment2.jpg

Yes, follow the same naming convention. If I remember well, they've also mentioned about having the filenames similar to the categories.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks. That cleared my doubts.


KeeDa said:


> Yes, marksheets will be the transcript.pdf.
> 
> #3 is optional. Samples from random google search:
> certificate: http://www.vholistics.com/resources/site/images/doctors/dr_kirti_cert1.jpg
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Forgot to mention that we usually refer the testamur as convocation certificate.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thanks SivaKumar.

Regards,
Rohit



sivakumar s s said:


> It depends on the city, quantity..
> 
> Roughly 15/20 Rs to 50 Rs. Maximum


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you for all the guidance. 

I am planning to submit following documents for acs assessment. I am going for scanning the below documents but confused about which set of documents needs to be made into single pdf. Could anyone please guide me.

1. BTech Degree Certificate 
2. BTech Mark sheet (Consolidated mark sheet showing all years marks)
3. BTech Provisional Certificate


Ex employer1:
4. Role and responsibilities letter on company letter head
5. Service or Experience Certificate (black and white copy) 
6. Relieving letter (black and white copy) 

Ex employer2:
7. Role and responsibilities letter on company letter head
8. Service or Experience Certificate (black and white copy)
9. Relieving letter (black and white copy)


Current Employer:
10. Employment letter from HR mentioning the period of employment
11. Roles and Responsibilities Statutory declaration 
12. Payslips --> First payslip after joining the company, Latest payslip

13. Offer letters for all three companies.

This is my first time going for acs assessment. Never filled acs assessment application. Sorry for my ignorance.

I am planning to do the following pdfs:

- Educational details (1,2,3) as one pdf
- Employment details (4,5,6,7,8,9) as second pdf
- Statutory declaration(10,11) as third pdf 
- payslips(12) as fourth pdf 
- offer letters(13) as fifth pdf

Please let me know if this is the right approach.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot. 


KeeDa said:


> Forgot to mention that we usually refer the testamur as convocation certificate.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

- Educational details (1) as one pdf = certificate.pdf
- Educational details (2) as one pdf = transcript.pdf
- Educational details (3) : not sure, sorry
- Employment1 details (4) will be fine : reference.pdf
- Employment2 details (7) will be fine : reference.pdf
- Statutory declaration(10,11,12) + business card of person making declaration one pdf
- organization chart as another pdf


rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for all the guidance.
> 
> ...


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

If we have multiple roles in same organization, when we add roles and responsibilities, whether we need to add separately for each designation or one for all will be fine,

For example: 
Mrs. xxx was a full time employee of xxx in the following capacities:
Trainee Software Engineer : start date - end date
Software Engineer	start date - end date
Senior Software Engineer	start date - end date

During her tenure as a Trainee Software Engineer, xxx had performed the following roles and responsibilities.
- roles1
- role 2 etc

During her tenure as a Software Engineer, performed the following roles and responsibilities.
- roles1
- role 2 etc

During her tenure as a senior Software Engineer,performed the following roles and responsibilities.
- roles1
- role 2 etc

OR

Mrs. xxx was a full time employee of xxx Pvt Ltd.During her tenure she performed the following roles and responsibilities.

role 1
role2 etc

Which format we should follow?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Hi,
> 
> If we have multiple roles in same organization, when we add roles and responsibilities, whether we need to add separately for each designation or one for all will be fine,
> 
> ...


Mine is almost exactly like your example#1. The other/ different information that I had is written above in green. It is recommended that you mention the location especially if it was an overseas work episode.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Deleting the message


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Thank you jjoby. Also can any one please let me know the size of the scanned documents. May I know if there is any maximum size limit??.
Today I scanned following below documents as single pdf and size came to 1.1 MB. May I know if this size is ok or do I need to decrease the size??
Can anyone please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Ex employer1:
4. Role and responsibilities letter on company letter head
5. Service or Experience Certificate (black and white copy) 
6. Relieving letter (black and white copy) 

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



jjoby said:


> - Educational details (1) as one pdf = certificate.pdf
> - Educational details (2) as one pdf = transcript.pdf
> - Educational details (3) : not sure, sorry
> - Employment1 details (4) will be fine : reference.pdf
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Thank you jjoby. Also can any one please let me know the size of the scanned documents. May I know if there is any maximum size limit??.
> Today I scanned following below documents as single pdf and size came to 1.1 MB. May I know if this size is ok or do I need to decrease the size??
> Can anyone please let me know. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


3MB per file is the limit. It should be a colour scan after certification (and not b/w).


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello All,

I am new to this thread and just went through first few pages. Lot of useful information available. I am about to start the ACS process in a day or two and have few questions. It would be great if someone can help me out:

1. Can someone please provide a sample statutory declaration format for Business analyst/ System analyst profile.
2. I have more than 10 yrs of exp in the same organization and I am wondering if I can have first salary slip. Any alternative to this?
3. Do I need to get the ACS assessment done for my wife? As of now I am not planning to include her skillset to increase my points or is it worth to have her appear for PTE/IELTS and get another 5 points. 

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you Keeda.

Can anyone please let me know if you have faced the below issues:

I tried to fill the Online acs assessement application but facing issues. I tried 3 times 

First time after completing the employment details I tried to save the application. It said application not saved and the options got grayed out

2nd time when I saved the application in 1st 2 to 3 steps it said acknowledgment mail is sent to your mailid with application id. you can login with application id and password and continue the application but I did not received any application id to my mail id.

3rd time I went till payment stage and tried to save the application. It said application not saved and the options got grayed out.

Has anyone faced these issues before??. Could you please help me. 

Another question is how can I upload the offer letters. Is there any option available??. Could you please let me know.

Once again thanks for all the help.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



KeeDa said:


> 3MB per file is the limit. It should be a colour scan after certification (and not b/w).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rohit,

Can you try with another browser? For me Google Chrome worked.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Try clicking only next and do not click on SAVE at any moment. I just did yesterday.

Also let me knoe once you receive the file number. I am still waiting for the email.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thanks KeeDa. I tried with Google chrome, Mozilla but its not working.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



KeeDa said:


> Rohit,
> 
> Can you try with another browser? For me Google Chrome worked.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Hi,

Thanks for replying. I tried many times today but not working.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



smsingh13 said:


> Try clicking only next and do not click on SAVE at any moment. I just did yesterday.
> 
> Also let me knoe once you receive the file number. I am still waiting for the email.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello All,

One quick question: For work experience documents, it says either work references on company letterhead OR Third party statutory declaration.

Since this is my first job and I am working in this organization from past 10.5 yrs, will it work if I provide only statutory declaration because I wonder if my current organization will provide me a work exp certificate on company letterhead.

Appreciate your help in advance!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tikki2282 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One quick question: For work experience documents, it says either work references on company letterhead OR Third party statutory declaration.
> 
> ...


Best option is to try and get roles and responsibilities listed on company letter head signed by your manager and HR. If that is not possible, then consider the statutory declaration from your manager or senior colleague. You can find samples attached on the first page of this thread. Even in case of statutory declaration, better inform the company HR/ manager about your plans so that they are aware about it and will co-operate should DIBP decide to get your employment verified.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Best option is to try and get roles and responsibilities listed on company letter head signed by your manager and HR. If that is not possible, then consider the statutory declaration from your manager or senior colleague. You can find samples attached on the first page of this thread. Even in case of statutory declaration, better inform the company HR/ manager about your plans so that they are aware about it and will co-operate should DIBP decide to get your employment verified.


Thank you so much for the response. It really helps. I appreciate.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

HELLO KEEDA and others expert,

In form 80, i can't accumulate my driving license number within the given column, please let me know what to do?

thanks in adv.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> HELLO KEEDA and others expert,
> 
> In form 80, i can't accumulate my driving license number within the given column, please let me know what to do?
> 
> thanks in adv.


with the above, one more query regarding the international travel. My international travel also not feed in with the given 5 rows only then how can I give them my last 10 years travel details.

thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> HELLO KEEDA and others expert,
> 
> In form 80, i can't accumulate my driving license number within the given column, please let me know what to do?
> 
> thanks in adv.


Try entering it without the obvious prefixes in the number- like if your DL number starts with BL or some such common abbreviation that does not necessarily count towards its uniqueness, then skip entering that. Other option would be to write this part with a pen and merge back a scanned copy of this page in the original pdf.



amar_klanti said:


> with the above, one more query regarding the international travel. My international travel also not feed in with the given 5 rows only then how can I give them my last 10 years travel details.
> 
> thanks


Use the last page- Sheet T.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I need some expert suggestions for my eligibility of 189/190.

I have done 

1- BSc Maths(Full Time)
2- 3 Yrs Software Engineering Diploma - 2011
3- MCA in Software Engineering Diploma - 2013 (Correspondence)
4- Started working in IT domain from 2010 on Contract basis 2010 - 2011
5- Permanent in IT domain from 2011 - Till Date

Please confirm if I am eligible...I read some post and having some confusion after reading page-6 query...
Do they count gap in job/education as well...


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Please suggest that is it mandatory for statutory declaration that person who is writing should mention his current address and his work location should be the same as his current address is? Can a person declare in his hometown different than his work location .


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Toshee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some expert suggestions for my eligibility of 189/190.
> 
> ...


Hi Toshee,

You are definitely eligible but how much points you will get for your Education and Experience will purely depends upon ACS assessment. Chances are they will access you in ICT minor and deduct 2 -3 yrs of exp to support the same. I would suggest you to go for ACS assessment first before you spend money on PTE/IELTS exam.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

shankygenie said:


> Hi Please suggest that is it mandatory for statutory declaration that person who is writing should mention his current address and his work location should be the same as his current address is? Can a person declare in his hometown different than his work location .


Hi Shanky,

That's absolutely fine. All you need to make sure that you have documents to support the information you provide in SD.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Very informative post! Thank you.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi tikki2282,

Thanks for you response.But wanted to check I have done MCA even though I will fall under ICT Minor.... Age(30) + Edu (15) =45 ....Please confirm if my calculation is wrong...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Toshee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some expert suggestions for my eligibility of 189/190.
> 
> ...


Go through Page 9 on this document https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
You must have at least 1.5 years of fulltime study. So, based on this your MCA may not be that useful.
So, considering your Diploma to be closely related your occupation you can score
1. 10 points for diploma
2. 0 for your experience, as ACS will deduct 5 years.

This is my assessment, you could check with other seniors.
If your MCA gets counted, you'll score 15 for MCA as well as 5 points for your 3 years experience, provided MCA is closely related to your occupation.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi rameshkd ,

Thanks for response..

A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study
At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content

The full-time study condition is mentioned under OR clause ,does it really affect if having minimum of 3 semesters of study ??

Also 5 points for 3 years experience will not be provided because if they count MCA suitable, then 2013 - 2015 experience will be considered as Skill Level Requirement Met Date.
So any experience later 2015 can be used for claiming points...

Please suggest if my understanding is correct.
Also confirm If ACS consider correspondence degree....


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

hello experts/keeda,

I am trying to fillup immi account details. In one section following thing mention and I have little confusion on tht,
*Employment in nominated occupation

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?*

I have 8+ years experience in my own country then what should I mention on it. yes or no. what is the meaning of overseas. will they treat my country as overseas in respect with Australia.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> hello experts/keeda,
> 
> I am trying to fillup immi account details. In one section following thing mention and I have little confusion on tht,
> *Employment in nominated occupation
> ...


Non-Australian is overseas.
Mention YES as the answer to this question and choose the right skilled employment bracket (0-3, 3-5, 5-8, 8+) in the dropdown for the next question below it.
Edit: employment bracket as per ACS certified skilled work experience (i.e. the period for which you've claimed points).


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> hello experts/keeda,
> 
> I am trying to fillup immi account details. In one section following thing mention and I have little confusion on tht,
> *Employment in nominated occupation
> ...


Yes, they treat your country as overseas with respect to Australia.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I am upload the document in the Immi account. In my spouse section, one evident type is mention as "Custody, Evidence of". Can you please let me know, what document should I upload on it. I already upload her birth certificate, NID in the other sections.

As time, in the "Relationship-Spouse" type, I don't any option for marriage certificate in the drop down list as well as no option for others(specify). Then how can I upload our marriage certificate with proper select items in the drop down list.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am upload the document in the Immi account. In my spouse section, one evident type is mention as "Custody, Evidence of". Can you please let me know, what document should I upload on it. I already upload her birth certificate, NID in the other sections.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Ignore that.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Non-Australian is overseas.
> Mention YES as the answer to this question and choose the right skilled employment bracket (0-3, 3-5, 5-8, 8+) in the dropdown for the next question below it.
> Edit: employment bracket as per ACS certified skilled work experience (i.e. the period for which you've claimed points).


Keeda, 

I have not claimed points for work experience. But I have said that my work experience is relavant to my occupation code and that years is 0-3. 

Therefore, I have not submitted any documents related to work. You think I should be worried about this or should have provided documents/tax certificates regarding these?

Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sudeep,

Documents not required since not claiming points. You don't have to worry. If CO thinks you need to upload them, then you will be asked to do so and provided with 28 days time to complete the request. If you already have the documents ready, then you may as well upload them now. Upload Form 80 as well because it is now being requested more often. Having everything in place upfront will increase your chances to get a direct grant.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Ignore that.


Hello Keeda,

What about this one

In the "Relationship-Spouse" type, I don't any option for marriage certificate in the drop down list as well as no option for others(specify). Then how can I upload our marriage certificate with proper select items in the drop down list.

What is the number document number, means how many documents can I upload to immi account.

thanks again mate


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Sudeep,
> 
> Documents not required since not claiming points. You don't have to worry. If CO thinks you need to upload them, then you will be asked to do so and provided with 28 days time to complete the request. If you already have the documents ready, then you may as well upload them now. Upload Form 80 as well because it is now being requested more often. Having everything in place upfront will increase your chances to get a direct grant.



Heyy keeda
I dont have these documents ready but then should be able to furnish them during the 28 days timeframe.
Uploaded form 80.

Thanks for the info.
Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> What about this one
> 
> ...


I just logged in and checked. I clearly see that my marriage certificate was uploaded under:
"Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" - "Marriage Certificate"

Limit is 5MB per file and 60 files per applicant.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I just logged in and checked. I clearly see that my marriage certificate was uploaded under:
> "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" - "Marriage Certificate"
> 
> Limit is 5MB per file and 60 files per applicant.



Sorry keeda, find the option in the bottom of drop down list after scroll

60 files per applicant means, 60 files for me and 60 files for my wife; in total 120 files. One more thing, is it not possible to view the pdf after upload into the immi account.

Thanks again keeda for your support


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Sorry keeda, find the option in the bottom of drop down list after scroll
> 
> 60 files per applicant means, 60 files for me and 60 files for my wife; in total 120 files. One more thing, is it not possible to view the pdf after upload into the immi account.
> 
> Thanks again keeda for your support


That's right. 60 each.
No, it is not possible to view, edit, or delete uploaded files. You only get to see the file name and categories it was uploaded under.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

*RPL for BTECH Civil*

Hi - This is my first post on any expat forum. I am B.TECH civil with 15 years of IT experience. Can someone please advise when I go for skill assessment, should it be general assessment or RPL. 

If its RPL, whether I would get point for my B.tech


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

Rahul77 said:


> Hi - This is my first post on any expat forum. I am B.TECH civil with 15 years of IT experience. Can someone please advise when I go for skill assessment, should it be general assessment or RPL.
> 
> If its RPL, whether I would get point for my B.tech


Hi Rahul,

According to ACS, if your highest degree curriculum does not match your job roles and responsibilities then they deduct 7 years of your experience.

Since you have 15 years of experience, remaining 8 years of experience is considered after deducting 7 years.

If you are working in a field related to civil like CAD/CAM tools then they may deduct only 2-4 years. 
It all depends on your B.Tech Curriculum and job responsibilities

RPL may not be required.

Hope this is helpful


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks sai438. I am going to apply for System Analyst code as I have been performing that role for so long. So 7 years of experience won't be considered but still I would have 8 years of work experience considered(total 15 +). This should do the job for me.

But I have heard somewhere that ACS evaluates only last 10 years experience. In that case I would end up having only 3 years experience (7 years being eaten by my non IT degree)) . Is that true or my wrong assumption ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rahul77 said:


> Thanks sai438. I am going to apply for System Analyst code as I have been performing that role for so long. So 7 years of experience won't be considered but still I would have 8 years of work experience considered(total 15 +). This should do the job for me.
> 
> But I have heard somewhere that ACS evaluates only last 10 years experience. In that case I would end up having only 3 years experience (7 years being eaten by my non IT degree)) . Is that true or my wrong assumption ?


There is no 7 year rule. It either is 6 or 8 years for RPL applications. From page#4 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:

"If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria."

If you do not hold any tertiary educational qualifications, you will require 8 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria."


Your non-IT B.Tech degree would need 6 years of work experience to qualify. So you will get to use the rest (16-6) years to claim work experience points. All this assuming that you worked as a SA (or closely related) all those 16 years.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Keeda,

Need your help again 

I am mistakenly upload one of my overseas experience document into Australian experience item list. Is there anyway I can acknowledge this into the system? Only one document was upload mistakenly into that section.





KeeDa said:


> There is no 7 year rule. It either is 6 or 8 years for RPL applications. From page#4 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:
> 
> "If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria."
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> Need your help again
> 
> I am mistakenly upload one of my overseas experience document into Australian experience item list. Is there anyway I can acknowledge this into the system? Only one document was upload mistakenly into that section.


I did that too- uploaded my Indian education documents under "Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of" instead of "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of"

When I realised this mistake, I searched the forums and found people having submitted form 1023 for it. On the same threads, others said they did not bother about and leave it as-is. I too myself chose to forget it and assume it never happened.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Keeda - So there is no doubt that I need RPL , can't go for general assessment. Please confirm


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rahul77 said:


> Hi Keeda - So there is no doubt that I need RPL , can't go for general assessment. Please confirm


Yes, it has to be RPL because B.Tech Civil is not an ICT degree.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, it has to be RPL because B.Tech Civil is not an ICT degree.


ACS will not assess my Civil Engineering degree so would i need to go to some other assessing authority for claiming education points.

or just +ve RPL assessment will get me education points as well. 

I have gone through number of posts but didn't get concrete answer on this. Some say you need to get approval from VETASS and some say its is not required once you get +ve assessment from ACS. Really really and really confused 

I hope I will get correct information from you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I too have come across some posts suggesting you don't need the VETASSESS assessment for education, but I myself always recommend to pay a little extra and have that done just to be safe.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi ,

I am currently working in UAE and my Employer is not ready to give me Letter stating to "Whom this may Concern"
Can any one help me out,whom i should address the exp letter, either it should be DIAC or ACS.
How i can handle this Situation to deal with both.

Thanks


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Whats the Letter for?
If its for an application for assessment of skills you adress it to the Assessing Authority.
If its for a visa application to the Department Of Immigration & Border Partrol


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Required Documents*

I recently applied for EOI, and while it is being processed, I intend to start working on collecting documents required in future while applying for visa.

We are a family of 4, myself, my spouse and 2 kids (11yrs and 5yrs).

I have also lived and worked in UK (from 2008-2010) for 2.5yrs. ( Self , spouse and 1st child ) and presently in India.

Can anyone guide me , what all documents do I need to collect and submit once my EOI is approved.

Sumit


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Look at Manik's post


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Do we need to have photocopies of following attested by Notary ?

1. PaySlips
2. Bank Statement
3. Income Tax 
4. PCC
5. Appointment Letters
6. Releasing Letters


Sumit


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Is the PCC required for all applicants (or minor are excluded ?)


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Teezee,

Exp letter is for ACS Skill Assessment and Immigration process and none of the company will release 2 Different letters , and in my case company wants to address someone , they are not willing to write it down " to whom it may concern"
so I was just curious, what would be the possibility to accommodate both of the authorities .

Thanks


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello Experts,

Even in my case, one of the company is stating that its mandatory to mention purpose as per company process.

So should I ask them to mention for the purpose of ACS or purpose of Aus immigration or DIBP or anything else ?

Currently, I need this for ACS and then I also need to upload this for further visa processing.

As of now, they gave me with mention of purpose as skill assessment from ACS.

Kindly suggest.


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Teezee,
> 
> Exp letter is for ACS Skill Assessment and Immigration process and none of the company will release 2 Different letters , and in my case company wants to address someone , they are not willing to write it down " to whom it may concern"
> so I was just curious, what would be the possibility to accommodate both of the authorities .
> ...


Let them know you need two letters going to different recipients, I am sure they will assist. If they are rigid then have it addressed to ACS and copied to DIBP as second recipient on the same letter


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Someone , please help with my queries.

Do we need to have photocopies of following attested by Notary ?

1. PaySlips
2. Bank Statement
3. Income Tax 
4. PCC
5. Appointment Letters
6. Releasing Letters
7.Is the PCC required for all applicants (or minor are excluded ?)

Sumit


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for each and every member of this forum especially my special thanks to KeeDa, NiceMathan, Mainak. 

I have received positive ACS Assessment today. Please find the details:

Dear Mr XXXXXXXX,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on XX September 2015.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from XXXX University completed XXXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 05/06 - 01/07 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/07 - 10/07 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/07 - 07/13 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/13 - 06/14 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 06/14 - 09/15 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA


Could you please let me know how many points I will get for my work experience. Is this 5 points or 10 points??. Can any one please clarify.

Also could any one please let me know the links for PTE exam preparation. Once again thanks for all the help.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for each and every member of this forum especially my special thanks to KeeDa, NiceMathan, Mainak.
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,

I suggest you create your skillSelect account and enter the details exactly as above with all episodes till Aug-2010 as not-relevant and the rest (from Nov-2010 onwards) as relevant. I am afraid at the moment you will get only 5 points because of the 2 months gap between Company2 and Company3. But, should you not get invited in a few months' time, your points will auto-increase to 10 for employment. Make sure you leave the ToDate blank for your current employment for this to happen.

Edit: Just realised that you are yet to sit the PTE. Do the skillSelect EOI filing after your PTE. As for help with PTE, simply search this forum. There are many helpful threads.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I suggest you create your skillSelect account and enter the details exactly as above with all episodes till Aug-2010 as not-relevant and the rest (from Nov-2010 onwards) as relevant. I am afraid at the moment you will get only 5 points because of the 2 months gap between Company2 and Company3. But, should you not get invited in a few months' time, your points will auto-increase to 10 for employment. Make sure you leave the ToDate blank for your current employment for this to happen.
> 
> Edit: Just realised that you are yet to sit the PTE. Do the skillSelect EOI filing after your PTE. As for help with PTE, simply search this forum. There are many helpful threads.


Whye 5 points . Experience after Aug 2010 is considered by ACS so it will be 5+ years and it should give him 10 points. Gap is there for him in year 2007 but that becomes irrelavant as ACS is considering from Sep 2010.

As per official site :In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years) - 10 points

I am totally new to immigration rules etc so will need your help in confirming this. I might also fall in the same category when I go for assessment soon.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rahul77 said:


> Whye 5 points . Experience after Aug 2010 is considered by ACS so it will be 5+ years and it should give him 10 points. Gap is there for him in year 2007 but that becomes irrelavant as ACS is considering from Sep 2010.
> 
> As per official site :In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years) - 10 points
> 
> I am totally new to immigration rules etc so will need your help in confirming this. I might also fall in the same category when I go for assessment soon.


Ah! completely missed that one. Good find @Rahul77. Thanks for that.
@Rohit- yes you will be able to claim 10 points for work experience. Become eligible after clearing your PTE and file the EOI. You should have 10 points from your work experience.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Ah! completely missed that one. Good find @Rahul77. Thanks for that.
> @Rohit- yes you will be able to claim 10 points for work experience. Become eligible after clearing your PTE and file the EOI. You should have 10 points from your work experience.


Hi Keeda , I see Job Verification date as 22-9 in your case. Is the job verification also done from previous employers(Aus Immigration/ACS)). One of my previous employer doesn't exist anymore but this experience is for 2003-2004 and since then I am sticking to one employer.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rahul77 said:


> Hi Keeda , I see Job Verification date as 22-9 in your case. Is the job verification also done from previous employers(Aus Immigration/ACS)). One of my previous employer doesn't exist anymore but this experience is for 2003-2004 and since then I am sticking to one employer.


It mostly happens with current employer, but they verifying facts from more than one employers is not unheard of either: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-775.html#post8190106

Since that is a very old period, and not even relevant (2003-2004), I don't think they will bother to check. But, to be on the safer side, you can get a statutory declaration from some higher up manager who worked at that company and maybe supplement it with additional evidence of the company closure (news / web articles, etc).


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you very much KeeDa, Rahul for your guidance.

Actually I have one doubt. Out of the above 5 years experience counted from August 2010, 11 months is related to Australia work experience i.e 

Dates: 07/13 - 06/14 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: AUSTRALIA

Then in that case does my overseas experience going to become less than 5 years i.e 49 months (60-11)??. If that is the case do i get only 5 points??. I am confused about this 11 months of Australia experience. Is this going to be considered as part of 5 years and eligible for claiming 10 points or removed from the 5 years experience.

Could you please clarify.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit




KeeDa said:


> Ah! completely missed that one. Good find @Rahul77. Thanks for that.
> @Rohit- yes you will be able to claim 10 points for work experience. Become eligible after clearing your PTE and file the EOI. You should have 10 points from your work experience.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Thank you very much KeeDa, Rahul for your guidance.
> 
> Actually I have one doubt. Out of the above 5 years experience counted from August 2010, 11 months is related to Australia work experience i.e
> 
> ...


I missed that one too!
Unfortunately for you, those 11 months would not count towards anything (i.e. neither onshore nor offshore experience). So you will end up with only 5 points instead from your offshore experience.


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you KeeDa.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



KeeDa said:


> I missed that one too!
> Unfortunately for you, those 11 months would not count towards anything (i.e. neither onshore nor offshore experience). So you will end up with only 5 points instead from your offshore experience.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi,

For the employment reference letters, do we have to provide the company HR with the text for the same or they provide based on their organization's JD?

Thanks & Regards,
1MoreEECandidate (from India)


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

*Job Experience Letter*



mainak said:


> feel free to post your query here - no question is silly question


Hi,

Thanks for your encouragement .

I wanted to ask if we have to provide contents for the employment reference letter or would they be able to provide that based on the JD they have? FYI, I too am an ex IBM employee. So, if I write to Separations co-ordinator with my emp id, will they be able to provide (email) me the letter?

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

1moreEECandidate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement .
> 
> ...


Nope, you have to supply the content which at first would be validated by your ex-PM and then will be printed by HR and will be sent to you via speedpost


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Is organization chart mandatory for ACS. I don't see this document in the list of things.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Rahul77 said:


> Is organization chart mandatory for ACS. I don't see this document in the list of things.


Good to have, not mandatory


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

mainak said:


> Good to have, not mandatory


So Oraganization chart is good have if you don't roles and responsibility letter from the employer . Right ?

I saw in one of your post that you have lot of IELTS content. Can you please share that if possible.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

RnR letter is must - no alternative...

IELTS material - Google mate  can't share...


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Seniors.

Can anyone share sample Job Responsibilities for Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) Please....

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

mainak said:


> Note: Recent ACS changes indicate you shall produce payslip also along with this.


In my case, my previous company was bankrupted so I couldn't get the employment reference from HR officially. I made Statutory Declaration with the format was designed by myself but ACS didn't accept. ACS ask me to supply as below:

_All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include one of the following as supporting evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
1. Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
2. Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
3. Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates_

I don't have number 1 and 3. For number 2, I don't know how to make/get it.
Please give me your advise.
Thank you so much


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> In my case, my previous company was bankrupted so I couldn't get the employment reference from HR officially. I made Statutory Declaration with the format was designed by myself but ACS didn't accept. ACS ask me to supply as below:
> 
> _All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include one of the following as supporting evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
> 1. Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
> ...


if acs asks for these even after sending stat decl, then you gotta make it mate... else send email to acs officer explaining why you cant have these


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

mainak said:


> if acs asks for these even after sending stat decl, then you gotta make it mate... else send email to acs officer explaining why you cant have these


Hi mainak,

Thank you so much for quick reply.

Actually, this case isn't mine, it's from my friend, the one has already submit SA to ACS. My friend doesn't have what ACS requires so ACS didn't accept her experience for 18 months. 

And my case is same. I did work with 2 companies for 5 years. If ACS rejects 5 years of experience, my experience will be under 3 years, it means I have no point for experience. Currently, I didn't submit SA yet but I want to know if there any solution for my case then I will prepare it before submitting.

As you mentioned, let send an e-mail to ACS to explain my situation. And as someone on expatforum advised me that, let send to ACS all documents that I have such as: offer letter, bank statement, Social Ensurance, Employment Reference with statutory declaration.
Hope it will be fine.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Guys,

Can anyone tell me when is the best time to start applying for jobs from here?
Is it 
- after getting grant letter or
- after CO is assigned or
- just after lodging for visa ?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me when is the best time to start applying for jobs from here?
> Is it
> ...


Hi ,

From the feedback on this forum, the best time to apply is once you land in Australia so that you can meet them in person and ready to get on with the job.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

I am little confused and hence have the following queries . It will be great if anyone can answer them for me.
Questions are related to documents to be submitted at the time of 189 Visa Application

1. Form 1393 Electronic application form -(Is it required for all or applicants above 16 only?)

2. Form 80 - Is it required for child less than 16yrs of age ?

3. Character Statutory Declaration form - Is it required for child less than 16yrs of age ?

4. Is PCC required for child less than 16yrs of age ?

5. I am NOT claiming any points for spouse. Do I still need to submit the following :-
a. Degree certificates for spouse
b. Experience certificates for spouse
c. English language ability for spouse

6. Self - Income Tax statements - should these all be notarized?

7. Self - Bank statements to show salary credits - should these all be notarized?

8. Are medicals required for each applicant ( what about those less than 16yrs of age ?)


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

smsingh13 said:


> I am little confused and hence have the following queries . It will be great if anyone can answer them for me.
> Questions are related to documents to be submitted at the time of 189 Visa Application
> 
> 1. Form 1393 Electronic application form -(Is it required for all or applicants above 16 only?)
> ...


Have a look to the following post........best of luck

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Can any of the forms (eg Form80) be filled inside the computer(pdf) or they have to be filled by hand ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

smsingh13 said:


> I am little confused and hence have the following queries . It will be great if anyone can answer them for me.
> Questions are related to documents to be submitted at the time of 189 Visa Application
> 
> 1. Form 1393 Electronic application form -(Is it required for all or applicants above 16 only?)
> ...


1. This is the online application form that you fill using your browser. You fill in details for all applicants in here.

2. No.

3. No.

4. No.

5.
a. No (but depends. See #c below)
b. No
c. Yes. If this proof is a letter from spouse's college, then 5.a will be required.

6. No

7 No, but recommended to have the bank's round seal on them.

8 Yes- including minors.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

smsingh13 said:


> Can any of the forms (eg Form80) be filled inside the computer(pdf) or they have to be filled by hand ?


Yes, all the pdf forms can be filled on a computer. Print the last signature page and merge it back into the original form after having signed it.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. This is the online application form that you fill using your browser. You fill in details for all applicants in here.
> 
> 2. No.
> 
> ...


Thanx Keeda.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

KeeDa, you have vast knowledge on the entire visa process..you better try for some aus govt jobs esp in immigration dept..we all are greatly thankful for your valuable posts..


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

First of all, a BIG Thank you for all the supporters of this thread, I couldn't find any thing better than this forum, Kudos to You.

Finally, We have got the positive result letter from the ACS and we're about to launch the EOI. Now the confusion is, my wife's occupation(software engineer) is listed in NSW state under 190 visa but my occupation (software Test Engineer) is not listed. So, the question is, whether my wife can get the partner points(5 points) in this case or not ?

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all, a BIG Thank you for all the supporters of this thread, I couldn't find any thing better than this forum, Kudos to You.
> 
> ...


I presume that your wife is the primary applicant and you guys are applying for the 190 visa. In this case, the only requirement is that both your occupations be on the CSOL which indeed is the case. Your (secondary applicant's) occupation not being sponsored by the state is irrelevant. Your case is still eligible for the +5 partner points.

PS: I also presume you meant yours is _261314: Software Tester_


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I presume that your wife is the primary applicant and you guys are applying for the 190 visa. In this case, the only requirement is that both your occupations be on the CSOL which indeed is the case. Your (secondary applicant's) occupation not being sponsored by the state is irrelevant. Your case is still eligible for the +5 partner points.
> 
> PS: I also presume you meant yours is _261314: Software Tester_


Hello KeeDa,

Thanks allot for your prompt reply, it's indeed a great relief for us.

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello KeeDa,

When I apply in NSW under 190 Visa, I'm also eligible to stay at Sydney right ? Is there any such restriction for 190 visa to spread the migrants mainly in the rural parts of the state ?

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jjoby said:


> Hello KeeDa,
> 
> When I apply in NSW under 190 Visa, I'm also eligible to stay at Sydney right ? Is there any such restriction for 190 visa to spread the migrants mainly in the rural parts of the state ?
> 
> ...


Yes, you both can live and work in Sydney. The thing that you heard about rural/ regional parts is applicable for 489 visa holders, and not 190.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you both can live and work in Sydney. The thing that you heard about rural/ regional parts is applicable for 489 visa holders, and not 190.


Hello KeeDa,

Thank You for your reply.

We launched the EOI on NSW state under 190 visa, but we have only 65 points including state nomination points(5 points). Do you have any idea about the probability of getting an INVITATION with this score in NSW ?

Kindly reply if anybody else received the invitation with this score lately ?

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

State nominations for ICT applicants have been slow so far this year. You can get a better picture of NSW nominations here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html



jjoby said:


> Hello KeeDa,
> 
> Thank You for your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

Very informative and detailed link. Please can any one share any good tool for jpeg to pdf conversion.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

*ACS work Exp doubts*

Hi Mainak,

Thanks a lot for the wonderful information.

One of my previous company's HR dept has agreed to give me the experience letter in the required format. Is this enough or this letter requires a signature from my then manager ? I am unable to contact him.

I see that you have submitted 4 letters. All these letters are mandatory or just a letter from HR dept is enough?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

snb said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the wonderful information.
> 
> ...


manager sign not required
company letter head with standard seal is well enough


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Mainak ..That was super quick 

One last thing. I have worked for about 10.5 years before joining the current company that is about 4 months ago . Getting the HR letter is risky and I would like to skip it. Is that Okay as 4 months additional exp may not add much ? I hope current org's letter is not mandatory ?!

Thanks again...


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

If you can submit the Offer letter and payslips along with statutory declarations it should be enough for ACS. If the CO asks later, you will have to provide the R&R from HR
I did the same in my new company as I didn't want them to know that I was applying for PR. After CO contacted me for proof of employment, I told my HR and then got the required documents.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks pumbaa


----------



## AAIndian (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

I have got a successful ACS done for ANZSCO Code- 261314 - "Software Tester".

I want to get a new ACS done for another ANZSCO Code - 261313 - "Software Engineer"

But when I open my application as I cannot create new and can only link to my existing application, and I cannot remove old Declarations which have my roles and responsibilities as "Software Tester".

I cannot remove or edit old documents already uploaded. Thus,

Can we edit those document?
If yes, how?
If not, do we need to upload the ones with roles and responsibility as "Software Engineer" alongwith the ones already uploaded?
How will ACS Authority differentiate between the new ones and the old ones?
Will the review both?

Thanks,
AA


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

AAIndian said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have got a successful ACS done for ANZSCO Code- 261314 - "Software Tester".
> 
> ...


Even I would be trying a similar process. Can u tell me why doesn't it allow to create a new application. The website says that we can create a new application


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Even I would be trying a similar process. Can u tell me why doesn't it allow to create a new application. The website says that we can create a new application


You cannot edit or delete old documents, so what you need to do is prepare all new set of documents and upload them again.

Authorities will review the new documents (ensure the roles and responsibilities should not be like comparing apples to oranges), they should have some sort of similarities.

Thanks!


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

How can we pay Visa fee from India? In some other thread I saw a suggestion that HDFC Forex Plus Card can be used. But while applying for the card, it asks for the date of travel and says that the date should not be later than 60 days from application date. So whats the work around..?


----------



## Aussiedream2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi All, 

Can anyone advise me that if a person is qualifying on the minimum points criteria but has only 1 year of relevant skill experience, is he eligible to apply for immigration or not? Is relevant job necessary for immigration even if he gets the basic required points on other parameters?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Go for ICICI bank travel card.

IF you have an existing relationship with ICICI Bank then ONLY Passport copy is required along with some A2 form.


Refer my following post for more details.

How to pay VISA fees!





George2014 said:


> How can we pay Visa fee from India? In some other thread I saw a suggestion that HDFC Forex Plus Card can be used. But while applying for the card, it asks for the date of travel and says that the date should not be later than 60 days from application date. So whats the work around..?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Suitable Skills Assessment Result is a MUST to be eligible for skilled IMMIGRATION.

Based on every individuals occupation there are certain "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" that one has to go through.




Aussiedream2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone advise me that if a person is qualifying on the minimum points criteria but has only 1 year of relevant skill experience, is he eligible to apply for immigration or not? Is relevant job necessary for immigration even if he gets the basic required points on other parameters?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In addition to this all depends on what occupation you nominate your self under.




Jeeten#80 said:


> Suitable Skills Assessment Result is a MUST to be eligible for skilled IMMIGRATION.
> 
> Based on every individuals occupation there are certain "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" that one has to go through.





Aussiedream2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone advise me that if a person is qualifying on the minimum points criteria but has only 1 year of relevant skill experience, is he eligible to apply for immigration or not? Is relevant job necessary for immigration even if he gets the basic required points on other parameters?


----------



## Sruthi (Oct 7, 2015)

Mainak,

The write up is so informative. Thanks a lot.

Sruthi


----------



## Aussiedream2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Suitable Skills Assessment Result is a MUST to be eligible for skilled IMMIGRATION.
> 
> Based on every individuals occupation there are certain "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" that one has to go through.


Thanks. But wanted to know if 1 year experience is enough or do you require a minimum 2 years. 
Also can skill assessment be done only of the qualifications if one does not have the required years of experience?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All depends on the qualification and occupation code under which the applicant is applying.




Aussiedream2015 said:


> Thanks. But wanted to know if 1 year experience is enough or do you require a minimum 2 years.
> Also can skill assessment be done only of the qualifications if one does not have the required years of experience?


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

Dave H said:


> Just a friendly note. I suggest you remove some of your ACS document attachments for two reasons:
> 
> 1) Potential for plagiarism
> 2) Your blurring hasn't worked as well as you'd like: your details are still visible.
> ...


+1 yes.


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Not able to download


----------



## nchandi (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi,
For ACS documents
I have experience letters(on company letter head) from past companies but they don't have roles & responsibilities mentioned in detail. so i am planning for STATUTORY declarations from seniors worked in that companies.
1.Also i am planning to send company experience letters along with statutory declarations. Is this correct way ? please help. 
2. Current company is not giving experience letter so planning a statutory declaration + first & last month payslip. is this sufficient ?
3. please note seniors have sent id cards of current companies ( as they are no longer with that company) but they don't have visiting cards. will that be fine ?


----------



## nchandi (Nov 14, 2015)

please help


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

nchandi said:


> Hi,
> For ACS documents
> I have experience letters(on company letter head) from past companies but they don't have roles & responsibilities mentioned in detail. so i am planning for STATUTORY declarations from seniors worked in that companies.
> 1.Also i am planning to send company experience letters along with statutory declarations. Is this correct way ? please help.
> ...


Please find my answers.

I have experience letters(on company letter head) from past companies but they don't have roles & responsibilities mentioned in detail. so i am planning for STATUTORY declarations from seniors worked in that companies.
Yes this will work
1.Also i am planning to send company experience letters along with statutory declarations. Is this correct way ? please help. 
Yes you can send experience letters and can prepare notarized statutory declarations for you roles and responsibilities.
2. Current company is not giving experience letter so planning a statutory declaration + first & last month payslip. is this sufficient ?
Yes it will be sufficient
3. please note seniors have sent id cards of current companies ( as they are no longer with that company) but they don't have visiting cards. will that be fine ?
I didnot submit any visiting cards or id cards, simple your manager (previous company and current company) declarations stating your roles and responsibilities will be enough.

Thanks!


----------



## Coyotes (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I am submitting ACS under 261311.
Below are my roles and responsibilities perfromed.

Dec 2008 - June 2010 work duties
- Interacting with client and understanding their business requirement.
- Preparing technical requirement document working with client as per their needs
- Preparing high level and low level design documents in accordance with requirements.
- Analysing and fixing the limitations and deficiencies in existing system.
- Responsible for defect fixing and new feature development using Java technology.
- Trouble shooting, debugging the application program code and analysing the programs reported in the application program code developed in Java
- Designing the fixes for bugs reported and presenting a design document to explain the root cause analysis.
- Making code changes in the program code to fix the issue.
- Performing unit test to ensure the code changes work as expected
- Developing new features in the product using Java technology
- Ensuring all deliverables meet defined quality standard(CMM level 5).


May 2012 - Present Duties
- Interacting with client and understanding their business requirement.
- Preparing Technical Specification document based on client requirement. 
- Being a part of project implementation from requirement gathering to testing and providing training.
- Proposing enhancements to clients after researching and analyzing the system programme needs and finding scope for increasing efficiency.
- Conducting defect analysis and performing necessary fixes and enhancements using ABAP technology.
- Designing the fixes for bugs reported and presenting a design document to explain the root cause analysis.
- Creating Test cases for developed applications to ensure ABAP code is delivering client specifications.
- Conducting Unit testing and system Integration testing to ensure the ABAP code functionality
- Creating training documents and provided training to the business users after handing over the new implemented system.
- Writing end user documentation, release documents for delivery.

Guys please go though them and verify if they fall under 261311 - Analyst Programmer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Answered your PM.

Refer the attached"ANZSCO-Descriptions" sheet to ascertain the fitment of your ANZSCO code: *ANZSCO Descriptions*

*In order for a qualification or employment period to be deemed closely related:*

* At least 65% of the ICT units in your qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation
* At least 65% of the duties and responsibilities listed in the employment reference letters must be relevant to
the nominated occupation.








Coyotes said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am submitting ACS under 261311.
> Below are my roles and responsibilities perfromed.
> ...


----------



## nchandi (Nov 14, 2015)

*Hello*

Hi mate, can you please share links to ielts material.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## paruln (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Mainak,

Your post has been my guide!! I am unable to view the Image links that you have mentioned in the post of Attaching Documents to the Invite. Is there any setting to view them?

Thanks!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

paruln said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Your post has been my guide!! I am unable to view the Image links that you have mentioned in the post of Attaching Documents to the Invite. Is there any setting to view them?
> 
> Thanks!!


Check page#87 or #55


----------



## msmita28 (Nov 25, 2015)

HI Mainak,

I am applying for 190 visa. I want to know once we get the ACS how much time we have before we can submit EOI and State sponsorship form.
Once I submit it how time do i have to accept the invitation , if i get invited.


----------



## pynks (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for such detailed information!!


----------



## juventus1432 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I have one doubt regarding my points.
1. Age(36 years) - 25
2. Qualification(BTech in Mechanical Engineering) - 15
3. Work Experience(8 years as SAP-ABAP Developer) - ?

I have done my ACS assessment(Developer programmer 261312) which turned out as positive. But what my doubt is whether i will receive 15 points for my work experience since my qualification is in mechanical engineering. In ACS Report they mentioned my work experience will be taken into account after March-2013. It stated as below:

The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Please clarify my doubt whether i will get 15 points for work experience??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

juventus1432 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have one doubt regarding my points.
> 1. Age(36 years) - 25
> ...


No, you don't get any points for work experience because March 2013 till today is less than 3 years. You will get 5 work experience points in March 2016.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi, 

Thanks for sharing all these very useful details.

Can you please let me know the validity of the IELTS results/Bands?

For How long these IELTS results remain valid?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for sharing all these very useful details.
> 
> ...


It is 3 years unless a lesser validity mentioned on your result card. Ref: How can I prove I have competent English?


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It is 3 years unless a lesser validity mentioned on your result card.


Thanks Dear.

I have generally seen it as mentioned around 2 Years from the date of issuing results.

Are there any chances that this is less than 2 Years? 
Please let me know from your experience.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

IELTS is 3 years since there is no such expiry mentioned on the IELTS result card and as you can see from the link given above, they consider it to be valid for 3 years.


----------



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

Great post with adequate information and thanks for that.

I have a question(sorry if my question seems silly, as I am new to the process) that if I want to apply both for 190 and 189 to increase my chances to get PR early, is there separate fee for both or I just need to pay whichever I receive first?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepak Malhotra said:


> Great post with adequate information and thanks for that.
> 
> I have a question(sorry if my question seems silly, as I am new to the process) that if I want to apply both for 190 and 189 to increase my chances to get PR early, is there separate fee for both or I just need to pay whichever I receive first?


Submitting an expression of interest does not cost any money, so you can do that to increase your chances and upon invitation, pay just for the one that gets invited first.


----------



## GoAussie2016 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi;

I had a query regarding notarisation of documents. Do we also need to have the electronically generated payslips notarised? They are black and white. However i read somewhere that payslips and bank statements dont need to be notarised? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you can get Payslips notarised then go for it, else don't fret over it. At times the Payslips have a note that these are electronically generated and sign not required.

Ideally bank statements should be colored. Else get them stamped form the bank (Their stamp should be colored).


*For few of my employments* I have just uploaded electronically generated payslips which were in Black and White. However Bank statements, Tax returns, FORM 26AS were colored.


*************************************************

*IF* your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.

*IF* your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.

*MOREOVER* in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.






GoAussie2016 said:


> Hi;
> 
> I had a query regarding notarisation of documents. Do we also need to have the electronically generated payslips notarised? They are black and white. However i read somewhere that payslips and bank statements dont need to be notarised?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## GoAussie2016 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## ashmiya (Dec 13, 2015)

hi mainak...

superb contribution from you for all the fellows trying hard to gather details.
Though i couldnt find the images that you had mentioned in visa application process.

I do i get to see that

Cheers

Ashmiya


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ashmiya,

You can find the missing images on page#87


----------



## ashmiya (Dec 13, 2015)

:juggle:Hello Keeda 

Thank you so much for the help ...
I am so excited that someone has responded to my query.
this is my first time as my blogger and i was not sure if i will be successful in receiving ans for my quires. 
I am so impressed with you 8+ in IELTS.
I wish your ANZSCO code is 221111(accountant general),then i could get all my doubts cleared from you .I have just given my IELTS .Awaiting my results.
Without proper guide i ended up giving IELTS general and just now confirmed from my Assesment body CPA that its IELTS Academic.Now i have to start my preparation all over.

Keeda and Mainak you guys are doing such a great job helping others also cross this bridge.

Anyone who has been successful with the code of 221111,kindly provide your help.
I need the job responsibilities that suits this code to be mentioned in job reference letter.

Thanks to Mainak for the format ,now need the content from another friend out here.

And keeda your PDF in page 55 is also very helpful.

One more very major doubt i have is ...i am an indian settled in kuwait .
completed my graduation in india as a master - Financial management .
Now should i notary attest my documents in india or kuwait ...

There is a lawyer who serves Indian embassy in kuwait ...can i get it done from him.

I will be in India end of Jan to collect my transcripts and syllabus from my universities.
Any additional work i should get it done in India during that time.

Regards



Regards


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Hai Seniors.

Can someone share sample job responsibilities of Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) please......

Thanks


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

bdtomas said:


> Hai Seniors.
> 
> Can someone share sample job responsibilities of Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) please......
> 
> Thanks


Tasks Include:

analysing, developing, interpreting and evaluating complex system design and architecture specifications, data models and diagrams in the development, configuration and integration of computer systems
researching, analysing, evaluating and monitoring network infrastructure to ensure networks are configured to operate at optimal performance
assessing and recommending improvements to network operations and integrated hardware, software, communications and operating systems
providing specialist skills in supporting and troubleshooting network problems and emergencies
installing, configuring, testing, maintaining and administering new and upgraded networks, software database applications, servers and workstations
providing network programming in support of specific business needs and requirements
preparing and maintaining procedures and documentation for network inventory, and recording diagnosis and resolution of network faults, enhancements and modifications to networks, and maintenance instructions
monitoring network traffic, and activity, capacity and usage to ensure continued integrity and optimal network performance


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

scorpion.prakash said:


> Tasks Include:
> 
> analysing, developing, interpreting and evaluating complex system design and architecture specifications, data models and diagrams in the development, configuration and integration of computer systems
> researching, analysing, evaluating and monitoring network infrastructure to ensure networks are configured to operate at optimal performance
> ...


Thanks a lot....


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,
We to are applying under 221111 code with family sponsorship. For this route also IELTS academic is required or General?


----------



## bode bhaktapur (Dec 19, 2015)

deepalivg said:


> Hi,
> We to are applying under 221111 code with family sponsorship. For this route also IELTS academic is required or General?


Either of them would work


----------



## ashmiya (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello Bode Bhaktapur 

The CPA assesment website says IELTS academic with a band 7 in all the modules.
Are you sure both would work.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Fellow members,
I am planning to fly to Australia along with my wife in coming months just to get our visa validated and we will come back as of now. I need to know if there is transit Visa required for Singapore and Bangkok?

I will not be going outside Singapore and Bangkok airports.

Plan: Mumbai->Singapore->Melbourne
Return: Melbourne->Bangkok->Mumbai

Thanks


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Not required ..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you aren't going to venture out of the Airports then you won't need transit Visa.




nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> I am planning to fly to Australia along with my wife in coming months just to get our visa validated and we will come back as of now. I need to know if there is transit Visa required for Singapore and Bangkok?
> 
> I will not be going outside Singapore and Bangkok airports.
> ...


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Still related to the baove can anyone advice whether it is necessary to fly to the exact state for visa validation for a 190 State sponsored. Take for instance if I was issued a 190 Visa for Northern Territory does it matter if my port of first entry/ landing is in another State like ACT-Sydney or I am required to go direct to Northern Territory?


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello experts i applied ( complete disclosure certificate) auzi pcc on 3rd December and i got the email by AFP department that they posted this on 8th December on my Indian address ( normal post) because there was no option to pay delivery fee. I am still waiting for this. Is this happening cause of holidays or Normal Post? Answer will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Removing the password from the income tax return document is somehow messing up the digital signatures in the pdf documents. Does anyone knows any workaround for this issue? 

Will it be okay if we upload an income tax document that says signature invalid in immi account?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

faroutsam said:


> Removing the password from the income tax return document is somehow messing up the digital signatures in the pdf documents. Does anyone knows any workaround for this issue?
> 
> Will it be okay if we upload an income tax document that says signature invalid in immi account?


If you are using Windows, download and install a pdf printer driver, use the File --> Print option on the password protected pdf file, choose the installed pdf printer and a file name+location and you should have a replica copy (but unprotected) of the original.

If using linux, use pdftk to achieve the same:
_pdftk input.pdf output output.pdf user_pw <your_pdf_password>_


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> If you aren't going to venture out of the Airports then you won't need transit Visa.


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply KeeDa. Your trick didn't worked for me. Pdf is not allowing print for protected document. However i found a workaround from this link below. 

How to Remove Passwords from Adobe PDF Files

It involves dropping the pdf in Chrome browser, entering the password there and then printing it to Google Drive. 
Worked like a charm! 





KeeDa said:


> If you are using Windows, download and install a pdf printer driver, use the File --> Print option on the password protected pdf file, choose the installed pdf printer and a file name+location and you should have a replica copy (but unprotected) of the original.
> 
> If using linux, use pdftk to achieve the same:
> _pdftk input.pdf output output.pdf user_pw <your_pdf_password>_


----------



## Nader Guirguis (Dec 25, 2015)

*Thanks Mainak !!*

Hello and Happy New Year Mainak, very professional and helpful threads !!

I have a question and would like to know where I ask it, I don't know also where to send private messages.

I'm electrical Power Engineer with 15 years experience all gained in construction, commissioning and servicing of special overhead cranes and other plant equipment for aluminum smelters in ME and GCC region , I have done my IELTS test with L6, S6.5, R6, W6 , I want to starts my CDR but my agent can't give me a clear answer about the job code I shall apply for, as per ASCO job descriptions I found that plant or production engineer ( 233513) is more suiting my experience or even Industrial Engineer (233511) but when I looked the Electrical engineer (233311) I found it talks more about design which I have not done before, my question now is:
can I write my CDR with production engineer ( 233513) even if my qualification is electrical Engineer ? 
I thanks you so much guys and wish all the best for you future !!
I will be very appreciated if someone who know the process give me his contact to help in some other questions. *<SNIP>*


*Please don't put personal information including emails addressees, phone numbers, etc, in your posts - see Rule 4 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*
Best regards
Nader


----------



## AvanishF (Jan 13, 2016)

mainak said:


> I am currently living with my cousin who is here for quite a long... hence by God's grace I am not fighting the battle of 'initial accommodation'


Hi Mainak,
Would you like to share your experience on how you ended up getting a job? i know there are tons of threads on this but its good to know from everyone's personal experiences.Also you have unique way of explaining things crisp & clear.

P.S : recently joined the forum


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I have the first page of this thread saved as a PDF.
> @mainak- do you have the images to re-upload them to this thread? Or should I post them (or send them to you)?


Hello Brother,

I want to have a look at those attachments.. I am applying for my visa soon and it will be a great help. I will ping you my mail id please send them to me..


Thanks mainak and thank U Keeda


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> I want to have a look at those attachments.. I am applying for my visa soon and it will be a great help. I will ping you my mail id please send them to me..
> 
> ...


They're all here on this thread. Page#87 or #55


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello KeeDa,
Hope you are fine! Wt is the update of your application? 


KeeDa said:


> They're all here on this thread. Page#87 or #55


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello KeeDa,
> Hope you are fine! Wt is the update of your application?


Still on hold, Amar. Maybe for one more month.


----------



## MASIM (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello,
I have submitted my EOI on 8th jan 2016. Can i submit application to EA for relevant skilled assessment after submitting EOI?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

How have you filled your EOI without the assessment details? Have you filled dummy details?

You may go ahead and submit your skill assessment with EA. Once you have the EA result ensure to update your EOI with the relevant skill assessment details.



MASIM said:


> Hello,
> I have submitted my EOI on 8th jan 2016. Can i submit application to EA for relevant skilled assessment after submitting EOI?


----------



## MASIM (Nov 2, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> How have you filled your EOI without the assessment details? Have you filled dummy details?
> 
> You may go ahead and submit your skill assessment with EA. Once you have the EA result ensure to update your EOI with the relevant skill assessment details.


I have filled EOI with my positive CDR assessment result, now i want relevant skilled assessment from EA. i have to ask, whether i have to suspend my EOI now and submit it again after getting relevant skilled assessment result or simply i can update EOI after getting relevant skilled assessment?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view (_I might be wrong_): Suspend your EOI now and once you have the skill assessment from EA then submit it.


You will have to get your skill assessment from EA and enter these details in EOI.






MASIM said:


> I have filled EOI with my positive CDR assessment result, now i want relevant skilled assessment from EA. i have to ask, whether i have to suspend my EOI now and submit it again after getting relevant skilled assessment result or simply i can update EOI after getting relevant skilled assessment?


----------



## MASIM (Nov 2, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In my view (_I might be wrong_): Suspend your EOI now and once you have the skill assessment from EA then submit it.
> 
> 
> You will have to get your skill assessment from EA and enter these details in EOI.


Thanks
can you tell me the taken by EA for relevant skilled assessment only?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just search threads relevant to EA and you might have your queries solved their.


* Non-accredited qualifications -*13 weeks from the date of receipt

* Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications -*6 weeks from the date of receipt

Other details could be searched here | *EA - Migration Skills Assessment*






MASIM said:


> Thanks
> can you tell me the taken by EA for relevant skilled assessment only?


----------



## MASIM (Nov 2, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Just search threads relevant to EA and you might have your queries solved their.
> 
> 
> * Non-accredited qualifications -*13 weeks from the date of receipt
> ...


please let me know the time taken by EA for independent job/experience assessment only? I had already got positive CDR assessment result.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have no idea around this.


Just search threads relevant to EA and you might have your queries answered their.





MASIM said:


> please let me know the time taken by EA for independent job/experience assessment only? I had already got positive CDR assessment result.


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Mr. Mainak,

I have read all your beneficial posts.

I wonder that you got about 100 full exams. I made an intensive search in internet and I got only the Cambridge IELTS books from 1 to 10 and some guide books such as Ace IELTS.

Can I ask you if you can upload some of those exams in any upload sites or dropbox. that will be a great favour for me and I think a lot of followers.


----------



## Karun82 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi dude

I have a doubt . I need to get SD from my senior managers but it always create a problem. Can v get it from some other senior manager whom i worked for 1 yr alone . But now he belong to some other department


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Karun82 said:


> Hi dude
> 
> I have a doubt . I need to get SD from my senior managers but it always create a problem. Can v get it from some other senior manager whom i worked for 1 yr alone . But now he belong to some other department


You need to get Statutory Declaration from work colleague only for the period that you worked for that manager. For example if you have worked for that manager only for 1 out of 4 years it should be mentioned only for that period of 1 year. Otherwise what you are suggesting would amount to misrepresentation of facts. 

You don't require SD from senior managers, it can be from your immediate reporting manager or a senior colleague of your team.

Sent from my mobile device using Expat Forum


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
One question: what happens if I apply for a passport renewal once I am granted Visa based on old passport. Will it pose a problem while travelling first time. Though old passport number is mentioned in the new passport.

Also do we need to inform anybody (Australian authority or anybody else) regarding new passport once visa is granted or is it automatically linked?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> One question: what happens if I apply for a passport renewal once I am granted Visa based on old passport. Will it pose a problem while travelling first time. Though old passport number is mentioned in the new passport.
> 
> Also do we need to inform anybody (Australian authority or anybody else) regarding new passport once visa is granted or is it automatically linked?
> ...


No, it does not happen automatically. You have to login to your immiAccount, use the 'update us' link and further the 'update passport details' link. Have your new passport details updated and make sure VEVO too shows the update in a week or two.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> No, it does not happen automatically. You have to login to your immiAccount, use the 'update us' link and further the 'update passport details' link. Have your new passport details updated and make sure VEVO too shows the update in a week or two.


Thanks Keeda,
Actually was weighing my options. As we r travelling to AUS in few months just to get visa stamped. Then after returning to India, will apply for renewal passport of my wife. So then too will I have to inform through form 929? Stamp will be on old passport.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Thanks Keeda,
> Actually was weighing my options. As we r travelling to AUS in few months just to get visa stamped. Then after returning to India, will apply for renewal passport of my wife. So then too will I have to inform through form 929? Stamp will be on old passport.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, even then you have to inform them via 929. This 929 process is now made online via 'update us' and then 'update passport details'. So no need to follow the pdf upload approach anymore.


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, need some advise.

Me and mine wife got Australian PR last year and have plans to move to Australia somewhere by end of this year. I have one question.

I know if child is born in Australia, he will get citizenship directly.
What if my wife gives birth to a child outside Australia, can the child travel with us on some visitor visa and then we apply Child visa (subclass 101) from there? Is it possible for child to get visitor visa and travel with us and if yes how much time that will take?
Are there any problems in getting the visa and PR for new born child who is born outside Australia.

Thanks


----------



## Samual Jackson (Jun 19, 2013)

Great great great work Mainak !!! thanks for the detailed first hand information.


----------



## rajini (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Mainak,

Thanks for your info on AUS-PR! Great Work !! I'm working in IT with 15 yrs of Exp.
Please let me know if age 40+ is even considered and also I don't have my marks card but I have my Prov & Deg Cert. 

Thanks,
Rajini


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

mainak said:


> “The step” where faint-hearted tends to think wish I had an agent... What I loved maximum in this forum is watching so many people fumbling at this stage to gradually gain confidence just by interacting with fellow members and not by paying money to someone. Finally all succeeded submitting alone with only help from official document and forum friends. Therefore, in this post I will detail in maximum for the benefit of all the future travellers in this journey.
> 
> To start with, here are all the files that I uploaded. I kept them ready such that I can file visa as soon as the invitation comes. All documents are color xerox, certified true copy and then color scan (except payslips). Minimum requirement is either b/w xerox and notary stamp or color scan. I exercised all these just because I had access to means.
> 
> ...


I am unable to find images. Where can I get them please?


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have a query. Initially I got invite for 190. I proceeded with it and created ImmiAccount with the respective mail id. But the visa fee is not paid and application is not yet submitted.
But, today I got invite for 189. Can I proceed creating new immiaccount for this 189 visa.?

Any suggestion?

Thanks in advance!!!!

Regards,
Jai

===================
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
11/07/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient)
18/09/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (60 points)
08/11/2015 -- EOI 190 Submitted (65 Points)
26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
04/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
19/01/2016 -- Application approved
29/01/2016 -- PCC done
02/02/2016 -- Invited for 189


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vmahajan25 said:


> Hi Guys, need some advise.
> 
> Me and mine wife got Australian PR last year and have plans to move to Australia somewhere by end of this year. I have one question.
> 
> ...


From what I know, 101 is when your child is offshore, and 802 is to be filed when onshore. Sure, you should be able to take your child to Australia and file 802 onshore. Search this forum for 101 and 802 to know the differences and other things.

Edit: The official links should help too:
101: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/101-
802: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/802-



rajini said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Thanks for your info on AUS-PR! Great Work !! I'm working in IT with 15 yrs of Exp.
> Please let me know if age 40+ is even considered and also I don't have my marks card but I have my Prov & Deg Cert.
> ...


Yes, is considered but age between 40 and 44 will give you only 15 points. As for work experience points, you will get a maximum of 15 points for 8+ years of overseas (non-Australian) work experience. You can get more points on top of these overseas 15 points if you have Australian work experience (1-3 years Oz experience = 5 points, 3-5 = 10 points, and so on...).

Marks card or something listing the subjects you studied (like transcripts or university attested syllabus) is a must-have as otherwise ACS will not be able to assess your degree. They need to know how closely related the subjects studied are to those required for your occupation.



deepalivg said:


> I am unable to find images. Where can I get them please?


Check page#87



itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query. Initially I got invite for 190. I proceeded with it and created ImmiAccount with the respective mail id. But the visa fee is not paid and application is not yet submitted.
> But, today I got invite for 189. Can I proceed creating new immiaccount for this 189 visa.?
> ...


Yes, you can forgo the nomination fees that you paid to NSW and go with the 189 option instead. I suppose you had two different EOIs and therefore have this opportunity to go with 189 now.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi guys,
I have a question. I am planning for Student visa on Master course and my hubby and kid will accompany me on dependent visa. My question is, when my hubby is on my student visa in Aus, can he separately apply for 489/189/190?
Or he needs to stick to my student dependent visa?
Please share any link on this regard.
Deepali


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

How can you get invite today for 189 ??? Today is nt theinvitation day or ithas become rolling invite now ???



itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query. Initially I got invite for 190. I proceeded with it and created ImmiAccount with the respective mail id. But the visa fee is not paid and application is not yet submitted.
> But, today I got invite for 189. Can I proceed creating new immiaccount for this 189 visa.?
> ...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Dear Mates,
Here i would like to provide the expenditure approximate in brisbane 
House rent $300-$350 per week (Good enough house)
Home phone rental with unlimited internet $60 per month
Mobile phone $40 per month per person
Food $200 per month for 3 person family
Transport $100 per month per person ( for shopping, job search or else)
Electricity bill $100 per month
Water bill $20 per month ( not in all houses)
Gas $70 per month (not in houses, but if gas not required it means electricity bill will be high then)
Cheers!


----------



## ABCG (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi 

I had applied for my Indian PCC on 8th December 2015 and till date they have no update for me regarding it. my last date to submit PCC has passed and i already have got three extensions.

I am not sure what to do now. They say it usually takes a long time and keep giving me examples of other applicants. you had mentioned in your other posts that you had written an email to your CO and they sent you an SD. 

I have already sent all proof of trying to secure the PCC. however the co said they will check back my application late in the month. I also want to write them an email describing the misery i am being put through by indian high commission. was your case similar to mine? how long do they wait for the PCC.
Although I have submitted my husband's PCC as he had done 90% of the work when he was in India. not sure really confused and worried.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ABCG said:


> Hi
> 
> I had applied for my Indian PCC on 8th December 2015 and till date they have no update for me regarding it. my last date to submit PCC has passed and i already have got three extensions.
> 
> ...


They should give you more extensions and this is also mentioned in the pdf document that you should have received from your CO. You just have to ensure that you provide them evidence that you have done the needful and the delay is from some other person/ organisation. I would suggest that you also upload the PCC applied for receipt/ proof under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain" along with a small one-page message/ note to the CO requesting for more time.


----------



## ABCG (Feb 3, 2016)

is there a possibility of getting an SD signed


----------



## ABCG (Feb 3, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> They should give you more extensions and this is also mentioned in the pdf document that you should have received from your CO. You just have to ensure that you provide them evidence that you have done the needful and the delay is from some other person/ organisation. I would suggest that you also upload the PCC applied for receipt/ proof under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain" along with a small one-page message/ note to the CO requesting for more time.


is there a possibility of getting an SD signed


----------



## ABCG (Feb 3, 2016)

ABCG said:


> is there a possibility of getting an SD signed


I had given them all the proofs including letter from high commission that it is under process last month. they acknowledged its recipt too. however, they said they will check back later in jan.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

deepalivg said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question. I am planning for Student visa on Master course and my hubby and kid will accompany me on dependent visa. My question is, when my hubby is on my student visa in Aus, can he separately apply for 489/189/190?
> Or he needs to stick to my student dependent visa?
> Please share any link on this regard.
> Deepali


Help please anyone?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ABCG said:


> I had given them all the proofs including letter from high commission that it is under process last month. they acknowledged its recipt too. however, they said they will check back later in jan.


There is no need of any signed declaration in this case. In my case too they said they will revisit my case sometime in the month when I told them my document would be ready. Unfortunately, it was not and I could not upload it, so they wrote back to me about it and I replied asking for more time. I never really gave them any declaration about it, but just documented evidence (like the PCC applied-for receipt in your case) that I am actively working towards procuring it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

deepalivg said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question. I am planning for Student visa on Master course and my hubby and kid will accompany me on dependent visa. My question is, when my hubby is on my student visa in Aus, can he separately apply for 489/189/190?
> Or he needs to stick to my student dependent visa?
> Please share any link on this regard.
> Deepali





deepalivg said:


> Help please anyone?


For PR visa application, there is no such condition/ restriction about one being a resident in Australia on a certain visa. He can apply anytime when he becomes points-eligible for the PR.


----------



## rajini (Feb 2, 2016)

rajini said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Thanks for your info on AUS-PR! Great Work !! I'm working in IT with 15 yrs of Exp.
> Please let me know if age 40+ is even considered and also I don't have my marks card but I have my Prov & Deg Cert.
> ...


Thanks KeeDa for your quick reply!! I have one more question on the same. I'm BE Mechanical but in IT for 15 yrs is this ok?
Thanks,
Rajini


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rajini said:


> Thanks KeeDa for your quick reply!! I have one more question on the same. I'm BE Mechanical but in IT for 15 yrs is this ok?
> Thanks,
> Rajini


Yes, is okay. You will have to apply to ACS for assessment using the RPL type of application. 6 out of your 15 years will be counted towards meeting the skills criteria and these 6 therefore cannot be counted towards work experience points. I suggest you check the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website.


----------



## shalinimittal (Jan 30, 2016)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


How can I download the attached copies? I can't find links.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi guys,
Is there anyone who has got positive skills assessment for General accountant by submitting only educational documents??
My case is - I am a B.Com from Mumbai - India and currently unable to provide any employment reference. Will I be able to submit skill assessment for General accountant by submitting my B.Com degree transcripts?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Dear All,

I am planning to apply for a PR very soon. I have been reading most of the threads on expat forum. I see that most of you are from IT background which has got me confused a bit.
I am a mechanical engineer with 9 years work exp in mechanical domain. I assume I have to get my skills assessed by EA and not ACS. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks,
Mithun


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mithung said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for a PR very soon. I have been reading most of the threads on expat forum. I see that most of you are from IT background which has got me confused a bit.
> I am a mechanical engineer with 9 years work exp in mechanical domain. I assume I have to get my skills assessed by EA and not ACS. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


Yes, you will have to get an assessment from EA. *The SOL* lists occupations (eligible for the independent PR) and their corresponding assessing authorities.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you will have to get an assessment from EA.


Thanks KeeDa. I am planning to move with my family. So if I am the primary applicant and have sufficient points to qualify, do I just need to apply for dependent for wife and kid later on?
At what stage do I need to apply for the family. Is there a separate process for family application?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mithung said:


> Thanks KeeDa. I am planning to move with my family. So if I am the primary applicant and have sufficient points to qualify, do I just need to apply for dependent for wife and kid later on?
> At what stage do I need to apply for the family. Is there a separate process for family application?


Mate, the best option would be to include wife and kid in your PR application now. This way they get the PRs along with you and at a much better cost. Sure, you can apply for their visas later on, but consider that now (with your PR) it will cost you 1800 AUD for wife and 800 for kid. Later on, for wife alone, the cost will be 6800+ AUD and 2300+ AUD for kid and 12+ months of wait time.

Edit: In case if you choose not to include them now, you will will have to declare them as dependents in your PR application and this would require their medicals and wife's PCC too.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Mate, the best option would be to include wife and kid in your PR application now. This way they get the PRs along with you and at a much better cost. Sure, you can apply for their visas later on, but consider that now (with your PR) it will cost you 1800 AUD for wife and 800 for kid. Later on, for wife alone, the cost will be 6800+ AUD and 3500 AUD (I think) for kid and 12+ months of wait time.


Where and how can I include wife and kid in my PR. Is it during EOI? Does my wife also have to undergo skill assessment in this case?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mithung said:


> Where and how can I include wife and kid in my PR. Is it during EOI? Does my wife also have to undergo skill assessment in this case?


In the EOI- yes. There are questions about dependents. If you missed this in the EOI and have been invited, then you can do so during visa filing too.

Your wife need not do the skills assessment. She however will need to prove *functional English*

If you need additional points, you can benefit from 5 partner points. For this, you will have to get her skills assessed (in any occupation from the same SOL as yours) and have to prove *competent English* for her in this case.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> If you need additional points, you can benefit from 5 partner points. For this, you will have to get her skills assessed (in any occupation from the same SOL as yours) and have to prove for her in this case.


Alright mate! All the while I was under the impression that I need to get assessed by ACS. I wasn't aware of EA. Since ACS doesnt require IELTS at the skill assessment stage I haven't taken it either. Now EA requires IELTS report at the assessment stage itself. Just booked a seat for IELTS for March 20.
Meanwhile getting all documents in place.


----------



## tonypunny (Dec 16, 2015)

*Skill Assessment Doubts.*

Hello All, The posts here have motivated me a lot.

Myself Tony, Business Analyst with 4 yrs Experience. Married, Software Engineer with 2 years experience. Both are above 26 years. 
I’m Graduated in ECE and Wife in Software Engineering.

My PTE Scores are 71, 75,72,64; Lost 1 mark in Speaking. 
Wife’s PTE Scores are 81, 82, 81,85 

I’m planning to make my wife as the primary applicant as we have 70 points together.

My doubts:

1.Can I travel first as I’ll be in a dependent role? (My current employer has possibilities to transfer me to some projects in Oz)
2. I Have a consolidated marks sheet for all semesters with the subject wise syllabus mentioned in it. Is that enough or do I need to to submit individual semester marks sheet? ( I Lost my 6th Semester Marks Sheet)
3.Should I change Spouse name in both of our passports? If yes, how long the process may take to get it changed?
4.How long does it normally takes to get selected from the pool as we have total 70 points and have the profession as Software Engineer(wife) and Business Analyst(Myself)?
5.Both of us were working at the same company and she had shifted to other. My Company got merged with another company. In this scenario, where I need to collect Experience certificates from different institutions, is it better to approach an agent for the process?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tonypunny said:


> Hello All, The posts here have motivated me a lot.
> 
> Myself Tony, Business Analyst with 4 yrs Experience. Married, Software Engineer with 2 years experience. Both are above 26 years.
> I’m Graduated in ECE and Wife in Software Engineering.
> ...


I would suggest save your assessment money and go with your wife (Software Engineer) as the primary applicant. With 65 points you will get invited quickly in the very next draw.

1. Yes, you can.

2. Your assessment is not really required as your wife alone has more than sufficient points (65); but if you have to, then the consolidated marksheet showing all your subjects studied.

3. As far as DIBP is concerned, this is not a requirement. Some PSKs (Indian Passport office outlet you approach for the PCC) ask you to get this done before issuing a PCC. If you know that the PSK in your area does not require spouse name to be endorsed, then you can avoid this. If you decide to do this, it should not take more than 30 to 45 days under normal circumstances.

4. Software Engineer applicant with 65+ points these days gets invited immediately in the next draw. For ICT BA, 65 points has some wait time (couple of months I think) but with 70, an ICT BA does get invited immediately. All this subject to occupation ceiling availability. Ceiling values can be checked here: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

5. For your wife- from both the employers. For you- the earlier institution does not exist anymore, so I don't think your HR will be able to use that letterhead to issue the reference letter. Instead, they should use the new one and mention something on the lines "is employed with <new_name> (formerly <old_name>) since __ to __".


----------



## tonypunny (Dec 16, 2015)

*Thank You So Much.*

Thank You So Much KeeDa for the quick response. You guys are always awsme. 








KeeDa said:


> I would suggest save your assessment money and go with your wife (Software Engineer) as the primary applicant. With 65 points you will get invited quickly in the very next draw.
> 
> 1. Yes, you can.
> 
> ...


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

Dear Mainak,
that is really wonderful info you have shared..salute to your patience and the desire to help intending migrants..I have filed an EOI for Australia without having an assessment done and IELTS exam answered..Well I guess it was ignorant of me to do that ....I will be getting both these things done by April..However would it affect my EOI ? when i logged in to skillselect it shows that the EOI is is not updated and needs to be done..does that mean that I can fill in the IELTS test results and assessment later?


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Help required.

Company 1. March 2007 to Jan 2009.
Getting SD from an old manager who is now in my company.
Since he will be writing the SD, is it required for him to mention his then emp ID, the then designation and exit date from the old company?

who is going to be "Witness Before me"? Is it the notary?

I have form 16 and form 26AS for assessment year 2009-10.
I have salary slips for the month of jul 2008, aug 2008 nov 2008, dec 2008 and jan 2009.
So no proof for the first year. I do have offer letter and relieving letter. 
I am trying to get the bank statement for 2 years. 

For DIBP, is the above evidence enough? 

Company 2. Jan 2009 to Jan 2013.

I had sent a mail to a manager whom I reported to earlier (At the time of exit, he was not my manager) who has approved my RnR. No I will send the approval mail to HR for referral letter. This will have "this manager's" details. 

I have 2/3 salary slips from the last year, all year's form 26AS and ITR. 
I have the bank statements for these 4 years but the credit does not say the company name. It only says "by salary".
For DIBP, is the above evidence enough? 

please advice.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

I filled my application in Immi Account after receiving invite from Victoria State. I have not undergone any medical test and have not yet filled any HAP ID in it. Should I go ahead and "Submit" the application.
Also, what will happen once I submit ? Will it ask for submission of required fees and then CO will be allocated.
Can anyone share the next steps after submitting the application in ImmiAccount ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

smsingh13 said:


> I filled my application in Immi Account after receiving invite from Victoria State. I have not undergone any medical test and have not yet filled any HAP ID in it. Should I go ahead and "Submit" the application.
> Also, what will happen once I submit ? Will it ask for submission of required fees and then CO will be allocated.
> Can anyone share the next steps after submitting the application in ImmiAccount ?


You need not do the medicals before submitting the application. Once submitted, you will be asked for the fees and then you will get access to your immiAccount where you are to upload your documents and generate HAP ID for every person included in your application.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys,

I have couple of questions with regard to EA assessment:

1. I have noticed that in most cases, ACS deducts 1-2 years of the total experience for IT guys. Does the same happen with EA? I am a Mechanical Engineer with 9 years of relevant experience. Will EA consider 9 years?

2. For CDR we need to submit our CV as well. Will our regular CV do or do I have to edit the RnR to match the occupation I am being assessed for?

Thanks,
Mithun


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

A quick question. 
I resigned from my job of 9 years in September 2014 and started my own business. Now i have 1.5 years of entrepreneurial experience too. Will this be a problem during EA assessment? Do I have to mention this at all though I have shown it in my resume?


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Mithung said:


> A quick question.
> I resigned from my job of 9 years in September 2014 and started my own business. Now i have 1.5 years of entrepreneurial experience too. Will this be a problem during EA assessment? Do I have to mention this at all though I have shown it in my resume?


Hello Mithung,

You can surely show ur business exp. Nothing to hide.
If you refer to msa booklet available on EA website, you will find what documents to be submitted if u r self employed.
With your case, u can skip ur self employment data as u can 9 years of exp and max employment points u can grab I I I 8+ years of exp. Get the employment assessed with 9 years, but in ur Resume mention ab ur business, if req EA will ask u to provide proofs.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike95 said:


> Hello Mithung,
> 
> You can surely show ur business exp. Nothing to hide.
> If you refer to msa booklet available on EA website, you will find what documents to be submitted if u r self employed.
> With your case, u can skip ur self employment data as u can 9 years of exp and max employment points u can grab I I I 8+ years of exp. Get the employment assessed with 9 years, but in ur Resume mention ab ur business, if req EA will ask u to provide proofs.


Thanks Mike.
I was thinking on similar lines. To not worry about self employment. It is a small local business and not an engineering company. Hence the only document I can show is a trade license.

Just saw you were assessed by EA. All suggestions are welcome.

How does one choose the occupational categories. As per the msa booklet, if i go with the required academic qualification, I should select 'Professional Engineer'. But if I go with the described RnR, then I should be choosing 'Engineering Associate'. Not really sure which one to choose. Summary statement seems to be different for each occupational category.

I am a mechanical engineer with automotive experience in design and development.


----------



## tonypunny (Dec 16, 2015)

*Downloading attachments*

Hi,

How can I download the attachments?

Regards,

Tony.





mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Foreign exchange*

Hi Fellow members,
I am travelling to Australia next month for 4 days along with my wife just to get my Visa activated. I will come back to India then. 
I want to know how much cash (AUD) can I carry for 4-5 days in Australia?
Where can I get foreign exchange in Pune, India? [Agents or forex exchange companies with a good conversion rate, and legally]

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Legally, an adult can carry 10000AUD. For 2 people, carry 400AUD per day to at least. You can check either banks or forex rates and decide. Matrix gives a good rate and are legal. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

rajat_delhi said:


> Legally, an adult can carry 10000AUD. For 2 people, carry 400AUD per day to at least. You can check either banks or forex rates and decide. Matrix gives a good rate and are legal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Rajat 
I will enquire


----------



## tonypunny (Dec 16, 2015)

*Acs*

Hi,

This information is for my wife. She had done her graduation in computer science and was working as a software developer in her first company for 18 months. later she joined the second company as a Test Analyst and still works there. it is easy to get the employment reference letter from the first company as software engineer/Software tester/software developer.But the second company would certify her as a software tester. 

In this scenario, which is the best suitable SOL/CSOL, in which she could be assessed by ACS? Please help.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

rajat_delhi said:


> Legally, an adult can carry 10000AUD. For 2 people, carry 400AUD per day to at least. You can check either banks or forex rates and decide. Matrix gives a good rate and are legal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Actually, you can carry as much as you like, mate. Just be sure to declare it at the border!

I would agree that $400 a day would be fair, if you're staying at a reasonable 4 star hotel and eating frugally. If you're up for a bit of night life and sightseeing, might want to add a couple of hundred on top.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

tonypunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> This information is for my wife. She had done her graduation in computer science and was working as a software developer in her first company for 18 months. later she joined the second company as a Test Analyst and still works there. it is easy to get the employment reference letter from the first company as software engineer/Software tester/software developer.But the second company would certify her as a software tester.
> 
> In this scenario, which is the best suitable SOL/CSOL, in which she could be assessed by ACS? Please help.


Not really sure this is the best thread for this. To answer your question, the *best* or *most suitable* ANZSCO code would be that which most accurately reflects her professional experience.


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

Help needed ..!!

I have today applied for my ACS. ( assuming ti would take a months time).

Can someone plz list out the documents I should be focusing or arranging in the mean time . I see a lot of people are struggling to get the PCC ets which is delaying the entire process.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

shreearchie said:


> Help needed ..!!
> 
> I have today applied for my ACS. ( assuming ti would take a months time).
> 
> Can someone plz list out the documents I should be focusing or arranging in the mean time . I see a lot of people are struggling to get the PCC ets which is delaying the entire process.


Don't panic, squire. Just go through the DIBP's guidelines for whatever visa you're applying for. There could be other documents a case officer requests later (possibly a form 80).

If you've got your certified copies of documents for ACS, that's a good part of the battle. Birth certificate, passport, wedding certificates (if applicable). Not much else needed (at least initially) beyond that.

You might like to start filling out the EOI (without submitting, obviously!). This will give you a feel for what you might need, document-wise.

Best of luck


----------



## sumeetp (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello All,

I applied for ACS assessment last week on 18th Feb and today I received result as +ve. I have completed Engineering in Computer Science and have 7 Years of Experience in IT Service Management (ITIL Process based role). When I went through my ACS result they have considered only 2 Years 1 Month of experience and remaining they didn't approve. Can I raise query asking why they didn't considered remaining experience?

Also let me know if my spouse IELTS score help me to get some points?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sumit,

What reason is listed against those employments? Something similar to 'not assessed due to insufficient documentation' or 'not closely related to nominated occupation'?

Spouse IELTS score alone will not give you any additional points. Spouse should have competent English as well as a positive assessment in any occupation from the same *SOL list as yours (i.e. SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190).


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

sumeetp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment last week on 18th Feb and today I received result as +ve. I have completed Engineering in Computer Science and have 7 Years of Experience in IT Service Management (ITIL Process based role). When I went through my ACS result they have considered only 2 Years 1 Month of experience and remaining they didn't approve. Can I raise query asking why they didn't considered remaining experience?
> 
> Also let me know if my spouse IELTS score help me to get some points?


You can send mail to them for your satisfaction but they have deducted atleast 4 years in almost all cases who have been assessed in the last couple of years. Mine was deducted 6 years as I am having non-IT degree.

You can claim points for your spouse's English only if she can get her skill assessment done by ACS or some other authority of her field.


----------



## sumeetp (Jan 8, 2016)

Rahul and Keeda Thanks a lot for response ,

Regarding my spouse Skill assessment, she has completed Engineering in Computer Science and she was working as Software Developer for 1 Year 11 Months. She is not working from last 5 years now. Can I still get her skill assessment to claim 5 points?

In my assessment, around 4 Years of experience is deducted stating "Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO" although this experience was similar to other experience which they have approved. 

Please advise


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sumeet,

Your wife could get a positive assessment if she completes 24 months as a Software Developer.

As for your assessment, they assess based on the skills listed in your job reference letters (and not your designation/ title). Check those and compare them against the skills requirement for your ANZSCO in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf from the ACS website. The requirement is yours should match at least by 65% with those listed in the pdf.


----------



## sumeetp (Jan 8, 2016)

Roles and Responsibilities was around 80% same and fortunately they have approved only 2 Years of experience and stated 4 years as not relevant.

Since my wife doesn't have 24 Months experience so I cant proceed with her skill assessment?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sumeetp said:


> Roles and Responsibilities was around 80% same and fortunately they have approved only 2 Years of experience and stated 4 years as not relevant.
> 
> Since my wife doesn't have 24 Months experience so I cant proceed with her skill assessment?


If that is the case, you should definitely write to them for an explanation at their [email protected] email ID.

Your wife can start work as a Software Developer, and complete a month (or two) to become eligible to apply for ACS. All this assuming her new employer is willing to provide a job reference to a new recruit. As for ACS, the 5 years gap does not affect the outcome.


----------



## sumeetp (Jan 8, 2016)

Keeda,

I have sent e-mail to Assessor and assessment e-mail ID which you have provided. Hope things will go in my favour. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jer_23 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Downloading Attachments*



mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Hi, how can i download the attachments? I saw the images on page 87. Is there a link for the actual documents? Please help.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

1. As long as the document contains the information required by the ACS (and specified in their guidelines), this should be fine.

2. The ACS will make the call based on the information you provide them about your undergraduate degree. It is unlikely they will classify your degree as a Major in ICT (or, if pure MechEng, Minor); however, only the ACS will be able to tell you how it sits from their point of view.

You will still be able to claim points for your degree (provided it is deemed equivalent to an AQF degree); however, if the ACS aren't willing / able to assess it, you'll need to fire it on to Vetassess.


----------



## sumeetp (Jan 8, 2016)

sri_chk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have two queries,
> 1. I am about to apply for ACS assessment for Software engineer and I am sending a statuary declaration from colleague will it be acceptable. I am not able to download a sample format of statuary declaration from the first page page of this thread
> 2. I am a B.E graduate in mechanical engineering but I have 6 years of experience plus MCSE certification I understand I may receive ACS assessment for Diploma but can I claim points for my Mechanical degree



Sri_chk, You can apply for ACS assessment but they will deduct some number of years of your experience as your education and work experience is not in same field.


----------



## abab (Mar 8, 2016)

where I can find the sample 
attachments


----------



## sveerla (Feb 25, 2016)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...



Hi mainak, 
where can i get the sample document you referring to?

Thanks,
srv


----------



## abab (Mar 8, 2016)

sveerla said:


> Hi mainak,
> where can i get the sample document you referring to?
> 
> Thanks,
> srv


Any help on the SRV Post?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abab said:


> Any help on the SRV Post?


The attachments may have violated some rules or may have been removed on the OPs request... we don't know, but those were just employer reference letters listing the OPs skills and job duties. As for missing images, you can check page#87 of this thread.


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

I submitted EOI for 2613 category, Software engineer, on 21st march 2016

190 visa nsw : 75 points
190 visa victoria : 75 points
189 visa : 65 points

Is there any chance of getting an invite this year? I saw in some threads that invite is almost closed for this year for software engineers? Do I need to wait till next July or still some hope is there?


----------



## rohan_adtl (Mar 20, 2016)

I am not able to find attachments mentioned in this thread. where to search these?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*A general note to all reader of this thread*

Folks

Approx 2 years ago I did a samaritan job by creating this thread with the 'attachments' on 'exactly' how to apply. A helluva lot went past the PR door by just doing Ctrl-C Ctrl-V. Great for them as that's how I wanted to help.

However, sadly that resulted into too much poking into my privacy and PM box regularly being overrun by queries.

I stopped being regular here quite sometime ago and I believe nitty gritty of DIBP (which border.gov.au now) has also changed. It's always in the details hence those old documents likely won't pass all tollgates of present time.

As a result, I have got the files deleted by Mods.

I wish good luck to all in their PR journey.

Adieu
Mainak


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

*Relevant experience....*

Guys i am new to this forum and like many of you here , started dreaming of an idea to immigrate to OZ, i have scored a band 7 and proceeding further.......My query is

I have a total of 8 years of experience , out of which i have the relevant experience documentation for only the latest 5 years . I wish not to show my initial 3 years of experience in EOI as i don't have supporting documents(i have tried but couldn't obtain)

I am not going to claim points for my initial undocumented 3 years of experience , but that's is EOI phase. My question is , what should be done in skill assessment through EA, should i mention this experience or not. Because for as per skill assessment we need to provide all documentary evidence for any experience , but they also mention that we should mention all periods of activity/inactivity and there should be no period which is not mentioned("Your CV must be a complete record of your
activities and must even include any periods of inactivity"). 

so since i can't provide proof of my experience , will it be better if i just put the three years as period of inactivity rather than declaring that as an experience? or is there any other method for tackling this issue?

Also for proof of experience they ask for "Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report"
, will Form 16 suffice for this requirement?

Thanks in advance......................


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*Submitting EOI*

I submitted EOI on 21st march 2016 with 65 points. In skill select status is showing as submitted. But have not received any email for that. Anything else I need to do to make sure that an EOI is submitted properly.


----------



## anilsarvaiya (Mar 12, 2016)

*unable to find attachments*

Hello,
This is great job dude. This thread is really helpful to me. I suppose you have attached some documents with this thread say format of experience letter etc. I can not find those documents. I want formats of all those documents. Can you help me with this?


Regards,
Anil Sarvaiya


----------



## bvashisht (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi All,
I am from India and planning to apply for Australian Visa along with my wife. Following are our details:

My experience: 8.5yrs (with documents required). 
My Wife: 9 yrs (Single complany)
Code: 189(For both)

Following are my queries:
1) How do I apply for both of us? Does my wife has to apply has to apply separately if she also has to work in Australia?
2) Does my wife has to go through IELTS ? 
3) Do both of us has to go through ACS assessment separately?
4) Statutory Declaration has to be on Stamp paper or can it be on plain paper with notarized stamp?

Any specific information which we have to obtain apart from Salary Slip and Experience Letter like Marriage Certificate or character certificate ?

Request you to please share anything which could help us both. 

regards,
Bhupesh Vashisht


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

anilsarvaiya said:


> Hello,
> This is great job dude. This thread is really helpful to me. I suppose you have attached some documents with this thread say format of experience letter etc. I can not find those documents. I want formats of all those documents. Can you help me with this?
> 
> 
> ...


Those docs are gone for good. Care to read the last few pages.



bvashisht said:


> Hi All,
> I am from India and planning to apply for Australian Visa along with my wife. Following are our details:
> 
> My experience: 8.5yrs (with documents required).
> ...


First off, assess which one of you can earn more points (from age, English ability, occupation, education) and decide who should be the primary applicant. If the primary applicant alone can come up with 60+ points (prefer 65+ at this stage to receive a quick invite) then you need not worry about #2, and #3. If not, then you can think about receiving +5 points boost from the secondary applicant, and in this case:

#2- To claim partner points- Yes. Partner will have to satisfy the *competent English* criteria.
#3- To claim partner points- Yes.


#1- Working in Australia does not require the person to be assessed for skilled immigration. A dependent applicant is free to live and work in Australia irrespective of whether they did any assessment and/ or English language test (unless of course if the employer asks for it).
#4- On stamp paper or eStamp paper.

Apart from salary slips, bank statements, and experience letter, you will need a detailed job reference letter for the skills assessment. See Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website. Marriage certificate is sufficient enough to prove dependency/ relationship. Yes, a character certificate is required. See *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

reshma.r said:


> I submitted EOI on 21st march 2016 with 65 points. In skill select status is showing as submitted. But have not received any email for that. Anything else I need to do to make sure that an EOI is submitted properly.


That is how it is. You don't receive any email on submitting the EOI. Ensure that the status on top right reads SUBMITTED.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!

Can i send the correct No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Typos happen. An explanatory clarification probably wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Typos happen. An explanatory clarification probably wouldn't go amiss.


So you recommend to clarify this to CO before she contact me?


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

*Expression of Interest*

Hello,

I saw in border website that, once the expression of interest is submitted, will get a confirmation email to the corresponding email address. But, in my case, I got one email when the EOI account is created but not when the EOI is submitted..! is that the correct behaviour ??

Can somebody help me in this regard, I'm fully confused about taking the next step, any help is deeply appreciated.

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

I wouldn't personally, but I'd have something written up, ready to go back if they ask.




MimoMKF said:


> So you recommend to clarify this to CO before she contact me?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Does your Skill Select profile page show the EOI as submitted?

If it does, wait patiently. If it doesn't, submit your EOI.




jjoby said:


> Hello,
> 
> I saw in border website that, once the expression of interest is submitted, will get a confirmation email to the corresponding email address. But, in my case, I got one email when the EOI account is created but not when the EOI is submitted..! is that the correct behaviour ??
> 
> ...


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear Scot,

Thanks allot for the prompt response.

As you said, the Skill Select profile page shows the EOI as submitted for me.

Best Regards,
Joby Joseph


----------



## cserkaran (Apr 12, 2016)

*Thanks a lot*

Thanks a lot for such invaluable information. One request, I am not able to see the attachments. Have they been removed. Could you be kind enough to share them again


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

*Address in NSW 190 Nomination*

Hello,

I have received the NSW 190 Nomination and then submitted the form with payment. Now, my worry is that, I have filled the form with my permanent address(kerala) rather than my current address(Bangalore) where I work ? will it create any problem when I go for visa submission ? should I mail to NSW with my present(Bangalore) address ?

During the visa submission, should I have PCC from my native place or Bangalore ?

Any help is deeply appreciated.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*Visa fees*

Hi,

Could seniors over here please guide me to get a travel card in bangalore without visa and travel ticket.

Other than travel card is there any option to pay the amount using citibank debit card.

Kindly help me.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could seniors over here please guide me to get a travel card in bangalore without visa and travel ticket.
> 
> ...


Though not from Bangalore, I got my travel card from Mangalore today. Went to HDFC first. They asked for passport, visa and flight tickets. They were hell bent on visa and tickets. 
I then went to ICICI bank. The lady asked for visa. Explained to her that I need the travel card to pay my visa fee. She then asked for my original passport and then issued me a travel card. Note that I have accounts in both ICICI and HDFC.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

A mate from Bangalore got it without these hassles (ticket/ visa/ etc kind of questions asked) at ⁠⁠⁠Vijayanagar ICICI branch.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Mithun and Keeda,

Thanks a lot for the update.
I approached HDFC(forex plus multicurrency card) and SBI(viswayathra card) , as I already have an account, but both denied to provide without visa and travel ticket.

I don't have icici account. But looks like need to create one and try.



KeeDa said:


> A mate from Bangalore got it without these hassles (ticket/ visa/ etc kind of questions asked) at ⁠⁠⁠Vijayanagar ICICI branch.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Not able to edit the earlier post. Received 2 more updates from mates in Bangalore- ICICI branches at JPNagar Phase 2 and Koramangala are known to issue the card without any additional document.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot Keeda, I will try Koramangala branch. 
I really appreciate your effort in helping others. All the best for your future!


KeeDa said:


> Not able to edit the earlier post. Received 2 more updates from mates in Bangalore- ICICI branches at JPNagar Phase 2 and Koramangala are known to issue the card without any additional document.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> Hi Mithun and Keeda,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the update.
> I approached HDFC(forex plus multicurrency card) and SBI(viswayathra card) , as I already have an account, but both denied to provide without visa and travel ticket.
> ...


In case you have HDFC net banking, you can apply for 1 online. However they don't deliver to all locations. I applied for HDFC initially. They rejected my request saying location not serviceable although I receive my bank statements to the same address.

HDFC Bank's- DDPinList



KeeDa said:


> Not able to edit the earlier post. Received 2 more updates from mates in Bangalore- ICICI branches at JPNagar Phase 2 and Koramangala are known to issue the card without any additional document.


I think it is issued only for account holders.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Unfortunately, my pincode is also not there.
QUOTE=Mithung;10006602]In case you have HDFC net banking, you can apply for 1 online. However they don't deliver to all locations. I applied for HDFC initially. They rejected my request saying location not serviceable although I receive my bank statements to the same address.

HDFC Bank's- DDPinList



I think it is issued only for account holders.[/QUOTE]
Oh, then it will be a problem.

Any HDFC/Citibank branch issues without visa/tickets. I have salary account in HDFC and in citibank.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> Unfortunately, my pincode is also not there.
> Oh, then it will be a problem.
> 
> Any HDFC/Citibank branch issues without visa/tickets. I have salary account in HDFC and in citibank.


Check if your office pin code is in the list. You can get it delivered there. Sorry, no idea about citibank.

You can also try visiting thomascook. They issue ICICI single currency card. Send a message to user sandeshrego. He has done it recently.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok Thanks, Mithun, I will try that.


Mithung said:


> Check if your office pin code is in the list. You can get it delivered there. Sorry, no idea about citibank.
> 
> You can also try visiting thomascook. They issue ICICI single currency card. Send a message to user sandeshrego. He has done it recently.


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> Hi Mithun and Keeda,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the update.
> I approached HDFC(forex plus multicurrency card) and SBI(viswayathra card) , as I already have an account, but both denied to provide without visa and travel ticket.
> ...


Show them your DIBP invite letter for visa application. Worked for me.


----------



## smartyad (Apr 18, 2016)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Hi mainak,
I could not find links to these docs... could you please upload/repost/link me to them

Thanks 
Ankesh


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The docs are gone for good.


----------



## smartyad (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Experts 

I am prepping up for ACS Assessment, I need a valid format for "Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc" (For India), if any one can provide.

Also I have some questions about the declaration

Does it have to be my Manager (I dont want to spook them, it can lead to serious consequences) to sign the declaration :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Can it be a Colleague who is 1 or 2 Level above me to sign the declaration
Can it be my Colleague who is at he same level that I am to sign the declaration
Do i need to add a Org Chart, or Plain Declaration will do
Declaration has to be printed on Stamp Paper (Of what value ?) or Plain paper ? 

Also regarding ACS Assessment
Do they mandatorily Deduct 2 years from my experience.
I am B.E Computer Engineering, With 5 years 6 Months as Software Engineer.
I am applying for Software Engineer 261313 for ACS Assessment


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

- Please get the SD in e-stamp paper, worth Rs.20/- can be more or less.
- colleague 2 level above will be fine
- Add org. chart along with this
- After making SD take copy of that and notarize.
- ACS will deduct first two years

*****
STATUTORY DECLARATION

I, Mr. <Your Manager’s Full Name>, make the following declaration under the Indian Notary Act 1952:

I do solemnly and sincerely declare that Mr. <your Full Name> was an employee of <Full Company Name> and was employed on a Full-time basis from <Job Start Date> until <Job End Date>. Mr. <Full Name> Employee No. was <Emp. Id.> and at the time of resignation <Full Name> was working from the office at <Office Location>.

<Full Company Name>’s office is currently located at <Full Company Address>.

Mr. <Full Name> was employed on a Full Time basis with designation as <Designation> and was working under my direct supervision.

During his employment <Full Name> had worked in three projects for all of which I was the Project Manager. His roles and responsibilities in those projects and duties performed are mentioned chronologically below.


From <Project Start Date> to <Project End Date>, <Full Name> worked in the project of <Project Name> for <Client Name>. For this project <Full Name> had worked at <Project Location>. His works included activities as below:

-	Interacting with client and understanding their business requirements
-	Preparing technical requirement document working with client as per their needs
-	Preparing high level and low level design document in accordance with requirements
-	Working with client for analyzing gaps / limitations / deficiencies in existing system 
-	Preparing new feature effort estimation in Microsoft Project Planner tool
-	Providing new software work and financial cost estimation to higher management
-	Mentoring junior team members and reviewing their code / assisting them coding
-	Working on earlier software deliveries for bug fixing and change request implementation 
-	Working with Quality Team to ensure all deliveries met defined quality standard (CMM Level 3)
-	Implementing requirements in Core Java and Swing using Eclipse software
-	Unit testing of developed application and working with system and performance test members
-	Test case review and performance test result analysis using HP Quality Centre software
-	Writing end user documentation, release notes for delivery


I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

Declared by: 



Mr. <Your Manager’s Full Name>
Currently Employed at <Mgr’s Company Name> as <Mgr’s Designation>,
Residing at <Mgr’s Home Address>
Company Website: <website>
Official Email: <Mgr’s Office Email>
Office Phone No.: <phone no>
Personal Mobile Phone No.: <Mgr’s Mobile>






Deponent
Manager sinature

Declared at <Place> on <Date> of <Month> <Year>.

Before me,
Advocate address and signature

********


smartyad said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I am prepping up for ACS Assessment, I need a valid format for "Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc" (For India), if any one can provide.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkrcr (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Mainak,

Excellent write up and thank you for posting this. Currently I am preparing documents for applying skill assessment to ACS. I was trying to find attachments to download in "ACS skill assessment document preparation" section of your blog. But I am not able to download these. Could you let me know if I can get all docs such as Employment Reference Letter.doc as downloadable attachments.

Thanks,
RkRcr


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

RkRcr,

The attachments are gone for good. You will have to search elsewhere on this forum (maybe here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/174930-acs-processing.html). ACS website too has a sample job reference letter.


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello Sir

First of all, thanks for sharing such an elaborated info. 

Can you please share statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart.pdf, as I couldn't find the attachment.

Thanks, 
Aman
You can share at gm ail to verma.rajput


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> - Please get the SD in e-stamp paper, worth Rs.20/- can be more or less.
> - colleague 2 level above will be fine
> - Add org. chart along with this
> - After making SD take copy of that and notarize.
> ...




Hi Reshma,

First of all thanks for posting the sample of SD. Appreciate it.

Secondly, I have couple of question hope you can answer them:


I assume I will print SD on plane paper, get it signed by my manager or colleague and then get it notarized. Or do I need to first get it signed also by the person how witnesses it, in this it would be notary who would sign under "before me". Then take a copy of it and get it re-notarized. Sorry for stupid question, but I am really confused in this regard.
Is it necessary that manager who signs the SD should still be employed with my previous company or he can still sign SD if he is also an Ex-employee
 What is the scenario if I had been in multiple project for a tenure of 5 years with all different managers. Do I need to get SD for each project and manager or only one is sufficient.


Thanks,
AV


----------



## ashmiya (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi i see that you have applied for several visa type at the same time ...
Is that possible...

Regards

Ash


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Keeda,

I have lodged my visa on Jan 29th 2016 and CO got allocated on Feb 13 2016. On the same day I have uploaded Form 80 and uploaded remaining docs even before Feb 13. On Apr 29th CO came back requesting form 80 again saying that they are seeing every field as empty. So my agent converted the PDF to image format and uploaded on Apr 30th. I am disappointed. 
It seems that they have verified the document for the first time and they are looking for address details, employment history and travel history. At what stage of processing do they usually look at form 80? any idea mate. please throw some light.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

I assume I will print SD on plane paper, get it signed by my manager or colleague and then get it notarized. Or do I need to first get it signed also by the person how witnesses it, in this it would be notary who would sign under "before me". Then take a copy of it and get it re-notarized. Sorry for stupid question, but I am really confused in this regard.

1. print SD on stamp paper(the first page) and rest of the pages on plain paper
2. get sign of your manager or senior colleague in last page
3. Before me done by an advocate. An advocate will put his sign and stamp. There will be a seal with notary advocates for "sworn before me"
4. Once all the above is done ur SD is ready
5. take a copy of all Sd and get it notarized

[*]Is it necessary that manager who signs the SD should still be employed with my previous company or he can still sign SD if he is also an Ex-employee
[*] What is the scenario if I had been in multiple project for a tenure of 5 years with all different managers. Do I need to get SD for each project and manager or only one is sufficient.

One persons sign is enough I guess. But please cross check with Keeda or some one.



verma.rajput said:


> Hi Reshma,
> 
> First of all thanks for posting the sample of SD. Appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*E-Medical Personal Details Error*

Hi,

I created HAP ID in immi account. But in the personal details section the Gender part is coming as "UNKNOWN". 

I though when I go to hospital for medicals they can correct it. But they told, they cannot edit personal details of client. I done medicals before CO allocation.

Any idea how to rectify this error or whom I need to contact for this?


----------



## bvashisht (Jan 19, 2016)

*Need Statutory Certificate for Australian Immigration.*



KeeDa said:


> Those docs are gone for good. Care to read the last few pages.
> 
> 
> First off, assess which one of you can earn more points (from age, English ability, occupation, education) and decide who should be the primary applicant. If the primary applicant alone can come up with 60+ points (prefer 65+ at this stage to receive a quick invite) then you need not worry about #2, and #3. If not, then you can think about receiving +5 points boost from the secondary applicant, and in this case:
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bvashisht said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I have one more query regarding an experience letter. Here I see if you cannot get details experience letter you can submit a Statutory Declaration signed either from your reporting manager. In my case, my company (patni computers) was taken over by IGATE which is now taken over by Capgemini. And Capgamini do not provide any such letter. Secondly, I am unable to find my reporting manager's detail.
> So if I do not have Exp. Letter or SD, would ACS consider, regular offer letter, Salary slip(of any month), Tax Details letter and relieving letter as valid document? As without this experience, I may miss the points for 8yrs experience.
> ...


Bhupesh,

Unfortunately, no. Nothing else but a reference letter or SD can prove that you possess the required skills and are thus eligible for the PR under this skilled immigration program.


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi @Reshma.R,

First of all thanks for your response.

Question for you and Keeda,
In my previous company I had total experience of 5 years in which I worked in multiple Projects with different managers. And the largest duration spent in a single project was for 2.5, however, in these 2.5 years also my project manager changed (both of them left previous company). 

So, can I get Statutory Declaration from another manager who was working in parallel to my manager and is still with same company. We all were working for single account, but *don't have any direct work relationship*.

Thanks in advance,
Aman




reshma.r said:


> I assume I will print SD on plane paper, get it signed by my manager or colleague and then get it notarized. Or do I need to first get it signed also by the person how witnesses it, in this it would be notary who would sign under "before me". Then take a copy of it and get it re-notarized. Sorry for stupid question, but I am really confused in this regard.
> 
> 1. print SD on stamp paper(the first page) and rest of the pages on plain paper
> 2. get sign of your manager or senior colleague in last page
> ...


----------



## ae1983 (May 9, 2016)

Hi Mainak,

This is an awesome write-up and great help for any newbie who just started looking at such threads and collecting information.

Under "ACS skill assessment document preparation" section, you had provided some links earlier (i guess) which are just text now (I think you removed those due to privacy constraint). 
Can you please provide samples of all the documents which are required for ACS assessment again?

Thanks much!


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi bhupesh,

I am from CG ,you get experienve letter from cg by raing a ticjket on india service deak-->Service letter but the thing is this guys write the reason on the letter for which you in my case they have written higher studies but if we give the real reason it may be threat to our current job..we can make a note in ACS as it may possess threat so we have put this reason...

if you want any helo just PM me,,i tried searching by ur namein communicator but was not able to find you

Regards,
Aditi


bvashisht said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > Those docs are gone for good. Care to read the last few pages.
> ...


----------



## neerajeai (May 15, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have worked in 5 different organizations (in different locations) in the last 12 years. 
1. Do i need to get 5 Stat Dec (each signed by a *then Manager/Colleague)?

2.Is there an alternative - Can i mention all my employments in one Stat Dec and get it signed by my current manager and then notarized on a stamp paper.

Thanks for your help
-Neeraj


----------



## bvashisht (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Aditi for your response!!!!

I have worked in Patni in yr 2007-8. I am not currently employed at CG. For my reference letter I called CG HR who refused to issue any such letter saying it is against CG HR policy. I tried searching for people who has worked in Patni around yr 2007-8 but could not. My People manager whom I was reporting to has refused to sign any letter. So I do not have any choice but to skip this experience from my form.

Regards,
Bhupesh Vashisht





adinil said:


> Hi bhupesh,
> 
> I am from CG ,you get experienve letter from cg by raing a ticjket on india service deak-->Service letter but the thing is this guys write the reason on the letter for which you in my case they have written higher studies but if we give the real reason it may be threat to our current job..we can make a note in ACS as it may possess threat so we have put this reason...
> 
> ...


----------



## 80.Dhir (May 18, 2016)

Hi Mainak,

Glad to hear that you are settled today in oz.

I need your help friend....

I am a B.E. graduate in Electrical stream & working as as software tester with approx 10.5yrs of work experience.I want to get my ACS Skill assessment done under category VISA - 189 "Software Engineer" - ANZSCO Code "261313" as the category of "software tester" is now removed from Skilled Occupations List (SOL) & is only available under C-SOL list which is VISA 190.

Can i go with VISA 189 'software engineer 261313" as the R&R of this is exactly similar to R&R of CSOl - VISA 190 - "software tester 261314".. please advice...Also i cannot find the documents you uploaded of your R&R & other work exp...I think those are REMOVED BY MODERATOR.. Can you share those if possible...My email id is:*<SNIP> *
*Please do not post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*

It would be great help, if you can provide guidance.

Thanks
Regards
Dhir


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

80.Dhir said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> Glad to hear that you are settled today in oz.
> 
> ...


Dhir,

You will have to check the duties and skills requirement for 261313 from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf. If they are a close match, then you can apply for 261313. We've seen testers receiving a positive outcome under 261313 if they worked as automation testers (involving coding/ scripting): *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../861994-software-tester-skill-assessment.html*

As for the attachments, OP posted earlier that they have been removed permanently from this thread.


----------



## 80.Dhir (May 18, 2016)

Hey Thanks buddy for your quick response.

So how can I get those docs? Please help!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

80.Dhir said:


> Hey Thanks buddy for your quick response.
> 
> So how can I get those docs? Please help!


You cannot. The images should still be there on page#87 or 55 though. The doc/ pdf attachments were sample reference letters and have been removed. I recommend you use the sample job/ skills reference given by ACS on their website.


----------



## 80.Dhir (May 18, 2016)

Hi Keeda,

Thanks Buddy..

Another thing...

I am a Non-ICT graduate ( B.E. in Electrical Stream) with 11 years of IT - Software Testing exp. So as per Rules, my 6 years of work experience will be counted towards meeting the suitability criteria, so I would left with 5+ years which thus make 10points... is this correct..?

Secondly, which exp will ACS or further Australian visa govt will count as a part of form,al process? The later or the former??

Lastly, One of my past Employer, no more exist now in India...In what way I can furnish my R&R to ACS.. 
Is there any background check is done by ACS in such case?? I am really confused?

Thank You Dost for your suggestion in advance!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Dhir,

1. Yes, 10 points for 5 to 8 years of certified skilled overseas (non-Australian) experience.

2. Six years of work experience related to your occupation immediately following your qualification will be deducted (i.e. not counted as skilled) while the rest (i.e. later) will be assessed as skilled and eligible for points claims.

3. You can submit RnR as a statutory declaration on a notarised document authored by your ex-manager/ supervisor and a few payslips (ref. Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf). This will suffice for now for the assessment. However, later for the visa application itself, you will need more documents to prove your skilled and paid employment (RnR, payslips, bank statements, tax documents) and some evidence about the company having closed operations - like media links, copy of a letter/ document from registrar of companies (ex-directors should have such a document), or a letter/ declaration from the company's director.

ACS does not undertake any verification but grants you the outcome purely based on your claims (documents) submitted. It is DIBP who may decide to verify all these claims later during the visa processing stage.


----------



## 80.Dhir (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Keeda,

From Point (3) above--> What if the above Closed Company falls under the first six years of my work exp? Still in this case , can DIBP ask me to furnish the above documents? Plus does an individual needs to submit each & every month salary slip of the previous employment?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

80.Dhir said:


> Thanks Keeda,
> 
> From Point (3) above--> What if the above Closed Company falls under the first six years of my work exp? Still in this case , can DIBP ask me to furnish the above documents? Plus does an individual needs to submit each & every month salary slip of the previous employment?


3.1 In that case- no. They won't ask you for documents from that employment. Never heard them asking for documents from an employment which did not contribute towards points.

3.2 Prefer to upload at least one per quarter spaced evenly throughout the period for which work points were claimed. Do also upload matching bank statements against those payslips. You can upload more, but one per quarter are sufficient: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10036618-post20933.html*


----------



## 80.Dhir (May 18, 2016)

Hey KeeDa.. Thank you again...

That's where my concern was.. Actually in my case the very initial Employer( just after my BE Electrical) is no more exist & for the same I may not be able to furnish doc at the time of DIBP. Also my total exp of 11 Years is getting reduced to 5+years, I need not have to worry on the Bank statements, tax documents of this Employer.....Sounds correct??

About PaySlips--> What if the Previous Employer bank Account doesn't exist.. How do we support our Pay slips without the Bank Account copy in this case?

Many Thanks again...

Your support is highly appreciated......
Dhir


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

80.Dhir said:


> Hey KeeDa.. Thank you again...
> 
> That's where my concern was.. Actually in my case the very initial Employer( just after my BE Electrical) is no more exist & for the same I may not be able to furnish doc at the time of DIBP. Also my total exp of 11 Years is getting reduced to 5+years, I need not have to worry on the Bank statements, tax documents of this Employer.....Sounds correct??
> 
> ...


Yes, correct about that old employment.

As for payslips, as you can see from the link I shared above, case officer had asked for payslips + bank statements as well as tax documents. I am not sure how a case officer will respond if you say you do not have bank statements. Banks *can issue statements* even for a closed account.


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

Hi KeeDa, I think you got grant as self-employed person. I am also self-employed and I have got an invitation to apply for visa. I was having only three years of experience and that is deducted by vetassess saying it as qualifying period. Now I can't claim any points for my work. Can you guide me which documents are needed to be uploaded by me.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Veer,

Yes, I am self employed, but haven't received the visa yet. I am waiting on DIBP for a decision to be made.

As for documents I submitted to prove my claims of being self employed, please see if the links below are of any help. In these links, although I state I submitted those docs for assessment, those were the exact same docs I provided in my visa application as well:

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...740922-proof-self-employment.html#post7064258*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/714570-acs-self-employed.html#post6828546*

*Edit:* Veer, do you mean to say you won't be claiming any points for work at all, or was your question about which documents to submit to claim points as a self employed person?



jveer said:


> Hi KeeDa, I think you got grant as self-employed person. I am also self-employed and I have got an invitation to apply for visa. I was having only three years of experience and that is deducted by vetassess saying it as qualifying period. Now I can't claim any points for my work. Can you guide me which documents are needed to be uploaded by me.


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Veer,
> 
> Yes, I am self employed, but haven't received the visa yet. I am waiting on DIBP for a decision to be made.
> 
> ...


Thanks KeeDa for your reply. I am not claiming any points for work experience. My experience of three years is deducted by vetassess saying experience required to acquire needed skill in the profession. So I can't claim points for my experience and I won't claim either. 
Do I still need to upload documents related to self-employment?
And what are the other documents that are needed to be uploaded ( other than from work related )


----------



## sannair (May 23, 2016)

Hi ,

I have a query . I am just going to start with the process. Would you be able to guide me ?

I should first start with IELTS and collection of mentioned documents right?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jveer said:


> Thanks KeeDa for your reply. I am not claiming any points for work experience. My experience of three years is deducted by vetassess saying experience required to acquire needed skill in the profession. So I can't claim points for my experience and I won't claim either.
> Do I still need to upload documents related to self-employment?
> And what are the other documents that are needed to be uploaded ( other than from work related )


Since your employment is not assessed at a skilled level and not eligible for points, you can skip uploading documents for employment. See 'skilled employment: evidence' in the official checklist here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

But won't harm if you upload employment documents.

As for other documents, you will need:
- passport
- PCC
- medicals (you don't have to upload anything for this)
- education
- skills assessment
- competent English
- evidence of date of birth [passport, SSC certificate with DOB, or birth certificate under category "Birth or Age, Evidence of"]

recommended:
- form 80
- form 1221

optional:
- identity documents [under category "National Identity Document (other than Passport)"]
- photograph [under category "Photograph- Other" or "Photograph - Passport"]
- CV [under category "Employment History, Evidence of"]

and anything else that is seen in the 'recommended' list in your immiAccount PR visa application.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sannair said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have a query . I am just going to start with the process. Would you be able to guide me ?
> 
> I should first start with IELTS and collection of mentioned documents right?


Cannot recommend where to start without knowing your profile (especially occupation). You should start with looking at the skilled occupations list and it's corresponding assessing body here: *CSOL*

If it is a CSOL-only occupation (i.e. not present in the *SOL*), then you also have to find out if the occupation is being sponsored by any state, state specific criteria for sponsorship and self-assess if you would be eligible at all- for instance, some occupations are being sponsored by SA under 'special conditions' requiring that you either have a very high ranking EOI profile (85+ points) or have a close relative residing in SA, etc (*Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply*)

After you have finalised on the occupation code, visit the assessing body's website and find out their pre-requisites for your occupation's assessment. Some require you to have a certain IELTS score before you can apply for the assessment, while some (like ACS) do not have any such conditions and therefore you can choose to sit IELTS after assessment.


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Since your employment is not assessed at a skilled level and not eligible for points, you can skip uploading documents for employment. See 'skilled employment: evidence' in the official checklist here: ://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-/Skilled-Independent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> But won't harm if you upload employment documents.
> 
> ...


Thanks KeeDa for your detailed description. Should I upload the same CV that I prepared for vetassess or should I prepare a new one for that. The one which I submitted to vetassess was full of job duties (just to give them idea what I did at various positions ) Actually I am applying without the help of any migration agent . That's why I am so ignorant and asking so many questions. You cleared much of my doubts. Thanks again


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jveer said:


> Thanks KeeDa for your detailed description. Should I upload the same CV that I prepared for vetassess or should I prepare a new one for that. The one which I submitted to vetassess was full of job duties (just to give them idea what I did at various positions ) Actually I am applying without the help of any migration agent . That's why I am so ignorant and asking so many questions. You cleared much of my doubts. Thanks again


Use the same CV, unless there has been any change (change of designation or employer) in which case you can add this new episode/ experience to the same CV.


----------



## sannair (May 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for the first step guidance.
I am in to software and according to CSOL the code can be both 261111 and 261313.
But both fall into ACS . So does it mean that I have to now start collecting the documents for ACS assessment and prepare for IELTS as well?

Do we have any reference for the documents and templates used for the same ? I will surely go through acs site as well .

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sannair (May 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for the first step guidance.
I am in to software and according to CSOL the code can be both 261111 and 261313.
But both fall into ACS . So does it mean that I have to now start collecting the documents for ACS assessment and prepare for IELTS as well?

Do we have any reference for the documents and templates used for the same ? I will surely go through ACS as well .

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sannair said:


> Thank you so much for the first step guidance.
> I am in to software and according to CSOL the code can be both 261111 and 261313.
> But both fall into ACS . So does it mean that I have to now start collecting the documents for ACS assessment and prepare for IELTS as well?
> 
> ...


Both those occupations are on SOL as well, so eligible for 189 too. However, both are different with respect to the skills requirement. I suggest you write down your skills, roles and responsibilities and then compare them with each of these codes from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf to find out which one of these two is a close match. 261111 due to high demand and less seats requires 65+ points to receive a quick invite, or else with just 60 points, getting an invitation for this code could take a long time; whereas this is not the case with 261313 occupation.

As for documents required for ACS, check this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7th-september-2015-round-124.html#post8329594 and subscribe to other ACS related threads as well:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xpats-living-australia/953098-acs-2016-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/174930-acs-processing.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/648018-acs-processing-timelines-2015-a.html

Additionally, read through Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website. It has a sample job reference as well.

Yes, prepare for IELTS while you are processing the ACS application. I hope you know that IELTS is not the only option. See here for a list of accepted English tests: How can I prove I have competent English?


----------



## sannair (May 23, 2016)

Thank you so much!

I went through the ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and i have a combination of duties mentioned in both ICT business analyst and software engineer . Can I email to the assessment team for more clarification with my resume?

I work on unix , oracle and work as an implementation manager in payments domain. can i share my resume in that email with the assessment team?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sannair said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I went through the ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and i have a combination of duties mentioned in both ICT business analyst and software engineer . Can I email to the assessment team for more clarification with my resume?
> 
> I work on unix , oracle and work as an implementation manager in payments domain. can i share my resume in that email with the assessment team?


Hi,

Unlike VETASSESS who have advisory service, ACS does not have this. They therefore cannot provide you with any help unless you actually apply for (i.e. pay for) the assessment. Your best bet is to self-assess which occupation is a best fit for you and then apply for that occupation. I forgot to tell you earlier that you should also be looking at 'core units' from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and match them with subjects you studied in your relevant graduation/ masters because as you will later study in the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, the number of years deducted to meet the skill-met-date also depends on your education and its relevance to ICT studies in general and to your occupation in particular. Study the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf carefully, and pay special attention to chapters 'ICT Major and closely related', 'ICT Major and not closely related', 'ICT Minor and... ', etc to understand the concept of skill-met-date and to understand how many years from your work experience will be deducted.


----------



## debayan.mkhrj (May 18, 2016)

*help with statutory declaration*

Hi Mainak,

Thanks for elaborating your journey towards getting the PR.

I have one confusion regarding the statutory declaration part. I have 2 previous employers and none of them are ready to provide me something more than the experience certificate. I have spoken to my respective supervisors and they are fine with providing me the reference letters. I would want to clarify the list of documents with any of you guys, who have gone that route.

1. Stamp paper containing the roles and responsibilities, start and end date of service, country of service and nature of service ( Full time/ part time).

2. Organization ID Card & Visiting Card from respective supervisors, to prove that they are with same/ different organization and their contact details.

3. Experience cum relieving letter from respective companies, which they had provided when I left.

questions :

1. Do I have to attach payslips too?
2. Do I need to provide organization hierarchy as well, which will display the relationship/ reporting for ex-supervisors? If Yes then what kind of document is expected?

Thanks,
Debayan


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Debayan,

1. Yes, since you plan to use statutory declarations. See Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, chapter#11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS

2. Chart isn't mandatory, but if you think the relationship between you and the author requires a pictorial explanation to prove that the author was your supervisor, then upload it as a simple hierarchy chart highlighting the author's position and designation against yours.


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Use the same CV, unless there has been any change (change of designation or employer) in which case you can add this new episode/ experience to the same CV.


Thanks KeeDa for your help.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Why cant I see any of the attachments??


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

This is such a nice thread full of information. Thank you!


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Great thread mate, really gave me some information i was looking for! thanks again.


----------



## subufromchennai (May 30, 2016)

Being a very nice thread, I can't find a link for any of the attachment given. Can any one share those links like ACS statutory declaration format once again? Thanks in advance.


----------



## engrkamran (May 27, 2016)

mainak said:


> [Disclaimer : Looooooooong thread, can surely be boring at places. Information accuracy nowhere proclaimed and all are just an individual's personal experience]​
> *Hi All Fellow Expatriates*
> 
> This thread is what we call in this forum as “yet-another-grant-story”! However, I want to make it a bit different. I understand that an inspirational story certainly boosts morale of the
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing such a use full information


----------



## engrkamran (May 27, 2016)

Hello friends I am going to apply for Skill Assessment by EA but facing some problems. I did my electronics engineering in July 2010 then I start a job in a telecom company, but due to some reason I resigned after 1 year in August 2011. 
I have company experience letter and also joining letter but I haven't any pay slip record because they paid me by hand. Did EA accept my that one year experience or not ?
from August 2011 to December 2011 I did paid internship in an electronics manufacturing company and after completion I got job in that company. is that internship period also include in my experience or not ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sethu443 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Mainak,

Thanks for your point to point explanation for Australia PR. I could not find attachments mentioned in your forum. Could you plz forward the necessary documents to understand the PR process? I am looking for step-by-step process and confused about the first step from where to start. Your messages thrown some light and the document templates that you mentioned will give a clear picture to me.


----------



## Athangaraj (May 22, 2016)

Mainak,

A very detailed write-up and useful information for anybody applying for PR from India.

Thangaraj


----------



## visa2aus (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks Mainak, this post is the one i was searching for to start my journey. 

How to get the links to the attachments?


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have some questions, would appreciate if I get help:

1. Limit of the amount of Australian Dollar one can carry from India to Australia in each of the below sections:
a. Cash
b. Travel Card
c. Traveler's Cheque

2. What is the convenient and cost effective method of transferring money from India to Australia:
a. Western Union/MoneyGram or similar agencies ? pros and cons?
b. Banking? (have not explored much)
c. Any other method?

3. Visa versa, methods to transfer money from Australia to India?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## journeymanavi (Jul 1, 2016)

*Great Original Post! Great Thread!*

This is an excellent thread with so much information for someone starting out on this process.

Thanks ton to @Mainak for creating this wonderful resource. Really appreciated.

Thanks also to all member who have contributed thereafter.


----------



## journeymanavi (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello Members, A basic question perhaps.

I can't seem to see any of the images or attachments in the original posts by @Mainak.

Is there some kind or forum restriction that I can't see them until I have a certain number of posts or reputation points, please?


----------



## VRGONUK (Jul 1, 2016)

Subscribe me please.


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Not able see any attachment or image as mentioned in post. How can I see those ? or Was it removed from post ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Attachments were removed.

For images, check page#87


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have some questions, would appreciate if I get help:
> 
> 1. Limit of the amount of Australian Dollar one can carry from India to Australia in each of the below sections:
> ...



Hi Nitin - 
Cash - 10000 dollars - check the Australian immigration website before you travel. 
2. India to Australia - western union is for abroad to India. I had called their customer support to confirm the same. Banking - you can open the account in NAB or westpac. Note there will be charged from India bank( eg ICICI charges Rs. 900 for transfer) and also the receiving bank also barges around aud12. 
You can convert inr to aud in any of the "authorized " money exchange. Don't change in airport. It costs a bomb. 

3. Australia to India - many sites like " transferwise" gives the edge for yourself to transfer the amount.


----------



## dharam.machra (Jul 25, 2016)

*Unable to find attchment*

Mainak,

Awesome write up and incredible amount of information for anyone at any stage of Immigration. 

I am unable to see the attachment. Could you please help me where I can download the pdf.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Hi

For images, check page 87


----------



## dharam.machra (Jul 25, 2016)

*Need of Statutory Declaration sample*



dharam.machra said:


> Mainak,
> 
> Awesome write up and incredible amount of information for anyone at any stage of Immigration.
> 
> I am unable to see the attachment. Could you please help me where I can download the pdf.


Hi All,

Could you please provide the following docs, 
for reference, I am unable to find these document attached by @Mainak

Attached Files- 

Employment Reference Letter.doc 
experience_certificate.pdf 
Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc 
statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart.pdf


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Good work m8 .. lot of information for newbies .. Congrats on your grant

Cheers


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

Hi,

I and my wife hold PR Visa 189 but not our child. Now my India based employer has proposed me to send to Australia. Wanted to check.

1. Would it be better if I ask my employer to process 457 for my family as that would cover my child also and I can have employer medical insurance. 

2. Would there be any issue to get 457 if I still have 189 PR VISA

3. Would it be better that I apply for 101 or 802 for my child and go on 189 . In this case could I buy child medical insurance till he gets his PR

4. As I can see from most of discussion people generally apply for 101 and not 802. What could be the VISA of child if he travels to Australia and then apply 802.

Please reply


----------



## dharam.machra (Jul 25, 2016)

*Skill assesment successful, but 4 year expeience deduction*

Hi All,

I have 3 year Diploma in CSE and B.Tech in ECE. I have total 8 year of experience in software engineering and I submitted the all company reference documents with proper duties . I applied my skill assignment in July and got the +ve result today.

But they deduct the 4 year experience, could you please anyone let me know the reason why they deduct 4 year experience (due to my B.Tech in Electronics and communication?)

or can I write a mail and ask directly from the ACS authorized person?

My total point - age 25+edu 15+pte 10+ exp 5 = 55 Total


----------



## prakashgade (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi...


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

dharam.machra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 3 year Diploma in CSE and B.Tech in ECE. I have total 8 year of experience in software engineering and I submitted the all company reference documents with proper duties . I applied my skill assignment in July and got the +ve result today.
> 
> ...


Hi Dharam,

This is pretty standard in ACS skill assessment nowadays. They deduct some years of experience to determine Skilled Work Experience which should be used to claim points for EOI. They call it "_Skill Level Requirement Met Date_". All experience before this date cannot be used to claim points, only afterwards experience counts.

As you have done B.Tech in ECE and I assume you must be applying for job code 2613, they deduct 4 years of experience.I have B.E. degree in CSE, they have also deducted 2 years of my experience.

Writing to ACS will not yield anything. You can check following document (Page 4 & 5), it says it all. 

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

*Experience reference letter from current employer*

Hi,

I am currently arranging documents for ACS skill assessment for my wife. We are facing this issue of how to get a reference letter from the current employer. The HR wont give a letter with details of roles and responsibilities and we do not want to disclose the plans to a senior person/manager. 

It will be really helpful If someone can guide on how to manoeuvre the situation.

Thanks


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently arranging documents for ACS skill assessment for my wife. We are facing this issue of how to get a reference letter from the current employer. The HR wont give a letter with details of roles and responsibilities and we do not want to disclose the plans to a senior person/manager.
> 
> ...


This has been asked quite a few times. Your best option is likely a statutory declaration by a, preferably senior, colleague.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently arranging documents for ACS skill assessment for my wife. We are facing this issue of how to get a reference letter from the current employer. The HR wont give a letter with details of roles and responsibilities and we do not want to disclose the plans to a senior person/manager.
> 
> ...


Get it done on a 100Rs Stamp paper and have one of your colleague sign it. But just do get the working experience document from company to validate that you are still with them


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

rishisuri said:


> Get it done on a 100Rs Stamp paper and have one of your colleague sign it. But just do get the working experience document from company to validate that you are still with them


Thanks rishisuri 
So, to confirm if U got it right.. The colleague needn't necessarily be a senior? Does the ACS requires to give a proof of seniority of the colleague who signs the declaration? 



Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Need suggestion from Experts here ...

261311
55 + 5 (English - 10)

- VIC rejection in Jan'16 (no specific reason suggested), applied again on 19th July and waiting for the outcome
- QLD sponsorship in July, need to file visa before end of Sept

As both are under separate EOI, should I wait for VIC sponsorship or go ahead with QLD sponsored visa?

What are the job prospects for IT professional in Brisbane?


----------



## sreegle79 (Jul 29, 2016)

suab said:


> Thanks rishisuri
> So, to confirm if U got it right.. The colleague needn't necessarily be a senior? Does the ACS requires to give a proof of seniority of the colleague who signs the declaration?
> 
> 
> ...


ACS advices to have the statutory declaration from a person who was in a supervisor/manager role when you were employed with that company. No proof of seniority to be given, though the role, phone number and email of that collegue should be furnished in that declaration.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

dharam.machra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 3 year Diploma in CSE and B.Tech in ECE. I have total 8 year of experience in software engineering and I submitted the all company reference documents with proper duties . I applied my skill assignment in July and got the +ve result today.
> 
> ...


There could be several factors: 
Maybe they considered post graduation (B. Tech) experience, nature of work done, change of place of work, among many other reasons. One has to understand the philosophy of assessors before submitting for assessment. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> Need suggestion from Experts here ...
> 
> 261311
> 55 + 5 (English - 10)
> ...


I think you should go ahead and apply, Victoria did not guarantee you they will sponsor your second application. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi Mainak,

This is really helpfull. Thanks a ton. All the docs uploaded here are removed not sure for what. Is it possible for you to help me with the sample copy of the Statutory declartion, Emp reference letter and any other you think i sould be sharing. My email address is <*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

*Bank balance requirement*

Hi everyone,

Wanted to know if there is a minimum bank balance requirement to apply for subclass 189/190?

Thanks


----------



## sanjayengg123 (Jun 30, 2016)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for the informative post Mainak. Could you please share the Statutory Declaration Format applicable for India ?


----------



## vguptak (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello Mainak,

Can you please help me out with information on medicals to be done for 189. 
1. Where can I get the medicals done?
2. Do I need to lodge Visa before getting medicals done?

Thanks in advance
Vinay


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

No Minimum bank balance is require applying. When I applied I only had 10,000 Rs in my account and still got a grant.




suab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wanted to know if there is a minimum bank balance requirement to apply for subclass 189/190?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

verma.rajput said:


> No Minimum bank balance is require applying. When I applied I only had 10,000 Rs in my account and still got a grant.


Thanks


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

suab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wanted to know if there is a minimum bank balance requirement to apply for subclass 189/190?
> 
> Thanks


nope not required.

for some cases of 190 like for VIC and NT you need to show that your have sufficient funds in form of liquid asset, CAr, Property, PPF, FDs etc, you might not be ven required to show the proofs just state you have sufficient funds.

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

vguptak said:


> Hello Mainak,
> 
> Can you please help me out with information on medicals to be done for 189.
> 1. Where can I get the medicals done?
> ...


1. Where can I get the medicals done? The city you reside in or if they don't have center there, the center near by your city. Google it!
2. Do I need to lodge Visa before getting medicals done? You can get your Medicals and PCC before you lodge VISA, people do the same to front load all documents, but be adviced your IED depends upon these two, if you get it done early and your VISA come say after 7 months of your VISA lodge for example, you will get very less time to prepare and leave! So better get them done post VISA lodge.

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

sanjayengg123 said:


> Thanks a ton for the informative post Mainak. Could you please share the Statutory Declaration Format applicable for India ?


There is no such format, people draft them according to their own knowledge.

For starter.

it should state, you are working for xxx company from xxx time on xxx role under xxx manager, your company's name and address. Then your roles and responsibilities.

Ensure you prepare this document by informing and getting your manager on board and not by some random senior colleague. DIBP is very strict with verifications now and random checks can happen any time and your would not like to be in that situation (if that happens)

So better get a Roles and Responsibility letter from Company's HR on Company's letter head signed by your manager.

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Bhavik812 said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> This is really helpfull. Thanks a ton. All the docs uploaded here are removed not sure for what. Is it possible for you to help me with the sample copy of the Statutory declartion, Emp reference letter and any other you think i sould be sharing. My email address is <*SNIP*>
> 
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


There is no such format, people draft them according to their own knowledge.

For starter.

it should state, you are working for xxx company from xxx time on xxx role under xxx manager, your company's name and address. Then your roles and responsibilities.

Ensure you prepare this document by informing and getting your manager on board and not by some random senior colleague. DIBP is very strict with verifications now and random checks can happen any time and your would not like to be in that situation (if that happens)

So better get a Roles and Responsibility letter from Company's HR on Company's letter head signed by your manager.

Good Luck!


----------



## sanjayengg123 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks again. However I am not sure if getting manger on board is appropriate at this stage since this can affect the present working conditions in office and will definitely affect appraisal etc. As far as verification is concerned, will it create a problem if I ask another manager to sign on the SD? I am going to write the facts on the SD anyways. So any verification should give the same results as stated in the SD. Kindly share your opinion on this.


----------



## sanjayengg123 (Jun 30, 2016)

hope_faith_belief said:


> There is no such format, people draft them according to their own knowledge.
> 
> For starter.
> 
> ...



Thanks . However I am not sure if getting manger on board is appropriate at this stage since this can affect the present working conditions in office and will definitely affect appraisal etc. As far as verification is concerned, will it create a problem if I ask another manager to sign on the SD? I am going to write the facts on the SD anyways. So any verification should give the same results as stated in the SD. Kindly share your opinion on this. :noidea:


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

How many points can we claim for a diploma in Hotel Management (3 years full time) from IHM? 

This is for my husband. He is a chef. After the skill assessment vetassess has sent a certificate stating that "This is to certify that ....has fulfilled the requirements of Certificate IV in Commercial Cookery" and below it is written that "This qualification is recognised within the Australian Qualifications Framework" Any idea how many points can be claimed for education?


----------



## nulok (Aug 17, 2016)

Indeed a great post and motivating aswell..can someone help me find the documents you had mentioned in the post. I cannot find any documents as sample or reference, will be great help.


----------



## Bisoux (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello Mainak,

What can i say that hasn't been said before. Absolutely great post,very informative and many thanks to you and everyone who has taken the time to reply to the numerous subsequent queries.

All the info you provided is more than enough and clear, though I will appreciate your input with regards to payslips. I have 12 years 9 months work experience with the same company. I can only manage to find last 8 months of payslips. I am unable to locate the rest. I may have lost them during a major house cleanup [insert dumbfounded look here]. I have left the company a while back. So the question is would the 8 months payslip suffice should my case reach to a CO ?

Thank you


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

*ANZCO Code*

Hi,

Right now my wife and I are preparing documents for ACS application. My wife is the primary applicant and is into software testing (primarily Manual). After going through the occupation codes it seems like 261112 - *"Systems Analyst"* is the closest one in terms of her roles and responsibilities.

However, we have some doubts in going further with our judgment here; she has worked for 2 companies till date and in the relieving letter from her previous company, they have mentioned the she worked as a *'Test Engineer'*. Will ACS put questions because of this tittle which explicitly mentions 'Testing' and we are claiming for being a System Analyst as per ANZCO code. The description of roles and responsibilities of a Software Tester and Software Engineer in the ANZCO guidelines are different to what my wife does in her profession.

Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

sanjayengg123 said:


> Thanks . However I am not sure if getting manger on board is appropriate at this stage since this can affect the present working conditions in office and will definitely affect appraisal etc. As far as verification is concerned, will it create a problem if I ask another manager to sign on the SD? I am going to write the facts on the SD anyways. So any verification should give the same results as stated in the SD. Kindly share your opinion on this. :noidea:


Sanjay,

It again depends upon how you handle the situation - for me it was my personal aspiration to go for PR and this process anyway didn't impact my work or my appraisal, I made it very clear to my manager - I will need my RnR on Company's Letter Head and if that is not possible, I will go for SD - I told him this process will take at-least a years time and you have my commitment - That this process will not impact my work. The same happened, neither my appraisal got impacted nor my promotion (fyi I work for a very big MNC - not boasting but telling you the truth) it again depends how mature your manager is and how you tackle him/her smartly.

Now, if you will create a SD - no issues with that, go ahead, make sure the roles and responsibilities you mention are completely true in nature of work you are doing currently.

Also, when we say verification will happen (and that too on a random basis, not all application gets verified, but again looking at current stats, it is very likely), call or email generally comes to HR of the company (they don't call the number you will give on your SD) and DIBP do their own research and homework w.r.t to verifications. HR most of the times pass it onto your managers and sometimes reply back on their own. So any adverse information from their side will surely attract NJL (Natural Justice Letter), so it is always better to keep at least you Manager apprised.

You can also recieve a call from AHC (Australian High Commision) - they are known for taking complete interview for about a hour (they will ask questions about the dates (Joining, Relieving), Company's Name, your roles and responsibilities, etc. etc. So better be prepared for it as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Bisoux said:


> Hello Mainak,
> 
> What can i say that hasn't been said before. Absolutely great post,very informative and many thanks to you and everyone who has taken the time to reply to the numerous subsequent queries.
> 
> ...


If you are claiming points for all these years then 8 months payslip might not help, not to worry - what you can do to substantiate your claim is:

- Bank Statement to show credit of Salary (Not required for all 12 years) only for couple of quarters from between, say from a year 2 quarters.
- Income Tax Return Submitted for all these years

Basically as much proof one can provide to support the claim, for DIBP it is easy to conclude on the application.

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> Right now my wife and I are preparing documents for ACS application. My wife is the primary applicant and is into software testing (primarily Manual). After going through the occupation codes it seems like 261112 - *"Systems Analyst"* is the closest one in terms of her roles and responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Hello There,

Occupation Code - 261112 no where goes near to Software Testing, so don't even go ahead with that, ACS will reject it right away, even if by any chance ACS clears it, then at the stage post your VISA application processing, DIBP will issue a NJL de to skills mistmatch (That will be a disaster), so HOLD ON to that thought.

Not to worry though (enough of scaring )

Go for 261313 - Software Engineering or 261314 (Software Tester) code

I will always recommend for 261313 over 261314 as it is under 189 Sub Class which is Independent Sub Class skilled VISA and where as latter is in 190 Sub Class which is State Nominated Sub Class skilled VISA - both have their merits, but with 190 (we never know when states put a hard stop on hopping, (incase someone doesn't get the desired job in sponsored state), as of now it is not a legal but more of a moral obligation.

To add both the codes roles and responsibilities are same (check it on ANZSCO PDF) only decription is different.

Closing Comments - Get your wife assessed under 261313 and move ahead with your PR journey!

Good Luck


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Hello There,
> 
> Occupation Code - 261112 no where goes near to Software Testing, so don't even go ahead with that, ACS will reject it right away, even if by any chance ACS clears it, then at the stage post your VISA application processing, DIBP will issue a NJL de to skills mistmatch (That will be a disaster), so HOLD ON to that thought.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I had similar thoughts but had my share of doubts.


----------



## Bisoux (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you very much for the reply


----------



## sanjayengg123 (Jun 30, 2016)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Sanjay,
> 
> It again depends upon how you handle the situation - for me it was my personal aspiration to go for PR and this process anyway didn't impact my work or my appraisal, I made it very clear to my manager - I will need my RnR on Company's Letter Head and if that is not possible, I will go for SD - I told him this process will take at-least a years time and you have my commitment - That this process will not impact my work. The same happened, neither my appraisal got impacted nor my promotion (fyi I work for a very big MNC - not boasting but telling you the truth) it again depends how mature your manager is and how you tackle him/her smartly.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed explanation


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

While uploading documents for visa application do I need the bank's seal on the bank statement that I downloaded from their website? Please advise..


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I was working with company A from Oct 2008 to Sep 13. I do not have any payslips for 2008 2009, 2011,2012. I have 2 payslips for 2010 and 3 for 2013. 

I have form 16 for all these years except for financial year 12-13. But I have ITR acknowledgement for that year. And I also have bank statements for the full duration I was working with this company. I have appointment letter, experience letter, salary-revision letters, award certificates etc.

Will these suffice as salary proof for that company?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

dink2s said:


> While uploading documents for visa application do I need the bank's seal on the bank statement that I downloaded from their website? Please advise..


better to have it, if not possible, it is ok without the Bank seal as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

dink2s said:


> I was working with company A from Oct 2008 to Sep 13. I do not have any payslips for 2008 2009, 2011,2012. I have 2 payslips for 2010 and 3 for 2013.
> 
> I have form 16 for all these years except for financial year 12-13. But I have ITR acknowledgement for that year. And I also have bank statements for the full duration I was working with this company. I have appointment letter, experience letter, salary-revision letters, award certificates etc.
> 
> Will these suffice as salary proof for that company?


Yes absolutely, submit all these and you are good!

Good Luck!


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi , Apologies if am posting a wrong question in this thread. 

My ACS evaluation was complete for ICT(Software enginner). I cleared the PTE today.SO i understand the next stage is EOI filing.

After this EOI is submitted how long this process will take for the next stages . Can you please help me to understand the timelines....


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Hi , Apologies if am posting a wrong question in this thread.
> 
> My ACS evaluation was complete for ICT(Software enginner). I cleared the PTE today.SO i understand the next stage is EOI filing.
> 
> After this EOI is submitted how long this process will take for the next stages . Can you please help me to understand the timelines....


Paul,

How many points you have on your own? 
Have you filed both 189 and 190? if not I will recommend file both, no harm in doing it, whatever comes first you can opt.

Once your EOI is submitted, you just have to wait for the invite, it can take weeks, months - it all depends upon your points, more the points - more the chances to get invited.

Once you are invited, filing VISA, uploading documents will not take much time (if you have everything handy) and if you front load all your documents before hand before you CO gets assigned - you can get a direct grant as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

I have 60 points my own. Yes i will file for both 189 and 190. 

Thanks...


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Yes absolutely, submit all these and you are good!
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you for quick reply...


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

hope_faith_belief said:


> better to have it, if not possible, it is ok without the Bank seal as well.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you ,,,I will get it done


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I am a chef and have got a skills assessment from vetassess. The outcome is successful and they have recognised my education. However, in my skills assessment they have not mentioned the duration for my experience assessed. I have called them to enquire, they said they do not mention the duration of the experience and that is all what they provide.

My question is, can I claim the experience points in EOI or do I need a point test advice to claim the points for work experience?


----------



## swathir (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello people!

I am new and here for some advice.

My story:

Qualification 1: Masters in Information Technology
Exp 1: 2+ yrs as Programmer Analyst in a MNC

After which I decided to try something else. So,

Qualification 2: MBA in HR
Exp 2: 2+ yrs as HR Manager in MNC

Subsequently, I feel like moving to Australia. Realize that I can't migrate using my HR exp. So, I decide to migrate as Programmer Analyst.

Question 1: Is this possible? What are the challenges that I may face during the course of my profile evaluations?

Question 2: Let's assume I get a +ve response from ACS, when I apply for Visa, how would I justify my recent 4+ yrs of non-IT experience? Should I even mention about it? Because, ACS states I am eligible to apply if I have 2+ yrs of relevant exp to the applied Job (from SOL) in the last 10 yrs which I do.

Question 3: I am worried because, I see people advising that we mention all types of work ex and qualifications in Form 80. Wouldn't that jeopardize my chances of getting a grant?

Btw, I have 70 points.

Kindly, suggest further course of action.


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi 

I have received the invite for 189 subclass. Now before lodging visa application I have few queries 

1)Should I do PCC and medicals before lodging the application or afterwards

2)Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Academic Transcripts	- Transcripts	- Should I upload my 8 semester marksheets

are the below documents sufficient to lodge the application
Birth or Age, Evidence of	National ID Card	- Aadhaar Card

Birth or Age, Evidence of	Document of Identity - PAN Card	

Birth or Age, Evidence of - Passport / School Mark sheets / Birth certificates

Language Ability - English, Evidence of	Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)	PTE-A Result Scorecard

Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc) - Degree and School related certificates	

Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Academic Transcripts	- Transcripts	(do marksheets suffice)

Skills Assessment, Evidence of	Skills Assessment	ACS Assessment Result	



Travel Document	Passport	- Current Passport

Travel Document	Passport	- Previous Passport

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Work Reference	Statutory Declaration of Roles & Responsibilities 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Work Reference - Offer & relieving letter & Appraisal & increament letters, note for current company no need of relieving letter.

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Other (specify)	- Bank statement if the files are more than 5MB break them into parts probably name based on years do the upload.

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Other (specify)	- Provident Fund Statement

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Tax Document - Form-16s Part One / two / three

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Tax Document - ITR Part One / two / three

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Payslip	- Payslips one per two quarters and last 6 months continuous

Photograph - Other (Use the upload option from the top right hand side)

Character, Evidence of	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment (download the latest form80 from skillselect documents section)


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

swathir said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I am new and here for some advice.
> 
> ...


I am new and here for some advice.

My story:

Qualification 1: Masters in Information Technology
Exp 1: 2+ yrs as Programmer Analyst in a MNC

After which I decided to try something else. So,

Qualification 2: MBA in HR
Exp 2: 2+ yrs as HR Manager in MNC

Subsequently, I feel like moving to Australia. Realize that I can't migrate using my HR exp. So, I decide to migrate as Programmer Analyst.

Question 1: Is this possible? What are the challenges that I may face during the course of my profile evaluations? As you said your first experience was as Programmer and you are currently a HR professional, if you get assessed by ACS, you remaining experience will not get assessed by them and you will not be able to claim work points as 2 year experience will not gain any work points. Better get assessed by VETASSESS for the 2nd experience as HR professional, why you want to get assessed for something you worked in past?

Question 2: Let's assume I get a +ve response from ACS, when I apply for Visa, how would I justify my recent 4+ yrs of non-IT experience? Should I even mention about it? Because, ACS states I am eligible to apply if I have 2+ yrs of relevant exp to the applied Job (from SOL) in the last 10 yrs which I do. - You will get positive assessment from ACS but again work claim points will be "0", for ACS they don't assess any other work exp. other than ICT.

Question 3: I am worried because, I see people advising that we mention all types of work ex and qualifications in Form 80. Wouldn't that jeopardize my chances of getting a grant? Yes, you have to mention everything, it is a character form which should have all details.

Can you provide your points breakup - excluding your work points (you have assumed) and which subclass you are planning to apply for?

Btw, I have 70 points.

Kindly, suggest further course of action.

Good Luck


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

baokar1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the invite for 189 subclass. Now before lodging visa application I have few queries
> 
> ...


Good Luck!


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

What tax documents are required at the time of visa lodgement? I will submit documents from 2008 till date. I have form 16 for all these years and ITR acknowledgements. But for two years( FY 2008-09 & 2011-12) I don't have ITR acknowledgements, only form 16. Are these documents enough?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

dink2s said:


> What tax documents are required at the time of visa lodgement? I will submit documents from 2008 till date. I have form 16 for all these years and ITR acknowledgements. But for two years( FY 2008-09 & 2011-12) I don't have ITR acknowledgements, only form 16. Are these documents enough?


yes they are enough!


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Does the relevant employment experience has to be continous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years?


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, 

I am almost done with arranging documents for my wife's ACS skill assessment. The statutory declarations are ready from our side, can anyone help in proof reading the same to find any discrepancies with respect to ACS guidelines. 

Would really appreciate help.. 

Also, if my wife has worked for 2 organisations till date, is there any issue if we give SD for both? The HR of both the companies are not providing detailed R&R experience certificate. 

Thanks 

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Does the relevant employment experience has to be continuous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am almost done with arranging documents for my wife's ACS skill assessment. The statutory declarations are ready from our side, can anyone help in proof reading the same to find any discrepancies with respect to ACS guidelines.
> 
> ...


Normally a SD will have name or the company, your position, your manager's name, duration you have worked in terms of joining and relieving dates, yoru detailed roles and responsibilties, if you have all these - you are good!

If you will be claiming points for entire experience which will be validated by ACS then "yes" you have to provide SD for both the companies.

Please ensure the SDs you have prepared is signed by her manager or a senior colleague who can vouch for her (in case verification happens).

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

dink2s said:


> Does the relevant employment experience has to be continuous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years?


It is recommended to be continous, if it is not - you need to fill in that with details in your form 80 and I will recommend not to claim points for that as the roles and responsibiities will not match with the code you will apply.

Good Luck!


----------



## swathir (Jun 28, 2016)

*ACS Skills Assessment for 5year Integrated course*

Hi,

After finishing my class 12 , I have completed my M.Sc [5 year integrated course ] in Information Technology back in 2009. Since it is an integrated course , no bachelor degree is awarded . We just get one degree as M.Sc I.T [5 year Integrated] . 

I have applied for ACS skills assessment and provided my degree certificate and transcript under qualifications but the case officer has requested for additional documents ' Underpinning' - needing bachelor degree details . 

Please advice what and how can i make them understand that i do not have any bachelor degree. 

Surprisingly, my husband, who also had his ACS skills assessed for the same degree was not asked for any additional documents and his result was declared ACS positive . 

Appreciate your help!!

Swathi


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Hello There,
> 
> Occupation Code - 261112 no where goes near to Software Testing, so don't even go ahead with that, ACS will reject it right away, even if by any chance ACS clears it, then at the stage post your VISA application processing, DIBP will issue a NJL de to skills mistmatch (That will be a disaster), so HOLD ON to that thought.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
i am also a software tester but my case is little different, it will be a great help you could help me with this. i checked with some Migration consultants and even they are confused.

I completed my graduation in computer science(BSc Computer science - 3 Year) in 2012 and Joined UST Global as Associate Software Developer, how ever i was pushed in to a support project and after 2 years my role changed to Systems Engineer but doing the same roles.
1st Change - *Associate Software Developer to Systems Engineer*
and recently i changed my project internally and joined in testing project and they are about to change my role to Software Tester
2nd Change - *Systems Engineer to Software tester* (Which is about to happen in one or two months)
*My current role in the Company documents shows as Systems Engineer*.
every change happened in the same organization so in my relieving and experience letter it will software tester even though i have only 6 months of experience in Software testing.

Roles and responsibility document is required for ACS assessment? 

I came to know that Systems Engineer can apply under Visa class 189 where Software Tester is limited to apply under 190.

if i apply within 2-3 months can i submit employee verification letter which shows designation as Systems Engineer dated today or this month? and only ACS will access or any other hurdles are there ? i am attending PTE- A by next month, after that only i am planning to submit. Thanks in advance.

Regards
Dean John


----------



## Fishol_ind (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello everyone ....I lodged my visa application for 189 ,points 65 mechanical engineer...I have to upload my documents now...I m getting one problem .....
1. My birth certificate contains only my parents first name not my family name .my parents prepared affidavits declaring their name with family names both mother and father .
Is that ok??????


----------



## aerobots (May 15, 2016)

*Can't see attached documents*



mainak said:


> “The step” where faint-hearted tends to think wish I had an agent... What I loved maximum in this forum is watching so many people fumbling at this stage to gradually gain confidence just by interacting with fellow members and not by paying money to someone. Finally all succeeded submitting alone with only help from official document and forum friends. Therefore, in this post I will detail in maximum for the benefit of all the future travellers in this journey.


Dear Mainak,
How to see your document or image?
Best wishes,
Jon


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

swathir said:


> Hi,
> 
> After finishing my class 12 , I have completed my M.Sc [5 year integrated course ] in Information Technology back in 2009. Since it is an integrated course , no bachelor degree is awarded . We just get one degree as M.Sc I.T [5 year Integrated] .
> 
> ...


Swathi,

Have you tried emailing them? If not, I would recommend mailing them the details with clearly explaining for this course - there was no need of bachelors and this course is integrated. Also a letter from college or university stating the same should be of some help, try getting same from college or university in the meanwhile.

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Dean John said:


> Hi,
> i am also a software tester but my case is little different, it will be a great help you could help me with this. i checked with some Migration consultants and even they are confused.
> 
> I completed my graduation in computer science(BSc Computer science - 3 Year) in 2012 and Joined UST Global as Associate Software Developer, how ever i was pushed in to a support project and after 2 years my role changed to Systems Engineer but doing the same roles.
> ...


Dean,

One can have multiple roles in a company, don't worry about it much.

I will recommend you to get assessed under 261313 which is Software Engineer and under 189, as a software engineer - one can code, test and support and this solve your purpose.

Now, for the entire IT experience for which ACS will assess you, they will require you to submit proofs, for the same you will need payslips, bank statements etc..

The document you prepare for roles & responsibilities ensure you detail it with all 3 roles you have performed. So during verification, your company can attest the same.

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Fishol_ind said:


> Hello everyone ....I lodged my visa application for 189 ,points 65 mechanical engineer...I have to upload my documents now...I m getting one problem .....
> 1. My birth certificate contains only my parents first name not my family name .my parents prepared affidavits declaring their name with family names both mother and father .
> Is that ok??????


for showing DOB evidence - why not use your class 10th certificate, if birth certificate have issues.

To add, yes that affidavit will do!

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

aerobots said:


> Dear Mainak,
> How to see your document or image?
> Best wishes,
> Jon


Jon,

Documents & Images are removed by moderators to prevent misuse and data theft.


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

*Statutory Declaration - proofread*

Hi,

Need some help from the experienced folks. 

Could anyone proofread the roles and responsibilities which are going to be in the SD's that wife is going to obtain from her managers. 
She is planning to apply for Software Engineer - 261313 code.

Please suggest if anything needs to be changed/edited.

Thanks.


----------



## smart_maverick (Sep 22, 2016)

*Visa granted on 22.09.2016*

Hey friends,

I have been a silent spectator on this forum.
Just recently has received grant for 189 Skilled Visa.

I thank all of you who has shared their valuable thoughts, experience and insights.

I will try to reply to other people's queries as much as I can subject to my knowledge.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Does anyone know where can I get some documents translated from hindi to english in banaglore. Who is authourised to do that? Do I need to notarize?


----------



## ankur18.jain (Oct 2, 2016)

*Need advice*

First of all thanks for sharing your journey .

I also want to migrate to Australia for quite sometime but i am scared that how would i get job there as currently, i have job in my hand but if i apply for PR and then didn't get job then whats next ?

is there any process through which i can get a job from here through some consultancy and then they process my application .

Can you please suggest me. I am peoplesoft professional and working in a MNC having 5.8 year of experience.


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, I have query regarding SD. 
If the SD is 2-3 pages long, the declarer has to sign on all the pages or only at the last? 

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

suab said:


> Hi, I have query regarding SD.
> If the SD is 2-3 pages long, the declarer has to sign on all the pages or only at the last?
> 
> Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


If its on a stamp paper - Both the declarer (your manager/senior colleague) and the notary public need to sign on all pages. even otherwise safe to get signature on all pages


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks 

Also, 1 more doubt.
I just went to the court to get my SDs written. couple of doubts cropped so I just halted the process of getting SDs today.

The notary guy told me that he will attest the SDs but got confused if he would be a witness to the signed declaration.
I am sure the "sworn by" person will be the declarer. I am a bit confused who will be signing the "before me" (as in the witness) in the SD.

Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi,
Need help.
I renewed my passport due to spouse name addition. My older passport has expiry date of Aug 2020. 
Now the problem is when I am trying to complete my 189 visa application, it is asking for expired passport and not accepting date of Aug 2020 as expiry date. 
However, older passport was stamped cancelled when new passport got issued, but there is no date on cancel stamp. 
What should I put in expired at field (It is mentioned in application that " Enter details exactly as shown on the passport. " ) or should I enter details of my old passport in "Does this applicant have other current passports?" ?

Please guide.


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

suab said:


> Thanks
> 
> Also, 1 more doubt.
> I just went to the court to get my SDs written. couple of doubts cropped so I just halted the process of getting SDs today.
> ...


There is no attestation concept in SD document 

The declarer I.e your manager / colleague and the notary should sign on all pages

In the last page under sworn by the declarer should sign 

Notary should sign with his seal under the Signed before me text... With date clearly mentioned 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> There is no attestation concept in SD document
> 
> The declarer I.e your manager / colleague and the notary should sign on all pages
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

*Organization Chart??*

Hi everyone,

I am submitting statutory declarations for both previous and current company. I have all the supporting documents with business cards and Employee ID cards of the declarers of both the SDs.

Do i need to submit organization charts as well? (I couldn't find this requirement in ANZCO document checklist). If yes, how do I present it or obtain it?

Thanks for your support.


----------



## paresh4692 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Great work!*

I have seen so many posts and this one has really motivated me to take the rights steps.
Neatly explained in a very detailed manner for each phase of the process.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## uvrays (Nov 21, 2016)

*Where are all the attachments?*



mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Firstly, thank you! this thread indeed seems very helpful. Takes through the problems and gives solutions. Encouraging!

Where are the attachments of this thread. I believe, without attachment, just reading the thread gives incomplete information 

Please help!


----------



## uvrays (Nov 21, 2016)

*Statutory declaration in India*



mainak said:


> Folks
> 
> Approx 2 years ago I did a samaritan job by creating this thread with the 'attachments' on 'exactly' how to apply. A helluva lot went past the PR door by just doing Ctrl-C Ctrl-V. Great for them as that's how I wanted to help.
> 
> ...


Hey, Can you please share the format for statutory declaration used in India? Should be useful.


----------



## uvrays (Nov 21, 2016)

*Statutory declaration attachments*



KeeDa said:


> Since images have gone missing from the first page, attaching the first page (split across 2 pdf files) of this thread as a pdf document that I had saved earlier.


Hello,

Can you help me with the attachments related to statutory declaration?

Please help!


----------



## indomitable (Nov 25, 2016)

*Attachment*

Hi Mainak,

What is the link to access the documents you mention in the post?

Like I am trying to find Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc

Thanks












mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


----------



## jtdc (Nov 26, 2016)

i think due to age of this thread, the attachments are already gone.


----------



## satrap (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi Mainak,

Thanks for this very useful information. I am about to embark on the similar journey and you have definitely cleared many doubts I had. However, I could not find any documents attached as you have mentioned here. Could you please guide me to those?


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Was browsing through this thread and seems to be an excellent one.


----------



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the detailed write-up. I am a newbie to this forum and would like to know how to get the attachments you posted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aashu12 (Dec 30, 2016)

*Reference sample document*

I am planning for ACS skill assessment, could you share sample reference document.


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Guys,
Got golden mail today. Thanks to all the folks here. You all have been my best consultants.
I wish everybody here gets their grant soon.

Thank you all again!


----------



## Gtwoo (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Mainik,

Where do I find the referred documents ? I don't see any attachments.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Dear,

Congratulations 

It looks attachments are missing. Can you help?

Regards
Kamal


----------



## syniverse (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the useful information, Mainak


----------



## smithak (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Mainak,

Thanks for the useful information.
Could you please help get the attachments for this post. I am unable to find it here.

Thanks,
Smitha
<*SNIP*>


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Mainak,
This post is very helpful. It would be great if you can share the attachments to my email id. 
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4 , here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## aarushs (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello Mainak,

I didn't find the documents which you had attached ? Can you please share those documents ?

thank you
kind Regards
Aarush


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Are the attachments removed?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed my PTE yesterday and got all 65+, that gives me 10 points.Points from other criteria make it to 65 points.
> 
> ...


Kindly don't post the same question on many threads even moderators would not allow; however I have shared my thoughts here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...toria-state-sponsorship-992.html#post12060225

All the best.


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Seniors I have some queries regarding the RPL: Please help.

1. SECTION 1 – KEY AREAS OF KNOWLEDGE - Do we need to write about the Company projects in this section?

2. How detailed should be the RPL for the below mentioned sections? Do we need to share the project data of the clients? Is it breach of information?


RPL Project Questions:
2.1.	Describe the business opportunity or problem(s) this project addressed.
3.	Solution
3.1.	Discuss your contribution to the solution, project or engagement.
3.2.	Describe any design or problem solving methods you used on this project.
3.3.	List the major deliverables of the project that you were responsible for or contributed to.
4.	Results
4.1.	Was your solution implemented? If so, describe the role, if any, you had in the implementation.
4.2.	Assess the overall success or failure of the project.
4.3. Lessons Learned


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

Kumar2017 said:


> Hi Seniors I have some queries regarding the RPL: Please help.
> 
> 1. SECTION 1 – KEY AREAS OF KNOWLEDGE - Do we need to write about the Company projects in this section?
> 
> ...


Experience people please help with the above queries.


----------



## mailtobabumarimuthu (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Mainak,
your attachments are missing . Could you please attach the documents,, especially ,Statutory Declaration ?


----------



## Poojag (Mar 6, 2017)

Sorry, but i cannot find any attachments. Could you please help


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

A message from the OP to all those asking for attachments on this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia-google-page-ranking-113.html#post9749426*


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks mate 



KeeDa said:


> A message from the OP to all those asking for attachments on this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia-google-page-ranking-113.html#post9749426*


----------



## Sowndar (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on '15/11/2016' with 60 points for 189.

If I make some changes to my EOI that does not affect my points, will i pushed down in the waiting list? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Sowndar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on '15/11/2016' with 60 points for 189.
> 
> ...


If points do not change, then no. Otherwise, yes


----------



## catoline (Mar 21, 2017)

I can't see the attachments. Would you please pm me? Thanks


----------



## sagi_atul (Apr 2, 2017)

A message from the OP to all those asking for attachments on this thread: My Journey For Australia PR


----------



## sagi_atul (Apr 2, 2017)

All Docs have been removed Catoline... Check Post#1127 on this thread


----------



## sagi_atul (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I'm planning to apply for an Australian PR and I have been reading most of the posts on this Forum. I would like to Thank all the people who have been taking out their time and have put in their best efforts to make this Forum a rich Knowledge base.

My special Thanks to Mainak for writing a wonderful thread 'My Journey For Australia PR'. This has given me lots of information about the entire process. It also strengthened my belief that I should apply on my own (after visiting a lot of so called expert Migration Consultants-mostly trying to mint money ) and people here would help me out if I get stuck somewhere. 

As I started to go through the application process, I came across some queries.

I have 12+ yrs of experience in IT and want to apply in ICT Business Analyst -261111.

In what scenarios do we have to file an RPL?
What is the right Code BA(261111) or SA(261112), for an SAP Consultant?

Regards,
Atul


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Atul

RPL is for those who do not have a formal ICT qualification or no tertiary qualification at all. Study the _Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf_ from ACS website to understand this and many other important aspects about the assessment process.

You should compare your skills and duties with those for BA and SA as documented in _ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf_ and choose the one that closely matches.


----------



## sagi_atul (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello KeeDa,

I did my BE (E&TC) and MBA (Mktg). So I guess, I can apply without an RPL.

I have performed roles which cover both BA and SA. Is there an Advantage of applying in one over the other?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Atul

BE E&TC won't require RPL but because of being not too closely related to your occupation, 4, 5, or even 6 years will be deducted. 4 or 5 if your degree is assessed as ICT Major but not closely related to your occupation, and 5 or 6 years if ICT Minor.

There is no difference in both these occupations. Both belong to the same 2611 group and hence share the same quota for the skilled independent 189 PR, so choose whichever best suits your profile. Quota for 2611 occupation group has been filled for the current year and will open up again in July. Group 2611 demands high points and you will get invited quickly only if you score 70 or more points; with 65 will be a very long wait.


----------



## sagi_atul (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello Keeda,

Does it mean that if I file with RPL they will deduct none or lesser number of years out of my total experience?

Regards,
Atul


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sagi_atul said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> Does it mean that if I file with RPL they will deduct none or lesser number of years out of my total experience?
> 
> ...


No. RPL will attract 6 years deduction, additional 50 AUD fees, additional documentation (the RPL report), and a little longer processing time. You should apply with the normal (non-RPL) type application process.


----------



## sal_60 (Jun 14, 2016)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...



This is indeed a very good and organized post I have read in this forum so far.
I have a question though, 
My previous collegues who are willing to give a reference letter are residing outside india. UK and Hungary . They are still in the same company but on deputation to these countries while I am currently in india.

Now how do I get the reference letter.

Stamp Paper of 50Rs with Statutory declaration by the employee + Signature of the colleague and finally to notarize in india?

Please let me know.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...



I cant download any of this pdf or .doc, can you please PM me ?


----------



## vktulashyam (May 20, 2017)

Hi, 

I am new, where are docs mentioned in your post regarding Aud PR?


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

The memeber who created and put his experience in words has asked the mods to delete them... the member thinks that the document might not be of any help to the current process which i think should not be the case ... but at the same time people have bombarded the mailbox with queries and pm message to the person which should be a big point in taking the deleting decision... i think everybody should understand that when some information is provide you should take help from that and ask for only when you dont find information anywhere or in any specific case that you consider you are into which is rarest of rare...
I hope many people have used those documents and go through i would request to hide the personal information and share the documents so that people get any further help required which is the sole purpose of these kind of forums ... so please help the new commers thanks ..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

auspr17 said:


> The memeber who created and put his experience in words has asked the mods to delete them... the member thinks that the document might not be of any help to the current process which i think should not be the case ... but at the same time people have bombarded the mailbox with queries and pm message to the person which should be a big point in taking the deleting decision... i think everybody should understand that when some information is provide you should take help from that and ask for only when you dont find information anywhere or in any specific case that you consider you are into which is rarest of rare...
> I hope many people have used those documents and go through i would request to hide the personal information and share the documents so that people get any further help required which is the sole purpose of these kind of forums ... so please help the new commers thanks ..


I think they shouldn't have been created in the first place. I would hazard that DIBP saw hundreds of applications come through with identical copy-paste letters. Wouldn't surprise me if it was a red flag for follow up. IMO, if you struggle to write a couple of letters of reference, you're going to REALLY struggle when you land in Aus.


----------



## pecobian2001 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello,

A vast ocean of information and very well organized. I am not able to access the attachments. Can you please assist.

Thanks


----------



## Genius Ideas (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi,

Could you please clarify 2 queries regarding "statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart.pdf"

1. Is it compulsory for declaration to be from a manager ? Can me peer group provide the same?
2. In note, you mentioned Salary Slip is needed. Do you mean, salary slip of the person from whom Experience certificate is taken is also needed ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Genius Ideas (Jul 5, 2017)

mainak said:


> This is the simplest step in the whole PR process. Root cause is nothing to add as an attachment! I filed promptly as soon as I received the ACS assessment.
> The only check to do here is to be sure not to over-claim points. This in turn says to correctly interpret ACS result and to omit the years ACS found not relevant.
> 
> However, at first submission, I only selected 189. Then I came to know that Victoria still has spaces left for 261311 nomination. Hence I applied for that also and
> ...


Hi, Could you please elaborate on this pt? "Victoria still has spaces left for 261311 nomination. Hence I applied for that also" Can we do this? apply for 2? If yes, how ?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

answers inline...



Genius Ideas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please clarify 2 queries regarding "statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart.pdf"
> 
> ...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Genius Ideas said:


> Hi, Could you please elaborate on this pt? "Victoria still has spaces left for 261311 nomination. Hence I applied for that also" Can we do this? apply for 2? If yes, how ?


You can submit two EOI like for 189 and 190, if one gets invite the other gets automatically closed..


----------



## Genius Ideas (Jul 5, 2017)

I am new to the forum. Unable to access the attachments.
Could someone please help me.


Thanks in advance




jre05 said:


> Maniak:
> 
> I know everybody in this forum is so helpful and some even have shared their whole personal documents such as Form 80 and few other originals too to help me when I needed help.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Genius Ideas said:


> I am new to the forum. Unable to access the attachments.
> Could someone please help me.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


What attachments do you want ?

I think this link will solve all your queries 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Cheers


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi members ,

I have lodged my 189 visa application. My doubt is
1 .I am the primary applicant , now for age proof of my wife , can I provide her matriculation mark sheet ? As her birth certificate doesn't have her name mentioned .
2. For age proof of myself , is birth certificate mandatory or matriculation mark sheet will suffice ?.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

NuRa said:


> Hi members ,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa application. My doubt is
> 1 .I am the primary applicant , now for age proof of my wife , can I provide her matriculation mark sheet ? As her birth certificate doesn't have her name mentioned .
> ...


1. Yes
2. Yes


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes


matriculation marks sheet is nothing but 10th standard marks sheet? My marks sheet says my name as XXXXXX . A.B (A & B are initials), but on my passport has complete name with initials expanded as below:

Given name: XXXXXX 
Family name: Axxxxx Bxxxxxxx

is this OK?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

american_desi said:


> matriculation marks sheet is nothing but 10th standard marks sheet? My marks sheet says my name as XXXXXX . A.B (A & B are initials), but on my passport has complete name with initials expanded as below:
> 
> Given name: XXXXXX
> Family name: Axxxxx Bxxxxxxx
> ...


Yes, 10th marks sheet. The category "Birth or Age, Evidence of" has various options, and SSC marks sheet is one of them.

Remember to mark YES to the question "Have you been known by any other name(s)" wherever it is asked (visa forms, form80.pdf, etc). It would also help if you have a statutory declaration about this slight variation in your name.


----------



## sal_60 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi All,

Need advise from the expert members here. Can I submit a request for EOI with 55 points for 190 subclass visa? I just missed in speaking by 1 marks to get that extra 5 points.
PTE Score - L(85),R(78),S(64),W(90)

I understand that 60 is minimum points required for applying for 190 visa but I am hoping with state nomination will be able to get additonal 5 points.

Best Regards,
Sal


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

sal_60 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advise from the expert members here. Can I submit a request for EOI with 55 points for 190 subclass visa? I just missed in speaking by 1 marks to get that extra 5 points.
> PTE Score - L(85),R(78),S(64),W(90)
> ...



It is a vague question that you have put forth here..Depends on many factors!

your occupation code, state and if your skills are hard to come by..

Basis your PTE test score, would strongly suggest you to give it another go..of course extra points never did harm to anyone!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sal_60 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advise from the expert members here. Can I submit a request for EOI with 55 points for 190 subclass visa? I just missed in speaking by 1 marks to get that extra 5 points.
> PTE Score - L(85),R(78),S(64),W(90)
> ...


Technically you can
The system will accept your EOI

Whether you will get the sponsorship or not with just 55 points is another matter altogether and will depend on your job category and how much your skills are in demand in the state 

Cheers


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Technically you can
> The system will accept your EOI
> 
> Whether you will get the sponsorship or not with just 55 points is another matter altogether and will depend on your job category and how much your skills are in demand in the state
> ...




Did you get the invite? Good to know if it is true..


----------



## jaysonca (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Mainak!

Good day!

Thanks for sharing your PR story. It's an inspiration and a motivation to go further with my application.

For the ACS docs, that you've shared will you be able to share it with me as I will use it ONLY as REFERENCE. I've been struggling on how to start my ACS application as I've been employed to 5 companies(same as yours). Kindly send it via email.

Thank you very much!'


----------



## sal_60 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi All,

I checked in this website https://www.anzscosearch.com/261311 for eligibility of Analyst Programmer Code. Only 3 states sponsor this
-NSW
-Tasmania
-Victoria


My question is 
1-> do we need to have job offer in order to apply for these states?
2-> Also if we need to maintain funds then should it be maintained sometime prior to applying for state sponsorship i.e. submitting EOI request?
3-> is Tasmania good place for job opportuntities for Analyst Java Programmer? do we need formal job offer from the state?
4-> can I submit mutliple EOI request for each of these states?
5-> For visa purpose do we need the birth certificate with both the parents name in it? My birth certificate mentions my father's name only.


Any website or thread detailing the step for applying state sponsorship in 2017 for each of these states?


Thanks in advance !


----------



## deepak11287 (Sep 9, 2017)

I am unable to see the attachments sent by mainak.How to see those


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello Gentleman, 

Thanks for lots of information. I'm looking for statutory declaration sample, and process to complete statutory declaration. 

I'm new to this forum, i could not find where is link to statutory declaration pdf which you have mentioned as attached here. 

Kindly let me know the link or email me to sakthi.nem at gmail dot com. 

Also please let me know what kind of obligation person who authorising our experience will hold, i asked my manager to sign statutory declaration, he's bit concerned, as it involves signing the document in presence of lawyer.

Kindly advise me what's the feasible way to get statutory document. 

Thanks,
sakthi


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*cannot find attachment*



deepak11287 said:


> I am unable to see the attachments sent by mainak.How to see those


Hi Deepak, 

Me too unable to see the attachment, i'm in the process of applying for ACS. Kindly get in touch with me to share details within ourself sakthi.nem at gmail

It'll be good if we could share details and information.

Thanks,
Sakthi


----------



## vdri (Oct 9, 2017)

Can you please provide links to the pdfs. I can't find them


----------



## mohammed2017 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi Mainak,
Thanks for the great write up. It was nice to give the detail steps. Could you please share the document templates. I'm unable to access it.

Thanks,


----------



## phuongdo (Nov 24, 2017)

*Affidavits ACS*

Hi,

I have a question regarding to Affidavits. My senior colleague agree to give me the letter to confirm my JD. Does he/she need to go to Australia Embassy with me to have it witnessed? or I just need to go to Australia Embassy to have it notarized on the letter?

Please advise.

Thanks much







mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anats10 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi Mainak,
Great info.. eye opener for all who run behind agents. Thanks for the post.

Would be great if you can share template for documents. 

Thanks again!


----------



## tushar058 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey Mainak,

Congratulations for your grant and the description of your journey is quite granular. I am also going to apply for 190 visa . Thanks for describing the documentation part. As you had mentioned in one of the post that you have attached your documents , i am not able to find them.

Can you or the moderator help me with the attached documents or where can i find them.

Regards,
Tushar


----------



## Ande_89 (Dec 13, 2017)

"ACS skill assessment document preparation
With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main 
purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application. 

Employment Reference Letter.doc is a sample work reference letter which is coming from HR of a company. Replace the red marked sections within the document, re-word 
as per your job duties and you shall be good. I tried my best to keep the document covering all requirements of ACS in direct words. experience_certificate.pdf is the final copy
which I uploaded into ACS website. I personally always felt having a look beforehand both to the draft and final copy helps hence this is my paying it forward. Note that the PDF is blurred
in few areas to cover privacy but you shall be able to get the idea what goes where."


Hi Mainak
I had 4years of experience in IT industry and worked in two companies in india and I moved to United States for my MS, the thing is the 1st company I worked in was completely shut down and i got the reference of HR and all the required doc, now how will the verification process done by the appropriate people ?
Will it cause me any trouble in my Australian PR process ?

Kindly help me out if you know what I can do mate.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## pankajah (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello - Nice thread, contains all the required information and commonly asked questions to the point. I am not able to see attachments? Can you please help share the attachments?


----------



## sarfaraz.munda (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi, 

Can you please guide me to find attachment? I am looking for sample for affidavit for employment letter signed by colleague?

Appreciate your quick response.

Regards,
Sarfaraz


----------



## raviranjankarn (Dec 4, 2017)

*Can not download the docs for using as template*

I am not able to download any of the documents that you have shared. Have you removed those?



mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


----------



## abha.s.yadav (Jan 1, 2018)

I am unable to view the template for skill assessment.
Can u please share it with me.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

mainak said:


> [Disclaimer : Looooooooong thread, can surely be boring at places. Information accuracy nowhere proclaimed and all are just an individual's personal experience]​
> *Hi All Fellow Expatriates*
> 
> This thread is what we call in this forum as “yet-another-grant-story”! However, I want to make it a bit different. I understand that an inspirational story certainly boosts morale of the
> ...



Hai Mainak,

Impressive detail write up, thanks for the post.

I could not find the said attachments or format, where can i get the same?

Please help, i stuck up with formats in many places

Regards
Prakash KANNAPPAN


----------



## ujay17 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello

I have a degree in computer science and education and have 6 years as a customer service manager in my company where i work..I was informed i cant apply for PR because my degree does not tally with my current occupation ..Please is this true


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

ujay17 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a degree in computer science and education and have 6 years as a customer service manager in my company where i work..I was informed i cant apply for PR because my degree does not tally with my current occupation ..Please is this true


No one except you can categorically say that you cannot apply for PR. All the information, detailed to every single step is available in the DIBP and related websites. 

You just need to spend decent time to figure out yourself. The first thing that you might want to do is to check the below link and see if you can find your occupation in the Medium and Long Term Strategic Skills List. If you can find an occupation with roles closely matching your experience, that is the first positive step.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00045

This list is specific to 189 Visa category, there are other state, regional visas that you can choose where you might qualify.

The issue of mismatch between your education and experience is a drawback, but there are remedial measures to tackle it once you have an occupation currently open for immigration to Aus through any of the visa types.

There are 2 paths you can take, either trust yourself and do the processing yourself through extensive exploration of options, or consult a registered migration agent who can work for you. Again, you need to work to find how trustworthy is your agent.


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Hi Mainik,

You have an incredible effort in getting there. I want to thank you for all the information that you have shared with hesitating a bit. However I unable to download the attachment mentioned in 
ACS skill assessment document preparation
and Invitation and Visa application process with document list Request you to kindly help me with the download.


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

*Cannot see download for attachment*

Hi, I am unable to download the attachments. Could you please help. Thanks in advance.


mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

raviranjankarn said:


> I am not able to download any of the documents that you have shared. Have you removed those?


Hi were you able to download the attachments or hear from the author again?


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

*Unable to download attachment*

:fingerscrossed:


Prakash4551 said:


> Hai Mainak,
> 
> Impressive detail write up, thanks for the post.
> 
> ...


Hi were you able to download the attachments or hear from the author again?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

All who are asking about attachments, read this: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia-google-page-ranking-113.html#post9749426*


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

mainak said:


> it seems imageshack has got my account closed
> i dont even remember the login details to that account - seems the thread is getting its time for aging



Dear Mainak,

I have different signatures on pan card and passport, do I need to submit any affidavit for it while uploading the docs?


----------



## adilmasroor (Feb 28, 2018)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Sir I can't see the attachments


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

mainak said:


> Folks
> 
> Approx 2 years ago I did a samaritan job by creating this thread with the 'attachments' on 'exactly' how to apply. A helluva lot went past the PR door by just doing Ctrl-C Ctrl-V. Great for them as that's how I wanted to help.
> 
> ...


Would you suggest a website where I can go look up for Reference Letter and such documents for PR Visa. Thanks in advance.


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

*Age Points and ACS Skills documents.*

Hi,

I am preparing documents for ACS Skills assessment for Developer/Programmer ANZSCO CODE - 261312 for 189 PR Visa. I have a couple of questions -

1. I will be entering 33 this June, I want to know at stage are my age points considered? 
2. I am getting my pay slips certified. Should they be first and last payslip or quarterly pay slips should be certified and uploaded?
3. I have summarized documents to be certified. They are as follows -

Passport (First and Last Page)
Degree Certificate
Transcript
Roles and Responsibility Letter
Bank Statement
First and Last PaySlip for each employer

Am I missing any document that I should have considered?

Appreciate your inputs. Thanks in advance


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

namratab said:


> Would you suggest a website where I can go look up for Reference Letter and such documents for PR Visa. Thanks in advance.


Looking for Acs skills documents' recommendations. Appreciate your quick responses.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

namratab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing documents for ACS Skills assessment for Developer/Programmer ANZSCO CODE - 261312 for 189 PR Visa. I have a couple of questions -
> 
> ...


1. Points for age are considered at the time of invitation. If your EOI hasn't been invited, the system will auto-deduct 5 points on your birthday.
2. First and last only for ACS.
3. If RnR is on company letterhead, then payslips are not required. Bank statement is not required at all.



namratab said:


> Would you suggest a website where I can go look up for Reference Letter and such documents for PR Visa. Thanks in advance.





namratab said:


> Looking for Acs skills documents' recommendations. Appreciate your quick responses.


ACS has a sample in the _Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf_
Additionally, these threads should give you enough information: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html*


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

namratab said:


> Looking for Acs skills documents' recommendations. Appreciate your quick responses.


Instead of analyst programmer, try to software engineer.. even for my husband, analyst programmer was more apt, but when we got our initial assessment done ,one of the mara agent suggested to try 261313.. more chances of invite.. I really don't know how true it is , but we followed his advice.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

namratab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing documents for ACS Skills assessment for Developer/Programmer ANZSCO CODE - 261312 for 189 PR Visa. I have a couple of questions -
> 
> ...


All mentioned are fine just to highlight.
1.Degree, each semester to be notarised.
2.bank statement not required,
3.pay slip required for statutory declaration only.(in our case, present organisation, we opted for SD, so we got 1st n last payslip notarized).

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Instead of analyst programmer, try to software engineer.. even for my husband, analyst programmer was more apt, but when we got our initial assessment done ,one of the mara agent suggested to try 261313.. more chances of invite.. I really don't know how true it is , but we followed his advice.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It does not matter for 189, all 2613 occupations share the same quota. It does for 190, but then, nobody can predict which exact 2613 occupation a state might prefer over the other in the future- it all depends on current and foreseen demand for an occupation in that state.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> It does not matter for 189, all 2613 occupations share the same quota. It does for 190, but then, nobody can predict which exact 2613 occupation a state might prefer over the other in the future- it all depends on current and foreseen demand for an occupation in that state.


True, he said the same thing.. if we don't get invite for 189, 190 is always available as backup and I guess that when 261313 and 261313 differs( points play an important role).and since both share same RnR ,it's upto the individual to choose.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Instead of analyst programmer, try to software engineer.. even for my husband, analyst programmer was more apt, but when we got our initial assessment done ,one of the mara agent suggested to try 261313.. more chances of invite.. I really don't know how true it is , but we followed his advice.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Seema I am trying for Developer/Programmer Anzsco Code 261312


----------



## paritosh149 (Mar 18, 2018)

*I see no images or attachments*



mainak said:


> “The step” where faint-hearted tends to think wish I had an agent... What I loved maximum in this forum is watching so many people fumbling at this stage to gradually gain confidence just by interacting with fellow members and not by paying money to someone. Finally all succeeded submitting alone with only help from official document and forum friends. Therefore, in this post I will detail in maximum for the benefit of all the future travellers in this journey.
> 
> To start with, here are all the files that I uploaded. I kept them ready such that I can file visa as soon as the invitation comes. All documents are color xerox, certified true copy and then color scan (except payslips). Minimum requirement is either b/w xerox and notary stamp or color scan. I exercised all these just because I had access to means.
> 
> ...


Somehow, may be I am new to this forum, I do not see the images or attachments you were referring to! 
Please help.


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi Mainak,


Thanks for the truly fantastic post with tonnes of information! The only thing I would like to ask (if you remember) is, the time-line. How long between steps? For example, you submitted your EOI, how long did it take for the process to get to the next step?

Thanks!


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

am0gh said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the truly fantastic post with tonnes of information! The only thing I would like to ask (if you remember) is, the time-line. How long between steps? For example, you submitted your EOI, how long did it take for the process to get to the next step?
> ...


Please ignore the comment.. I see the time-line in the footnotes


----------



## carmen2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi everybody,

Please clarify my query.

While lodging 189 or 190 visa shall we need to upload or submit work experience documents for which acs has deducted experience (i.e 2 years or 4 years) while doing skill assessment (obviously we wont claim points for acs deducted 2 years or 4 years experience). Please let me know.

Thanks and Regards,
Carmen


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmen2 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Please clarify my query.
> 
> ...


There are 2 school of thoughts on the forum

Some say that it is not required ( A majority I would say) but then there are others like me who say that it is required
I uploaded exactly the same extent of documents for the period disallowed by ACS, as for the period for which I claimed points

You can choose to do as you think fit
If you are looking for a definitive YES or NO, I don’t think you are going to get it in the forum

Cheers


----------



## carmen2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you newbienz.

Regards,
Carmen



newbienz said:


> There are 2 school of thoughts on the forum
> 
> Some say that it is not required ( A majority I would say) but then there are others like me who say that it is required
> I uploaded exactly the same extent of documents for the period disallowed by ACS, as for the period for which I claimed points
> ...


----------



## Pacheni (May 17, 2018)

*ACR Skill Assessment Documents*

Hello Mainak,

Hope you are doing good. 

I am planning to file Austalian PR and your post looks extremly useful for the process.

I think you have removed the ACR skill assesment documents from this post. If you dont mind could you please send to me?

Thanks..


----------



## madan108 (May 17, 2018)

where can i find the attachments that you have mentioned about the document uploads (pdf, etc.)?


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

mainak said:


> “The step” where faint-hearted tends to think wish I had an agent... What I loved maximum in this forum is watching so many people fumbling at this stage to gradually gain confidence just by interacting with fellow members and not by paying money to someone. Finally all succeeded submitting alone with only help from official document and forum friends. Therefore, in this post I will detail in maximum for the benefit of all the future travellers in this journey.
> 
> To start with, here are all the files that I uploaded. I kept them ready such that I can file visa as soon as the invitation comes. All documents are color xerox, certified true copy and then color scan (except payslips). Minimum requirement is either b/w xerox and notary stamp or color scan. I exercised all these just because I had access to means.
> 
> ...


Where are the attachments ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur_fbd said:


> Where are the attachments ?


i think these is copied... search original post.


----------



## abhi13187 (Apr 28, 2018)

*Help regarding Attachment*



mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...



Hi Manik,

Nice detailed information provided, but I can not see any attachments in this post. Can you help/guide for the same.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhi13187 said:


> Hi Manik,
> 
> 
> 
> Nice detailed information provided, but I can not see any attachments in this post. Can you help/guide for the same.




See above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi13187 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi andreyx108b,

I still can't see the links... Can you please post it if possible...


----------



## Rehab.desoki (May 30, 2018)

*Tax and Social insurance*

Hello All,


Can you share with me a sample of tax statement that accepted by the home affair . Also is there any required documents about social insurance?


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Seniors,

Please advise, I have already lodged my 190 visa for NSW. Now for one of my employments of 2.5 years I was in UK for a period of 4 months on Tier 2 company sponsored work permit.

As part of lodgement I have submitted 2 payslips and UK p45 tax return form. That's all I I have with me. Also I am not able to get the bank statement for my short UK stay, Should I be concerned that CO will also ask for UK bank statements??

However in my EOI complete 2.5 years is shown as India location, as that was my base location. My offer letter, relieving letter and Reference letter all are signed by India HR. Do you see any issues here??

Indian bank statement and Tax form have already been submitted.
Are these things going to cause any issues?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

pitamdli said:


> Seniors,
> 
> As part of lodgement I have submitted 2 payslips and UK p45 tax return form. That's all I I have with me. Also I am not able to get the bank statement for my short UK stay, Should I be concerned that CO will also ask for UK bank statements??
> 
> However in my EOI complete 2.5 years is shown as India location, as that was my base location. My offer letter, relieving letter and Reference letter all are signed by India HR. Do you see any issues here??


1. pay slips and tax returns should be sufficient to prove your employment. 

2.It appears that you were on secondment to UK, in which case you should be able to substantiate your employment using a secondment letter or deputation letter which your employer would have issued to you at the time of visa/travel. These are normal scenarios and CO would understand that. 
Whether it is experience in India or UK, both are treated as offshore experience - so that's a non issue.


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear All, 

I have submitted my ACS application on 15th May, and status shows "With Assessor". My query is how do we know if they have sent us an email asking something and it gets in spam/junk etc. When they ask us for any query does the status change to "pending response" or something of this sort. Just curious to understand if one misses any email but regularly checks the status at ACS website, would he come to know?
Best, 
Ankur


----------



## aus91 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm unable to find the attachents in this forum. How to do so?


mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


----------



## aus91 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm unable to find the attached document. How to do so?



mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


----------



## rosariomerl (Jul 18, 2018)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Mainak,
> 
> Awesome write up and incredible amount of information for anyone at any stage of Immigration.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Thank you so much for the post. It's truly informative. 

Is there a way I can access the pdfs and the documents that were shared ? As those are not available on the site now. 

Thanks


----------



## manan.kapoor88 (Aug 27, 2018)

I am not able to find the Employment Reference Letter.doc or any document in the post. Can someone help me on this?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

manan.kapoor88 said:


> I am not able to find the Employment Reference Letter.doc or any document in the post. Can someone help me on this?


Can't help with what was shared before, but DHA has the following requirements for the Employment Reference Letter:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## yavre (Sep 1, 2018)

*IELTS - best of subject-wise score?*

Thanks for the great posts and information shared on this thread. I wanted to check if IELTS score, under Aus immigration programs, is counted as best of each subject score from tests given in last 3 years, or only a single test counts? The Aus Visa site does not give much clarity on this?

Thank you all,
Cheers,
Yavre


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Yavre,

It is for a single test and not the way you are thinking it to be. My suggestion, try PTE Academic you can get good scores and it's scoring is better than IELTS. My personal experience.


----------



## yavre (Sep 1, 2018)

*Subclass 189 or 190*

Thank you very much Sid!
Couple of more question please, typically do people apply under Subclass 189 or 190? Is it possible to be nominated if I do not have any kind of employment offer from the country?
I hail from finance. Is there a preferred assessing authority for finance?
Also, what is the scene for getting PR in finance? Is it tougher than normal or easier, in terms of demand.
I have above 8 in all except speaking in IELTS. I'm thinking of giving that again.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

1) I dont know about others, my strategy was apply both 189 (single EoI) and 190 (Multiple EoI for different states). I am an auditor, so many states do not have that requirement., but nothing stops you from applying 190 state wise

2) Yes, you can be nominated without having any employment offer in Australia

3) Yes there is a assessing authority based on the occupation you plan to apply. You can visit the link to check the assessing authority for your selected occupation

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00299

4) It has become tougher for Finance and auditor in 189, but 190 I think it is the state which has requirement will select you. I got in 190 for auditor

5) If you are comfortable in IELTS go ahead. You have cracked the 8 barrier, you could get 8 in all sections.


----------



## yavre (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you Sid. Very helpful indeed.
I checked state websites, it seems finance jobs have dried up even more now. 

I think targeting 189 and 190 together is the right way to go about it.

Thank you again


----------



## Matrix01 (Sep 7, 2018)

I am unable to see any attachments or images.. Has it something to do with permissions or are they missing?


----------



## pushkaraj23 (Sep 12, 2018)

*ACS Documents*

Hi Mainak ,

I'm in process of applying PR and i came to know about expatforum. I read your entire post and found all the details required for PR process. However the documents you have mentioned in "ACS skill assessment document preparation" section? are not available here , I think they are deleted by admin. can you please share them 

Thank you in advance

Regards,
Pushkaraj


----------



## Yogesh Kumar (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi Maniak, 

Thank you so much for all the valuable information you have shared. I was planning to take help from the immigration consultant but when started reading Expat forum, I realized that even I can help myself and save some money (close to 1lakh as consultant fee).

My Details:

Qualifications:
Graduation: B.sc - Regular( Physics, Maths & Statistics)
PG: MBA - IT(Distance Learning)
Work Ex- 10Years Customer Service Manager
Visa Application : For Couple
PTE/IELTS Scores: Need To Attempt
Assessing Body: VETASSESS

I have few queries related to Documents.
• How many Transcripts will I require?
• I started my career as an associate and grew up till Manager Level position. So do I need the individual Statement Of Service letter for all the posts I held or 1 single experience letter will work? I have worked in 3 companies in last 10 years. So I have 2 experience letters + 1 currently working.
• Or I will require 3 Statement Of Service letters for each organization?
• I will not be able to produce the Organizational Chart. Hence what is the work around.
• My name in the educational certificates is Yogesh, where as in all the government documents (Aadhar Card, Pan Card, Passport, License, etc.) is Yogesh Kumar. Does it pose threat or challenge in the skill assessment? If does, then how to over come this?
• My wife and I have different residential addresses mentioned on the passport. However, my wife's name is added on my passport and my name is added on my wife's passport. Does it possible any threat or challenge in the skill assessment? If does, then how to over come this?

Waiting for your experienced advice.

Much Thanks,
Yogesh


----------



## Yogesh Kumar (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi All,

I am working as ICT Business Analyst and applying for skill assessment to Vetassess. However, I have been in the current role for last 1 year. Before this I was working as Customer Service Manager. I took the IJP for business analyst role last year. So don't have any formal offer letter or any document for current roles and responsibilities.
I have the below documents for Customer Service Manager profile

1. Offer letters, Appointment letters,
2. 3 months payslip from current employer and bank statements showing salary credits
3. Educations proofs and transcripts, graduation degree and Masters degree
4. CV
5. Experience letter from previous company
6. reference letters can be obtained (no issues on that front)

Query: 

1. Should I show my Business Analyst role in the skill assessment
2. I don't have promotion letters from my previous company
3. I don't have the salary slips from my previous employer


Please help


----------



## Rajeev22 (Oct 1, 2018)

where can i find / view the images and links quoted in your post... 
please help


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Wow!!Thank you Mainak for this post...this helps a lot..
But I don't see any attachments/ image.plz help


----------



## Heria (Oct 9, 2018)

Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## gandu (Oct 18, 2018)

how to download attachments ?


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi Members,

Kindly help me to download the attachment from the original post of this thread.

Thank You.


----------



## shamilkpm (Dec 22, 2018)

*Requesting for Document Formats*



mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Dear Mainak,

I would like to express my gratitude for the path laid for new guys. you really provide a high confidence to reader.

Kindly please share formats of 'Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc', 'statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart.pdf' and 'Employment Reference Letter.doc'. Thanks once again

-Sham


----------



## shamilkpm (Dec 22, 2018)

Drish said:


> Wow!!Thank you Mainak for this post...this helps a lot..
> But I don't see any attachments/ image.plz help


Hi,

Did you receive any attachments? Did u managed to get any ??


----------



## indragantisivaprasad (Dec 27, 2018)

*Best article*

Hi,

This is best article so far i have come across. am unable to view attachments of affidavits/ statutory declarations to be done by employee from previous company. 
Can you please help me with it.. Kindly let me know your email and contact. Thank you. Will wait for your reply.
have a good day.


----------



## indragantisivaprasad (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi,

Hope you are doing well. Both of our request is regarding attachments, have requested but no update. Did you manage to receive any updates? if yes then please share.


----------



## indragantisivaprasad (Dec 27, 2018)

Am unable to download attachments. Kindly assist 



mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

To all those asking for attachments, read this: *My Journey For Australia PR - Page 113*


----------



## kmathur90 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi,
Glad to hear so many success stories of members who have made it through.!
Can you please share the samples documents like - employment reference letter, statutory declaration from colleague . That would be of great help for us new members to work something upon. Thanks!


----------



## AartiSoneji (Dec 25, 2018)

*Regarding Attachments*

Hi Mainak,
I am looking forward to immigrating to Austrailia, i read your blog and its very useful, just that i was looking for the attachments you have mentioned in ACS and visa section "image 1" "image 2" etc. I couldnt find those attachements anywhere, nor is there a hyperlink to them. Could you help me out with those images. in case its not possible here, will look for another option for sharing since its not letting me post my email id to you either.
Thank you in advance.
With regards,
Aarti Soneji.


----------



## rns0024 (Feb 23, 2019)

mainak said:


> With IELTS preparation, ACS document gathering goes parallel. In my last 10 years, I have worked in 5 companies and one of them is now merged with another organisation.
> I was able to collect HR letter from 4 of them (including my current organisation) and for one company I had to fall back for the option of statutory declaration. In line with the main
> purpose of this thread, readers will find attachments (both draft soft copy and final PDF uploaded) here which they can directly use as template for their own application.
> 
> ...


Hi Mainak ,

Where can I see/download the experience letters/certificates which you have uploaded , I'm sorry i can't find the link , please help .

Regards 
rns


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kmathur90 said:


> Hi,
> Glad to hear so many success stories of members who have made it through.!
> Can you please share the samples documents like - employment reference letter, statutory declaration from colleague . That would be of great help for us new members to work something upon. Thanks!





AartiSoneji said:


> Hi Mainak,
> I am looking forward to immigrating to Austrailia, i read your blog and its very useful, just that i was looking for the attachments you have mentioned in ACS and visa section "image 1" "image 2" etc. I couldnt find those attachements anywhere, nor is there a hyperlink to them. Could you help me out with those images. in case its not possible here, will look for another option for sharing since its not letting me post my email id to you either.
> Thank you in advance.
> With regards,
> Aarti Soneji.





rns0024 said:


> Hi Mainak ,
> 
> Where can I see/download the experience letters/certificates which you have uploaded , I'm sorry i can't find the link , please help .
> 
> ...


*My Journey For Australia PR*
This thread has been of immense help to many including me, hats off to Mainak. If you need help with the process these days, look for other threads on this forum (there are many- start with the sticky ones on the forum homepage).


----------

